#ubuntu-kernel 2005-04-25
<T-Bone_> few, past midnight, high time to head home
<fabbione> sabdfl gave the greenlight for the rh cluster stuff
<fabbione> gfs & co will be part of the official kernel
<fabbione> i got the patches in already, but i need to clean them up
<T-Bone> and I'm back
<T-Bone> feh
<T-Bone> lamont: machines are all ready, the rest is really up to you now...
<lamont> T-Bone: cool.  working on taxes tonight/tomorrow night.  Then I'll get the hoary archive all happy, and then we get to bootstrap hppa's breezy into gcc-4.0 toolchain happiness
<T-Bone> schweet
<lamont> given everything, I expect I'll poke you sometime friday night/saturday ish, but I'll have a better schedule idea come friday morning...
<T-Bone> btw, do you know where the ia64 archive lives? I'd like to install/upgrade some machines
<T-Bone> ok fine :)
* T-Bone supposes the ia64 archive currently doesn't have a place to live, figures he needs to wait
<lamont> T-None: the ia64 archive lives the same place as the sparc archive. :-(
<dilinger> damn
<dilinger> Subject:      [patch 001/198]  mmtimer build fix
<dilinger> lotta patches..
<zul> heylo
<zul> lamont: are you around baz question for you
<lamont> well, for you? sure.
<lamont> :-)
<zul> cool...i can feel the love
<zul> ok..say that i am starting a new repo and i do all the crap that you usually do
<lamont> including remembering --listing if it's a web-accessible repo
<lamont> and always --signed
<zul> so everynight i do a new baz get kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005 blah blah
<lamont> ok. you could just baz update in a tree that is already taht version...
<zul> but when i branch zulcss@gmail.com--2005 it looks like it clobers my stuff
<lamont> clobbers how?
<lamont> baz branch is going to create a new branch with the given name...
<lamont> which could overwrite what you've done...
<zul> ah...
<lamont> you really want baz switch, and baz merge type stuff
<lamont> that is, in a zulcss@... repo, baz merge kernel-team@ubunut.com--2005/kernel....
<zul> ah i see..
<zul> cool..
<zul> that makes sense 
<lamont> likewise, after you do a bunch of stuff, then I say 'baz switch kernel-team@...; baz merge zulcss@...'
<zul> yeah but i dont have sftp access
<lamont> that's why I said 'I' :-)
<zul> heh
<fabbione> morning
<lamont> did my 'Breezy development discussion' email to kernel-team make it out to everyone?
<lamont> or was I the only one who got it when I sent it?
<kylem> i got it...
<lamont> good enough
<lamont> dup elimination, followed by no traffic, can lead to worries...
<fabbione> yay
<crimsun> I got it, will respond
<fabbione> lamont: readding sparc32 is pretty straighforward
<fabbione> the point is that i don't have anyway to test the kernel at all
<fabbione> if you can install ubuntu with a debian kernel
<fabbione> i can readd the kernel and you can test it
<fabbione> or give me console access to the machine :)
<fabbione> and a netboot setup
<lamont> yeah - it's not high on my list, atm
<fabbione> yeah i can understand that
<fabbione> dilinger: i am not going to pull in any of the 198 patches from andrew
<fabbione> they are all pushed to linus
<fabbione> and i am pretty sure linus will merge most of them blindly
<Xgates> hey all 
<Xgates> anyone in?
<Xgates> I'm a Slacker compile junkie of 5 years, but was looking for some more ease of use and starting to move away from some of the compiling, but I still love it
<Xgates> I just compiled a patched source of 2.6.10, and got all the correct hardware compiled in just for my box only so its pretty stripped down like a vanilla kernel
<Xgates> everything boots up ok with the kernel, but at the login prompt the keyboard is dead and for the life of me for the past 3 days I cant figure why the keyboard is not working
<Xgates> it's just a PS/2 and I have it compiled in as --> [*]  Keyboards  <M>   AT keyboard support
<Xgates> what heck might there be that Ubuntu wants to get this thing going?
<fabbione> Xgates: if you compile your own packages, you need to get the config right
<fabbione> otherwise just use the normal packages
<Xgates> the config is right
<Xgates> thats the thing
<Xgates> [*]  Keyboards  <M>   AT keyboard support is al you need to run a PS/2 keyboard in Linux
<fabbione> Xgates: if your keyboard doesn't work, the config is not right :)
<fabbione> did you build the initrd?
<fabbione> note that it is a module
<Xgates> anything beyond that is not normal Linux as a Vanilla kernel goes
<fabbione> it needs to be loaded
<Xgates> I have built it with and without
<Xgates> sorry what as a mofule?
<Xgates> module?
<Xgates>  initrd?
<fabbione> [*]  Keyboards  <M>
<fabbione> either you load the module or you create the initrd
<fabbione> the ubuntu kernel as it is needs an initrd
<Xgates> ok right now I did not compile in ramdisk, initrd
<fabbione> otherwise change M to Y
<Xgates> I mean you should be able to run Ubuntu with out them
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> ubuntu can run without
<fabbione> but than you need to compile your kernel properly
<Xgates> no and what?
<fabbione> as i said your config is wrong
<Xgates> [*]  Keyboards  <M>   AT keyboard support works in a kernel without initrd
<Xgates> are you saying it does not in Linux?
<fabbione> Xgates: M -> module
<Xgates> because I have been doing it this way in Slackware for 5 years just fine
<fabbione> if you don't load the module
<fabbione> you don't get the keyboard
<Xgates> sorry what module?
<fabbione> the keyboard module
<Xgates> [*]  Keyboards 
<Xgates> OR
<fabbione> the one that makes the keyboard working
<Xgates>  AT keyboard support ?
<fabbione> AT keyboard support
<Xgates> I did have it as a Module <M> and compiled in <*>
<Xgates> and both ways the keyboard would not work
<fabbione> Xgates: does the keyboard work with the shipped kernel?
<Xgates> yes thats the thing
<Xgates> and I have compiled in all the main things that Ubuntu should need
<fabbione> Xgates: than there must be some other options that needs to be changed from M to *
<Xgates> I compiled them the same way
<Xgates> FS support, ramdisk, etc...
<Xgates> al same
<Xgates> all....
<fabbione> Xgates: well.. there must be a mistake than...
<Xgates> thats the thing there is really nothing here that should effect the keyboard
<fabbione> it's obvious :)
<Xgates> yea sure but it's nothing to do with normal keyboard support in any other Linux distro
<Xgates> a kernel in Slackware is a Kernel in Debian as in Gentoo, etc...
<fabbione> Xgates: our kernel is no different in that respect
<Xgates> the only time something isnt going to work is because of something comfigure different into the distro,
<Xgates> configured....
<Xgates> sorry I dont mean that Ubuntus kernel is different
<Xgates> I mean Ubuntu is
<fabbione> Xgates: the way Ubuntu kernel is managed is exactly the same as Debian
<fabbione> so if Debian works Ubuntu does and so on...
<Xgates> yes but not like Slackware
<fabbione> well we are different distros
<fabbione> there are differences
<Xgates> I have the exact same 100% settings in this kernel as it as been in Slackware for the past 3 years and now I cant get it to work in Ubuntu
<fabbione> we use an initrd boot system
<fabbione> i don't know about slack
<Xgates> yes thats what I mean
<Xgates> and running udev, etc.. which isnt the Slackware norm
<Xgates> these things make things like what Im encountering as the problem
<Xgates> learning the distro quirks as I call them
<fabbione> Xgates: if we were all using the same, there would be no reason for Slack or ubuntu or debian to exists
<fabbione> each distro is unique in its desig
<fabbione> design even
<fabbione> + i would really suggest you to use the standard kernel
<fabbione> there is really no reason to recompile it
<Xgates> fabbione: right now I dont have ram, initrd support in it --> < > RAM disk support 
<Xgates> unless Ubuntu has a hard time without it
<fabbione> Xgates: again.. if you remove that options you need to make sure to compile the kernel properly.
<Xgates> yes I have
<fabbione> otherwise enable them and use initrd
<Xgates> been doing it 5 years just fine until I started using Ubuntu
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> fabbione: would you be so kind to look at this .config and see if you see anything besides my hardware setup and the basic kernel setups IF there might be something that Ubuntu is going to be looking for
<fabbione> Xgates: put it somewhere, but a) i won't have time to compile and build b) i dunno when
<Xgates> I dont need you to compile it
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> I just want you to look at it is all if you dont mind and see if you notice anything that Ubuntu needs that I missed
<Xgates> because I did not miss the correct settings for the kernel or my hardware
<Xgates> this is the same box I've been running for 3 years and compiling on it 3 years with the same kernel settings
<Xgates> one sec let me upload it
<Xgates> fabbione: http://www.patientswithouttime.com/2.6.10
<fabbione> CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=m
<fabbione> this needs to be y
<Xgates> fabbione: you mean -->  <M>   AT keyboard support
<Xgates> if so I had it compiled in <*> before
<Xgates> and still didnt work
<Xgates> but then again I might of had ram and initrd with it too
<Xgates> I forget now
<fabbione> CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m
<fabbione> CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=m
<fabbione> all these stuff must be yes
<fabbione> config SERIO_I8042
<fabbione>         tristate "i8042 PC Keyboard controller"
<Xgates> wel I was just dorking with those BUt I dont need those I have a PS/2
<Xgates> wel/well....
<fabbione> config SERIO_RAW
<fabbione>         tristate "Raw access to serio ports"
<fabbione>         help
<fabbione> this one too
<fabbione> yes you do
<fabbione> read the help
<Xgates> ok my bad -->  <*> i8042 PC Keyboard controller
<Xgates> ok well why does Ubuntu need these compiled in, and why wont it take them as <M> ?
<fabbione> Xgates: as i explain to you before
<fabbione> the initrd stuff takes care of loading them when needed
<fabbione> so if you customize your config you need to change it properly
<Xgates> ok so in a initrd distro like Ubuntu, Debian, if you compile in ramdisk, initrd then Mods are ok BUT if you dont use them then you need to compile in <*> these for the support, keyboard, etc...?
<Xgates> then I need to do the same for the mouse yea -->  <M>   PS/2 mouse 
<Xgates> change to <*>
<Xgates> man Im not use to using a initrd system
<fabbione> Xgates: that is correct
<Xgates> hehe in Slack as a <m> is just fine
<Xgates> ahh ic ok THANKS 
<Xgates> sheesh
<Xgates> hehe :-)
<Xgates> I've run Debian but thats when I was starting out in Linux so for me the past 5 years have been in Slackware
<Xgates> I never got into initrd systems so I understand them somewhat but didnt know this about them with the kernel ;-)
<Xgates> but what are we saying NOTHING can be compiled as a <m>?
<Xgates> what about this --> <M> Normal floppy disk support 
<Xgates> boy this initrd thing is confusing me
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> I mean IF you want to use things as a module for anything then you have to use the ramdisk, initrd in Ubuntu
<Xgates> so in a nutshesll not ramdisk, initrd support then NO modules at all?
<Xgates> nutshell.....
<Xgates> errr not/no ram ......
<fabbione> you can still use modules, but you need ensure that all the stuff you need to boot your machine is compiled in or loaded via /etc/modules
<Xgates> ok yeah Slacks the same in that respect
<fabbione> Xgates: that's the same everywhere :)
<fabbione> it's just how the kernel works
<fabbione> some distros use one approach
<fabbione> others the other :)
<Xgates> yes I know :-)
<Xgates> ahh /etc/modules is like SO different then in Slack
<Xgates> haha
<Xgates> sheesh just add in the name
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> so I guess just put in --> floppy
<Xgates> :_)
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> man I tell ya moving around from distro to distro can be confusing learning the ways in which the DEV made a distro, it's tools and quirks
<Xgates> hehe
<fabbione> i have been there a few years back
<Xgates> ;p
<Xgates> crap
<Xgates>  <M>   VIA chipset support 
<Xgates> it doesnt list the mod name
<Xgates> so I wouldnt know what name to put in /etc/modules to load it
<Xgates> crap
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> oh forgot it I'll make sure ram, initrd is compiled in
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> fabbione: hey one last one, you make a kernel with 'kernel package' and then install it, it boots and works, so then you remove the default kernel, NOW if you apt-get nvidia-glx will it install it into the /lib/modules path of this kernel you made, also I tried to install nvidia-glx, but then it was looking for the default kernel to install it back in, how do you get around all this?
<Xgates> apt-get install nvidia ......
<Xgates> btw THANKS for the help :-)
<fabbione> Xgates: nvidia-glx is user land
<fabbione> you will have to recompile the kernel module
<Xgates>  user land?
<Xgates> recompile the kernel module what ya mean?
<fabbione> Xgates: please ask these questions in #ubuntu
<fabbione> a lot of people knows how to do that
<fabbione> and i am kinda busy to explain these concepts
<Xgates> hehe well since I'm working on a Kernel thats why I asked there
<fabbione> nvidia is made of 2 parts
<fabbione> kernel and userland
<Xgates> no I have not been able to get any compile issues like this solved in #ubuntu
<fabbione> yes but this isn't really a support channel
<fabbione> this is where we discuss the kernel development
<Xgates> ok well if you can bare with me 5 more mins I'll be gone I really appreciate it
<fabbione> anyway i will answer your last question :)
<Xgates> ok
<fabbione> you need to install nvidia-glx to let X understand you have the binary crap installed
<Xgates> I have installed and compiled Nvidia on Slackware if this is what your suggesting
<fabbione> well than you do exactly the same on Ubuntu
<Xgates> ok wait backup
<fabbione> and don't install nvidia-glx if you use the installed from nvidia
<Xgates> not sure you missed what I said said
<fabbione> installer even
<fabbione> Xgates: if you use the nvidia installer from nvidia you don't need to install nvidia-glx package
<fabbione> as simple as this
<Xgates> I mean if I make my own kernel, then rip out the default and THEN want to install nvidia --> apt-get install nvidia-glx it wants to install the default kernel image back that I dont want
<fabbione> yes that's why i said don't install nvidia-glx
<Xgates> yea sure just thought I'd try to keep it all .deb Ubuntu style 
<fabbione> Xgates: isntall nvidia-kernel-source
<Xgates> ahhh
<fabbione> and use module assistant to build it
<fabbione> or something like that
<fabbione> that will provide the bits you need iirc
<fabbione> i don't play with nvidia
<Xgates> ok
<fabbione> so i simply don't know
<Xgates> ok thanks
<Xgates> fabbione: THANKS alot for the help for this initrd run-down  :-)
<fabbione> np
<fabbione> UHHAAAAA
<fabbione>   * Add cluster support from Red Hat:
<fabbione>     - Add Global Network Block Device (GNDB) support:
<fabbione>       . Add patch external-drivers-block_gndb.dpatch and
<fabbione>         external-drivers-block_gndb-fixups.dpatch.
<fabbione>       . CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GNBD=m for all arches.
<fabbione> gotta love these CRACK!
<fabbione> Mithrandir: i am not sure the patch is right
<fabbione> it has a couple of extra fields compare to what pci_device_id can take
<Mithrandir> fabbione: it might be totally wrong, I'm not a kernel hacker. :)
<fabbione> oh don't worry.. i am just trying to understand :)
<fabbione> there is something weird
<fabbione> +i2o_block            0x00001044 0x0000a511 0x00001044 0x0000c034 0x00010400 0x0 0000000 0x0
<fabbione> this entry defines 8 fields after the module name
<fabbione> but i have only 7 in the include
<fabbione> Mithrandir: can you paste me the first line of modules.pcimap please?
<Mithrandir> # pci module         vendor     device     subvendor  subdevice  class      clas
<Mithrandir> s_mask driver_data
<Mithrandir> hm
<fabbione> oh i seee..
<Mithrandir> might be a paste error:
<Mithrandir> i2o_block            0x00001044 0x0000a511 0x00001044 0x0000c034 0x00010400 0x00000000 0x0
<Mithrandir> is the line
<fabbione> ah
<Mithrandir> sorry, mea culpa
<fabbione> no problem :)
<Mithrandir> so it's probably a 0, too much in my patch
<fabbione> not only.. i need to understand the meaning of 0x00010400 and why 0x00001044 0x0000c034 in 3rd and 4th entry
<fabbione> PCI_ANY should give 0xffffffff
<Mithrandir> I think those can just be masked out
<Mithrandir> yes, but I changed that, since I don't think they should matter.
<fabbione> can you try changing the values and see if it works?
<Mithrandir> so we don't narrow it too much.
<fabbione> ah ok
<Mithrandir> sorry that wasn't clear.
<fabbione> actually..
<fabbione> the fix is not that either
<Mithrandir> oh?
<fabbione> check drivers/message/i2o/pci.c
<fabbione> is the i2o_core module loaded properly?
<fabbione> it looks to me like the pci_table entry in pci.c is just wrong
<fabbione> i can't see any entry of it in pcimap
<Mithrandir> root@:~ # lsmod | grep i2o_core
<Mithrandir> i2o_core               46000  1 i2o_block
<Mithrandir> the pcimap was hand-written by jbailey
<fabbione> that is correct because i2o_block will pull in i2o_core
<fabbione> but it should happen the other way around
<fabbione> that i2o_core recognize the pci device
<fabbione> and load i2o_block
<Mithrandir> uhm, isn't core just a support thing?
<fabbione> i think i have a patch :)
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Ah, did I get it wrong?  Sorry. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: not sure.. but it looks strage
<Mithrandir> jbailey: I don't think so, no, argue with Fabio :)
<Mithrandir> jbailey: I'm abusing your ia64 a little, since I managed to fuck up the previous upload :(
<jbailey> fabbione: I didn't try the case of jus tloading the control and hoping. =)
<jbailey> Mithrandir: That's fine. =)
<Mithrandir> I guess I'll have to buy bdale some beers.
<jbailey> Mithrandir: It may as well do something for all the electricity it consumes.
<jbailey> fabbione: I'm guessing if we let it auto load the drivers that we may eventually face the same problem we have with ide and scsi, which is that I need a hotplug pass to iterate over the bus.
<jbailey> fabbione: If there's an i2o device that needs a driver in the initrd it'll just silently not load.
<fabbione> jbailey: i think the problem is way different here
<fabbione> the pci_table_id in i2o/pci.c is simply broken
<jbailey> fabbione: Ah, but that still might be an issue down the road for coldplugging.
<fabbione> jbailey: if it is broken we fix it :)
<jbailey> fabbione: Yes, dear. =)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/drivers-message-i2o-i2oblock.dpatch
<fabbione> can you please compile a kernel with that patch?
<fabbione> and see if it solves the problem?
<fabbione> because neither PCI_DEVICE_CLASS or PCI_DEVICE fills up the table properly
<Mithrandir> sure, give me a few minutes
<fabbione> i have no rush
<fabbione> i am trying to get DLM to build
<fabbione> cluster/dlm/nodes.c:280: error: syntax error before '&' token
<fabbione> static void nodes_clear(struct list_head *head)
<fabbione> i can't see anything obviously wrong here
<fabbione> but gcc still errors on it
<fabbione> it must be one of these very well hidden typos
<Mithrandir> our kernel needs TeX to build.
<Mithrandir> oh well
<fabbione> Mithrandir: for the documentation...
<Mithrandir> still insane
<Mithrandir> :)
<fabbione> that should be changed to Build-Indep
<Mithrandir> isn't the kernel compile using -j ?
<Mithrandir> it seems a bit slow here
<fabbione> Mithrandir: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL
<fabbione> either you export it or uncomment it in debian/rules
<Mithrandir> a tad better, yes.
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> btw.. how are you building?
<fabbione> dpkg-buildpackage?
<Mithrandir> yeah
<Mithrandir> after removing the variants I'm not building
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> if you call ./debian/rules binary-debs is better
<fabbione> it will avoid trying to build the udebs
<fabbione> the debs will be in debian/build
* fabbione kicks dlm in the middle of the code
<fabbione> bah this piece of code is driving me nuts
<jbailey> Uh oh.  My laptop obviously knows we're going travelling soon...
<jbailey> hda: drive not ready for command
<jbailey> pauses the middle of my bootup.
<jbailey> *phear*
<fabbione> ARGHHHHH
* fabbione hits everything
<fabbione> there was a name clashing in 2 functions
<fabbione> oh never mind
<fabbione> ops
<Mithrandir> fabbione: didn't work, it seems
<fabbione> crap
<fabbione> is there anything in pcimaps related to 0x1044 ?
<zul> hey
<fabbione> hey zul
* zul checks the logs
<zul> i have to make sure you guys are not talking shit about me ;)
<zul> so we are actually using gcc-4 now for breezy?
<fabbione> zul: for userland they already switched
<fabbione> i am not sure what we will do for the kernel yet
<zul> and is the external drivers the latest one?
<zul> er..most uptodate
<fabbione> zul: if you have the cluster patches yes
<zul> ok
<zul> now to really start getting into it ;)
* zul is back from "holidays"
<zul> jbailey: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<jbailey> zul: Context?
<zul> hoary->breezy upgrade
* jbailey beats zul without a trout.
<zul> er...not quite back
<jbailey> So does it happen the moment you type apt-get, or does it happen every command after you've upgraded or what?
<zul> apt-get
<zul> and perl as well
<jbailey> When you run perl?
<zul> hold on let me check something
<jbailey> echo 'print "hi";' | perl 
<jbailey> works for me.
<zul> it looks like apt-get 
<zul> perl scripts run fine
<zul> chicken little syndrome i guess
<jbailey> No worries.  Just be specific with error messages. =)  
<zul> yeah
<zul> smithers....coffeeeeee
<fabbione> Mithrandir: i will see if the otherway of patching helps
<fabbione> but i want to finish the GFS stuff first
<Mithrandir> sure
<fabbione> i miss only the last 6 patchsets to apply,  but they will go in one shot
<fabbione> Mithrandir: in the meanwhile you could try reverting the patch i gave to you
<fabbione> and add your patch to i2o_block.c using the table line in my patch
<zul> fabbione: for the external-drivers that user want should we just add it to the external drivers list with no status?
<fabbione> zul: or create another section with them
<fabbione> and at least the url where to grab them
<zul> sure
<fabbione> Modified files:
<fabbione> Log message:
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> Modified files:
<fabbione> dlm-kernel/src2: lock.c 
<fabbione> Log message:
<fabbione> don't do useful work in an assert macro
<fabbione> i wonder what that entry means
<zul> http://zulinux.homlinux.net/arch/zulcss@gmail.com--2005 should be accesible when i do some actual work there
<fabbione> oh crap
<zul> hmm?
<fabbione> they moved the acx100 development to sf.net?
<fabbione> 7160
<fabbione> we do have pre8
<fabbione> but not + fixes
<zul> on hoary?
<fabbione> on hoary we have pre8
<zul> oops..
<fabbione> afaik it's the clean pre8
<fabbione> but there is another site with +fixes_crap
<fabbione> and we don't have that
<zul> ill have a look
<zul> http://rhlx01.fht-esslingen.de/~andi/acx100/ contains the +fixes
<fabbione> yeah i can see that
<fabbione> ok i have finished with GFS on i386
<fabbione> time to see if it builds around :)
<fabbione> FLY CONCORDIA!
<zul> why not airitalia?
<zul> heh
<fabbione> zul: concordia is a machine at the DC
<fabbione> i can easily compile the kernel in less than hmmm 10 minutes there
<fabbione> in several flavours
<zul> bitch..
* fabbione doesn't really want to say zul's mom
<zul> thats low
<fabbione> ehhe i know
<fabbione> but it's 3/4 days you keep pushing me to say that :P
<zul> heh..even?
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> webdav error: Could not resolve hostname `zulinux.homlinux.net': Host not found
<zul> homelinux.net
<zul> my mother is off limits ;)
<fabbione> ehehe 
<zul> frigging alsa
<fabbione> lamont: can you kick a new kernel build on hppa please?
<lamont> fabbione: sure
<fabbione> lamont: big patchset from GFS
* lamont updates
<lamont> well, merges, but whatever
<fabbione> they are pretty big patches... sorry 
<lamont> fabbione: is ok.  oo.o2 is already trashing things
<lamont> wow.  saint thomas and san juan are now considered domestic travel.
<fabbione> my poor sparc is still building gcc-4
<fabbione> it's running the testsuite now
<lamont> a500 crashed during the build over night...
* lamont suspects smp issues
<fabbione> lamont: what kernel?
<lamont> uh, 2.6.12_2.6.11.90-1 :-)
<fabbione> ehhe well.. time to bitch willy & Co. to get it fixed
<lamont> == hppa 2.6.12-rc2-pa1 (on top of ubuntu-of-that-day)
<fabbione> yeps...
<lamont> the final test I did before committing the hppa patches was to install it and build it.
<kylem> `fixed'
<kylem> first find the problem. ;-)
<lamont> patch 53
<lamont> meanwhile, in other news, 6MB of oo.o2 orig.tar.gz left
* lamont cries at his bw meter
<fabbione> i think we should change our archive layout
<fabbione> each time we move a source between main/universe
<fabbione> it's a full resync
<fabbione> we should keep the source in a single pool
<lamont> fabbione: not if you have a smart sync script...;
<fabbione> and move only the binaries around
<fabbione> lamont: yeah ok.. that means comparing the situation before and predicted and than do the real rsync
<lamont> mind you, I need to add those smarts to mine still
<fabbione> of cource it can be done..
<lamont> fabbione: current state for me is that I have a list of all the files I think are missing... I just need to scour the archive looking for files of the right name to move into place before actually launching the rsync
<lamont> but I really need to refactor it so that it (for my megaarchive) just sync's sources one at a time, rather than needing the whole ^)^* archive current before I can upload any more debs
<zul> shit...baycom_epp.c doesnt build on breezy
<lamont> fabbione: build running, competing with gcc-4.0 :-)
<lamont> 52Kbyte/sec isn't bad, right? :-)
<fabbione> lamont: ehhee
<fabbione> lamont: hey 52K it's good :P
<lamont> OTOH, it's almost sunday morning on my bw meter
<lamont> :-)
<lamont> s/)/(/
<fabbione> sunday? meaning that you don't have more bw available?
<fabbione> aren't you flying to LCA tomorrow anyway?
<lamont> well, it only matters at the end of the month, but yeah.
<lamont> no LCA for me
<fabbione> oh i was sure you were going
<lamont> wanted to
<lamont> can't afford to take vacation for it though
<fabbione> yeah same here :)
<fabbione> i guess we are going to be the only 2 around here next week
<lamont> total: 1,562,373,113
<lamont> out of 3.2GB total for the month...
<lamont> so I generally figure 100MB/day, making this sometime late tomorrow, actually
<fabbione> oh crap.. it's 6pm!
<fabbione> i need to help my wife
<fabbione> bbl
<lamont> heh
<lamont> enjoy
<fabbione> mv bigtrash street/
<fabbione> i will explain this later :P
<Mithrandir> what have you broken?
<zul> must have lunch
<zul> what no blog updates fabbione? :)
<lamont> fabbione: is building kernel #3, fwiw
<zul> ah
<T-None> lamont: where is the sparc archive living, btw? :}
<lamont> ports.ubuntu.com
<lamont> well, eventually
<T-None> NXDOMAIN :P
<lamont> zactly
<lamont> hppa hoary port will be at ~lamont/ubuntu-hppa sometime real soon too.
<T-None> errr
<T-None> oh well
<T-None> when i'll be tired i'll setup dak on my machines, eventually :P
* T-None shrugs
<lamont> sparc hoary has the same problem we do...
<T-None> then maybe i'll offer hosting space ;] 
* T-None laughs cynical ;P
<fabbione> lamont: cook
<fabbione> cool
<fabbione> there is a new inotify patch
<lamont> grumble.  on the bright side, the hppa gcc-4.0 build is no longer slowing down the kernel build
<fabbione> did the hppa build required any config change?
<fabbione> or did it just build?
<lamont> fabbione: just building (kernl()
<fabbione> rocking
<lamont> although hppa64-smp still gets a shot at having new questions... :-)
<fabbione> well.. not related to GFS i hope
<zul> fabbione: i take my arch is finally working
<fabbione> zul: great
<fabbione> zul: i saw that you started munging gcc-4 problems
<zul> yeah fixed one on to another
<fabbione> i think it is good, but we will need to force gcc-3.3 for the beginning
<zul> ill still do the drivers as well
<fabbione> and do some internal testing before release with gcc-4
<zul> sure..im running a breezy at work and hoary at home 
<fabbione> ok good
<fabbione> i am off to cook dinner
<fabbione> zul: can you please update the acx100 and the inotify drivers for today?
<zul> sure
<fabbione> so that i have them ready tomorrow?
<fabbione> just build on hoary...
<zul> ok
<fabbione> cya later or tomorrow :)
<zul> toodles
<lamont> zul: that's his tomorrow, not ours. :-)
<zul> lamont: duh..
<zul> :)
<zul> kylem: oclug web server down?
<lamont> fabbione: building debs now, I think that's a 'yes'
<lamont> do we expect it to boot as well???
<fabbione> lamont: yup
<fabbione> lamont: and you can also use AOE + GFS to share disks now :)
<kylem> zul, dunno
<zul> lol http://dev.gentoo.org/~lewk/img/vim.gif
<fabbione> ehehe
<dilinger> nice
<lamont> zul: lol
<zul> neat openoffice2
<fabbione> night guys
<zul> tally ho
<zul> right im heading home
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> im just now trying to build xen 2.0.5 linux-image for ubuntu
<cartel_> lets see how we go
* T-None points lamont at http://ubuntu-hppa.pateam.org/wwwstats/
<T-None> i'd say popularity is rising :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-04-26
<cartel_> hppa is the superdome architecture isnt it?
<T-None> among other things
<cartel_> wildcat?
<zul> hey
<cartel_> im having troubles unpatching the kernel-source
<zul> unpatching? like how
<cartel_> patches are silent
<cartel_> untar linux-source-2.6.10 and run unpatch/debian, it thinks it is not a debian kernel tree..
<zul> cartel_: is there a debian directory?
<cartel_> yes
<zul> cartel_,: do this fakeroot debian/rules unpack in the main kernel directory if you want to unpack it and patch it
<cartel_> i want to apply a top level patch before the debian patches
<zul> which version -33?
<cartel_> 2.6.10-34
<zul> then you have to make the patch into a dpatch and stick the name of the patch in debian/patches/00List-34
<cartel_> no way
<cartel_> dpatch???
<zul> yes way
<zul> yep
<cartel_> you mean so it appears in /usr/src/kernel-patches ?
<zul> look at one of the patches in debian/patches for an example
<cartel_> ive already done that
<cartel_> now for some reason linux-source-2.6.10 has all the patches applied but is missing debian/ folder
<zul> apt-get source linux-source-2.6.10 right?
<cartel_> yea
<cartel_> no, apt-get source linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<cartel_> which gets linux-source-2.6.10
<zul> then there suppose to be a debian directory in linux-source-2.6.10 directory correct?
<cartel_> but its bung
<cartel_> yeah
<zul> and in the directory there is a debian directory correct with the rules file and stuff
<cartel_> nope
<zul> do apt-get source linux-source-2.6.10 and there should be one in there
<cartel_> debian/ not there
<cartel_> ok, now i have debian/
<zul> hold on a sec
<cartel_> # /usr/src/linux-patches/i386/2.6.10/unpatch/debian
<cartel_> No version.Debian file, assuming pristine Linux 2.6.10
<cartel_> bung
<cartel_> what should version.Debian be?
<zul> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto/
<cartel_> why change name from kernel-source to linux-source? seems pointless
<zul> that is the way its done
<cartel_> what package is dch in?
<cartel_> whats the point?
<cartel_> its a stream edit on the debian rules... why??
<cartel_> these instructions afre for warty
<zul> because the rules file reads the changelog file
<cartel_> do i still need restricted?
<zul> they are still valid for hoary just change the version numbers
<zul> you shouldnt
<cartel_> where is dch?
<zul> cartel_, check #ubuntu
<zul> or do an apt-get search
<cartel_> apt-cache search
<cartel_> how do i know a file is an dpatch as opposed to a normal patch?
<zul> because its has a @DPATCH@ in it
<cartel_> well i hate to dissapoint but not even the kernel-patch has that
<zul> you didnt read the wiki did you?
<cartel_> so this doc is worthless because kernel maintainers dont follow their own guidelines
<zul> cartel_ this isnt a support channel try #ubuntu 
<cartel_> im trying to build a xen-linux-image-2.6.10 for the community
<zul> good luck..
<cartel_> im not looking for support im looking for the maintainers not a noob wiki page
<zul> you might want to talk to to schweeb in #ubuntu-motu
<cartel_> i dont understand why so many deltas from debian policy
<cartel_> and why kernel-source-2.6.10 is so cornholed
<cartel_> ok thx
<cartel_> it just makes things real confusing
<T-None> i'm just hopping by, but are you trying to *unpatch* a freshly unpacked kernel source tree?
<lamont> moo
<zul> hey lamont 
<zul> how goes it?
<lamont> zul: taxingly
<zul> heh..i already did mine
* T-None groans at lamont :)
<lamont> zul: finally got the last of the info I need this morning.
<zul> cool..so you werent slacking ;)
<lamont> well, stalling, yes.  slacking, no.
<lamont> anyway,  not paying too much attention over here for the next while...
<zul> okie dokie
<zul> im taking a break
<zul> bbl
* lamont completes pass 1, debates hurting his wife
<zul> heh...how much are you going to be owing?
<lamont> zul: other way around.  been waiting for her to give me info... we get a pretty nice chunk back
<zul> cool.
<zul> later...
<fabbione> morning
<T-None> moo-rning
<fabbione> hey T
<T-Bone> fabbione: you're on the Debian apache team, or am I confused with some other Italian guy?
<fabbione> that would be me.. yes
<T-Bone> ok
<T-Bone> quick offtopic question if you don't mind then :)
<fabbione> go ahead
<T-Bone> i just received a wishlist bugreport for an apache module i both write and maintain. That's a pretty indexing module, so to speak, and it uses some icons/css to format the output. When i packaged the module, i put these files into /var/www/modulename, because i thought this was the correct policy. The user wants them in /usr/share/modulename. Who's right? :)
<fabbione> the user
<fabbione> you have no rights to write in /var/www/
<fabbione> + if you write stuff in there, you need to treat them as config files
<T-Bone> grumble
<T-Bone> that module has been in for about 2 years now, and I wonder whether it'd be a good thing to break it before sarge release :P
<T-Bone> i suppose i'll change that post-sarge then
<fabbione> T-Bone: that could be considered RC bug
<fabbione> since /var/www contains user data
<T-Bone> no
<T-Bone> err
<fabbione> and you can mangle them just adding your stuff
<T-Bone> ah
<T-Bone> hmm
<T-Bone> shit
<T-Bone> how comes this passed NEW :P
<Mithrandir> add a symlink on upgrades
<Mithrandir> (if the directory exists)
<Mithrandir> (and remove it in postrm, if you added it on upgrade)
<T-Bone> err
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> i don't think that would work.. what if i have my own /var/www/$foo/$bar.html
<fabbione> later i install T-crap module
<fabbione> and he moves stuff around with a symlink killing my bar.html?
<fabbione> i would lart T-crap to death
<T-Bone> sigh
<fabbione> he will need to check the contents of what he created
<fabbione> as i said.. treat them as config files
<fabbione> for new install move them to /usr/share
<fabbione> for upgrades.. you are doomed
<T-Bone> :(
<Mithrandir> either NEWS.Debian or debconf note (preferably the former) to tell the user the files have moved.
<fabbione> T-Bone: that's a really bad situation.. or rather technically interesting to handle properly
<T-Bone> what if i detect the existence of /var/www/foo, and prompts the user an alert?
<fabbione> T-Bone: seems the right thing to do
* T-Bone will need to improve his pre* post* skills, btw :P
<fabbione> but also add a very detailed README on how to do the right thing
<T-Bone> hmmm
<T-Bone> lemme think
<T-Bone> what if i detect /var/www/foo and then 1) not install /usr/share/foo, 2) move /var/www/foo to /usr/share/foo ?
<T-Bone> (hoping it's possible to do that)
<fabbione> npe
<fabbione> that won't work
<T-Bone> why?
<fabbione> if you detect /var/www/foo you warn that stuff has moved to /usr/share/foo
<fabbione> do you create /var/www/foo dinamycally?
<fabbione> or is it shipped in the package?
<T-Bone> well actually one of the reasons why it has been placed in /var/www/foo was that the user was supposedly empowered to add his own CSS files
<T-Bone> shipped
<fabbione> well you will have to ship it somewhere.. and that somwehre has to be /usr/share
<fabbione> the problem is that upgrading, dpkg will remove uncoditionally what is in /var/www/foo
<T-Bone> and what about the user that wants to add his own cruft? He should put it in /usr/share/foo?
<T-Bone> ugh
<fabbione> T-Bone: no, you need to suggest somewhere to copy or symlink
<T-Bone> my oh my
<T-Bone> why make things simple when we can complicate them to death, heh? :P
<fabbione> T-Bone: YOU ASKED FOR IT: BECAUSE YOU ARE FRENCH!
* fabbione ducks
<T-Bone> hmm
<T-Bone> btw, why would dpkg remove inconditionally. When it finds foreign files in a location, it lets the directory in place, unless you --purge
<T-Bone> iirc
<fabbione> yes.. the foreign files...
<fabbione> what about files you ship that have been customized?
<T-Bone> the user shouldn't do that :)
<T-Bone> it's explicitely detailed in docs
<fabbione> the user can do whatever he wants with his data
<fabbione> and /var/www is data
<T-Bone> sigh
* T-Bone contemplates breaking the users that don't read docs
<fabbione> RC bug
<fabbione> user will break you if you touch his data
<T-Bone> that's why i won't change it before sarge
<T-Bone> considering the limited audience (according to popcon) of the module, the fact that it's a 0.xx (deemed beta in the docs) version, well
<fabbione> T-Bone: do something sane...
<fabbione> port it to apache2
<T-Bone> it is
<fabbione> and drop the a1.3 package
<fabbione> :)
<T-Bone> there are both
<T-Bone> and i don't see how that fix my problem
<fabbione> oh god
<T-Bone> (both built out of same source, btw)
<fabbione> well i though perhaps you were not insane enough to mangle a2 as well
<T-Bone> the idea is that both package share the same common files
<T-Bone> the user moving from apache1.3 to apache2 has nothing to do (almost)
<T-Bone> i hate murphy's law
* T-Bone has NFC how to "do something sane" :(
<fabbione> T-Bone: BECAUSE YOU ARE FRENCH! <- /me repeats
<T-Bone> fabbione: and btw, *NEVER* underestimate my insanity
<T-Bone> this is not helping, you italian punk
<T-Bone> :P
* T-Bone thinks breakfast will help considering this issue
<T-Gone> mjg59: sorry for the lag in replying. Forgot to mention again i'm not subscribed to d-project :)
* T-Gone -> food
<zul> hola
<jbailey> Heya Chuck
<jbailey> lamont: ping?
<fabbione> hi zul
<zul> hey fabbione 
<zul> die!
<zul> cool..speakers has been announced for OLS http://www.linuxsymposium.org/2005/speakers.php?types=TALK
<dilinger> do they stream that?
* dilinger would love to see james bottomley and len brown speak
<kyle_> no, but the audio is recorded.
<zul> or you could just go to ottawa like everyone else
<zul> you bum :)
<kyle_> indeed.
<dilinger> hehe
<dilinger> yea, i'm thinking about it
<zul> cool...then we can go party
<kyle_> word
<zul> of course if im working and if i have money 
<dilinger> yea, hopefully i'll know whether i'll be living in colorado or nyc soon
<dilinger> since if i'm in nyc, going to OLS is not a problem..
<zul> nyc is a bit more closer 
* fabbione yawns
<zul> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> zul: time to merge from your branch...
<zul> go ahead..
<kyle_> morning fabbione
<fabbione> zul: can i lart you a bit first?
<zul> no you cant
<zul> :)
<fabbione> hey kyle_ .. it's late afternoon.. but goodmorning to you to
<zul> fabbione: er i mean go right ahead
<kyle_> gah, why have i got a tail.
<fabbione> zul: is your archive online?
<zul> yep
<fabbione> oh i see.. just slow to death
<zul> yeah
<fabbione> did you compile the new patches?
<fabbione> or are they totally untested?
<zul> no i havent had a chance yet
* fabbione sighs
<kylem> wow. git could really use a friendlier interface.
<fabbione> i haven't touched it yet
<zul> me either
<zul> fabbione: so let me have it
<fabbione> zul: please test that at least the patches build
<fabbione> than i will merge
<fabbione> also.. it is a good idea for you to merge regularly from pre1
<fabbione> so that there are not too many differences in the archive when we push/pull stuff
<zul> fabbione: i usually do test the patches i just havent had time to
<zul> today at least
<zul> thats weird /bin/sh: line 0: [: /usr/src/kernel-patches/i386: binary operator expected
<fabbione> what did you break?
<zul> nothing as far as i know...its breezy though
<fabbione> probably bash is borked
<zul> probably
<fabbione> what operation did you try?
<zul> dpkg-buildpackage
<fabbione> try fakeroot make -f debian/rules build
<zul> ok ill try that
<zul> need to fix a typo first
<fabbione> works here.. but i didn't update since this morning
<zul> i updated about an hour ago
<zul> building away...build bluild build
<zul> bbl...lunch
<zul> brb
<fabbione> zul: did it build?
<fabbione> zul: did it build?
<zul> its still building
<zul> fabbione: do you want me to take care of unionfs later as well?
<fabbione> zul: i would like to merge from you first
<fabbione> than we can take a look :)
<zul> ij
<zul> doh..ok
<zul> gah...im getting autoconf.h errors now
<zul> include/linux/autoconf.h:1419:19: warning: ISO C requires whitespace after the macro name
<fabbione> are you building with gcc-4?
<zul> nope its gcc-3.3
<zul> as in the makefile
<fabbione> it builded here without any problem
<zul> i did an update this morning maybe something went foobared with kernel-headers
<zul> jbailey: ping
<fabbione> the kernel doesn't use kernel-headers to build
<zul> okie dokie :)
<zul> then maybe its me
<jbailey> zul: 'sup?
<zul> jbailey: unping :)
<zul> sorry
<zul> i sucketh this week
<zul> more so than usual
<jbailey> That's okay.  People pay lots of money fo...  err..  
<jbailey> NM
<zul> oh i know
<fabbione> AOE is broken with devfs
<fabbione> we need to kill DEVFS!
<fabbione> anyway
<fabbione> dinner time
* fabbione kills DEVFS
<zul> problems?
<fabbione> zul: yes.. it's crap :)
<Mithrandir> pft
<Mithrandir> do we have some CotD packages of 2.6.12?
<zul> dilinger: heh...read your blog
<zul> "Sometimes when I'm alone, I google myself."
<fabbione> ahha
<fabbione> actually it would be very simple to fix aoe to support devfs
<fabbione> but do we care?
<zul> what the hell is aoe?
<kylem> ata over ethernet
<fabbione> ATA over Ethernet
<Mithrandir> we should be able to turn off devfs now, I'd imagine
<kylem> aka: puke
<zul> ah..
<fabbione> kylem: well it's mainline.. so it can't be THAT bad
<kylem> lots of things are mainline and fucking digusting. :)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: yeah.. i think d-i is no devfs safe
<kylem> look in drivers/net someday :)
<fabbione> kylem: well i am checking AOE and GNDB atm
<Mithrandir> fabbione: d-i uses udev in devfs mode.
<zul> well turn if off and if people complain ;)
<fabbione> kylem: i did :(
<fabbione> zul: devfs is used only by the installer right now
<fabbione> so i think we could disable it and let Kamion deal with it :P
<fabbione> you know.. ain't my problem...
<fabbione> we did NOTTING
<kylem> fabbione, my sympathies ;_)
<fabbione> right?
<zul> i say go for it
<fabbione> i want to talk with Kamion first
<fabbione> at least warn him
<zul> ...but im not kamion
<fabbione> and since he just left for LCA
<zul> oh yeah...udu is coming up pretty quickly
<fabbione> i am going to test both solutions...
<fabbione> without devfs and fixing aoe :)
<fabbione> i love challenges :)
<Mithrandir> fabbione: you are insane :)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: yes i know!
<fabbione> Mithrandir: fixing aoe means adding 4 lines of code in the right place, one of which is an include
<fabbione> one a simple definition
<fabbione> and 2 to notify devfs of device add/remove
<fabbione> removing the config means changing 1 line in approx 12 files...
<fabbione> theroretically fixing aoe is less intrusive :P
<Mithrandir> fabbione: ok, cool enough.
<zul> crap it doesnt build
<zul> grrr..
<fabbione> zul: error?
<zul> yeah...ill fix it
<fabbione> zul: just tell me the error :)
<zul> missing a header file
<fabbione> uhuh
<fabbione> booting with no devfs spits out a bunch of errors
<fabbione> hmmmm
<zul> crap i need to head home
<zul> ill have this fixed when i get home tonight
<zul> later
<zul> fabbione: ill send you an email when its fixed
<fabbione> this starts to be interesting :)
<jbailey> fabbione: This -> NULLPOINTER Exception.  Clarify and resubmit?
<fabbione> jbailey: uh?
<jbailey> fabbione: *exactly*
<fabbione> jbailey: what that come from?
<jbailey> <fabbione> this starts to be interesting :)
<jbailey> I'm wondering what you're talking about.
<fabbione> AHHHH
<fabbione> the AOE driver :)
<fabbione> either the vserver is broken or the driver is :)
<fabbione> becuase they talk to eachother at init time
<fabbione> but they stop there
<fabbione> and it looks to me that the kernel driver doesn't tell the kernel properly that there is a new device
<jbailey> What's AOE?
<fabbione> Ata over Ethernet
<jbailey> Oh creepy.
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> but i was curious to see how it works
<fabbione> the client/server setup is very simple
<fabbione> that's why
<fabbione> you run a daemon with 2 options
<fabbione> and modprobe on the client
<kylem> it's probably better than NFS, heh.
<fabbione> zack you share a block device
<fabbione> kylem: that's for sure
<fabbione> now i am testing gndb
<fabbione> but it's giving the creep to compile the userland
<Mithrandir> hm
<Mithrandir> why does a build of linux-source-2.6.10-37 fail with :
<Mithrandir> drivers/acpi/ec.c: In function 'acpi_ec_gpe_query':
<Mithrandir> drivers/acpi/ec.c:519: error: label at end of compound statement
<Mithrandir> m?
<fabbione> gcc-4
<Mithrandir> hoooray!
<Mithrandir> *sigh*
* Mithrandir redoes with CC set to gcc-3.3
<lamont> jbailey: ack
<jbailey> lamont: Do you have a view of the build database that can show which packages failed that show up as uploaded fine in Debian?
<jbailey> lamont: I'm interested in seeing which packages FTBFS based on toolchain changes, and that seems a likely way of seeing them.
<lamont> http://people.ubuntu.com/buildLogs/Lists/ has a few files in it...
<lamont> breezy.failed.$arch is probably what you're after
<lamont> of course, that says nothing about how they do in debian/
<jbailey> Yeah, but it might give a start.
<jbailey> Should that be ~lamont ?
<jbailey> Yup
<lamont> doh
<lamont> yeah - ~lamont/buildLogs
<lamont> my b ad
<jbailey> Is "not ours" the same as quinn-diff's not-for-us ?
<lamont> jbailey: kinda...
<lamont> instead of using --not-for-us, I use --failed -m 'not ours'
<jbailey> So these show no FTBFSs? =)
<jbailey> Makes me feel very good about the toolchain update. =)
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-04-27
* lamont spams jbailey privately with a list of i386 failures
<Mithrandir> I need a faster computer.
<fabbione> listen(5, 5)                            = -1 EOPNOTSUPP (Operation not supported)
<fabbione> this is weird....
<lamont> not socket?
<fabbione> it is a socket
<fabbione> socket(blabla);
<fabbione> bind(foobar)
<fabbione> listen
<fabbione> and i get that error
<fabbione> i guess i am too tired to spot the error
<fabbione> better i get some sleep
<fabbione> cya tomorrow
<crimsun> night fabbione 
<lamont> hrm.. need a name for 2.6.12-1 sometime
<zul> hey
<dilinger> howdy
<zul> how is it going
<dilinger> not bad
<dilinger> just about to grill catfish
<dilinger> and got to watch a roommate slice open his finger
<dilinger> a fully complete night, i'd say
<Mithrandir> multisync works now, so I can sync my phone and evo
<Mithrandir> the hoary kernel should really have had this small change, since the x40's irda is broken as-is
<Mithrandir> but it's fixed in .12rc1
<mjc> anyone doing boot process speedup stuff around?
<zul> i have the house to myself tonight
<lamont> fabbione: so our linux-source-2.6.10 package is useless, fwiw... (bye bye debian/ in the clean target...)
<zul> heh i think i missed something
<lamont> zul: that was your doing???
<zul> wha?
<lamont> that you missed something?
<zul> oh
<zul> heh 
<zul> bleah...im going to go back to what i was diong
<zul> how do you change the concurrency level again?
<zul> duh...never mind
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> lamont: that's the same problem zul had
<fabbione> you need change the Makefile that does the cleaning
<fabbione> actually.. it should contain all the changes.. including the Makefile one..
<zul> heylo
<zul> fabbione: it builds now you can do a merge 
<fabbione> ahi
<fabbione> you managed..
<fabbione> i am fighting with cman atm
<zul> devfs?
<fabbione> cluster manager
<fabbione> kernel side is ok
<zul> cool...
<fabbione> i had to create a monster to make it working
<zul> hehe...
<fabbione> but something in userland doesn't work properly yet
<zul> i am going to reboot and test out the new kernel
<fabbione> write(2, "Cannot bind multicast address: I"..., 48Cannot bind multicast address: Invalid argument
<zul> interesting
<zul> brb
<zul> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-1-686 #1 Fri Apr 15 21:22:21 EDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<zul> no problems so far
<fabbione> same here
<fabbione> just don't play with cman until i commit the fixes
<fabbione> otherwise it's oopsorama
<zul> although dmesg output has changed a bit
<zul> done and done
<fabbione> yes i added printk time stamps
<zul> thats cool
<T-Gone> huh?
<T-Bone> printk timestamps in the to-be-shipped kernel?
<zul> hey T-Bone 
<T-Bone> hey zul
<fabbione> T-Bone: only for now...
<T-Bone> ah ok
<fabbione> we will not put it for final
<T-Bone> *ouf*. Been a bit worried :P
<fabbione> it will be useful to see order of crashes on loaded systems
<T-Bone> order of crashes?
<fabbione> if there is an OOPS on a machine, it might happen before another event, but reported afterwards
<fabbione> cat /proc/cluster/status 
<fabbione> Protocol version: 5.0.1
<fabbione> Config version: 1
<fabbione> Cluster name: fabbione
<fabbione> Cluster ID: 25573
<fabbione> Cluster Member: Yes
<fabbione> DIE DIE DIE MY DARLING!
<fabbione> T-Bone: ph34r my d3bugg1ng sk1llz: 
<T-Bone> fabbione: I'm not quite sure about what you mean but heh. My understanding was that the primary use for printk timestamps was to track down long delays between two kernel ops
<fabbione> https://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-cluster/2005-April/msg00051.html
<fabbione> and i need to update all our GFS patch set :/
<fabbione> this morning it was an OOPS
<T-Bone> fabbione: i'd rather ph34r your w1c|<3d m1|\|d if anything ;}
<fabbione> now it's a working cluster
<fabbione> certainly.. using my laptop and a secondary workstation in failover is pointless :)
<fabbione> gnbd_export -d /dev/hda3 -e testhd
<fabbione> gnbd_export: created GNBD testhd serving file /dev/hda3
<fabbione> YEAHHHH
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> ok
<zul> hey jeff
<fabbione> hey jb
<fabbione> i am off for a nap :)
<fabbione> i will merge later...
<zul> ok..
* fabbione is way too tired to get it right now
<zul> liar!
<jbailey> Heya Chuck, Fabio!
<jbailey> fabbione: You get up for work when I go to sleep and when I show up in the morning you take a nap ;)
<fabbione> jbailey: eheheh
<jbailey> fabbione: Before you go - merge orgy proceeding okay for you?
<zul> im off to tim hortons later though
<fabbione> jbailey: build orgy and yes :)
<jbailey> Right, sorry. =)
<jbailey> Good.  Glad to hear it. =)
<fabbione> i am going to play kernel merge later
<fabbione> there are a few FTBFS due to toolchain not properly alligned
<fabbione> but we will get to that
<jbailey> Makes sense.  I need to finish some stuff for silbs, then I will do either cdbs2 or initramfs bits.  Dunno which.
<jbailey> But for now, one bug report on metacity and then video games. =)
<fabbione> eheheh
<fabbione> later
* dilinger crosses his fingers for cdbs2
<jbailey> dilinger: Me too.
<jbailey> dilinger: I'm getting to the point where I have trouble looking at the cdbs1 code base.
<jbailey> But first!
<jbailey> Rise of Nations!
<dilinger> hehe
<dilinger> i really want to start working on cdbs2, but i *need* to get silo fixed first
<dilinger> and that means reading through ieee std 1275-1994 and the sparcv9 manual
<dilinger> which i've been putting off :)
<zul> slacker :)
<lamont> fabbione: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10; fakeroot debian/rules clean -> we missed that, eh?
<zul> bbl
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> lamont: not that i know off... that one is created copying the patched source to another directory
<fabbione> zul: is your archive down again???
<fabbione> oh hell it is 
<T-Gone> lamont: any news on the hppa archive/autobuilders? If not i'll wander off again, so that's really a yes/no question :)
<fabbione> T-Gone: without gcc-4 there is no archive :)
<fabbione> oh btw...
<fabbione> sparc has almost finished breezy/main
<fabbione> where is hppa again? 
<T-Gone> in your ass
<T-Gone> straight up to it
<T-Gone> i hope it feels good
<T-Gone> ;P
<fabbione> ah that's why i couldn't feel it.. there is none
<fabbione> MUHA MUHA
* T-Gone wonders who's the kid on that chan, sometimes :P
<fabbione> "
<fabbione> ops
* T-Gone -> off. lamont : ping me when something happens (mail is best).
<fabbione> http://www.askmen.com/jokes/current/index.html
<fabbione> hahaha
<zul> fabbione: not its up
<zul> grr..
<zul> stupid dyndns
<fabbione> zul: can you fix that up please?
<zul> yeah doing so right now
<fabbione> i really need to get a more stable connection towards your repo...
<fabbione> otherwise i can give you some kind of sftp access to my server where to store the repo
<zul> yeah i need to find one
<fabbione> and you could mirror there
<zul> i think that would be better
<fabbione> ok.. i will need to look how and what to setup 
<zul> sure
<fabbione> but we can do it on monday or so
<zul> no probs
<fabbione> i am spending time updating the GFS patch set in the meanwhile
<fabbione> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00022050 ***
<fabbione> jbailey: that doesn't look nice
<fabbione> sparc building iproute
<jbailey> fabbione: Eh?  I didn't think that glibc had any checking like that in it.
<fabbione> jbailey: weird is that it builded on all other arches
<jbailey> Is there any context to that bug that you can paste?
<fabbione> jbailey: ~/logs/ ?
<jbailey> Or even just 2 or 3 lines before that for me to guess what's up?
<jbailey> But truly, I don't think glibc has any detection code in it for double frees or whatever.
<jbailey> Sounds like it's coming from something else.
<fabbione>  /usr/include/linux/socket.h:2:2: warning: #warning "You should include <sys/socket.h>. This time I will do it for you."
<fabbione> gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -O2 -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -g -I../include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES -DCONFIG_GACT -DCONFIG_GACT_PROB -o normal normal.c -lm
<fabbione> ./normal >normal.dist
<fabbione> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x00022050 ***
<fabbione>  /bin/sh: line 1: 16195 Aborted                 ./normal >normal.dist
<fabbione> DOH!
<fabbione>  #warning "You should include <sys/socket.h>. This time I will do it for you."
<fabbione> gotta love this
<jbailey> Yeah, it's the new l-k-h. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: well it's correct
<fabbione> no user land should include kernel headers
<jbailey> That and IIRC, linux/socket.h doesn't contain anything that sys/socket.h doesn't.
<jbailey> But that still shouldn't fail your build, it's only a @warning.
<jbailey> #warning, rather.
<jbailey> Actually, hm.
<fabbione> oh i need to create a clean chroot for you
<jbailey> It's not the build.  It's ./normal >normal.dist that's failing.
<jbailey> What's that script do?
<fabbione> can i wipe out the home or do you want me to backup?
<jbailey> fabbione: Wipe away.
<fabbione> jbailey: it failed 3 minutes ago.. exactly when you joined the chan :)
<jbailey> Wow.  At this rate, I might develop a complex ;)
<fabbione> eheheh
<fabbione> jbailey: if you want i can give you access to the imap inbox where all the logs land :)
<fabbione> i trash the success & buildd admin mails
<fabbione> but i keep the failures
<zul> heh...that was weird
<fabbione> what?
<zul> the connection timing out
<zul> fabbione: do you have a list of drivers that users have emailed you about?
<fabbione> nobody (THANKS GOD!) mails me directly
<zul> cool
<zul> makes my job kind of easier...kind of
<jbailey> 'nother grub2 boot test, bbias
<fabbione> how did the test go?
<jbailey> Good.  I now have a usable update-grub.
<jbailey> I've also discovered that I wasn't using 2.6.10-5 to boot my machine, and that it doesn't. =)
<fabbione> uh?
<jbailey> -4 is still fine, though.  I should hunt that down.  I suspect it's just initrd fuckage though, in which case I really don't care.
* fabbione builds new GFS
<fabbione> jbailey: -5 should boot fine.. and it does basically everywhere
<fabbione> we only have one bug report where it doesn't
<jbailey> Is it someone on a pegasos box? =)
<fabbione> jbailey: svenl :)
<jbailey> Right - so probably affects me too then. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: the report is about i386
<fabbione> nothing to do with ppc
<jbailey> Ah, okay. =)
<jbailey> My -4 works fine, though.  I'm not fussed.
<zul> fabbione: could you look at 8817 someone wants an option enabled in the kernel
<fabbione> jbailey: i would be more glad to know why it doesn't
<jbailey> I'll move my box over to an initramfs config soon for testing anyway, so no point in putting any thought into it.
<jbailey> fabbione: Bah.
<jbailey> fabbione: Well, since you ask.
<fabbione> zul: yeah i saw that... we just need to test a build of it. i remember some horror stories about Zoran and 2.6
<fabbione> jbailey: i might hand you directly 2.6.12rc2
<zul> sure.
<fabbione> there is nothing we can fix in 2.6.10 anyway
<fabbione> so don't bother with that
<jbailey> Sure, that works.
<fabbione> jbailey: i am planning to unleash 2.6.12 power during UDU
<fabbione> not before
<fabbione> there is still too much work to do
<jbailey> Even better.
<fabbione> the core is all there and rocking
<fabbione> it's all the small crappy details that are not
<fabbione> zul: is your archive fixed now?
<jbailey> And you say I have to get a patch into Debian's kernel-package before you'll accept it? =(
<zul> fabbione: should be accessible now
* jbailey contemplates a dpkg-divert on /usr/bin/mkinitrd
<fabbione> jbailey: not at all.. we work very close with the Debian kernel team
<fabbione> i see no point in doing that
<fabbione> we can test and push
<jbailey> Ah, that'll work too.
<fabbione> jbailey: since the kernel is a completely different package from debian, we are not trapped in the sync merge-o-matic shit
<jbailey> Yeah.  I have to be careful with what I do with glibc.
<fabbione> yes :)
<jbailey> I don't want to go too far from Debian, but I think the likelyhood of us ever having the same version at the same time is pretty slim.
<fabbione> jbailey: so do i need to backup your home in the sparc chroot or can i just trash it and give you a clean one?
<jbailey> fabbione: trash away.
<fabbione> jbailey: ok
<jbailey> fabbione: All the lkh bits are now in the archive. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: rocking
<fabbione> jbailey: i will give you a chroot that is basically hoary + the new toolchain
<fabbione> no more than that
<fabbione> no dist-upgrade yet
<jbailey> fabbione: Cool.  What am I troubleshooting this time? =)
<fabbione> so you can play with it as much as you like
<fabbione> jbailey: you said you wanted to test the new NTPL stuff on sparc.. didn't you?
<jbailey> Oh, right! =)
<fabbione> so i am giving you the sandbox for it :)
<jbailey> Do I need to nice my build to keep it out of the way of the buildd?
<fabbione> jbailey: no, don't worry. all the chroot has ccache so once you build the first, it will be there
<fabbione> jbailey: just keep an eye on the disk space
<fabbione> that machine doesn't really have a lot
<jbailey> Cool. 
<fabbione> if you won't manage to get your sparc up and running, i will explain to you how the stuff works there in details
<fabbione> so you can do everything you need all alone :)
<fabbione> i really don't mind that it is used for good stuff
<jbailey> Cool.
<fabbione> new chroot in place
<fabbione> have fun :)
<jbailey> Yeah, it's better if I can wait to setup my other boxes like the sparc and hppa box until I'm in Montral
<jbailey> I'm a little short on outlets and stuff here, so if I have access to other machines where I can control the chroot it's nice.
<jbailey> What I desperately need is amd64.
<zul> i need one of those too :)
<zul> send one to ottawa
<jbailey> I've been eying a lovely amd64 laptop, though.
<zul> care of lazy ass chuck
<fabbione> jbailey: you already have full control on that machine.. that's what you haven't realized yet :)
<jbailey> It was under $1000, 15" screen.
<jbailey> fabbione: Right, that's why it's really nice.
<fabbione> amd64.. use concordia :)
<fabbione> jbailey: you can also create extra chroots if you need
<jbailey> Takes too long to get chroots updated.
<fabbione> jbailey: chroots on all the porting machines are updated daily afaik
<fabbione> jbailey: anyway.. check in ~/bin
<jbailey> Right, which wasn't useful when previewing toolchain updates.
<fabbione> there is a simple script called create-chroot :)
<jbailey> Ah, cool. =)
<jbailey> You're on a local mirror, right (or at least a proxy)
<fabbione> local mirror
<fabbione> it is updated almost every hour
<fabbione> it depends on how busy is archive
<jbailey> Cool, so I won't worry about blowing things away and pulling again if I need.
<fabbione> (15 rsync connection limit)
<fabbione> nope.. no worries at all
<fabbione> just remember NOT to leave .deb + .changes in ~/chroots/
<jbailey> Yeah.  I've had to be careful about that. =)
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> well usually katie is pretty careful, but binnmu are a pain
<fabbione> zul: do you have any objections if i drop the gcc-4 fix for now?
<zul> nope ifs still in my archive for safe keeping
<fabbione> bah it's a line!
<fabbione> i will just add it :)
<fabbione> i was expecting a full rewrite of it :)
<fabbione> also.. you need to learn to write the changelog :)
<fabbione> i will fix that for you
<zul> yeah yeah :)
* fabbione is an anal retentive changelog bitch
<zul> nah...you are just anal
<fabbione> i know
<fabbione> and trust me.. on packages like this is GOOD
<zul> true...hehheh...i said anal
<zul> heh everyone in my house is a sleep except for me
<fabbione> i am alone :)
<zul> where is your wifey?
<fabbione> boy scouts
<zul> ah..
<fabbione> well only until tomorrow morning
<fabbione> i have around 12 hours left :)
<zul> cool...i have to get ready for church soon..
<fabbione> actually.. i should consider to cook some food
<fabbione> have fun :)
<fabbione> see you later probably
<zul> yeah depends on what time i get back from dinner with my parents in law as well
<fabbione> uhuhu
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> i  think i am going to stay up long anyway
<zul> :P
<fabbione> i slept too much this afternoon
<zul> now to search the forums
<fabbione> HELL
<fabbione> i did build the smp version instead of the UP one
<fabbione> die
<zul> right im off again..if any one wants to lart me can foad ;)
<zul> kthxbye
<fabbione> later dude
<fabbione> Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-1-686 (2.6.11.90-1) ...
<fabbione> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000): No such file or directory
<fabbione> cpio: (0xffffe000): No such file or directory
<fabbione> wtf
* jbailey remembers to run 'sparc32'
<jbailey> fabbione: Eh, what'cha doing?  Is that when setting up the initramfs stuff built into the kernel?
<fabbione> no, that's mkinitrd
<fabbione> sorry i was having dinner :)
<fabbione> i am debugging it now
<jbailey> Don't appologise for eating.  =)
<jbailey> I'm just starting the build, btw.
<jbailey> NPTL for the 3 sparc32 passes and LT for the sparc64 pass.
<fabbione> nice :)
<fabbione> ok.. it's not an initrd-tools problem
* jbailey cheers!
<jbailey> But I gues sI knew that.
<jbailey> We don't use cpio.
<fabbione> hmm yes you do
<fabbione> grep cpio /usr/sbin/mkinitrd 
<fabbione>         < tmp3 sort -u | cpio -pLd --quiet initrd
<jbailey> Eh, really?
* jbailey looks.
<fabbione> yes we do :)
<fabbione> it's the only instance
<fabbione> but it started to fail today
<fabbione> i have never seen it before
<fabbione> cpio:   /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000): No such file or directory
<fabbione> it tries to copy a file called:
<fabbione>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000)
<fabbione> something screwed with bash?
<jbailey> You're on ia32, right?
<jbailey> That file should exist.
<fabbione> the symlink is there
<fabbione> otherwise nothing would work
<jbailey> Right =)
<fabbione> and yes.. ia32
<jbailey> If it's doing cpio -L, it'll dereference the symlink.
<fabbione> you know.. in the attemp to mv ld-2.3.5.so to that symlink i trashed the machine :)
<jbailey> -p
<jbailey> copy-pass mode
<jbailey> fabbione: You can recover from that, just call the linker directly.
<jbailey> So if you mv /lib/ld-2.3.5.so /
<jbailey> Just do /ld-2.3.5.so mv /ld-2.3.5.so /lib
<fabbione> nope.. everything is linked against it
<fabbione> you rm the symlink and you are doomed
<jbailey> Not at all.
<fabbione> i had to netboot to recreate the symlink
<jbailey> PT_INTERP is ignored if you call the linker directly.
<fabbione> there was not a single command that was working
<jbailey> As long as you still have a running shell you can do it.
<fabbione> i did have the shell
<jbailey> If you close your terminal, you're fucked though. =)
<fabbione> but mv/cp/ln/ls didn't work
<jbailey> Right, you missed what I said, though.
<jbailey> 'mv' won't work
<jbailey> '/path/to/ld-2.3.5.so mv' will work.
<fabbione> ahh
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> did the output from ldd changed?
<jbailey> Show me ldd /bin/ls ?
<jbailey> I have a Hoary i386 box I can compare against.
<jbailey> (just booting it)
<fabbione> yeah i can see that there are some differences
<fabbione> and mkinitrd uses ldd to determine the libs to copy
<fabbione> so the error is in mkinitrd :)
<jbailey> Feh
<fabbione>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
<fabbione> this output is soooo WRONG!
<fabbione> it should be:
<fabbione>         linux-gate.so.1 => libfoo (0xffffe000)
<fabbione> so the parser fails later on...
<fabbione> but why?
<jbailey> Bah.  I'll have to take a look at this a bit later.
<fabbione> can you find any linux-gate.so.1 in your system?
<fabbione> because it scares me a bit the fact that ldd is bogus...
<fabbione> isn't used by shlib?
<fabbione> so if the output is bogus.. what's happening to all the packages in the archive?
<jbailey> fabbione: http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0306.2/0674.html
<fabbione> i see
<fabbione> but than, it shouldn't show up at all
<jbailey> I think we may have had an LDD patch before to mask it.
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f73000)
<fabbione> old ouput ^^
<fabbione>  /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7feb000)
<fabbione> new output
<jbailey> I need to get out of the house today at least once while it's still daylight...
<jbailey> This is on i386, right?  And I'm guessing any mkinitrd run should trigger it?
<jbailey> (Breezy)
<fabbione>                         ldd "$i" | grep -v linux-gate | sed -e 's/\/lib\/ld-linux.so.2/\/lib\/ld-linux.so.2 => \/lib\/ld-linux.so.2/g'
<fabbione> quick and dirty workaround :)
<fabbione> jbailey: yes that is correct
<jbailey> Evil. =)
<fabbione> i386/breezy
<fabbione> i suspect that ia64 will have the same issues
<fabbione> but we can check that on halley
<jbailey> I should apply ia64 nptl love too with the next glibc upload I guess.
<fabbione> jbailey: yeps..
<fabbione> well the mkinitrd hack works :)
<jbailey> Good, then I can leave guilt-free.
* jbailey wanders off for a few hours to enjoy the sunshine.
<fabbione> jbailey: well i am not going to upload THAT
<fabbione> but have fun
<fabbione> and cya around
<jbailey> Right, but you're not going to upload until UDU anywya.
<fabbione> right
<jbailey> So if I fix this tomorrow, I'm still in good shape.
<fabbione> until we are 100% sure nothing else can break i am happy
<fabbione> yeah
<jbailey> .away Off to eat curry.
<fabbione> cya :)
<fabbione> yayaayayya
<fabbione> the new GFS code works like a charm
* fabbione commits
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-04-28
* jbailey fades back into reality.
<jbailey> fabbione: I'ts in the sparc64 pass.  I'm going to watch the test log for the first sparc32 pass, but the v9 and v9b passes failed to build.
<jbailey> Seems gcc-3.3 only includes __thread support for plain sparc32.
<jbailey> Huh, I had forgotten how freakishly long this takes to build. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: don't worry.. it's only the first time that takes so long
<jbailey> Yeah, except that next pass I'll probably do it with gcc-3.4
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> jbailey: i am afraid l-k-h is still borked on sparc
<fabbione> i am getting some weird FTBFS
<jbailey> fabbione: Can you point me to some errors reports?
<fabbione> jbailey: check in ~/logs/libgtop2_2.10.1-1
<fabbione> it builded on all arches other than sparc with something related to signals
<fabbione> jbailey: also iproute and iptraf have weird FTBFS
<fabbione> ignore iptraf.. that one fails all over
<fabbione> but iproute is same as libgtop2
<jbailey> Same two signals?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> iproute fails with other errors still related to includes
<jbailey> Interesting, those two signals are only defined in asm-frv/signal.h in lkh.  /me checks pure kernel source.
<fabbione>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<fabbione> this is sdl-mixer :)
<fabbione> i saw 2 or 3 of this kind
<fabbione> we also need to allign the Toolchain
<fabbione> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fabbione>   g77: Depends: g77-3.4 (>= 3.4.3) but it is not installable
<fabbione>   gcj: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0-0) but 4:3.3.5-4 is to be installed
<jbailey> fabbione: One at a time. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: yeah.. i was grabbing the most common ones
<jbailey> Is gcc-defaults broken on your system, though? 
<fabbione> jbailey: do you have an imap setup?
<jbailey> fabbione: I'm using the corporate IMAP server...
<fabbione> jbailey: ok so you use a client that have imap :)
<jbailey> Right, evolution.
<jbailey> Why?
<fabbione> i am sending you a mail..
<fabbione> given that i can find your key with the ubuntu.com UID
<fabbione> well i did send it @debian.org
<jbailey> I don't have an ubuntu.com on my GPG key yet.  I'm still trying to decide what I want to do there.
<jbailey> I will probably create a work-only key and get that signed at UDU.
<fabbione> eheh
<jbailey> It's not an lkh bug, it's a glib bug.
<jbailey> /usr/include/bits/signum.h doesn't include SIGSTKFLT or SIGUNUSED
<fabbione> nice..
<fabbione> but only on sparc... right?
<fabbione> since it builded on the other platforms
<jbailey> It's hard to assert "only".
<jbailey> The problem doesn't occur on PPC at least.
<fabbione> well considering the few arches we are working on.. sparc is one of four
<fabbione> 3 have built
<fabbione> i have the option to say "only" :P
<jbailey> Did ia64 fail to build?
<fabbione> there is no ia64 atm
<jbailey> Oh? a'ight then.
<jbailey> Upstream source does not include SIGUNUSED or SIGSTKFLT in asm-sparc*.  Reassigning to kernel maintainer. ;)
<fabbione> humpf
* fabbione orphans the kernel
<jbailey> It is likely a kernel bug - everything from m32r, cris up to x86_64 includes them.
<fabbione> i was checking that it did build in debian
<fabbione> the 1st of Feb
<fabbione> on sparc
<jbailey> Lemme check the ChangeLog.  I think these files are manually generated.
<fabbione> let's scare doko a bit :)
<jbailey> Last change was in Apr 2003, so there's no change in this file between Hoary and Breezy.
<jbailey> fabbione: LOL You're cruel... ;)
<jbailey> Got anything else I can punt back to you? =)
<jbailey> I feel a little bad.  I sent the guy from 9824 to his doom.
<jbailey> I told him to go talk to drepper if he had issues with malloc.
<jbailey> I think this will be another black mark on my soul.
<fabbione> ehhe yeah in this chan we are true bastards :)
<fabbione> so you are telling me that it is a kernel problem...
<fabbione> now my next question would be...
<fabbione> given that the kernel hasn't changed between hoary and breezy
<jbailey> fabbione: In that this arch doesn't appear to define those signals, and I suspect it should.
<fabbione> and that the package did build for hoary...
<fabbione> who should i blame?
<jbailey> Has the package changed?
<fabbione> yeps.. new version.. dunno the details tho
<fabbione> i can check that
<jbailey> My guess is they now assume those signals exist.
<jbailey> And by the looks of who all supports them, it possibly should be a valid assumption.
<jbailey> But I can't add them to glibc until I know what signal numbers get assigned to them.
<fabbione> right...
<jbailey> Got your email, nice!
<jbailey> When I ran a buildd we used pop3 so that it acted like a mutex-wrapped stack for us. =)  Whoever got the emails needed to deal with them.
<fabbione> jbailey: well it's the same in ~/logs :)
<fabbione> just easier to parse ;)
<fabbione> and yes the certificate name mistmatch is ok
<jbailey> 'k
<T-Bone> ohayo
<fabbione> jbailey: i can readd the signals in signals.h, but the question is, why were they missing in the first place?
<jbailey> fabbione: Right, which is why I need to punt it back to you.  I have no way of knowing that, and benc is willing to answer your mails and not mine. =)
<fabbione> and readding them with random numbers (since the ones declared for the arches are already in use in sparc), is it ok or can create more mess?
<doko> fabbione: you should add to the topic "there are no compiler and kernel bugs" ... 
<fabbione> jbailey: he didn't answer the second one...
<jbailey> Ahahahah
<jbailey> fabbione: Well, the problem with readding them with a random number is that these are about to be hardcoded into programs.  So if they're seriously wrong (like a signal comes along and triggers the wrong behaviour) then we have 1) Unpredictable behaviour 2) A pile of binNMUs to do, since it's effectively a kernel->userspace ABI break.
<fabbione> jbailey: that's what i was scared about
<fabbione> i need to wake up my wife...
<fabbione> and puts an end to my nerding weekend :/
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> fabbione: Maybe fire off an email to davem first?
<fabbione> i will mail him tomorrow...
<fabbione> i want to build some more packages from universe first
<fabbione> since main is stalled
<fabbione> i need elmo to sync sparc.u.c for me
<fabbione> at least all the packages that could be built for main did
<fabbione> there are only a few left
<jbailey> Is there another one you want me to quickly look at?  Otherwise I will go back to other hacking.
<fabbione> checking....
<fabbione> jbailey: sdl-mixer
<fabbione>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<fabbione> it looks really weird to me
<fabbione> btw 9824. you did ok
<jbailey> Bah.  This one's toolchain.  Don't use cc for compiling c++ apps.
<jbailey> gcc works around it when the version of gcc and g++ match, but when they don't, you'll get strange things.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> so we need to allign the toolchain :)
<fabbione> jbailey: thanks a lot.. that's all for today
<jbailey> fabbione: Anytime. ;)
<fabbione> since i know that a kickback should be enough, i am not too scares
<fabbione> scared
<jbailey> Yeah.  I imagine that the signals issue will be a quick enough fix.  Once it's in upstream, we can shuffle it along easily enough.
<jbailey> upstream kernel, that is.
<fabbione> yeah i will mail davem tomorrow.. mind if i add you in CC?
<jbailey> Not at all.
<fabbione> ok
* jbailey watches as Fabio drags him kicking and screaming across the syscall barrier into kernel space.
<fabbione> just because if he starts asking too many specific questions, i might not be able to answer in details
<jbailey> Totally no worries.  I can see what the problem is.  I suspect if I knew anything about signal internals in the kernel I could find the answer really quickly.
<fabbione> well.. this should push you to a new challenge.. learn the signal internals in the kernel :)
<jbailey> Et tu, Brutes?
<fabbione> ehehe
<fabbione> anyway.. wife is awake...
<fabbione> time to start doing stuff around the house
<jbailey> Go, before she delivers you to UDU in 6 boxes.
<fabbione> ahahahha
<fabbione> cya tomorrow
<jbailey> 'bye. =)
* T-Bone pesters lamont, points him at the current date :P
<jbailey> fabbione: If you happen to float by the terminal - Do you have the last successful log of glibc being built?  I'd like to see if the same testcases fail in each case.
* jbailey tries checking against Debian.
<jbailey> Ah, nothing like a 40 meg build log.
<T-Bone> you perv ;)
<jbailey> Once regex failure (timeout) and message queueing doesn't appear to timeout correctly.
<jbailey> ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/sparc/lowlevellock.h:80:2: #error SPARC < v9 does not support compare and swap which is essential for futex based locking
<lamont> T-Bone: step 1) fix the ftbfs in gcc-4.0 and glibc from breezy, building on top of hoary.  (glibc requires linux-kernel-headers, gcc-4.0 requires doxygen).
<lamont> then it'll matter
<T-Bone> lamont: i thought we were planning to provide clean hoary in the meantime...
* T-Bone fails to see the point of building distros if we're not releasing them
<lamont> T-Bone: yeah - I need to process the archive through, that's true
<lamont> right now, I'm busy dealing with the fact that my entire body hurts.
<T-Bone> lamont: you told me we would need to rebuild main too
<T-Bone> lamont: oh? What happened?
<lamont> 20kg on your back.  3 miles.  you have 45 minutes. you may begin.
<T-Bone> interesting
<lamont> not after the first 1/2 mile.
<T-Bone> i wonder if that's any worse than carrying around 350kg of material as i did last week :)
<lamont> heh
<T-Bone> truth told, my body hurts too ;)
* T-Bone wonders why doxygen hasn't been built
<lamont> yeah
<T-Bone> hmmm
<lamont> as for the main rebuild, if you just remove everything but main from your sources.list, and then rebuild just main packages (since universe will fail to fetch source), those packages will be what we can use
<T-Bone> lamont: i don't get it, doxygen is in your pool
<lamont> doxygen from breezy is needed for gcc-4.0 in breezy
<T-Bone> oh
<T-Bone> ic
<lamont> yeah
* T-Bone grumbles
<lamont> what I was trying to do last week was bootstrap breezy on hppa (while I was waiting for the builds on the other architectures)...
<lamont> and gcc-4.0 and glibc are both ftbfs
<T-Bone> sweet baby love :P
<T-Bone> lamont: am i to fear the expect bug btw?
<lamont> I'm running our 2.6.12_2.6.11.90-1-hppa64 right now... haven't decided if SMP is a factor in the failures.
<T-Bone> lamont: so i want to build doxygen and l-k-h from breezy in a hoary chroot, and then build gcc-4.0/glibc in a polluted hoary chroot, correct?
<jbailey> T-Bone: lkh doesn't care where it's built.
<T-Bone> fair enough
* T-Bone wonders why glibc fails then
<jbailey> Linuxthreads suckage.
<T-Bone> almighty fuck. I won't touch that :)
<jbailey> We just need a merge from Carlos.
<lamont> T-Bone: well enought
<T-Bone> ?
<T-Bone> bwahahaha
<T-Bone> lamont: all main package needing build (those who aren't already in your pool) are all FTBFS
<T-Bone> afaict
<lamont> T-Bone: then I guess hoary is happy :-)
<T-Bone> lamont: i've triggered a build just to make sure, but I think there's not much to hope
<T-Bone> it's console-data/d-i/kde
* lamont will make time to process universe into the tree today, with any luck
<T-Bone> basically
<lamont> console-data I'll make sure we get one of, although I'm not too worried if we're a little bit out of date - I'll check the changelog to make sure I don't care.
<T-Bone> ok
<lamont> d-i built for me, but is kinda useless without all the module stuff...
<T-Bone> it's not d-i which is missing, afaict. There are d-i stuff missing
<T-Bone> eg
<T-Bone> debian-installer/bterm-unifont_0.011 [-:uncompiled] 
<T-Bone> debian-installer/cdrom-checker_1.02ubuntu5 [-:uncompiled] 
<T-Bone> debian-installer/lowmem_1.06ubuntu1 [-:uncompiled] 
<lamont> ah, ok
<T-Bone> 50 packages needs-build. I'll see what comes out once buildd has munched the list
<lamont> I have lowmem built here, the others didn't come over with my mirrorring, it appears.
<lamont> ah, I have cdrom-checker_1.02ubuntu5 built as well
<T-Bone> heh, nevermind, i doubt they'll take much time to build :)
<lamont> anyway, back in a few hours
<T-Bone> cya
<fabbione> jbailey: yes.. it's always in ~/logs
<fabbione> jbailey: the biggest one is usually the success :)
<fabbione> lamont: still around?
<fabbione> jbailey: ah this one is interesting... hfsplus
<fabbione> anyway i am off for dinner...
<crimsun> bye
<fabbione> there are only a bunch of packages that fails in main
<fabbione> otherwise sparc is building universe already :)
<crimsun> cool
<crimsun> fabbione: I know of at least 3 excited ubuntu sparc users
<crimsun> so you _do_ have a growing userbase :)
<fabbione> are they using it, or waiting for it?
<crimsun> one's currently using it right now
<fabbione> ah rocking!
<crimsun> (I pointed him to sparc.ubuntu.com a while back but alerted him to the pending change to ubuntu-ports)
<fabbione> right..
<fabbione> i am happy :)
<fabbione> but i really need to go now
<crimsun> cya :)
<fabbione> cya tomorrow
<T-Gone> lamont: http://archive.slashdirt.org/incoming/ <- main built from main, signed
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-04-29
<zul> external-drivers have been updated
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<fabbione> morning
<Mithrandir> hiya
* fabbione attempts a unionfs build
<fabbione> UnionFS (UNIONFS) [N/m/y/?]  (NEW) m
<fabbione>   UnionFS extended attributes (UNIONFS_XATTR) [N/y/?]  (NEW) 
* fabbione grins
<fabbione> well.. it builds...
<fabbione> mdz will tell us if it works :)
<fabbione> zul: hell your stuff doesn't even apply clean!
<jbailey> unionfs?
<abelli_> ullalla' .. ale'
<fabbione> jbailey: yeah.. that kind of crack used for livecd
<jbailey> Oh, is that where you mount a tmpfs layer on top of a readonly filesystem, and it catches all the diffs to the underlying filesystem?
<fabbione> jbailey: seems like
<jbailey> Nice!  We call it 'shadowfs' in the Hurd.  Very handy.
<zul> hey
<jbailey> Chuck!
<zul> Jefferaino!
<fabbione> zul: i am on the way for a long break..
<fabbione> i did merge from you
<jbailey> fabbione: On the way?
<fabbione> but basically i had to redo a lot of rediffing on your patches
<zul> yeah i saw that probelms with the merge 
<jbailey> fabbione: You've been on your way for 11 minutes. =)
<fabbione> patches didn't even apply
<zul> huh?!
<fabbione> jbailey: i was starting a kenrel build orgy with unionfs fixes for 64 bit machines
<jbailey> fabbione: cool.
<fabbione> zul: i got rejections on some patches
<fabbione> anyway
* zul grumbles
<fabbione> i am off now...
<zul> thats weird
<jbailey> Anyone heard of this Linux test project?
<fabbione> jbailey: yes..
<jbailey> I'm wondering if it's on crack or if it's something we should care about.
<fabbione> it did manage to crash my laptop a few times :)
<zul> heh
<jbailey> Someone filed a bug against Hoary libc saying that it doesn't pass all the tests.
<fabbione> we talked about it in Mataro
<zul> fabbione: when are you off to udu?
<jbailey> fabbione: Wanna talk to me about it when you're back from your nap?
<fabbione> isn't that a kernel test suite?
<fabbione> zul: saturday morning
<zul> ah
<fabbione> jbailey: no nap :(
<jbailey> fabbione: You can leave Sat. morning at still make it?
<fabbione> jbailey: need to clean stuff around and take a shower
<jbailey> I'm arriving a day early, but I'm leaving Thursday.
<zul> ill still be in canada next week...and the week after...etc
<fabbione> jbailey: yes, i will leave saturday morning 7am my time and arrive in Sydney sunday 7pm
<fabbione> 26 hours flight
<fabbione> later
<zul> lovely
* fabbione &
<jbailey> I leave here Thursday 4pm, arrive Saturday 6am.
<zul> jbailey: how long is your flight?
<jbailey> 23 hours.
<jbailey> What's really cool is coming back.
<zul> bleah...i hate long flights
<jbailey> I leave at 10am May 2nd, and arrive in Vancouver at 10am May 2nd, with 17 hours having passed in between . =)
<zul> hehe..
<zul> nairobi to london is how much i can tolerate these days
<jbailey> In which country is Nairobi?
<zul> im so freaking old
<zul> kenya
<jbailey> Ah, I've never been to Africa.
<jbailey> But that's why I'm doing the stopover in Vancouver on the way back.
<zul> i lived there as a kid for 8 years
<jbailey> And I'm going to Sydney a day early to help with the time change.  It's exactly 12 hours. 
<zul> the next ubuntu conference should be in north america
<zul> or i could take time off to be sponsored for the next one
<zul> hmm...gmane kind of sucks
<jbailey> Works well enough,.
<jbailey> I'm not sure I Could do a better job.
<zul> there is some duplication in the msgs though
<zul> i guess i should do my timesheet
<fabbione> ok
<zul> that was a quick nap
<fabbione> i didn't go for a nap
<fabbione> fs/unionfs/file.c: In function `unionfs_readdir':
<fabbione> fs/unionfs/file.c:525: error: unrecognizable insn:
<fabbione> (insn:HI 373 370 376 22 0x319875c0 (set (mem:QI (subreg:SI (reg:DI 176) 4) [0 S1 A8] )
<fabbione>         (subreg:QI (reg:DI 176) 7)) -1 (nil)
<fabbione>     (expr_list:REG_EQUAL (const_int 0 [0x0] )
<fabbione>         (nil)))
<fabbione> fs/unionfs/file.c:525: internal compiler error: in extract_insn, at recog.c:2175
<fabbione> Please submit a full bug report,
<fabbione> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<fabbione> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<fabbione> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions, see
<fabbione> <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-3.3/README.Bugs>.
<fabbione> SOMEBODY KILL SUPPORT FOR PCC
<fabbione> that line is
<fabbione> }
<fabbione> T-Gone: didn't you offer help to support PPC.. time to show what you know about that arch :)
<zul> heh...there is people who want to 
<zul> er...use ia64
<fabbione> ia64 builds fine
<fabbione> that's ppc
<zul> heh..sucketh
<zul> fabbione: updated the external-drivers as well
<zul> with requests from bugzilla
<fabbione> zul: ok.. i did merge them this morning.. did you update more?
<zul> nope got up and went to work :)
<fabbione> yeah i always check the diff :)
<zul> i just did a merge as well
<zul> ill have to do that more frequently
<zul> but anyways back to playing with speakup tonight
<zul> and other stuff
<fabbione> you can start right away :)
<zul> i know..:)
<fabbione> i committed the amd64/ia64 unionfs fixes
<fabbione> ppc is crack
<fabbione> i have no clue what is mumbling about
<zul> i blame t-bone
<fabbione> i am off and blame T-Bone
<fabbione> cya
<zul> -mm has some more gcc4 fixes as well
<zul> c ya
<zul> me thinks im going to be slacking off tonight by playing freeciv
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> i think i fucked up the unionfs patch....
<zul> or not
<zul> how so?
<fabbione> yeah i actually did
<fabbione> forgot to add 2 objects to the Makefile
<zul> oops
<fabbione> no actually no
<fabbione> ppc didn't build them
<zul> sheesh make up your mind
<jbailey> svenl: ping?
<fabbione> zul: shut up.. i had to double check
<zul> heh
<zul> im being a pest today
<fabbione> i see...
<fabbione> jbailey: gcc-3.4 produces a similar ICE
<fabbione> so our gcc-3.4 is not fixed either
<fabbione> fs/unionfs/file.c: In function `unionfs_readdir':
<fabbione> fs/unionfs/file.c:525: error: unrecognizable insn:
<fabbione> (insn:HI 370 367 373 22 (set (mem:QI (subreg:SI (reg:DI 177) 4) [0 S1 A8] )
<fabbione>         (subreg:QI (reg:DI 177) 7)) -1 (nil)
<fabbione>     (expr_list:REG_EQUAL (const_int 0 [0x0] )
<fabbione>         (nil)))
<fabbione> fs/unionfs/file.c:525: internal compiler error: in extract_insn, at recog.c:2083
<fabbione> so i guess we need to fix gcc-3.3 :)
<fabbione> or get a few tons of fixes to build with gcc-4.0
<fabbione> in both cases i need to go for today
<fabbione> i will see you tomorrow guys
<zul> c ya
<jbailey> fabbione: Feh.  I'll see what I can find.
<fabbione> jbailey: can you please fix mkinitrd with the new ldd output?
<jbailey> fabbione: Yup.  I'll do that today.
<fabbione> we might as well get an upload before udu
<fabbione> if i feel confident enough :)
<jbailey> It's always nice to do an upload before you're totally not reachable for 24 hours. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: aahah nah.. if i will upload, it will be in a couple of days
<fabbione> anwya i am off
<jbailey> g'n Fabio
<fabbione> it's not night :)
<fabbione> i need to do stuff around the house 
<fabbione> it's 4pm here ;)
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> I'm still not used to it being light early here.
<jbailey> Usually when it's this bright out, I expect it to be dark in EUrope. =)
<zul> its suppose to get up to 23 degrees on thursday
<jbailey> In Ottawa?
<zul> yep
<jbailey> Evil
<zul> something about global warming :)
<jbailey> I wonder when our air conditioning kicks in..
<zul> i dont have any at home :(
<jbailey> I'm going to miss it when I move to Montral
<zul> yeah but you have all of those cafe's and stuff
<jbailey> That won't help me when I'm boiling and working from home.
<zul> umm...wireless...ummm...laptop ;)
<jbailey> Yeah, I guess.
<jbailey> I'm a bit spoiled by my dual head setup though.
<jbailey> I might have to do that in August, though.
<zul> :P
<zul> so are you going to OLS? :)
<jbailey> Dunno yet, I haven't asked.
<jbailey> I probably ought to do that.
<jbailey> If I had to choose, I might choose gcc summit.
<zul> i dont think ill be able to make it...lack of funds contract might not be renewed 
<jbailey> fabbione: I think it's probably worth taking a look at the code.  I'm curious if it's actually and ICE-on-valid.
* lamont-away feels like crap, decides to get more rest and try to stay healthy.  back in a while
<jbailey> lamont-away: Be well, lamont.
<fabbione> jbailey: ssh on davis:~/fabbione/linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.11.90/fs/unionfs
<fabbione> the file is file.x
<fabbione> meh
<fabbione> .c
<zul> hey T-Bone 
<T-Bone> hey zul 
<zul> what the hell is currcons in respect to tty
* T-Bone wonders whether lamont-sama is going any better
<zul> T-Bone: did you read -devel ml today? there is people asking about ia64
<T-Bone> yeah
<T-Bone> and i know who the moron is
<T-Bone> and i won't answer
<zul> hehe..
<T-Bone> for he *is* a complete moron
<zul> i take it you two go back?
<T-Bone> go back?
<zul> know each other?
<T-Bone> yeah
<T-Bone> he's a student from my school
<T-Bone> he was supposed to *work with me* back in the early days of the port
<T-Bone> yet he did *nothing*, complained it was to difficult a task, and now he's coming out of nowhere
<T-Bone> he deserves nothing but a good kick in the face
<zul> hehe
<zul> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-04-30
<jbailey> fabbione: Around?
<Mithrandir> jbailey: he tends to go to sleep fairly early, but is also around from early morning, so he should be here in five hours or so
<jbailey> He also seems to be near his terminal often when he claims to be asleep, so.. =)
<Mithrandir> heh
<zul> fabbione: when you get a chance can you checkout the xternal-drivers-scsi-megaraid_removed-dell-perc.dpatch from my arch it merges fine but it hasnt been compiled tested
<zul> night
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> jbailey ?
<dilinger> looks like he succumbed to sleep
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> no big deal
<fabbione> i think i know what he wanted :)I
<fabbione> the sparcbuildd runned out of disk space :/
<kylem> sparcsucks
<kylem> ;)
<fabbione> kylem: meh...
* fabbione switches to centralized ccache
<lamont-away> fabbione: centralized within one machine, or over gfs?
<fabbione> lamont: hey
<fabbione> over nfs
<fabbione> i don't have gfs running yet on sparc
<fabbione> it's just pure nfs
<fabbione> it seems to cache properly, you can set the parameters
<fabbione> but you cannot see the hits/missed info
<fabbione> that hounestly i can't care less
<fabbione> how do you feel btw?
<fabbione> (that is kinda more important
<fabbione> jbailey: i had to flush the ccache, sorry... but now it's much bigger and it will partially solve some of the disk space issues
<fabbione> and this is good... so a test build you do, gets cached and made available to the buildd chroot
<fabbione> r/wind goto 4
* lamont prepares to sleep
<fabbione> lamont: good night :)
<fabbione> are feeling better?
<lamont> a day's sleep helped much
<fabbione> good
<fabbione> take good care
<fabbione> and i will see you later
* lamont needs to upload postfix to debian sometime soon
<lamont> sigh
<lamont> anyway, night
<fabbione> night :)
<fabbione> zul: the idea of the patch is correct, but the patch is not enough. it will create a driver conflicts for other cards
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<fabbione> dilinger: still around?
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> don't upgrade to kenrel-package 8.131
<fabbione> it's borked
<fabbione> and won't build your kernel
<svenl> jbailey: pong ?
<svenl> jbailey: sorry, was on the plane, am in Austin, Texas now, anything in particular ? 
<jbailey> svenl: /me tries to remember...
<jbailey> Wait a sec.  You went to Texas on purpose? =)
<jbailey> fabbione: CONFIG_PCI_NAMES is just the PCI ID to name mapping, right?  We don't use the names in hotplug, but I want to make sure that's all it is. =)
<jbailey> svenl: I'm blanking on it.  It might have been about a new grub snapshot I posted over the weekend to people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/grub2. 
<fabbione> jbailey: there is more than that but it is all kernel internal iirc
<zul> hey
<jbailey> g'm Chuck
<zul> hey jeff how goes the battle?
<jbailey> Good, just catch up on some reason in prep for UDU.
<zul> cool
<zul> just got into work
<zul> fabbione: so i take that patch was kind of ok
<zul> -devel is unsually quiet
<fabbione> zul: partially ok...
<fabbione> it is not an external driver :)
<fabbione> the changelog sucked as usual :)
<zul> meh..
<fabbione> well check the new patch ;)
<zul> i did..
<fabbione> but it was partially ok
<fabbione> the removal of #define PCIDI 0x293829
<fabbione> was wrong
<fabbione> because the include is indirectly sourced
<fabbione> so basically you were losing the definitions of some IDs
<fabbione> anyway not a big deal
<zul> ah ok...well am still learning
<zul> so the mergaraid.ko becomes megaraidlegacy.ko?
<fabbione> hmm o
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> there is no need of a rename
<fabbione> is it?
<zul> ah ok..i was just wondering about this line:
<zul> -       .name           = "megaraid",
<zul> +       .name           = "megaraidlegacy",
<fabbione> obj-$(CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY)   += megaraid.o
<fabbione> obj-$(CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN)   += megaraid/
<fabbione> nah that's only an internal name
<zul> ok
<fabbione> for the kernel
<fabbione> the real driver name doesn't change
<fabbione> it would break if i did a random rename
<zul> so how is it going?
<fabbione> we only have a unionfs problem on ppc
<fabbione> it manages to kill gcc-3.*
<zul> heh
<fabbione> the rest is ok
<fabbione> we need to work on checking the new drivers (before inclusion)
<zul> t-bone hasnt looked at it yet?
<fabbione> and check all the d-i overall
<fabbione> t-bone?
<zul> i can start the new drivers
<zul> the unionfs stuff
<fabbione> i doubt tbone can fix gcc :)
<zul> but but he is a god :)
<jbailey> fabbione: Are you sure the code is valid C?
<jbailey> I didn't take a look yesterday.
<fabbione> jbailey: well i am pretty sure it is.. it compiles on 5 arches :)
<fabbione> with the same gcc version
<zul> i blame ppc
<fabbione> me too
<fabbione> + gtk
<jbailey> There's no #ifdef __arch_ppc__ frobnicate() #endif ? =)
<zul> for some of the gcc4 stuff i was looking at it baycom_epp doesnt build at all
<fabbione> jbailey: houneslty i didn't dig too much
<fabbione> jbailey: it's on davis ~fabbione/linux-source-<TAB>/fs/unionfs/file.c
<fabbione> or concordia or halley...
<jbailey> I'm tracing ldd at the moment.
<fabbione> or in baz at the above url :)
<fabbione> yeah don't worry
<jbailey> And thinking about what it will be like to meet Xu.
<fabbione> i temporary disabled unionfs on ppc
<fabbione> it's not mission critical yet
<fabbione> it's more important to get mkinitrd and kernel-package fixes in the archive
<fabbione> jbailey: i have been wondering about that too :)
<jbailey> Ah, youv'e never met him either?
<jbailey> I thought he used to work for Canonical.
<fabbione> right
<fabbione> he is a part-time contractor
<jbailey> Ah, does he still do stuff?
<svenl> jbailey: ah, well.
<fabbione> jbailey: not right now...
<svenl> jbailey: BTW, i was thinking about mkinitrd and crypted filesystems for laptop last night.
<jbailey> svenl: I'd to hear your thoughts.  I've been wondering whether it's worth trying to autodetect the encryption, which might be hard if it's an encrypted filesystem on an lvm using evms on a raid drive or something crazy.
<jbailey> svenl: I'd been thinking that perhaps it would be nice to do something like optionally have a config where for each device you could just drop a file in place that would have  the information on what to do special to find it, or something like that.
<jbailey> That way if it's a really wild config, it could always be custom.
<fabbione> i am off for a nap
<fabbione> later guys
<jbailey> good sleeps, Fabio.
<fabbione> thanks
<svenl> jbailey: ok; let's speak about it at a later time. needto go to offline work now.
<jbailey> svenl: Cool, thanks.
<svenl> jbailey: BTW, have you tried hoary on your pegasos yet ? The install stuff i mean ? 
<jbailey> svenl: Nope.  Last I heard yaboot didn't boot a CD on pegasos.
<jbailey> svenl: I'm running current breezy on it right now from upgrading, though
<zul> hmmm...invalid lvalue assignment
<jbailey> ldd /bin/ls | sed '/linux-gate/d; /=>/ {s/.*=>[[:blank:] ] *\([^[:blank:] ] *\).*/\1/}; s/[[:blank:] ] *\([^[:blank:] ] *\) (.*)/\1/'
<jbailey> There's a certain point when I wonder if it's just worth writing a 25 line C program to include in glibc to get this output a little nicer that doing this.
<zul> hehe
<jbailey> Anyone here got an amd64 handy?
<jbailey> (running breezy)
<lamont> morning
<zul> hey lamont how are you feeling?
<lamont> pretty much better..
<lamont> I should probably go grab some more sleep today though... I'm thinking long lunch
<zul> thats good
<jbailey> lamont: Hey - did you see my note the other day that I got patches from Carlos for building glibc on hppa?
<jbailey> lamont: I just need to backport them to the 2.3 branch.
<lamont> jbailey: coolenss
<lamont> eta??? :)
<jbailey> lamont: Post UDU, I'm guessing.
<lamont> jbailey: I guess we'll live
<jbailey> I have a chroot on bdale's machine, I just don't hjave time in the evenings to hack on it right now with prepping to leave in a couple days.
<lamont> right
<jbailey> ( I still have to do my damned taxes ) *g*
<lamont> ew.  weren't those like due?
<jbailey> April 30th.
<lamont> ah, plenty of time then. :-)
<jbailey> Although, since these are from 2003, sort of.
<jbailey> But they sent me a notice asking me to file them. =)
<lamont> mine were absolutely clusterful
<lamont> this year I learned a whole lot more than I ever wanted to know about accelerated depreciation.  Then again, I wish I'd bothered to actually read that 5-10 pages or so a few years ago...
<jbailey> Yeah, I'm definetly going to need a real bean counter next year.
<lamont> I had a real bean counter e-file for me.. he found me a chunk more money.
<lamont> turns out that the section 179 deduction is not limited by business profits in the case where all of your investement is at risk...
<jbailey> I was talking to one, but his office is slow in returning phone calss.
<jbailey> So before I had two weeks, and now I have 2 days.
<jbailey> So off to H&R block I go.
<lamont> ew
* lamont found a local competitor of H&R - they didn't want mine, since I had depreciation that I had calculated myself.
<lamont> that's not 100% true - H&R said they'd call me back, but hasn't yet...
* lamont does a test build of today's 2.6.12 + hppa -pa3, just to give the A500 something to do while he's hacking on bugs
<jbailey> fabbione: fixed initrd-tools just uploaded
<jbailey> fabbione: (when you wake up), can I toss #9903 to you?
<zul> jbailey: heh..gcc4
<zul> jbailey: they can do what we do right in our baz archive and force gcc-3.3 in the makefile
<jbailey> That's.. really sick.
<zul> it is
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> they can go and die.. i already answered to that on u-devel
<jbailey> Bug comment then: "Fabio utters Power Word DIE!, Roll 3d6 to determine chance of resistance?"
<zul> lol
<zul> i havent played d&d in such a long time that brings back memories
<zul> gfs pukes with gcc4 as well ;)
<jbailey> lamont: Hey, if Thibaut doesn't care about ia64 anymore, who's the official babysitter?
<fabbione> zul: yes, but not in my branch :)
<fabbione> zul: only the userland isn't fixed yet.
<zul> fabbione: wrong lvalue in dio.c in line 195 i think
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> i know
<fabbione> zul: see /msg
<fabbione> that's the fix
<fabbione> but similar changes need to be done all over
<zul> yeah i was about to fix it in my branch but nm
<fabbione> it will fail immediatly after on file.c
<fabbione> no don't spend time on it
<fabbione> i have the fixes here
<zul> i wont
<fabbione> i am also waiting for upstream to see what they will do with this big fat patch
<jbailey> Mmmmm..  big fat patches.
<lamont> jbailey: will probably wind up being me for breezy - discussions to happen at UDU
<jbailey> lamont: I can cheerfully split that with you.
<lamont> er
<lamont> damn keyboard
<lamont> we'll talk.
<jbailey> I didn't see any space in the schedule for those discussions.
<lamont> (er is we shifted right one..)
<jbailey> *lol*
<fabbione> jbailey: where did you upload the mkinitrd changes?
<fabbione> i don't see any mail on -changes
<jbailey> fabbione: I just uploaded it again, but this time as a source upload.
<jbailey> *sigh*
<jbailey> I really wish that it would take the binary upload and just strip off the bits it doesn't want and go ahead.
<jbailey> BAh sed s/hoary/breezy/ time.
<jbailey> Let's see if third time lucky. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: ehehe
<jbailey> Objet: 	initrd-tools_0.1.78ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED
<jbailey> woohoo!
<fabbione> next is to wait elmo to sync kernel-package from sid
<fabbione> and we can start considering to upload :)
<fabbione> given how much work there is still to do
<fabbione> lamont: after you finish to build pa3, can you please upload the config updates and send me a build log?
<fabbione> i need to check what is in the udebs and if kernel-wedge did warning about changes
<zul> ill start with some of the external drivers tonight
<zul> but now is time for lunch
<lamont> fabbione: will do
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> ahh
<fabbione> chocolate biscuits :)
<fabbione> good.. vblade and aoetools uploaded
<fabbione> time to finish the GFS suite...
<fabbione> "white smoke from the vatican"
<fabbione> they have elected the pope it seems...
<jbailey> Cool.
<jbailey> I wonder what they burn for the various colours of smoke.
<fabbione> for the white is marijuana.. for the black is ashish
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> So the longer it takes to do the election, the longer it will likely take, I guess.
<fabbione> ehhehe
<fabbione> the bell is ringing
<lamont> fabbione: black smoke means that the structure is burning... :-)
<fabbione> lamont: hehehhe not at the vatican.. things work differently there ;)
<lamont> well, it is rather difficult to burn rock, I guess...
<fabbione> and gold...
<fabbione> vatican is a rich "to death" country
<lamont> nah -  gold will burn - you just have to really heat it up first... rock is a bit harder.. :-)
<fabbione> all italian TV's are pointed to vatican
<fabbione> no name yet
<lamont> fabbione: that's been done.
<lamont> (nny that is...)
<fabbione> not to the public
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> ehehe
<jbailey> *lol*
<T-Bone> oy
<lamont> veh
<T-Bone> hey lamont!
<T-Bone> lamont: did you see my mail from yesterday? :)
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> just glanced at it though - was sick
<T-Bone> ow :-/
<T-Bone> feeling better i hope?
<lamont> pretty much
<T-Bone> cool!
<lamont> wrt hppa/breezy: I'm keeping the kernel current, and we're waiting for glibc and gcc-4.0 fixes.  Then we can do something there
<fabbione> baz commit -s'initrd-tools of death'
<lamont> meanwhile, I need to make time to create the more complete archive in ~lamont/ubuntu-hppa
* lamont back in a few
<T-Bone> that'd be cool
<T-Bone> i'm waiting for that to advertise for the port... ;] 
<fabbione> see.. they elected the pope and T-Bone is back....
* fabbione suspects there is a connection
<T-Bone> oh they did?
<fabbione> yes
<T-Bone> hmm
<T-Bone> news.google.com seems unaware of that :P
* T-Bone goes to afp.fr
<fabbione> turn on your tv
<T-Bone> yeah, good idea
<fabbione> jbailey: do you have any ETA to complete the Debian/ubuntu merge for cdbs?
<fabbione> jbailey: some packages build-dep on them
<fabbione> on it even
<fabbione> ratzinger
<fabbione> german
<fabbione> benedicti XVI
<zul> hmmm...new pope?
<fabbione> yes
<zul> cool..i hope it isnt that german guy
<fabbione> he is
<zul> dang
<fabbione> <fabbione> ratzinger
<fabbione> <fabbione> german
<zul> bleah
<fabbione> ahha
<fabbione> he was born in 1927!
<fabbione> did they plan to change the pope again in 2 years?
<lamont> T-Bone: afp? america's funniest pope? 
<fabbione> LOL @ the public...
<fabbione> they went all silent after they said the name of the new pope
<zul> heh he suppose to be more conservative then john paul
<fabbione> he is
<zul> heh...you know what would shut up all of these 2.6.11 bugs in bugzilla...inotify 0.22
<fabbione> zul: right.. i forgot to parte bugzilla for inotify updates
<fabbione> oh actually..
<fabbione> lamont: do we need to force gcc-3.3 build-dep for the kernel?=
<fabbione> ok that we already use it.. but is it going to survive in breezy chroots?
<T-Bone> feeh. Yet another old geezer. And an Inquisitor, even
<T-Bone> lamont: Agence France Presse. Check www.afp.fr (it's in English for you)
<zul> www.canoe.ca
<lamont> gcc-3.3 will not be in good virgin breezy chroots
<lamont> fabbione: ^^
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> so i guess we need to build-dep on it
<lamont> yes
<fabbione> gcc-3.3-hppa64 [hppa] , binutils-hppa64 [hppa] , gcc-3.3
<fabbione> this should be enough....
<lamont> I think so
<fabbione> and i guess breezy is not bootstrappable either to check
* lamont lunches
<lamont> it is.
<fabbione> oh nice
<lamont> but you have to fix breezy.buildd
<zul> hehe...pope benedict makes baby jesus cry
<fabbione> zul: told you
<zul> i know i know
<lamont> fabbione: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/breezy.buildd
* lamont lunches for real.  back later
<zul> damn it...i love power outages
<fabbione> lamont: ok
<fabbione> http://chowned.org/Who_will_replace_the_Pope.jpg
<fabbione> ahahha
<zul> heha
* T-Bone tries to figure out how to get popcon ubuntu to work through an http proxy
* T-Bone grumbles, cvs2svn doesn't build on Warty :P
<zul> you arent having a good day are you
<T-Bone> nothing worse than usual I guess
<fabbione> i am almost considering to use CDBS to package the rh cluster suite....
<zul> userland?
<fabbione> yes
<zul> cool
<fabbione> but their cvs has problems
<fabbione> when they add dirs to cvs, they don't show up with a cvs up
<fabbione> so you need a new checkout
<fabbione> that is fairly annoying
* fabbione watches sparc riding the wave of breezy universe
<fabbione> i am not sure i want to make one single big fat source and build all from it
<fabbione> or make 2726372 mini debs
<fabbione> mini sources
* fabbione is too used to have huge source packages
<dilinger> fabbione: thanks, i'll keep away from new kernel-packages
<fabbione> dilinger: it is already fixed in 8.132, but i still need to test it
<fabbione> dilinger: instead you might want to grab the drivers-scsi-megaraid_splitup.dpatch
<fabbione> ah crap.. elmo fixed the bug in katie to override NEW
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:fabbione] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ stable: kernel-debian--pre35--2.6.10 playground: kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.90 | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://pbx.mine.nu/artwork/036-lolwhat-linux-sarojin.gif
<zul> fabbione: you know good think i have an office..
<T-Bone> ewww
<T-Bone> Holy Lord, Gentle Genius of the TV Set and Saint Video Tape, forgive me for what I've done, for I knew not what I was doing ;P
<T-Bone> I've been watching the Jerry Springer Show
<T-Bone> I suspect this liable for capital punishment or something equivalent :P
<T-Bone> +is
<kylem> T-Bone, putting yourself through that is punishment enough.
<T-Bone> lol
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-05-01
<zul> hey
<zdsl> hello
<fabbione> morning
<jbailey> Heya Fabio!
<jbailey> P'haps you can offer some advice. =)
<jbailey> Given that Elmo's away, do you think it's acceptiable to merge the Ubuntu changes into Debian's cdbs, and then just upload it to both Hoary and Sid?
<jbailey> err.
<jbailey> Breezy
<dilinger> while the cat's away.. ?
<fabbione> jbailey: he is not away
<fabbione> hey dilinger 
<dilinger> good morning
<fabbione> jbailey: what is the situation exactly?
<fabbione> cdbs in debian needs to be imported AS-IS in ubuntu?
<fabbione> or there are still some differences?
<jbailey> There's only one difference in Ubuntu and it's suitable for Debian.
<fabbione> if the first case ask elmo (that is still online) to do a pure sync and to override the ubuntu changes
<jbailey> Since it's build infrastructure, I'd really prefer to have the two perfectly in sync.
<fabbione> jbailey: than the correct sequence is to upload to Debian, and ask elmo for a sync
<fabbione> sync with override
<fabbione> so that the 2 packages will be exactly the same
<fabbione> and with no version difference, they will be automatically synced each time you upload to debian
<jbailey> Ah, okay.
<jbailey> I'll do that then.
<fabbione> good boy :)
* jbailey barks like a dog.
<fabbione> jbailey: sit!
<fabbione> jbailey: fix!
<fabbione> jbailey: faster!
<kylem> shit on the floor.
<fabbione> :P
<jbailey> This is getting into fetishes that I don't share...
<dilinger> sharing is caring.  why keep those fetishes all to yourself?
<jbailey> Sharing is caring?
<jbailey> Sounds like something from brave new world. =)
<dilinger> random things get stuck in my head
<dilinger> i have no idea where that came from
<jbailey> Google reports 44,600 hits for "Sharing is caring"
* dilinger chuckles
<dilinger> http://curl.haxx.se/mail/lib-2002-01/0107.html
<kylem> heh
<fabbione> never seen such a retarded Make system as in RH cluster
<fabbione> jeeeeeeee
<fabbione> it's so frigging borked
<lamont> fabbione: so, is the logfile from a successful kernel build sufficient, or do you need files from the (purged on success) build tree?
<lamont> for hppa, that is
<fabbione> lamont: the log file is perfect
<fabbione> i don't need more
<lamont> ok..  will put it somewhere you can get it momentarily
<lamont> grumble... 3 more kernel-team@ patches. (74-76) to merge
<fabbione> lamont: they are cosmetic the last ones
<lamont> gcc-3.3, initrd-tools-of-death
<fabbione> iirc it's the gcc-3.3 stuff and ppc no unionfs
* lamont merges in -pa3 from hppa
<lamont> fabbione: people.u.c/~lamont/hppa/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.11.90-1_20050419-0902
<lamont> well, in anout 10 seconds
<fabbione> lamont: thanks
<lamont> copy done
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> no rush
<fabbione> applying patch arch-hppa_pa1 to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> applying patch arch-hppa_pa2 to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> applying patch arch-hppa_pa3 to ./ ... ok.
<fabbione> did you split the patch in pieces?
* dilinger smirks
<dilinger> initrd-tools-of-death has a nice ring to it
<fabbione> dilinger: ah thanks for remind me :)
<fabbione> lamont: that was the 3rd commit to Depends on a vesioned initrd tools
<lamont> fabbione: well, actually...
<lamont> the patch arrived in pieces, and I figured I'd let it grow for a bit..
<lamont> that is, I've been pulling the delta patches (vs previous -pa build), instead of the full patch
<fabbione> lamont: make sense :)
<fabbione> WARNING: /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.11.90/debian/build/install-hppa64-smp/debian/tmp-image/lib/modules/2.6.12-1-hppa64-smp/kernel/cluster/cm
<fabbione> an/cman.ko needs unknown symbol cnxman_ioctl32_init
<fabbione> WARNING: /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.11.90/debian/build/install-hppa64-smp/debian/tmp-image/lib/modules/2.6.12-1-hppa64-smp/kernel/cluster/cm
<fabbione> an/cman.ko needs unknown symbol cnxman_ioctl32_exit
<fabbione> this is no good
<lamont> at some point, it'll probably make sense to delete pa 1-N, and just have N+1
<fabbione> yeah
<lamont> fabbione: I'll agree that's no good...
<fabbione> there is so much to clean up around :/
* lamont determines that his ability to think is fatigue-impaired, calls it a night.
<fabbione> lamont: good night :)
* T-None hopes lamont will answer his mail sometimes, heads to work, bye
<fabbione> http://www.francesco.biz/papa.jpg
<fabbione> LOL
<fabbione> (work safe)
<fabbione> file libgulm.a 
<fabbione> libgulm.a: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<fabbione> BAH
<fabbione> isn't that supposed to be an ar archive+
<fabbione> ?
<svenl> can someone remember me how we can put to suspend-to-disk a ubuntu install ? I don't remember the magic call to it.
<mjg59> Call /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<mjg59> Or choose it from the Gnome logout menu
<jbailey> fabbione: For a sync from Debian, do I have to wait for it to actually be in the archive (post-pulse), or is it fine at any point after ACCEPT?
<fabbione> jbailey: afaik it needs to be in the archive
<fabbione> but that's elmo's business :)
<jbailey> Right, but I don't want to ask him too soon. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: just write it on irc. he reads backlog
<fabbione> and he is asleep.. by the time he will read, the package will be in the archive
<jbailey> That works.
<jbailey> (Asleep?  It's only 8pm in .au)
<fabbione> well.. around.. whatever :)
<zul> hey
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> they didn't let me sleep today
<zul> who didnt? garden gnomes?
<fabbione> people that come aorund knocking on the doors to talk about the Church or deliver shoes or wtf...
<zul> hehe
<zul> you know you dont have to answer the door
<fabbione> that would be easy if i didn't wake up by the noise
<fabbione> jbailey: i updated the sparcbuildd inbox
<zul> are you in an apartment or something?
<fabbione> you might notice 2 new folders
<fabbione> needsreallove and builddep
<fabbione> the former has the logs of packages that FTBFS for "strange" reasons
<fabbione> that could be gcc-4 or crappy code
<fabbione> the latter is wel... you can guess it
<fabbione> zul: no i live in a small villa
<zul> ah
<fabbione> but the problem is that they still make too much noise
<lamont> fabbione: the problem is that you're a light sleeper. :-)
* lamont goes on a bug-filing rampage through main
<lamont> fabbione: unless you beat me to it?
<fabbione> lamont: for tjhe FTBFS?
<lamont> yeah
* lamont curses bugzilla and firefox
<fabbione> lamont: i have more FTBFS than you do on sparc
<fabbione> jbailey: gcc-4 ICE!
<fabbione> jbailey: gnustep-base in needsreallove/
<fabbione> lamont: like util-linux and others.. they simply don't build on sparc
<lamont> ah, I see.
<fabbione> it seems like gcc-4 for sparc is more aggressive than on other arches
<lamont> fabbione: and yet more buildable than for hppa. :-(
<fabbione> lamont: you still have access to the sparcbuildd inbox, don't you?
<fabbione>  umount.c:43: error: static declaration of 'umount2' follows non-static declaration
<fabbione> i get quite a lot of these errors
<fabbione> but apparently i386 & Co. don't catch
<fabbione> inetd.c:705: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
<lamont> the baz ftbfs - did you fix that, or what? (remember seeing some discussion, but don't see a new source package...)
<fabbione> these ones are a royal pain to fix.. it's easy but borig to death
<fabbione> lamont: no.. i pushed the problem to both bob2 and lifeless
<fabbione> maintainer and upstream..
<fabbione> they have to figure it
<fabbione> still simple.. it's a missing cast in one function :)
<lamont> right... I'll file the bug then.
<fabbione> but i am not dealing to NMU 1/2 of breezy
<fabbione> it's just insane
<jbailey> fabbione: gcc-4 ice on sparc?
<fabbione> Please submit a full bug report,
<fabbione> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<fabbione> See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
<fabbione> For Debian GNU/Linux specific bug reporting instructions,
<fabbione> see <URL:file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.0/README.Bugs>
<fabbione> it's not nice to get stuff like that :)
<fabbione> jbailey: just check the logfile i pointed to you
<fabbione> mframe.m:1711: internal compiler error: in assign_stack_temp_for_type, at function.c:605
<jbailey> fabbione: Gimme a sec, brain is on doing merging.
<fabbione> jbailey: take your time
<jbailey> (and by a sec, I mean an hour or so)
<fabbione> you know where the stuff is :)
<fabbione> it's like: it's there.. look at it when and if you want :)
<fabbione> + you don't need me alive to access the sparc
<zul> fabbione: i started on the external drivers last night i dont have anything for you though
<fabbione> Failed to connect to archive zulcss@gmail.com--2005/kernel-debian--pre1--2.6.11.90
<fabbione> zul: i noticed you put one in PENDINGUPLOAD
<zul> yeah my internet access is down atm
<fabbione> before doing external drivers import, we should at least check if we can redistribute them
<zul> i think i was too eager
<fabbione> and if upstream is alive
<zul> fabbione: i already checked the spca5xx its gpl and its alive
<fabbione> ok
<zul> actually they updated their drivers between the time i first started the list and now
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i think i am done for today
<fabbione> too tired to keep going
<fabbione> but i have almost done with the RH cluster suite
<zul> heh...damn people at the door
<fabbione> nah i have been working too many hours in the last days
<fabbione> i need to take it easy for the next 2/3 days before UDU burn out
<zul> 2.6.12 should be named after porn stars
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> people will complain
<fabbione> and it's not very ethic :)
<zul> but it would be soo cool
<fabbione> yeah i agree
<fabbione> but i forsee too many problems with that
<zul> oh i know
<fabbione> so better we find something funny but less sex-explicit
<fabbione> we could use dildo's nick name
<fabbione> :)
<zul> isnt that more sex-explicit?
<fabbione> of course :)
<fabbione> i have no idea really
<zul> brands of condoms ;)
<fabbione> i think we should define 2 set of names
<fabbione> for "yeah install and crack my system" releases
<fabbione> and "suppose to be stable"
<fabbione> so people can determine themself if they want to upgrade
<zul> yeah but they are going to upgrade anyways without reading the changelogs ;)
<fabbione> zul: nope.. we are going to accounce the names to -devel and -user :)
<zul> thats new :)
<fabbione> no.. just that we will use 2 set of names
<fabbione> they will still have to decode them .)
<fabbione> echo "The Seek & Destroy release" | md5sum >> changelog
<fabbione> now decode that!
<zul> lol
<zul> evil
<fabbione> actually
<fabbione> we could use whatever we want
<fabbione> and encode it with md5sum
<zul> put the changelog in latin
<fabbione> zul: havemus fumat marujana
<zul> see...i have no idea what you said
<fabbione> we smoked crack
<zul> ah..
* fabbione just received a medal from the airforce for yugoslavia operations between 1997 and 200
<fabbione> 2000 even
<zul> i got a medal last week as well...for being on a winning team in a playoff
<fabbione> we need to allign the toolchain
<fabbione> zul: ehehe
<fabbione> i need some sugar.. brb
<fabbione> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<fabbione> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<fabbione> YAY
<jbailey> What type of sanity check does it do?
<lamont> jbailey: runs it with obsolete args, I'd wager... :-)
<fabbione> jbailey: dunno :)
<fabbione> JEE
<fabbione> i need to rewrite the Makefiles for the RH
<fabbione> it's more pain to deal with them than to rewrite them clean
<fabbione> dpkg-deb: building package `rhcluster' in `../rhcluster_0.20050419-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<fabbione> dpkg-deb: building package `rhcluster-dev' in `../rhcluster-dev_0.20050419-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<fabbione> now it starts to look more interesting :)
<lamont> jbailey: glibc build chunking along on ia64
<lamont> of course, with a 90-120 minute build time.,...
* lamont needs to go run many errands, back online later
<jbailey> lamont-away: Is your ia64 UP or SMP?
<lamont-away> jbailey: data center machines are lowest-price-point (UP), I personally have at least one SMP box
<fabbione> jbailey: they are all SMP afaik
<kylem> fabbione, no...
<fabbione> lamont-away: uh? really? you mean the porting box is better than the buildds?
<fabbione> kylem: i was talking about the ia64 at the datacenter :)
<lamont-away> build boxen for ia64 report one processor in an SMP kernel
<kylem> fabbione, ah.
<fabbione> lamont-away: ah.. how so?
<fabbione> well you will tell me later :)
<lamont-away> likewise, I have an SMP i2000 (itanium 1), and a uniprocessor Mckinley (zx2000?)
<fabbione> kylem: i am still rediffing the ia64 patches for UP/SMP
<fabbione> brb
<lamont-away> fabbione: at least so it appears to this reporter.  anyway, back in several hours.  SMS'able, etc, etc.
<zul> oi...brain hurts
<zul> so many cd's to buy next month
<zul> new nine inch nails new system of a down...time for lunc
<zul> lunch even
<jbailey> fabbione: Will you take 9940?  apparently version.h is in linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686
<fabbione> hold on
<fabbione> #define UTS_RELEASE "2.6.10-5-686"
<fabbione> #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 132618
<fabbione> #define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))
<fabbione> INVALID!
<fabbione> wtf is he talking about...
<fabbione> if vmware doesn't know about UTS_RELEASE ENOTOURPROBLEM
<jbailey> fabbione: Lovely.  Since ther'es no linux-headers package I'm likely to get these again.  I'll know how to tell them to stuf fit now ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-24
<crimsun> egads, how many ieee80211 trees are in the kernel?
<jmg> BenC: ping
<jmg> BenC: im going to try and merge manoj's xen changes into kernel-package
<jmg> BenC: just out of curiosity, why dont the arch tags in rules get updated?
<jmg> (the banner at the top)
<jmg> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/40088
<jmg> *wink* *nudge*
<jmg> ubuntu xen 3.0.2 packages -> deb http://debian.thoughtcrime.co.nz/ubuntu/ dapper main xen
<jmg> neuralis: vote for me: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/40088
<zul> heylo
<chrish01> i noticed iscsi drivers in dapper kernel ... anyone know if the userspace utils will get included?
<BenC> there's not really any iscsi stuff in the kernel
<chrish01> well, iscsi_trgt is there
<chrish01> which i got working and everything ... just required me to build the userspace daemon
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-25
<TheMuso> c
<IceTox> brb.. reboot of network...
<zul> heylo
<zul> BenC: i remember seeing a patch on lkml which tells users what to do if they get an oops or something maybe we should grab it or something
<zul> for example if there is an oops we can tell them to submit a bug report and go to the wiki for hardware debug..
<cjb> How many lines of the tty do the instructions take up?  :)
<BenC> Good idea...if it's not invasive, we can include it
<zul> i just hvae to find it again
<zul> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=113890842725548&w=2 is an example
<infinity> BenC: So, are we trying for ipw3945 in this next kernel/lrm batch, or will that be the one after?
<mjg59> It's in git now
<BenC> yeah, the kernel is ready
<zul> BenC: was it a bitch?
<BenC> nah, it was easy once I munged ieee80211
<BenC> hmm...this would be a lot easier if we could get some modprobe.conf entries
<BenC> that would start the ipw3945d process automatically when ipw3945 is loaded
<BenC> ah, easy enough, we just add a /etc/modprobe.d/ipw3945 file in lrm
<BenC> sweet, this will be cake
<infinity> Yeah, "install" entries in modprobe.d are very flexible that way.
<infinity> The killer is that we also need to drop the daemon when the module is unloaded.
<infinity> (And it needs to be unloaded on sleep, according to anecdotal evidence)
<BenC> supposedly the modprobe rules will do that
<BenC> atleast according to their INSTALL
<BenC> oh, you mean like hibernate/sleep it needs to unload
<infinity> Yeah.
<BenC> hmm, is there a .d file we can for that?
<infinity> No, but that's easy to add to the list of stuff that needs to unload.
<infinity> I didn't realise a modprobe rule could operate on remove as well.
<infinity> If so, this is cake.
<mjg59> infinity: There's a remove option for modprobe
<infinity> mjg59: Sweet.
<infinity> It's all lovely and simple then.
<mjg59> I had a bug that acpi-support was using rmmod rather than modprobe -r
<infinity> You've fixed it, I hope?
<mjg59> Yeah
<BenC> yeah, the modprobe will handle it, just that we need to tell the acpi scripts to remove it un sleep
<infinity> And you'll add ipw3945 to the list of stuff to remove on sleep? :)
<infinity> BenC: Well, since this mangling required another orig.tar.gz bump, and so does the new fglrx I want to get in, do you want to do your mangling, then hand it off to me for further breakage?
<infinity> BenC: Or you could just leave the whole mess to me tomorrow.  I'm not picky.
<BenC> I can just send you the tarball and the modprobe.d file
<BenC> it's fairly simple, just copy x86/ipw3945d or x86_64/ipw3945d to /sbin, and place the modprobe.d file
<infinity> Right, that's more or less what I was going to do, but with a twist.
<infinity> (I need to make the daemon versioned, to allow different versions of the daemon to be installed with different kernels, since there's evidence that the daemon is tightly tied to the kernel driver version)
<infinity> But that's simple enough, since lrm/debian/* is teeming with substvars for that sort of thing already.
<BenC> nice
<infinity> So, yeah, just leave it to me and I'll make it happen.
<BenC> ok, I'll get that email out in about 10 minutes
<infinity> I assume the driver doesn't actually care what the process name is?  It's just looking for a socket to talk to or something?>
* infinity really wishes he had this hardware to test with.
<infinity> Oh well.
<infinity> Doing drivers blind is FUN.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'm off to the sweet caress of my pillow.  New LRM tomorrow.  Yay.
<kimo> Hi, I noticed a bug 'kernel does NOT poweroff my laptop' and I reported it. Unfortunately dapper beta is out & it's not yet fixed! Suse10 powers off correctly ... Any help?
<zul> kimo: open a bug and attach output of dmidecode, dmesg, and lspci
<zul> and try adding reboot=h to your boot parameters
<kimo> zul: thnx for that ..
<kimo> is there any command I do do to force a 'poweroff' (to at least see error message ?)
<zul> try reboot=h on the grub boot parameters
<mjg59> kimo: What hardware?
<kimo> ok
<kimo> mjg59: Toshiba A105 Satellite laptop
<mjg59> kimo: Yeah, it's Toshiba specific. I'm looking into it.
<kimo> mjg59: do u mean u re looking into it right now ? (sorry not native)
<mjg59> Not this very second, but probably this week
<kimo> please let me know if I can help in anyway.....
<kimo> I can test patches & such
<kimo> or if u update dapper pkgs, I usually dist-upgrade daily
<kimo> thnx a lot ... for all the effort ... ciao :)
<jkakar> Hello
<jkakar> Is BSD process accounting turned on by default in dapper kernels?
<jkakar> I'm interested in capture information abuot process creation and termination... my search has so far ended at BSD process accounting being the simplest (and least invasive) way of accomplish this goal.
<crimsun> /boot/config-2.6.15-20-686:33:CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y
<crimsun> /boot/config-2.6.15-20-686:34:CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y
<jkakar> crimsun: Thanks!  I didn't know the config-* files were there. :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-26
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-21.31 uploaded (Hello ipw3945) | Daily Diet of Destruction: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/
<zul> heylo
<johnm> Hi guys
<johnm> BenC: do you publish your ubuntu git repo somewhere by chance?
<zul> http://kernel.org/git
<fabbione> johnm: only on kenrel.org
<zul> hi fabbione
<fabbione> hey zul
<johnm> that'll work for me, thanks
<BenC> bah, stupid docbook failure caused i386 to fail to build
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-21.32 uploaded (Hello ipw3945, Goodbye build failure) | Daily Diet of Destruction: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-21.32 uploaded (Hello ipw3945, Goodbye build failure)
<infinity> BenC: Hah, I was *just* about to bug you about the build failure, too.
* infinity waits for the sources to hit soyuz and build.
<BenC> maybe I should be doing a full build on my i386 box to catch this sort of thing
<BenC> first time it's happened though, so probably not worth the effort
<infinity> Probably. :)
<infinity> You know how much I love people using my buildds as testing infrastructure. :P
<BenC> hehe
<infinity> BenC: Do we know that putting shell expansion like $(uname -r) in modprobe.d files actually works?
<infinity> BenC: Or is that completely untested? :)
<BenC> No, I tested it
<infinity> Spiffy.
<BenC> Put "test install echo $(uname -r)" in a modprobe.d file
<BenC> and do "sudo modprobe test"
<BenC> it should echo it
<infinity> Oh, and for the record, not sure what your comment was all about, but modprobe.d filenames don't have to relate to the module name in any way.
<infinity> (Usually, they follow the package name, though in this case I agree that it makes sense to use the module name anyway)
<BenC> yeah yeah
<BenC> I meant to say that the module name in the file cannot be duplicated in other files without bad effects :)
<infinity> Ahh, yeah, I ran into that.
<infinity> I can't recall if it picks the last or the first, or does all of them or what, but I remember testing this when I used an 'install' hack for the nvidia kernel modules.
<Keybuk> I tend to use package name, or blacklist-$class
<Keybuk> infinity: first, iirc
<infinity> Well, packagename is a bit awkward in this case, because it's lrm-common, which could grow more of these files.
<infinity> And blacklist-foo is clearly wrong, since it's not a blacklist. :)
<Keybuk> what's going in it?
<infinity> install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ipw3945 ; sleep 0.5 ; \
<infinity>         /sbin/ipw3945d-$(uname -r) --quiet
<infinity> remove  ipw3945 /sbin/ipw3945d-$(uname -r) --kill ; \
<infinity>         /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove ipw3945
<Keybuk> uhhh
<infinity> Was just going to name it "ipw3945", which seems sane. :)
<Keybuk> why not do that as a udev rule instead/
<Keybuk> slightly more elegant
<infinity> Does udev trigger on removal of the module?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> SUBSYSTEM=="module", ACTION=="remove"
<infinity> Then give me the udev rules to replace the above, and I'll do that.
<infinity> I don't much care, I (and apparently BenC also) just happen to know how to do it this way.
<Keybuk> SUBSYSTEM=="module", NAME=="ipw3945", ACTION=="add", RUN+="sh -c '/sbin/ipw3945-$(uname -r) --quiet'"
<Keybuk> SUBSYSTEM=="module", NAME=="ipw3945", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="sh -c '/sbin/ipw3945-$(uname -r) --kill'"
<infinity> I fail to see how that's much more elegant than doing it from modprobe, mind you.
<infinity> It also adds a hard dependency on udev, which isn't necessarily true otherwise.
<Keybuk> I tend to cry at install/remove rules :)
<Keybuk> udev rule is triggered by insmod/rmmod too
<infinity> But requires udev.
<Keybuk> yes, there is that
<infinity> So, in one case, we have modprobe-specific, in the other case, udev-specific.
<infinity> Note that the kernel image depends on modprobe, but doesn't depend on udev.
<Keybuk> we don't start any daemons from modprobe rules at the moment
<infinity> No time like the present to start. :)
<infinity> This is a somewhat special daemon.  We don't start any other "module helpers" at all, from udev or modprobe.
<BenC> Keybuk: does the udev rule trigger when someone does "modprobe -r ipw3945"?
<BenC> because that's what we need
<Keybuk> BenC: yes, it triggers because the kernel's module handler is sysfs-ified
<BenC> so it will call the udev rule before it actuallt removes the module?
<BenC> because the module cannot be removed until the daemon is killed
<Keybuk> "while it's removing" is probably the best description
<Keybuk> I don't know exactly where
<BenC> then it wont work, because "while it is removing" can't happen with the ref-count > 0
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> then do it your way
<BenC> it's not my way, it's the "Intel Way" :)
<infinity> It's a stopgap anyway, until someone reverse engineers the daemon and shoves the code in the driver. :)
* infinity coughs.
<infinity> BenC: What are you doing this weekend? :)
<Keybuk> why's it a userspace daemon and not a kernel thread, anyway?
<BenC> Keybuk: because it is binary only
<infinity> To avoid license issues.
<BenC> regulatory restrictions
<BenC> yeah, keeps the driver "free"
<Keybuk> heh, someone can soon port that into the kernel
<Keybuk> infinity: you'll have to do it; BenC's a USian
<BenC> they probably will, but then Intel will still not be held liable :)
<infinity> Yeah, Intel just wants to be able to waive liabilty.  So they release the binary daemon, let some other hacker reverse engineer it, everyone wins.
<BenC> and then we can control tx power, and other neat stuff on the chipset
<infinity> A double-edged sword that one.
<infinity> Let the user control Tx power, and three days later, half of them complain that they blew up their transmitters.
<BenC> I'd worry about tx power bumps, but where I live, I'm not likely to interfere with too many others
<infinity> (You have no idea how many people I've seem blow up their wlan cards and APs with firmware hacks..)
<BenC> doubtful the hillbillies have any serious 80211 networks around
<infinity> If I bump the Tx on my AP, the thing starts overheating in a matter of minutes.
<BenC> I have my linksys AP's bumped in power so I can reach the barn
<infinity> I can't seem to much improve things in my house anyway.  The place is a faraday cage.
<infinity> Plaster on wire mesh in the walls, it looks like.  Can't get reliable transmission between the living room and my bedroom with any two 802.11b/g devices I've tried.
* infinity shrugs.
<infinity> A repeater in the hallway would fix it, I guess, but it just doesn't seem worth the effort.
<BenC> hehe
<BenC> I had a repeater for awhile, in the well house, didn't really help much
<BenC> your house was definitely not designed by a geek
<infinity> Well, a repeater in the hall would allow me to bounce a line-of-sight triangle around the two offending walls between here and the bed.
<infinity> But I think I'd rather just move to something that was built in the last century.  (In the last decade would be smashing, too)
<BenC> infinity: 21.32 built successfully
<infinity> BenC: I've been watching. :)
<infinity> LRM is on its way up already.
<BenC> ok, I'll do linux-meta in a few hours
<infinity> Well, the orig is on its way to chinstrap, the diff and dsc are getting some final love from me.
<BenC> does lrm create any udeb's?
<infinity> Yup.
<BenC> anyway to get the ipw3945 daemon in the installer?
<infinity> nic-restricted-modules and nic-restricted-firmware.
<BenC> if so, I'll add it to the nic-udeb
<infinity> And I already put the ipw3945d stuff in the nic-r-m udeb.
<infinity> Way ahead of you. :)
<BenC> sweet, I'll get the driver done too, thanks!
<infinity> BenC: May as well pop out a 21.33 with that change ASAP, the buildds can take it. :)
<infinity> And it'd be nice to see this in the next d-i build, so the next daily CDs are something we can point people at to test if it works.
* infinity uploads LRM and heads off to bed...
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-27
<davyd> I'm seeing a crash in the nvidia driver on -20-amd64-generic
<davyd> is that worth filing?
<infinity> If it comes with some interesting debugging info, it might be worth filing, but it's probably more useful filing it with nvidia than us.
<infinity> Since we can't actually fix the nvidia driver in any way.
<davyd> yeah, that's why I asked
<davyd> I've got the backtrace that went to dmesg
<davyd> I suspect it was introducted with the latest nvidia driver
<davyd> http://oracle.bridgewayconsulting.com.au/~davyd/misc/nvidia-crash-2.6.15-20-amd64-generic.txt
<infinity> yeah, a bug report to nvidia would probably be more helpful there.
<infinity> They have engineers that hang out on the nvnews.net forums and take bug reports and release patches, etc.
<infinity> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-28
<jguenth> Is the Ubuntu-kernel used by Dapper somehow patched?
<jguenth> I want to compile 2.6.17 from kernel.org and wonder if there will be any problems?
<infinity> It's patched a fair bit, yes.  There's also no guarantee that newer kernels will work with udev and other fun tools.
<infinity> And the 2.6.17rc series bumped the WEXT version, so some wireless tools will refuse to work with it.
<jguenth> and can I get the ubuntu-patched versions of newer kernels from somewhere?
<jguenth> I only found 2.6.15 in the repositories.
<mjg59> No
<jguenth> k
<jguenth> ok
<mjg59> Sorry about that
<mjg59> Why do you need 2.6.17?
<jguenth> There should be a working native linux-driver for my wlan card (dell truemobile 1300 / bcm43xx) in it.
<jguenth> But it works with ndiswrapper now also.
<mjg59> It's in our kernel
<jguenth> and I had a problem inserting the i8k module with my Dell M60.
<jguenth> But that is fine now (used force=1 with modprobe).
<mjg59> I'm amazed if i8k works at all on newer hardware
<jguenth> yes it is working now like a charme.
<jguenth> can witch my fans on and of with i8kmon now again.
<jguenth> and have working suspend to ram and suspend to disk out of the box is really impressive.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-29
<kimo> Hi, I reported my toshiba laptop was not turning off in dapper, someone suggested reboot=h, I am here to report that YES this solves the problem ... bye
<zul> heylo
<zul> gah...i hate it when users complain that the bug is not fixed in the most recent kernel...read the damn changelog
<bluefoxicy> hey guys, question, has anyone taken note of the new stuff in DRM in 2.6.16?  The 2.6.15 kernel in Dapper as of 1 month ago still crashed due to bugs in the via DRM code if using the X driver "via"
<bluefoxicy> I'm about to try building a 2.6.16 kernel and test the via driver against that in current Ubuntu (AMD64 K8) kernel to see if it appears stable
<crimsun> is it backportable to our current source?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I am not sure, I have doubts though.  I glanced through the 2.6.16 patch from 2.6.15, there's a large amount of extra code in DRM, some in the drm_dma and drm_mm code, so I'm guessing DRM got a slight rework?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  backporting it would be nice though
<mjg59> bluefoxicy: How can you tell it's a DRM bug?
<mjg59> Can we have a bug number?
<bluefoxicy> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29586
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  my biggest hint was the system hard-hanging after several complaints (Oopses) from the kernel if I use Driver "via" in Xorg.conf, which goes away if I use Driver "vesa"
<mjg59> bluefoxicy: That's still quite possibly an issue on the X side
<bluefoxicy> average uptime is an hour with the via driver, days or weeks with vesa; and the oopses come up in the via code
<mjg59> (well, the mesa side)
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  X should be able to trash kernel space?
<mjg59> bluefoxicy: Not really, and it does indicate that there's some issue with the drm code. But that's not necssarily what's causing the hangs
<mjg59> "via driver is shit" certainly wouldn't be news
<bluefoxicy> Feb 23 07:52:06 localhost kernel: [33790.181303]  <1>Unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000005fdc288 RIP:
<bluefoxicy> Feb 23 07:52:06 localhost kernel: [33790.187430]  <ffffffff88440e6a>{:via:via_mmFreeMem+10}
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  *shrug*  I dunno then.
<bluefoxicy> I always assumed trashing the kernel's memory space would need to happen in the kernel.
<mjg59> The kernel's memory space is not necessarily trashed
<mjg59> It may just be trusting user input (stupid, but, well)
<mjg59> The irq backtrace in the last comment is entirely unrelated
<bluefoxicy> yes, yes it is.
<bluefoxicy> I threw 'irqpoll' into the kernel command line
<bluefoxicy> failed to boot
<mjg59> Ah. Now, there /is/ a 64-bit related bug
<mjg59> Can you grab the ubuntu kernel source and apply the patch from http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/dri/drm/shared-core/via_mm.c?r1=1.21&r2=1.22&makepatch=1&diff_format=u ?
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  ah, yay, no need to do a full move to 2.6.16?  :)
<bluefoxicy> mjg59: int != long on 64 bit?
<Mithrandir> bluefoxicy: correct
<bluefoxicy> time to replace my gints with glongs
<Mithrandir> just store pointer types in pointers and ints in ints and you're fine.
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  how do I build this thing?  I don't feel like manually configuring it (I've done that enough times while running gentoO)
<mjg59> bluefoxicy: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<mjg59> delete all the config.something files in debian/config/amd64/ so you just have config and config.whatever
<mjg59> Otherwise you'll build loads of images
<bluefoxicy> there's no debian directory.
<mjg59> What source did you get?
<bluefoxicy> linux-source-2.6.15
<mjg59> How?
<bluefoxicy> via apt-get
<bluefoxicy> and then bzcat | tar x on the file it put in /usr/src
<mjg59> Do apt-get source linux-image-whatever
<bluefoxicy> apt-get build-something .. uh
<bluefoxicy> builddep?
<bluefoxicy> drivers/ide/ide-acpi.c:537: warning: format %x expects type unsigned int, but argument 4 has type long unsigned int
<mjg59> Ignore
<mjg59> Fixed in the next release
<bluefoxicy> alright.
<bluefoxicy> arch/x86_64/pci/mmconfig.c:49: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
<bluefoxicy> It just makes me wonder
<bluefoxicy> do you think anyone actually knows the fundamental difference between a warning and an error?
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  Once this is compiled I'll need about 6 hours to be sure it's actually working.  The bug is probabilistic; depending on what's going on I'll have problems, but I can view movies and switch desktops without a problem for a while.  Usually what kills me is wandering away from the machine and letting the screensaver come on ;)
<bluefoxicy> and usually within an hour of running, though I've had it stay up all day once or twice before I realized what the problem was.
<bluefoxicy> it's stupid, I don't have a button marked "Crash System" to press
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...
<m_tadeu> I think there's a problem with the kernel/nforce chipsets
<m_tadeu> I'm trying to enable my pcmcia modem( using a pci adaptor ) and only with my mb I'm unable to talk with the modem
<m_tadeu> is there any issue known about this?
<bluefoxicy> linux-image-2.6.15-21-amd64-k8_2.6.15-21.32_amd64.deb
<bluefoxicy> \
<bluefoxicy> alright reboot time
<m_tadeu> where can i find that?
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  Okay, it still bitched about the IRQ but that's immaterial.  The question is, can I hammer it and not die
<bluefoxicy> mjg59: bluefox@icebox:~$ glxgears
<bluefoxicy> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  any ideas on this one yet?
<m_tadeu> bluefoxicy, where can i find that kernel packge?
<bluefoxicy> m_tadeu:  what package?
<bluefoxicy> m_tadeu:  the one I'm using I just built
<bluefoxicy> from a source package in dapper
<m_tadeu> bluefoxicy, sory :) though that was for me :)
<mjg59> bluefoxicy: Uh. Are you using the via driver or the vesa one?
<bluefoxicy> via
<mjg59> Check dmesg?
<bluefoxicy> it's fine so far.
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  the double buffer thing always happens.
<mjg59> Oh, right. Dunno, then
<bluefoxicy> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/29493  It's like this one
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-04-30
<rlaager> I'm trying to get a card reader working on my laptop. I see that the sdhci driver loads, and provides a REGISTER DUMP. I also see "mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd2007800 irq 74 DMA". But, I don't see a block device in /dev and nothing happens / nothing appears via dmesg when I insert a card.
<rlaager> I thought perhaps having a newer version of the sdhci driver would help, so I copied it into a kernel tree. I had to pull in some MMC changes. I got stuck as there seems to be some new uevent stuff in a bus_type struct.
<rlaager> Any ideas on what I should try next?
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  I'm pretty sure that fixed it.
<crimsun> haven't been able to reproduce the panic/freeze?
<bluefoxicy> it hasn't done it, like I said I can't manually reproduce it, it just happens after a while.
<bluefoxicy> if it's still alive tomorrow morning it's highly unlikely the bug is still there.
<bluefoxicy> it's been over 6 hours though so far, I barely ever last an hour
<bluefoxicy> so I'm probably at least a few dozen standard deviations out.
<bluefoxicy> standard deviation is  the square root of the mean of distances from the mean... that's about sqrt(25) minutes... 5 minutes.. 12... 6 ... 79 standard deviations out.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I'm having a little trouble calculating this, my calculator says the probability that this was not the bug is 0, or 1/infinity
* bluefoxicy shrugs.
<bluefoxicy> oh, 69 deviations... same thing though
<infinity> BenC: Is there a reason you never pulled ipw2200 1.1.2?
<mjg59> bluefoxicy: Ok. Can you attach that patch to the bug?
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  where was the patch again?
<mjg59> http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/dri/drm/shared-core/via_mm.c?r1=1.21&r2=1.22&makepatch=1&diff_format=u
<BenC> infinity: I didn't know it was released
<infinity> BenC: A month ago, according to the website.
<infinity> Slacker.
<infinity> :)
<zul> heylo
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29586/+index  I even corrected my math to use real statistical theory instead of the broken shit I was using before
<mjg59> BenC: Mind pulling the patch from ^
<mjg59> ?
<bluefoxicy> yay kernel upgrade :)
<bluefoxicy> mjg59:  so what, we'll see this in 2 weeks when the 13 supported platforms finish recompiling the 78 variations of kernels for each? :)
<mjg59> Something like that
<mjg59> BenC: So, when I sent you that patch for fixing ipw2200 on reboot, and you mentioned it in the changelog...
<mjg59> BenC: Did you actually apply it? :)
<mjg59> Because it doesn't actually seem to be in the source tree...
<mjg59> And adding it fixes reboot
<crimsun> d'oh, heh
<sn9> crimsun, BenC: there is still a slight problem with Tumbler sound, although not nearly as annoying as prior to -21
<BenC> mjg59: Thought I did
<mjg59> BenC: Still seems to be missing
<mjg59> There should be a .shutdown method in the device declaration
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-23
<\sh> benc: please fix wlan connection for atheros for feisty pls ;) 
<\sh> 2.6.20-9 worked and -15 doesn't work :(
<Nafallo> \sh: a bit late to say that now. isn't it? :-)
<\sh> Nafallo, there was a bug report...and I didn't update my r200 since 2.6.20-9 because of no time :(
<\sh> actually there _is_ a bug report :)
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> -ENOTIME seems to be a common issue :-/
<\sh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/96754
<Nafallo> with no obvious fix or work-around.
<\sh> reported   2007-03-27  
<\sh> Nafallo, well, it's a regression from -9 to >-9 
<\sh> I ran into it yesterday evening...:( good that I had -9 still in my bootable kernel list ;)
<abogani> ..."The gutsy build system was rewritten from the ground up, to mainly exclude kernel-package, since it was getting too heavy and restrictive for the kernels builds."... I'm very happy to hear this! :-)
<abogani> BenC: Could i disturb you with a couple of questions?
<abogani> Are there other Ubuntu Kernel Team members that can reply to a couple of question about my specification (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime) ?
<maks_> abogani: lots of 2.6.20 floating around :-P
<abogani> maks_: I understand, sorry.
<AnAnt> Hello, I think there is problem in new kernel
<AnAnt> I can't set the DMA to be ON for cd writer
<AnAnt> I did sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0
<AnAnt> so I got: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<zdzichuBG> anant: why do you think DMA is off?
<Amaranth> zdzichuBG: He left :)
<Amaranth> zdzichuBG: Is it on by default for PATA devices?
* Amaranth is all SATA so..
<roh> morning
<roh> i seem to hit a strange ext3 problem once more latelz
<roh> eh y
<roh> this time on a thinkpad T60 which after clean shutdown had a nonclean ext3 afterwards which i was unable to mount anymore
<roh> fsck is running > 12 hours now (the disk says its good, no io errors at all, smart passes, no moved blocks)
<enseven> Hi! I've got a question about redhat cluster in ubuntu kernel.
<enseven> In linux-source-2.6.15 there is a subdir "cluster" and in .config there is CLUSTER, CLUSTER_DLM, CLUSTER_DLM_PROCLOCKS. Where have they gone in linux-source-2.6.20 ?
<zul> ubuntu/ directory I think
<enseven> No, there is no "cluster" in ubuntu/.
<enseven> Is there a patch to apply redhat cluster to ubuntu kernel 2.6.20?
<fabbione> enseven: no... but the cluster is all there
<fabbione> enseven: most of the modules have kernel modules are now userland
<fabbione> enseven: only gfs2/gfs1 and dlm kernel modules are required
<fabbione> dlm/gfs2 is from upstream.. so in fs/
<fabbione> gfs1 is in ubuntu/fs/
<fabbione> enseven: also note that gfs2 is still eXPERIMENTAL and not ready for production
<enseven> fabbione: Is there cman, too? Or is it obsolete?
<fabbione> cman -> userland
<enseven> If I change from 2.6.15 -> 2.6.20, do I need new redhat-cluster-suite? Newer than 1.20060222-0ubuntu6?
<zul> *sigh* http://xenbits.xensource.com/kernels/
<fabbione> enseven: yes
<fabbione> enseven: you will need the very latest from feisty
<enseven> Ok, I'm going to try that. Thanx.
<fabbione> enseven: you will need heaps of Depends backported
<fabbione> i am not sure it's worth the trouble
<fabbione> some of them might not even build in dapper
<fabbione> and i won't be able to support you
<fabbione> enseven: what's the reason why you want .20 anyway?
<enseven> Ohh, not so easy as I thougt?!
<fabbione> no it's not easy
<fabbione> if you already have a cluster running, you will need to fix the configuration too
<enseven> I have got a problem with GFS and Samba. So I wanted to find out if it is still there in .20.
<fabbione> enseven: understood
<enseven> The problem is not real bad, but it is uncomfortable.
<fabbione> what kind of problem are you seeing?
<fabbione> how many nodes are in the cluster?
<fabbione> (also.. #linux-cluster here might be better help if it's an upstream issue)
<enseven> I have a samba share with acls on gfs. When I change attributes of a directory from a windows client, I get am error message: Access denied! But then the changes are applied when I cancel.
<fabbione> hmm interesting
<enseven> This does not happen with files and it does only happen with gfs, not with ext3.
<fabbione> i can't see anything in the cvs changelog related to samba
<fabbione> if the cluster is only 2 nodes, you can perhaps stop the cluster, make one node feisty and see
<fabbione> make it feisty with a spare disk or something along the line
<fabbione> just for testing
<fabbione> it's probably faster than backporting the * for testing
* fabbione -> afk
<enseven> fabbione: It is a 3 node cluster, but I could stop the cluster, make one node feisty and then say cman_tool expect -e 1 to run the services with one node only
<enseven> btw: it is a virtual machine so spare disks are no problem.
<enseven> thanx
<bdmurray> BenC: Have you seen any PS2 mouse bugs like 108350?
<BenC> bdmurray: I hadn't heard anything, but I can honestly say I don't have a real ps2 mouse to test with
<bdmurray> BenC: I tested on one system here and didn't have an issue
<BenC> ps2 is so basic, I can't understand it having problems
<roh> hm... are there any known ext3-issues with recent feisty kernels or anything that would break a fs on blocklevel? i'm on a TP60p here. 100gb sata on ahci at ICH7
<johanbr> roh: There were a few bugs like that, but I think they were fixed in the final Feisty kernel.
<roh> johanbr i installed with the beta 2 days before the release and everythin was quite fine. yesterday midday i shut down the note cleanly and stashed it away. in the evening the X11 didn't come up because of something not writeable and the kernel trew some kind of hci/usb errors. then i rebootet cleanly and it came up without its rootfs ... it sayd "#fragments of group too big" and mount failed with invalid argument
<roh> currently i'm typing this with an edgy bootcd since the initrd of feisty didn't bring me fsck, and the hw is working fine (fresh lenovo T60p (8741-J3G))
<johanbr> roh: Probably this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314
<roh> fsck couln't find the superblock/meant it is corrupted. fsck -n -v on the fs ran through in about 100minutes so i started it without -n... since then i'm waiting for it to finish (> 15h now)
<johanbr> Ouch.
<roh> i gave it the second superblock which it accepted. just now it takes for ages and spits out zillions of multiply-claimed blocks in multiple files
<roh> johanbr the disk i'm working on with that fs is sda via ahci. no pata. native sata
<roh> also ich7 chipsel, no via in thinkpads
<johanbr> roh: I'm not sure, but it's possible the problem is with drives with hpa in general, not just pata.
<roh> what does hpa exactly do? i deactivated all that rescue-foo in the bios and used the whole disc.
<johanbr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Host_Protected_Area
<roh> uh.. shouln't the bios switch that off completely as soon as i disable the rescue-foo and make it visible?
<johanbr> Don't know.
<roh> any idea how to check if that is indeed the cause of my problem?
<johanbr> Try the release kernel and see if you get any corruption. :)
<roh> good joke. i do not have any other (free) 2.5" sata disks left
<roh> *sigh* .. as more i read about hpa and "rescue" s_it as more i feel the sudden urge to burn some companys to the ground...
<johanbr> roh: If there's nothing important on the disk, it's probably easiest just to reformat, reinstall the final Feisty release and play with it for a while.
<roh> i have to check first what i moved and what i copied from the old disk (had a dapper on t60 before) but i have to give that machine back soon (old bosses(
<roh> uh.. fsck is still continuing and making progress... 77% it sayd... if that runs through and i do not loose this install i will propably use ext based fs till i die %-] 
<zul> BenC: ping 
<BenC> zul: yo
<zul> BenC: have you heard of X-windows crashing with nvidia and the mouse not able to be accessible with the scroll-wheel?
<BenC> zul: not specifically those things, no
<zul> okie dokie
<zul> good luck on your thingy today
<roh> ieks "XXX should never happen!!!"
<johanbr> roh: fsck finished yet?
<h4wk0> On the subject of my  question in #ubuntu-classroom - Ive been pushed her
<JanC> h4wk0: wait until after the classroom session  :)
<h4wk0> How come my ATI X1300 require an extra little fix
<h4wk0> Ok
<joebaker> Hi BenC
* h4wk0 pokes BenC <3
<j1mc> hi BenC:  QUESTION: What new features are you anticipating being integrated with the newer versions of the kernel, and which are you most excited about?  =)
<BenC> I'm taking 10 minutes for a break...brb to answer your questions
<joebaker> Thanks!  It was neat to hear about the challenges you face.
<j1mc> Thanks, BenC
<alienSkull> Thanks Ben
<joebaker> I have a laptop which only has the max RAM capacity of 192mb.  I'd like it to be able to access RAM in a server as swap over ethernet?
<joebaker> I know the LTSP project has been swapping over Ethernet to server disk space for years and that they've recently changed to something called ltspfs.  Yet I see this as beneficial to more than just thin clients.
<el_isma> Is it really that fast over disk swap?
<h4wk0> From my opinion - I dont think it will!
<alienSkull> well you would need to compare gigabit ethernet with harddrive IO speeds right?
<h4wk0> extensive benchmarking will be needed
<BenC> joebaker: I've heard that nbd (network block device) can be used for swap
<alienSkull> if the speeds do turn out in its favor I think it would have great applications in thin clients
<el_isma> what's the typical harddrive latency?
<joebaker> Benc  Thanks.  Yes, that's what LTSP used to use.
<BenC> h4wk0: can you paste your URL again please?
<h4wk0> Sure
<h4wk0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913
<h4wk0> I am not the creator of the thread, however have the same problem (I am using ATI x1300)
<h4wk0> And it worked perfectly on Herd 2
<BenC> h4wk0: I've have your exact model of laptop here and i see the same problem. The main issue is that the ati xorg driver doesn't support the chipset, and the ATI vesa BIOS is broken. But we are doing some tests on work arounds
<BenC> h4wk0: in the mean time, using fglrx is the best way (using an alternate CD install)
<BenC> livecd wont work at the moment
<h4wk0> Well if you need anything testing
<h4wk0> <--
<BenC> thanks, will do
<h4wk0> Havent tried alertnate cd yet :P (Had to pop out and know ive got side tracked with tv)
<joebaker> Swapping against remote ram:  I think if it is built that applications will come to it.  Well there now the idea has been planted.  It's time for me to go.  Thanks again for the wonderful presentation Benc.
<roh> johanbr it exitet with the above error... 
<BenC> joebaker: np, thank you for participating
<roh> ah.. and "Directory inode 8093697 has an unallocated block #3.  Allocate<y>?" makes it do that
<roh> if i say no there it continues till the end
<johanbr> roh: Hmm. Are most of your files intact?
<roh> johanbr will see.. i want to dd it to an image before doing anything else (just got a big usbdisk)
<h4wk> Right time to install on laptop
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-24
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<zul> BenC: how so?
<BenC> zul: I'm about 10 minutes from committing the custom build infrastructure for things like xen
<BenC> all you have to do is put in a diff and create a couple trivial files to implement it :)
<zul> BenC: neat..I could kiss you
<zul> but not really..
<BenC> Thanks, but I'll pass
<BenC> some xen patches would be nice though :)
<zul> Im working on it..shhhshh..
<zul> although its an incentive now 
<BenC> $ ls *.deb
<BenC> linux-headers-2.6.21-1-schedcfs_2.6.21-1.1_i386.deb
<BenC> linux-image-2.6.21-1-schedcfs_2.6.21-1.1_i386.deb
<BenC> that's my example build
<zul> cool...Ill have a look when I get up tomorrow
<BenC> $ ls -l debian/binary-custom.d/schedcfs.*
<BenC> -rw-r--r-- 1 bcollins bcollins  72727 Apr 23 19:36 debian/binary-custom.d/schedcfs.config.amd64
<BenC> -rw-r--r-- 1 bcollins bcollins  80542 Apr 23 18:07 debian/binary-custom.d/schedcfs.config.i386
<BenC> -rw-r--r-- 1 bcollins bcollins 120459 Apr 23 14:59 debian/binary-custom.d/schedcfs.diff
<BenC> -rw-r--r-- 1 bcollins bcollins     23 Apr 23 17:43 debian/binary-custom.d/schedcfs.mk
<BenC> -rw-r--r-- 1 bcollins bcollins    209 Apr 23 18:03 debian/binary-custom.d/schedcfs.vars
<BenC> and that's all I had to do to get it to build
<BenC> there's a README in that subdir (debian/binary-custom.d/)
<zul> does it have to be one diff or can it be many diffs?
<zul> since I break down the xen diff to make it more manageable
<ajmitch> BenC: sounds rather nice
* ajmitch wonders how easy it'll be to get uml kernels again
<BenC> zul: blob diff
<zul> meh..
<BenC> zul: too much work, and clutters things
<zul> ok Ill work with that then
<zul> now only if openvz would get off their butts and do 2.6.21 I really dont want to port 2 kernels
<zul> anyways im off to bed night folks
<ajmitch> seems like there's been a bit of pr about feisty supporting virtualisation
<ajmitch> night zul 
<zul> eh?
<zul> only if you have the right hardware :)
<BenC> the vmware stuff doesn't require special hw
<BenC> but kvm does, yes
<BenC> debian/binary-custom.d/README and supporting build committed
<BenC> Completely Fair Scheduler committed as an example (don't expect it to last through gutsy cycle)
* ajmitch of course had to buy his dual-core chip only a few months before the ones with virtualisation support came out
<ajmitch> nice
* BenC heads to bed
<ajmitch> night
<roh> hm.. which channel to ask x11/boot specific questions?
<roh> the feisty desktop release xorg sig11 here, the 'beta' did not.
<jdong> BenC: can I bug you for a quick sec about the standing tifm7xx1 bug?
<jdong> bug 53923
<jdong> it's been well identified and characterized; the ubuntu bundled tifm7xx1 does not work
<jdong> but compiling upstream's stock drivers does work
<jdong> so something about how it's bundled is making it break
<jdong> I have this cardreader so I would be more than happy to test any patches, candidate kernels, etc.
<dade`> if i change a module in /lib/modules .. then i run update-initramfs.. will the module iniside initramfs be updated too ?
<dade`> BenC: works, with that patch \o/
<dade`> i'm happy.
<dade`> so it'll be fixed soon
<calavera> 3c59x module doesn't work properly on Feisty (bug #78611). There are plans for correct this or we will have to wait for Gutsy? 
<zul> BenC: ping did you commit it last night?
<dade`> BenC: did you read me ? :)
<BenC> dade`: ah, I see your msg now :)
<BenC> dade`: what's up?
<dade`> works <- with that patch that disables the ata suspend function
<BenC> that's interesting that suspend works when the function that's meant to enable it is disabled
<BenC> mjg59: dade has a problem with suspend on a macbook and a patch he tried to basically comment out the suspend code in libata makes it work
<BenC> ata_piix
<dade`> no
<dade`> libata
<dade`> wait a sec
<dade`> http://www.mail-archive.com/mactel-linux-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00198.html
<dade`> see here, that guy did
<BenC> dade`: I know the patch was for libata, but just pointing out that you are using ata_piix
<dade`> ah ok, all macbooks use ata_piix
<BenC> some use piix, depends on what chipset they have
<dade`> mine used piix with older kernels
<dade`> .18 serie
<dade`> if i remember correctly
<dade`> BenC: the -386 kernel is smp ?
<BenC> dade`: no, it's UP
<dade`> 'cause using the .386 kernel on macbook only enables one core.
<dade`> ok
<dade`> cool
<dade`> brb
<zul> BenC: what git patch level are we at for gutsy?
<BenC> zul: huh?
<zul> like 2.6.21-rc7-gitXX
<BenC> um, we're at latest linux-2.6.git
<zul> ok
<BenC> there is no -gitXX
<zul> BenC: couldnt we have sub-directories for the binary-custom.d to make it cleaner?
<rtg__> BenC: +187 debian/rules.d/2-binary-arch.mk - unterminated macro, gutsy commit c215f0acae2632042df5a7bdf5b5d78acaf235d1
<BenC> rtg__: re-pull, I fixed that this morning
<rtg__> BenC: I guess I just missed your update.
<zdzichuBG> this tifm card reader bug looks like chat, without any word on fix
<BenC> zul: done in latest git
<BenC> zdzichuBG: likely because we don't have a fix for it yet
<zul> BenC: asante sana
<BenC> you might have to pull from ubuntu-gutsy with --force or something
<dade`> BenC: that fix seems to work only on -386 
<dade`> i'll try again a few hours to confirm
<dade`> in a few
<mjg59> BenC: Which suspend code in libata?
<BenC> mjg59: Check with dade for the URL to the patch
<mjg59> Eh. Works fine on an MBP, which has identical hardware.
<dade`> works fine on a 2.0 macbook
<dade`> wich is even more identical
<dade`> which
<dade`> ok. the same patch works with -generic kernel too
<dade`> Now wifi sometimes give problems after wakeup
<compengi> i have an issue, i got 3 programs running (xchat, gaim, xmms) but my memory is being eaten dunno why. i got 36.8% of 512MB memory used and 3.3% of 1G swap. and my pc is 4 hours up only, while on edgy i was running same programs but my system didn't use swap until my pc was up several days. does anyone knows what's going on?
<fabbione> compengi: it means nothing.. do you notice slow downs or performance hit?
<fabbione> might be a lot caching on what you are doing
<fabbione> or buffering even
<compengi> Mem:    515220k total,   508840k used,     6380k free,    34572k buffers
<compengi> Swap:  1020116k total,    33964k used,   986152k free,   294036k cached
<compengi> but it wasn't like that in edgy
<fabbione> yeah you have over 300MB in cache/buffer
<fabbione> do you notice performance hit?
<fabbione> or any *real* problem+
<fabbione> like applications are crashing?
<compengi> not now but i'm 4 hours up still
<compengi> in edgy my system started using swap when i was like several days up
<fabbione> leave it running for a few days... see it won't do anything bad
<fabbione> it doesn't matter what edgy did
<fabbione> it's a different kernel
<fabbione> they might have changed just the way in which memory is freed or cache released
<fabbione> it's not of any relevance what you are reporting
<fabbione> it will make sense IF it was source of problems
<compengi> oh
<compengi> okay
<compengi> so you think that in later kernel releases it would be better?
<JanC> fabbione: I can tell you if your system starts to swap when it didn't before, that *is* a performance problem  :)
<fabbione> JanC: prove it with numbers
<fabbione> then come back and tell me you have an issue
<fabbione> it might have just been a crontab running to update the locatedb
<fabbione> or anything
<fabbione> numbers in there means nothing on how the machine is behaving or responding to you
<JanC> fabbione: I've seen several people who have the impression that feisty needs more memory than edgy to run smoothly, but it's difficult to get hard numbers or find the cause (so it's not necessarily a kernel problem--it could be GNOME or GTK or Xorg or whatever)
<JanC> and program versions have changed too of course
<JanC> and some extra daemons & programs are running on a default desktop
<bdmurray> Are hibernate / suspend buttons not working a kernel bug or keyboard bug?
<bdmurray> The bug I am looking at has a keycode not not known message
<ash211> bdmurray: I'd guess keyboard
<ash211> if it works through the logout menu, then definitely keyboard
<mjg59> ?
<mjg59> bdmurray: hotkey-setup
<bdmurray> mjg59: thanks
<bdmurray> mjg59: do you have a priority preference for unknown keys?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-25
<Deffie> hi all, i'm trying to make a custom build of the ubuntu kernel, but  the system hangs after talking of usb controllers and after "freeing kernel memory" if i dont use the initrd, i cannnot find whats missing...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<zul> hola
<Deffie> hi all, i'm trying to make a custom build of the ubuntu kernel, but  the system hangs after talking of usb controllers and after "freeing kernel memory" if i dont use the initrd, i cannnot find whats missing...
<Deffie_> inotify.
<Deffie_> ubuntu doesnt boot without inotify support in the kernel
<Deffie_> thank you for spreading infos ubuntoers
<maks_> Deffie_: you are discouraged to roll your own unless expert
<maks_> why don't you use the linux images?
<Deffie_> inotify is reliable'
<Deffie_> since .13
<Deffie_> doesnt sound as mandatory thing
<Deffie_> and just hanging doesnt seem representative of unix philosophy
<Deffie_> tell me "theres no inotify, i cant work"
<Deffie_> anyway
<Deffie_> problem solved
<Deffie_> the life continues
<Mithrandir> *shrug*; you compile your own kernel => you're unsupported anyway.
<zdzichuBG> like on OpenBSD
<Deffie_> Mithrandir i'm not necessarily looking for support
<zul> and this channel is not for support anyways
<Deffie_> i'm talking of a kernel feature and ubuntu
<Deffie_> sorry if i'm off topic
<asdaa> hi! could someone please enlighten me, as of how an inneficient spinlock implementation could lead to cache trasing in a SMP system? thanks!
<maks_> Deffie_ there are lots of traps in .config that a modern distro relies on
<maks_> even on Debian i'll kick the report if not reproducible on standard linux-image
<Deffie_> maks_: thats ok.
<maks_> same story :P
<jdong_> are there any active kernel devs online? I'd like to discuss SRU options for the TI Flashmedia bug....
<jdong_> A commit between -12 and -13 reverted TIFM to a broken version....
<BenC> jdong_: updated bug
<jdong_> BenC: excellent, glad to hear that, I appreciate the response :)
<BenC> jdong_: no problem, thanks for following up
<zul> BenC: I should have the xen stuff done this weekend with the new fancy pants build system for gutsy
<BenC> nice
<zul> openvz for 2.6.21 is a bit of another thing
<zul> along liam coming home this weekend
<zul> BenC: how do we synchronize the config.386 in the custom binary.d directory?
<dade`> exit
<dade`> whoOps
<BenC> zul: I need to add it to the updateconfigs taget
<zul> ok
<dade`> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dade/472608054/ hehe
<zdzichuBG> slightly more than my thinkpad
<zul> BenC: how do you build just the binary-custom.d flavours again?
<zul> er..nevermind
<el_ericho> Hi everybody. 
<el_ericho> I'm working with an interface between a microcontroller and a SD card. I want to see the code of the support of mmc/sd cards in the kernel. But after of install linux-headers i only can find the headers on include/linux/mmc. How can i get the *.c files. 
<el_ericho> Sorry for my poor english 
<zdzichuBG> el_ericho: linux-source
<zdzichuBG> el_ericho: but if you are the victim of tifm bug, fix is identified and in progress
<el_ericho> Ok. Thank you
<pkl_> el_ericho: this fix will be in the first Feisty SRU.
<johanbr> Couldn't the tifm bug be worked around by using the sdhci driver, anyway? It's not clear to me which advantages the tifm driver offers.
<zdzichuBG> johanbr: tifm supports (or will support) more standards than only SD
<johanbr> zdzichuBG: Okay. When I last looked at it, it only supported sd and mmc, which are also supported by sdhci. Is that list larger now?
<zdzichuBG> XD is goind to be supported, too. probably others
<johanbr> zdzichuBG: Do you know if the specs for smartmedia are available? I guess it's not used much anymore, but still... I guess we can forget about memorystick.
<zdzichuBG> no, I'm not specialist in memory cards
<johanbr> Okay. :)
<rrittenhouse> How would I go about to report a bug about kernel 2.6.20-15 on my ubuntu system?
<mjg59_> rrittenhouse: bugs.ubuntu.com
<rrittenhouse> I mean what package would I submit it to...
<rrittenhouse> idk nm let me check it out
<rrittenhouse> mjg59_, yeah how do I know what package to report it under?
<bdmurray> rrittenhouse: it is dependent on the kernel version it sounds like you need linux-source-2.6.20
<rrittenhouse> ah ok wasnt sure if it was linux source or kernel image
<rrittenhouse> thanks ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-26
<jbailey> Do we have a page somewhere that lists the differences between the dekstop and server kernels?
<doko> kylem: toolchain is done, just in case you want to update the kernel headers
<mvo_> is it correct that we do not support mremap() on MAP_ANONYMOUS?
<mvo_> nevermind my mremap question
<zul> BenC: er...xen doesnt use bzImage
<doko> kylem, BenC: toolchain is done, just in case you want to update the kernel headers
<zul> BenC: ping 
<zul> http://www.xensource.com/xen/xensummit.html
<BenC> doko: cool, thanks
<kylem> doko, awesome, thanks dude.
<zul>  /win 12
<kylem> /winnar
<zul> :P
<Nafallo> BenC: do I want to run the kernel you plan to upload today or will stuff be broken? :-)
<BenC> Nafallo: if you need linux-restricted-modules, firmware, or drivers we had in /lib/modules/`uname -r/kernel/ubuntu/, then it will break for you
<BenC> I think I can do an lrm upload today, but the ubuntu modules aren't ready yet
<Nafallo> I don't need lrm. and hopefully only the webcam is in kernel/ubuntu. I'll check :-)
<BenC> kylem: my i2k is still bricked...any chance you could try a build from gutst.git on it?
<Nafallo> looks like I can try the new kernel today then... :-)
<kylem> BenC, i can try a build on zx6k, but my i2k is unplugged under a table a couple km awya
<BenC> doko: kernel source is building on sparc, ppc, i386 and x86_64, and should build on the others...so you might have new linux-libc-dev
<BenC> kylem: ah right...no biggy...the buildd's can be our test build :)
* BenC hides from the archive maintainers for the day
<Nafallo> hehe
<kylem> hehe.
<abogani> BenC: Do you have a minute for me and my spec (wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime)?
<BenC> abogani: you may just want to read debian/binary-custom.d/README in the ubuntu-gutsy.git
<BenC> abogani: you get me some real time patches that work in that build, and you'll have a kernel
<abogani> BenC: I already done. When i have the patch (adapted for Gutsy git tree) i can submit it to you directly?
<BenC> abogani: submit it to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com...not just the patch, but the required files listed in that README
<BenC> and we'll get lrm and linux-meta stuff for it after it's building and uploaded
<BenC> abogani: you'll need a team I can assign bugs to for that kernel, and need to make sure the patch continues to apply cleanly
<BenC> if I go to do an upload, and that patch doesn't apply...it may just be disabled for that upload
<zul> heh now we are getting fancy..
<BenC> zul: don't feel left out...any bugs on the xen stuff get assigned to you :)
<zul> thanks..
<zul> rejected rejected rejected ;)
<BenC> I'll raise them to Critical and lock it :)
<zul> dang it
<Nafallo> btw zul, XEN has security support by you in feisty? :-)
<BenC> do we have xen in feisty?
<zul> yep
<Nafallo> universe atleast :-)
<zul> 2.6.19
<abogani> BenC: Ok. Last question: i need to build two kernel image. One is the normal realtime version and the second is a trace-able realtime kernel version: It is possible (the last not required linux-headers-* linux-* meta package neither lrm and lum)?
<Nafallo> nice. then I'll consider it for my server :-)
<zul> and it works for amd64 apparently..
<Nafallo> woha!
<BenC> abogani: I'm not sure I want to clutter things with a trace-able kernel
<Nafallo> sounds like it might be worth breaking my RAID-array then :-)
<BenC> abogani: perhaps you could supply that one out of tree
<abogani> BenC: Mh good idea. Ok i go to work on the patch. Thank you very much Ben.
<BenC> abogani: np, glad we can finally get something in the kernel for you guys (rt and ubuntu-studio)
<BenC> BenC> linux-image-2.6.21-1-KILL
<BenC> * zul has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<BenC> I have the power!
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> BenC: you killed the DC aswell maybe ;-)
<BenC> only elmo and feisty-leechers have that power
<Mithrandir> BenC: to the extent possible, I'd like you to try to get -rt and -lowlatency and similar stuff into the regular kernel builds since that'll cause less pain, security-wise.
<BenC> Mithrandir: already in progress
<Mithrandir> coolie.
<BenC> Mithrandir: that was half the purpose of the new build system
<BenC> xen, openvz, rt, and maybe some others
<Mithrandir> it also makes it easier for us archive admins to keep stuff in sync and get rid of obsolete versions and such.
<BenC> pain for the buildd, but wonderful for long term maint
<Nafallo> machines could be upgraded then... ;-)
<Mithrandir> yeah, worst case is we get a fatter i386 buildd.
<Mithrandir> and amd64 buildd
<Mithrandir> since I suspect you're not doing those kernels for sparc and ia64 and hppa?
<Nafallo> and soyuzguys are still working on porting security over from DAK, right? :-)
<BenC> amd64 isn't so much of an issue...i386 is the worst because it has 5 flavours now (and will grow) plus the indep build
<Nafallo> so one more buildd / arch when that's done...
<BenC> i386 actually needs a fat 2xquad xeon box
<rtg__> Did the Ubuntu DC wink out? I'm only getting  as far as London2.Level3.net.
<Mithrandir> rtg__: yes.
<kylem> kind of odd, don't we have redundant pipe-age?
<infinity> Yes.  Both routes seem to be stopping dead from here.
<kylem> yow.
<BenC> explains why the wiki is dead
<gnomefreak> wiki is dead LP is dead and repos are dead :(
<infinity> We know.
<infinity> Also, we know.
* gnomefreak just found out
<infinity> And, as an added bonus, we know.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok play time work later ;)
<BenC> infinity: did you know the DC is down? :)
<infinity> BenC: Hadn't heard.
<BenC> infinity: should I file an RT for it? I really need the DC...it's my favorite place to launch DOS attacks from
<Nafallo> lol
<bdmurray> Isn't it back now?
<Nafallo> yea :-)
<Nafallo> or getting back. not sure if they're finished with it yet :-)
<dade`> somebody knows roos burton or knows his nickname on irc ?
<Nafallo> dade`: ross
<dade`> which network ?
<thom> gimpnet is your best bet i imagine
<dade`> thx
<dade`> he's not online
<zdzichuBG> catch him via jabber
<dade`> jabber contact ?
<zdzichuBG> his JID is ross@burtonini.com
<BenC>  708 files changed, 27665 insertions(+), 5304 deletions(-)
<fabbione> tsk
<BenC> it's huge, it's ugly, but damnit, you ppl asked for it
* BenC drops -rt into gutsy
<fabbione>  193 files changed, 1923 insertions(+), 8268 deletions(-)
<fabbione> mine is better :)
<BenC> hehe
<fabbione> BenC: what patch is that?
<zul> i have patch envy
<BenC> Ingo's realtime
<zul> is that with the binary-custom.d stuff?
<BenC>  456 files changed, 88484 insertions(+), 543 deletions(-)
<BenC> guess what patch that is :)
<BenC> zul: yeah
<zul> uh...xen?
* BenC gives zul a stuffed teddy bear
<zul> wheee..
<BenC> going for the trifecta, and dropping openvz in here too
<zul> er...openvz 2.6.21?
<BenC> 2.6.20...hoping the patch applies
<zul> good luck with that
<BenC>  875 files changed, 81579 insertions(+), 4316 deletions(-)
<BenC> doesn't look promising
<zul> ouchie
<BenC> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.22-1-xen' in `../linux-image-2.6.22-1-xen_2.6.22-1.1_i386.deb'.
<zul> <mr. burns>excelent</mr. burns>
<Nafallo> :-)
<zdzichuBG> .22 ?
<zul> yes.... .22
<Nafallo> 18:14 < BenC> No, today's upload with be 2.6.22-1 (2.6.21 with SUBLEVEL  override to save me some work later on)
<Nafallo> 22 :-)
<BenC> within a couple of weeks it will become 2.6.22-rc1 anyway :)
<zdzichuBG> mhm
<fabbione> BenC: OMG
<_MMA_> BenC: crimsun just let me know about the -rt. :) Ill start people testing it when Gutsy is ready.
<BenC> kylem: how's lum coming?
<BenC> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-image-2.6.22-1-rt' in `../linux-image-2.6.22-1-rt_2.6.22-1.1_i386.deb'.
<BenC> this is too easy
<zul> youve taken the fun out
<Nafallo> :-D
<_MMA_> :)
<BenC> zul: pushed my changes with xen build if you want to give it a shot
<BenC> openvz gets the boot for not applying...
<Nafallo> :-)
<zul> BenC: sure...im building a local version as well, Im in the middle of syncing the xen bits to 2.6.21 final as well
<BenC> well, if this 4 arch build completes, this will get uploaded within a few hours
<zul> cool
<Nafallo> and then get built in the DC for 12h? ;-)
<BenC> wont take 12 hours to build, but it will take at least that long to process to the archive
<zul> is it possible to do a git diff xx days ago and its gets all changes between now and xx?
<Nafallo> have you updated a wiki on how to build only generic from apt-get source? :-)
<BenC> Nafallo: the Maint wiki page has been updated
<BenC> it should work the same
<Nafallo> kewl. thanks.
<Nafallo> I might grab it and build it on my server then :-)
<BenC> but specifically doing "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" is the new "Right Way(tm)"
<Nafallo> kewl!
<calavera> ?? ayuda
<BenC> lovely...-rt makes it so ati can't be compiled...some symbol is GPL-only
<Nafallo> ouch
<kylem> what a pity that is.
<Nafallo> so we're dropping ATI, right? ;-)
<BenC> disabling fglrx for the -rt build is my only option
<BenC> No nvidia either...happy graphics for the -rt folks :/
<BenC> hope they're all using open source supported chipsets
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
<Nafallo> VESA? ;-)
<Mithrandir> Intel?
<Nafallo> Intel is what I'm using :-)
<BenC> time for the final test...
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-27
<BenC> successful boot, with nvidia drivers...I think this is ready to upload
<Nafallo> BenC: yay!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.22-1 (really 2.6.21, but whos counting) | Latest news: -rt and -xen kernels included in build.
<ajmitch> BenC: nice, so xen kernel binaries will still fall to universe?
<BenC> yes
<BenC> xen and rt will be in universe
<BenC> battery life seems pretty good with this tickless kernel
<BenC> awesome, build failures all around
<qiyong> why ntfs is read only? why not rw?
<tarnap_> i salute you!
<Mithrandir> BenC: I've made sure the new kernel builds on palmer now.  Hopefully it won't take too long.
<BenC> Mithrandir: thanks
<Keybuk> ya know
<Keybuk> it's just occurred to me that it wouldn't be that hard to put hd[a-z] [0-9]  symlinks in place pointing to the libata equivalents
<Keybuk> since we know it's libata, we can find out whether it's PATA, and from there work out which controller it is, etc.
<Keybuk> and the hd names are controller-predictable
<BenC> Keybuk: can you get enough info, like PATA, master/slave and such out of it?
<Keybuk> I think all the info is in the sysfs path alone
<Keybuk> if not, it shouldn't be hard to add it?
<mjg59_> It's not as easy as you'd think
<Keybuk> no? ;-/
<mjg59_> You want to expose cable type, really
<Keybuk> aren't the resource ranges of PATA devices predictable?
<mjg59_> Not if they're in native mode
<Keybuk> oh well, it was a good idea :)
<bdmurray> BenC: ping
<BenC> bdmurray: hey
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 110168 where the reporter says only one cpu is showing up
<bdmurray> I asked for /proc/cpuinfo and sure enough there is only 1 CPU what else should we look at?
<dade`> -386 kernel ?
<bdmurray> yes
<Nafallo> that flavour isn't SMP, right?
<Nafallo> so tell him to try with -generic
<bdmurray> ah, wrong answer then
<bdmurray> yes he is using generic but it is on i386
<Nafallo> that's not -386 kernel then ;-)
<bdmurray> indeed
<BenC> model name : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz
<BenC> I don't think that's a dual core cpu
<BenC> hmm...maybe it is
<BenC> bdmurray: Could be he has multi-core disabled in BIOS...waiting for dmesg
<bdmurray> BenC: okay, thanks.  so dmesg would be definitive then?
<BenC> dmesg would at least tell us why it didn't probe, or failed to probe the second core
<mjg59> Dual-core Celeron? Really?
<mjg59> Everything I can find suggests not
<mdz> pkl_: do you have any thoughts on bug 96084?
<mdz> there may be more than one problem there, but it seems certain that there is at least one genuine bug which should be investigated
<pkl_> I seem to recall the original bug was something quite weird and unexplained.  If it is still happening, then it should be looked at again.
<pkl_> mdz:  I'll have a look at it again, and see if there's anything possible fixes for the first Feisty kernel SRU.
<mdz> pkl_: I read over the comments, and I didn't see any which seemed to point to a cause; everyone is going on about the top level symptom (being  dropped to initramfs)
<mdz> pkl_: oh, I see a BUG in one of the screenshots
<pkl_> mdz: yes, it looked like the probe was passing a NULL string to printk.
<mdz> pkl_: could you follow up to the bug with your analysis?  it's a great help both to other developers (to  benefit from your analysis and follow it further) and the community (to know that someone has looked at the bug)
<pkl_> mdz: OK
<lamont> BenC: did the hppa build-fix get uploaded yet?
<lamont> just curious
<BenC> lamont: feisty SRU hasn't happened yet
<lamont> right
<BenC> we're trying to snag a couple more fixes
<lamont> ok.  was actually meaning to gutsy
<BenC> the gutsy upload is strictly 2.6.21 stock source
<lamont> we didn't make the window to have feisty/hppa in launchpad, so the target is now to have enough there to make the bootstrap of gutsy easy.
<BenC> so if isn't in linux-2.6, then no
<Nafallo> feisty is SO yesterday ;-)
<BenC> lamont: unless you mean the debian/* fixes, in which case, yes they did make it :)
<lamont> Makefile
<BenC> yeah, the strip fixes made it into gutsy
<lamont> and it needs an hppa.ignore abi file in the gutsy upload as well, until we finally get the abi file back into the source tree...
<mrec__> BenC: do you still accept critical bugfixes?
<lamont> that's actually true for any ports arch where we don't have the previous abi file.
<BenC> mrec__: of course :)
<mrec__> http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-stable/ the last 3 patches.. they're already included in the repository on linuxtv now
<mrec__> but linus didn't pull them for 2.6.21
<mrec__> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-dvb%40linuxtv.org/msg23028.html
<mrec__> it doesn't solve that problem, but it solves crashing the whole box if it happens at least
<BenC> mrec__: any chance we could get some patches against feisty git?
<mrec__> BenC: I can prepare them they aren't difficult..
<mrec__> even I think they should apply as they are there
<BenC> mrec__: If you could just send the request and link to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com (feisty in the subject) so pkl can pick it up, that'd be great
<mrec__> ok I'll send it tomorrow
<BenC> he can probably grab the patches easily, so I wouldn't worry about getting them just for feisty git
<mrec__> many interesting things happen now on the multimedia side, Kworld just sent me an email that they're interested in linux support
<mrec__> they even sent me windows code :)
<mrec__> (to replace some reverse engineered drivers)
<pkl_> mrec_:  yeah, please send the link to kernel-team, and I'll pick up the patches from there.  Thanks.
<BenC> yay, lum uploading
<BenC> pretty much gets us at 98% of functionality for gutsy kernel
<BenC> cjwatson: btw, there's a new udeb, ubuntu-modules, which contains some scsi and net controllers that used to be in normal udeb's
<Nafallo> Linux silverfairy 2.6.22-1-generic #1 SMP Fri Apr 27 14:45:08 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Nafallo> :-)
<BenC> kewl
<BenC> is that from the archive build?
<Nafallo> indeed. I grabbed it from LP :-)
<BenC> nice
<BenC> lrm and lum are uploaded, just waiting for the builds
<Nafallo> lum? metapackages?
<BenC> lum == linux-ubuntu-modules
<Nafallo> aha. kewl.
<BenC> like lrm, but it's all the stuff that used to be in ubuntu/ in feisty
<Nafallo> so my webcam might work soon ;-)
<BenC> ivtv doesn't build right with 2.6.21 v4l2 yet
<BenC> I probably just need to snag a newer version
<Nafallo> qcusb :-)
<BenC> ah, that should be there then
<BenC> wont have meta packages till after UDS
<Nafallo> hmm. the source is probably in unapproved?
<BenC> let this initial upload simmer a bit
<Nafallo> I haven't seen lrm and lum on -changes
<BenC> probably...archive folks are well into their weekend by now
<Nafallo> indeed
<BenC> lrm is in need-build on lp
<Nafallo> ah :-)
<Nafallo> I haven't seen my sponsored uploads to main yet either ;-)
<Nafallo> atleast not in the archive
<Nafallo> eog was the first one, and it's pending :-P
<Nafallo> :-)
<zorglu_> q. i would like to intercept a given syscall for all the apps (namely the bind() syscall), is there a way to do that? where should i look ?
<BenC> zorglu_: I'm not sure you can, but the kernel source is the place to look
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<BenC> are you attempting to get rid of the port < 1024 restriction on non-root?
<zorglu_> thanks but very large :) i would look for something similar to ipfilter but for syscall
<zorglu_> i was wondering if the guys doing all the security have soemthing like that
<BenC> there's no easy to to hook into syscalls
<BenC> basically hacking the code and recompiling, that's about it
<zorglu_> arg no cool
<zorglu_> ok thanks for your help
<mjg59> Well, for dynamically linked applications, you can LD_PRELOAD
<zorglu_> yep i was thinking about something like that, but issue with statically linked exe
<zorglu_> well a first implementation could use tLD_PRELOAD and maybe doing modif in kernel if the approach is proven 'good'
<cjb> Hi.  There's a vm_insert_pfm() namespace clash; the Ubuntu kernel has started defining it for some reason (upstream doesn't), and drm uses it too, so compiling against drm is broken.  I don't see a launchpad bug; does anyone know about this?
<BenC> cjb: how is it broken?
<cjb> BenC: /home/cjb/git/drm/linux-core/drm_compat.c:190: error: static declaration of vm_insert_pfn follows non-static declaration
<cjb> include/linux/mm.h:1126: error: previous declaration of vm_insert_pfn was here
<cjb> 
<cjb> BenC: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10576 diagnoses it.
<BenC> cjb: that's not our bug...your source need to not define it
<BenC> obviously it is doing so to be compatible with pre 2.6.21 kernels, which our kernel is
<BenC> however we pulled in some changes related to that from 2.6.21 to support newer drivers (like newer drm)
<BenC> cjb: edit drm_compat.c, and comment out that function declaration
<cjb> BenC: So, you're using code from 2.6.21, but you're not willing to advertise your kernel as 2.6.21, and you don't care that it breaks stuff.  :)
<BenC> I'm not going to call our kernel 2.6.21 just because we pulled one API from 2.6.21
<cjb> Yeah, I know I can do that.  I was hoping that other people using Ubuntu might be able to compile drm too.  ;-)
<BenC> and there's no way for me to "fix" it
<cjb> Okay, I understand.  It's not usual for something to check the kernel version, then?
<BenC> cjb: there's a small matter of whether we want a 2.6.20 compatible API, or better hw support...since we are more interested in the latter, since it helps alleviate the need for the former, we chose to update things
<BenC> cjb: it's normal yes, but it only applies to stock kernel code...no distro that I know of has perfect API compatibility with the stock source that the base on
<cjb> BenC: Yeah.
<cjb> BenC: drm has a policy to only support API changes in official kernel releases, so I guess I can just tell you that if you pull drm early without being willing to fix the API checks, you'll continue to lose.  :)
<BenC> cjb: how can I fix those checks?
<BenC> I mean really, what would you have me do?
<cjb> BenC: You can make them fail in your kernel source..
<cjb> Oh.  No you can't; sorry, being slow.
<BenC> besides, I think only a very very very few of our users plan on compiling their own drm, and those people know how to overcome this, and expect to do so, which means it isn't a loss for me or the distro
<BenC> or for our users in general
<cjb> I'd hope for more collaboration upstream than "haha, we broke compiling drm, it's your problem", but I understand your situation.
<mjg59> cjb: I can't think of any clean method to make these things fail. The assumption that checking for a kernel version is equivalent to checking for an API version has never been true.
<BenC> cjb: there's no way to collaborate, there's nothing I can do to fix it
<BenC> it's simply not possible
<BenC> besides, I didn't "break" anything
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-28
<cjwatson> BenC: ubuntu-modules didn't actually appear in the NEW queue, so if you were intending it to be there you have a bug
<cjwatson> oh, unless it's from the linux-ubuntu-modules source, which I guess it would have to be
<cjwatson> duh. /me -> bed
<BenC> cjwatson: heh, thanks
<crimsun> BenC: you're listed as the feisty contact; should I still send you patches for feisty-updates?
<BenC> crimsun: feisty -> pkl && kernel-team@
<BenC> crimsun: [FEISTY]  in the subject too
<crimsun> BenC: ok, thanks. I read a couple emails from k-t@ and was perplexed, since the wiki still mentions you being the contact
<BenC> crimsun: Ah, I need to update that, thanks
<BenC>       [WIRELESS]  cfg80211: New wireless config infrastructure.
<BenC> yay
<BenC>     Driver core: udev triggered device-<>driver binding
<fabbione> BenC: still awake?
<dade`> morning here
<fabbione> BenC: kernel headers are busted.
<rpereira> Hi. Does someone knows how to active CRT on an laptop with 945gm?
<rpereira>  When I use i810switch: I'm getting this error
<rpereira> :
<rpereira>  PCI id of i810 is not recognized
<dade`> wait
<dade`> this is not an help channel
<dade`> and even if it would be, your question is not kernel related
<dade`> hm, "even if it was" I guess
<dade`> anyway, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<dade`> there are some example xorg configuration to enable dual monitor
<dade`> and join #ubuntu for support
<rpereira> Thank you dade` and sorry.
* dade` feels a good guy
<abogani> BenC, ping
<abogani> Who is the kernel-team list moderator? 
<abogani> lamont, Are you kernel-team list moderator?
<lamont> hrm.. hard to answer people when they disappear
<defendguin> something happened between release and now and now the laptop lid close doesn't suspend the laptop.  I have checked my settings in power manager and they are still set to suspend on lid close.
<defendguin> how can i pin point what the problem is so i can put some decent information in the bug report
<abogani> Who is the kernel-team list moderator? I should send a patch in the mailing list but email never reach it...
<Nafallo> abogani: 15:53 < lamont> hrm.. hard to answer people when they disappear
<abogani> Nafallo: Ok, thanks.
<toocrazypt> hi
<cjwatson> BenC: kernel headers seem badly broken
<cjwatson> BenC: e.g. http://librarian.launchpad.net/7446222/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.busybox_1%3A1.1.3-4ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz, http://librarian.launchpad.net/7451197/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-sparc.busybox_1%3A1.1.3-4ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz, http://librarian.launchpad.net/7453000/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.netcfg_1.37ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BenC> cjwatson: missing build-dep for 'tr' command (coreutils
<BenC> )
<BenC> cjwatson: preparing an upload now
<cjwatson> you don't need to build-dep on coreutils - it's Essential: yes
<BenC> then something was broken on the buildd's
<cjwatson> is it visible in the build log?
<BenC> FNAME=$(patsubst $(INSTALL_HDR_PATH)/$(_dst)/%,%,$@)                    \
<BenC> STUBDEF=__ASM_STUB_`echo $$FNAME | tr a-z.- A-Z__`;                     \
<BenC> no, hidden by quite kbuild system :/
<cjwatson> what might FNAME end up being?
<cjwatson> (example)
<BenC> stat.h
<BenC> cjwatson: note, the linux-libc-dev built locally for me ended up just fine
<BenC> I tested it before upload, and checked the ones I have built here
<cjwatson> could it be locale-dependent?
<BenC> I export LANG=C in debian/rules
<cjwatson> LANG doesn't override, might be worth exporting LC_ALL=C instead
<BenC> this is the same code in linux-source-2.6.20 too, so it's not anything new
<cjwatson> just in case LC_COLLATE is set to something mad
<cjwatson> ok
<BenC> oh, right, we use LC_ALL=C
<BenC> export DH_COMPAT=4
<BenC> export LC_ALL=C
<BenC> export SHELL=/bin/bash -e
<cjwatson> in what file is the error visible?
<BenC> all files in /usr/include/asm/
<BenC> since they are stubs to asm-i386 and asm-x86_64
<cjwatson> oh I see, just __ASM_STUB_ with no suffix
<BenC> right
<cjwatson> I think it's more likely to be buggy make syntax
<BenC> why would it work on my build systems and not on the buildds?
<BenC> the only difference is these are running feisty still
<BenC> FNAME=$(patsubst $(INSTALL_HDR_PATH)/$(_dst)/%,%,$@)                    \
<BenC> STUBDEF=__ASM_STUB_`echo $$FNAME | tr a-z.- A-Z__`;                     \
<BenC> that's from 2.6.20...
<BenC> exact same code
<BenC> this is all in scripts/Makefile.headersinst btw
<cjwatson> I don't know, just saying missing tr on the buildds is massively unlikely
<BenC> what about a broken tr?
<BenC> let me get gutsy coreutils
<cjwatson>  coreutils | 5.97-5.2ubuntu3 |        feisty | source, amd64, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<cjwatson>  coreutils | 5.97-5.2ubuntu3 |         gutsy | source, amd64, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<cjwatson> identical
<cjwatson> unless libc broke it
<BenC> could be that too
<BenC> let me get a gutsy chroot and try these commands
<cjwatson> building a fix is going to be fun at this rate :-/
<cjwatson> probably shouldn't have done a sync pass today with this broken
<cjwatson> so ia64 and powerpc should still be fine
<cjwatson> infinity: we'll need a manual bootstrap to get us out of this, I suspect
<BenC> yeah, because kernel build does compile userspace stuff :/
<cjwatson> well, unless the glibc build can be done with broken kernel headers
<BenC> but still need to build new linux-libc-dev
<cjwatson> oh, right, yeah
<BenC> 10 more minutes till I get this updated gutsy chroot
<cjwatson> I'm partway through a debootstrap now
<cjwatson> # echo stat.h | tr a-z.- A-Z__
<cjwatson> STAT_H
<cjwatson> works fine here, though this is powerpc
<BenC> doing mine on amd64...
<cjwatson> version of make is the same in feisty and gutsy
<cjwatson> likewise for both dash and bash
<BenC> works for me too
<BenC> let me run a headers_install and see what happens
<cjwatson> is it possible that INSTALL_HDR_PATH is bust or something?
<cjwatson> or something else that would cause FNAME to be empty
<cjwatson> this does happen if that fragment of make is run in dash
<BenC> works fine here locally
<cjwatson> what's your /bin/sh?
<BenC> bash
<cjwatson> set it to dash as is now standard on Ubuntu, I bet it'll fail
<cjwatson> the buildds only switched to that in gutsy
<cjwatson> putting a semicolon after FNAME=... and before STUBDEF=... should fix it
<cjwatson> yep, confirmed in a microtestcase
<BenC> boom
<BenC> SHELL=/bin/bash fixes it
<cjwatson> I've mailed ubuntu-devel@ so fewer people will panic about build failures
<cjwatson> I would recommend adding the semicolon too
<cjwatson> from my reading of http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/xcu_chap02.html#tag_02_09_01 it's actually a bash bug that it works
<cjwatson> "Each variable assignment shall be expanded for tilde expansion, parameter expansion, command substitution, arithmetic expansion, and quote removal prior to assigning the value."
<cjwatson> well, hmm, it doesn't say whether it goes expand expand assign assign or expand assign expand assign, so it's probably just unspecified and bash is entitled to its interpretation
<cjwatson> I'll be out for most of the rest of the evening - I'd suggest mailing Adam instructions for recovery
<BenC> ok
<BenC> starting a build...initial packages look ok, but I have a big linux-2.6 sync to make sure is working
<abogani> BenC: May i disturb you about kernel-team mailing list? I would write emails about -rt kernel and my spec (wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime)... but no email reach the this mailing-list :-( 
<BenC> kernel-team moderator will pick it up within a day or so
<BenC> cjwatson: Uploading a package with just the SHELL= fix
<BenC> current HEAD has some build issues, so just getting this out
<abogani> BenC: It isn't first time... I attempted from january to write emails in kernel-team mailing-list (when i started my spec on realtime)...
<BenC> abogani: are you sub'd to the list?
<BenC> you should be sending emails from your subscribed address
<abogani> BenC: Yes i read every email...
<eean> I still have to cp ipw3945d-2.6.20-15-generic into existance
<BenC> does it send you an email back saying you were moderated?
<eean> otherwise my wireless card doesn't work
<BenC> eean: maybe because you have to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<eean> maybe so!
* eean checks
<BenC> install linux-generic to make sure you get it all, and stay updated
<abogani> BenC: Yes but after nothing happen..
<eean> BenC: yep, doing. 
<eean> is there a way to go back and delete old kernels and their modules automatically?
<BenC> automatically, no
<eean> hmm
<BenC> although, "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove" might do it
<eean> I guess normally it doesn't build up so much
<eean> like it did the weeks before feisty was released
<Nafallo> BenC: I hope they are marked as manually installed.
<BenC> yeah, normally you only see a problem when you follow the development cycle
<eean> ah nifty
<BenC> Nafallo: no, linux-image-generic pulls them in most times
<Nafallo> BenC: yea, but the code for autoremove marks them manually installed IIRC.
<Nafallo> BenC: if not, I would consider that a bug.
<BenC> I wouldn't
<Nafallo> nothing should EVER remove a kernel without me explicitly telling it to :-)
<eean> autoremove is explicit
<BenC> if you run "autoremove" you are telling it to :)
<eean> doesn't happy by itself
<eean> doesn't *happena
<eean> blah ;)
<Nafallo> hmm. some users might not check what packages will be removed :-P
<Nafallo> I want that shiny cleanup tool I've seen specs about for a while now :-)
<eean> and such users need old kernels hanging around?
<Nafallo> I'm paranoid about kernels since I did an dist-upgrade that removed the running kernel and failed to install the new one ;-)
<eean> ah well that would make sense
<eean> ah suck! 
<Nafallo> I had better words coming from me at the time :-P
<eean> actually had a similar problem, I manually uninstalled old kernels and the new kernels initrd wasn't correctly installed
<abogani> BenC: I don't want bother you with my stupid problem... Who can resolve my problem? _Only_ lamont?
<BenC> abogani: and kyle, but he is getting ready to travel, so probably isn't around
<BenC> abogani: best bet is to make sure your From matches the address you are sub'd to the list with
<abogani> BenC: Yes it is..... :-(  In the meanwhile where i can send emails about -rt kernel?
<BenC> abogani: depends on what your sending
<abogani> BenC: Or You prefer this channel? :-)
<BenC> what are you sending?
<abogani>  BenC: Part cuted from my email :-) "Attached to this email the realtime flavour diff for the new Gutsy kernel build system. I removed all things non strictly related to realtime preemption patch (kvm/paravirt/hypercall)."
<abogani> "I see, in gutsy's git tree, that BenC has already do all the works."
<BenC> abogani: Ah, cool...I actually included ingo's stock 2.6.21-rt1 patch, but if you can email me the new patch directly, I can include it
<abogani> BenC: Done.
<BenC> abogani: thanks
<abogani> BenC:  Where i can found git tree of the l-u-m and l-r-m ? I promised to UbuntuStudio guys all packages (headers, image, debug, all meta, l-u-m, l-r-m) for realtime kernel...
<BenC> abogani: they are private, but you need not worry about that
<BenC> lum and lrm are already done
<BenC> linux-meta wont be uploaded for a few weeks
<abogani> BenC: Thanks a lot! Kernel-team's people are incredible! :-)
<BenC> np :)
<abogani> BenC: Last thing... Who have kernel realtime's bugs assigned? 
<abogani> BenC: Me, Kernel Team , UbuntuStudio Team ?!?
<BenC> abogani: I was going to assign them to ubuntu-studio
<abogani> BenC: I don't know if it is the right thing...
<BenC> I would rather assign them to a team than a person
<BenC> and preferably not the kernel team
<BenC> ubuntu-studio has a vested interested in this patch
<abogani> BenC: Ok i understand. Thanks for all!
<BenC> thank you
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-04-29
<Nafallo> where is my /dev/sd* ?
<Nafallo> :-)
<n2diy> Hello, Update replaced my SMB kernel with a non SMB kernel. Seems like this could be a bug?
<mjg59> You mean SMP?
<mjg59> We don't distribute explicitly SMP kernels any more
<mjg59> The -generic kernel is SMP capable
<n2diy> mjg59: Yes, sorry SMP.
<cjb> n2diy: The SMP kernel went away a year ago or so.
<cjb> n2diy: Google for "SMP alternatives" (the lwn.net article is best) to understand why.
<n2diy> cjb: roger, I'll take a look for it.
<n2diy> cjb:, mjg59, Ok, I did quick read of the article, and not being a programmer, didn't get much out of it. My problem is Update disabled one of my CPUs, and I had to manually update to a new SMP kernel this morning. I'm running Dapper.
<n2diy_> test
<keturn> the feisty kernel doesn't recognize one of my drives ... it pauses for a bit on boot, eventually says that ata2 is unusually slow in responding, and then moves on without registering the drive.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
* cjwatson peers at http://librarian.launchpad.net/7459119/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-powerpc.linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22-1.5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - that can't be due to the broken kernel headers can it?
<fabbione> cjwatson: that failure looks more binutils failt
<fabbione> fault
<lamont> We received a request to merge the Launchpad account named =
<lamont> 'Ubuntu Kernel Team (kernel-team)' -- which have registered the email addre=
<lamont> ss =
<lamont> 'kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com' -- into the account named 'ben-collins'.
<lamont> BenC?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-21
<crimsun> timing: please follow up on the bug.
<osmosis> What is different in the -virtual kernel ?
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?
<bullgard4> (There is no modules.conf.)
<crimsun> e.g., echo blacklist 8139cp|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bullgard4> crimsun: There is no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.
<sn9> then you're not running ubuntu
<bullgard4> sn9: "~$ cat /etc/issue: Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l"
<sn9> then you have /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<bullgard4> sn9: Your statement is false. I have checked that by using mc.
<sn9> pastebin ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<bullgard4> sn9: "~$ ls /etc/modprobe.d; aliases, alsa-base; arch; arch-aliases, blacklist20080116; blacklist.dpkg-dist; blacklist-framebuffer; blacklist-modem; blacklist-oss; blacklist-scanner; blacklist-watchdog; bluez; fuse; fuse; ipw3945; isapnp; libpisock9; libsane; lrm-video; nvidia-kernel-nkc; options; toshiba_acpi.modprobe." 
<sn9> type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bullgard4> sn9: "~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a" does not produce an output. A following "~$ls /etc/modprobe.d/" obtains the old result.
<sn9> why is there a "blacklist20080116" and a "blacklist.dpkg-dist" in there?
<bullgard4> I have made a backup file "blacklist20080116" on 16th of January 2008 because my Gutsy did not work properly with my framebuffer console. Subsequently my framebuffer console did work all right. --  I do not know why there is a 'blacklist.dpkg-dist' file. May be I knew but if so, I have forgotten.
<sn9> the filenames are ignored -- the fact that it's in that folder means it gets used
<bullgard4> sn9: I am sorry but I do not understand your message. Pleas say it in other words.
<sn9> your renaming from "blacklist" to "blacklist20080116" did nothing, because the name of the file does not matter
<sn9> it's still in that folder, and that's what counts
<sn9> touble is, you have two of them now
<sn9> you should delete both, and immediately reinstall the pkg that owns it
<bullgard4> sn9: In January 2008 I made a backup copy of the 'blacklist' file then. 
<bullgard4> The original 'blacklist' file has gone.
<sn9> but that was gutsy, and you're on hardy now
 * sn9 refrains from yelling "do as i say!"
<bullgard4> Yes, and I have not changed anything in the /etc/modprobe.d directory by hand myself.
<sn9> except making the backup
<sn9> that was a change, and one you shouldn't have done
<bullgard4> sn9: I have made the backup in January 2008 and changed the 'blacklist' file subsequently. But this was under the Gutsy reign.
<sn9> if you need to add additional blacklist entries, you should always create a new cfile for them, not edit existing ones
<sn9> s/cfile/file/
<bullgard4> Hm, if I made a mistake in Gutsy, how can I repair this faulty Hardy configuration now?
<sn9> i just told you
<sn9> you should delete both, and immediately reinstall the pkg that owns it
<bullgard4> I do not understand what you mean by "the package that owns it". What DEB program package do you mean?
<sn9> sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist20080116 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.dpkg-dist ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install module-init-tools
<bullgard4> I have done so. Now "~$ls /etc/modprobe.d does not show a 'blacklist' file either.
<sn9> it redownloaded and reinstalled, right?
<bullgard4> Yes.
<bigcx2> hey all
<bigcx2> i'm trying to do a custom kernel with the hardy release candidate live cd
<bigcx2> and i've gotten it to boot but i get hung on:
<bigcx2> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1, 0)
<bigcx2> and i've googled the crap out of it
<bigcx2> i get a bunch of answers like
<bigcx2> enable X in your config and it will work, etc.
<bigcx2> but I can't get anything to fly
<bigcx2> i was hoping the pro's might have some ideas
<bigcx2> here's my config:
<bigcx2> http://clecol.net/config
<bigcx2> if anything is glaringly obvious i would appreciate the help 
<bigcx2> my e-mail is ccole2@mix.wvu.edu
<bigcx2> thanks
<amitk> bigcx2: have you recompiled l-u-m on the live cd?
<soren> bigcx2: unknown-block(1, 0) smells like a problem loading your initramfs.
<soren> bigcx2: Oh, live cd, you say?
<soren> bigcx2: Remastered live cd with your own kernel, is it?
<amitk> soren: he proabably left out unionfs/squashfs
<soren> amitk: Probably, yeah.
<soren> *shrug*
<Kano> hi, why do you use old drivers for pdc old? it would work fine with new pata ones. also when can we expect 2.6.24.5 merged?
<amitk> Kano: 2.6.24.5 will not be merged
<Kano> why not? as update?
<amitk> only important fixes will be cherry picked
<Kano> see no reason to do that
<amitk> Kano: we have some reasons - chief among them being avoiding introducing more regressions
<Kano> is there a power pc iso somewhere?
<maks_> ppc ubuntu is dropped afaik Kano 
<Kano> but there is still a powerpc part in the kernel?
<BenC> Kano: there are still ppc iso's
<BenC> Kano: look in ports on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Kano> thx
<BenC> Kano: And in regard to 2.6.24.5, we don't have the luxury of being able to merge without concern...regressions are a real issue (we've had them before because of .y updates)
<Kano> well 2.6.24.4 is used or not?
<BenC> Kano: we are at .3 + cherry picks from .y
<Kano> hmm
<BenC> We'll probably look into a full sync for 8.04.1
<BenC> which is just a little more than 3 months away
<Kano> is there a way to sync it manually?
<BenC> Check out our git and pull from 2.6.24.y :)
<Kano> have to look into that how that works...
<BenC> Basically git-clone of our tree, and git-pull of the 2.6.24.y stable git URL
<Kano> ah
<Kano> will try that now
<Kano> is there already a 2.6.25 git for u?
<Yetiszaf> is there something more powerfull than SysRQ for debugging? I currently have a fresh hardy-install that crashes randomly so hard that SysRQ is not responding any more.
<Kano> Yetiszaf: fglrx used?
<Yetiszaf> Kano: Nope. 
<Yetiszaf> it's using madwifi and nvidia, but it has to be madwifi then.
<Yetiszaf> and I can't get any information out since it virtually stops at zero.
<Kano> i guess so, try blacklist ath_pci
<Kano> and use ndiswrapper instead
<Yetiszaf> 'k. I'll try that when I'm home.
<Yetiszaf> anything known about special Cards crashing?
<Kano> or disable it using the restricted modules tool
<Yetiszaf> thanks.
<Yetiszaf> Anything else that can be done to get more information from the kernel?
<Kano> BenC: well a "trivial" merge does not seem to be possible
<Kano> BenC: http://paste.debian.net/1240
<alex_joni> cjwatson: ping
<BenC> mjg59: ping
<Florob> Hi, I was wondering how the prepare-ppa-source script in git is meant to be used, because it just deleted my git branch twice (my branch is in linux-2.6.24 and the script does "rm -rf ../linux*")
<cjwatson> alex_joni: pong
<alex_joni> cjwatson: short question, if it's not a bother.. do you remember where the /etc/apt/sources.list for an installed system gets created? (I need to add a custom repo, and don't seem to remember - it was something casper related iirc)
<cjwatson> alex_joni: apt-setup
<cjwatson> alex_joni: in the case of a desktop installation it's borged into the ubiquity package, /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/
<alex_joni> cjwatson: oh, that's right.. thanks
<alex_joni> cjwatson: and that is used both when installing from the Live system and when using the boot option to install?
<cjwatson> yeah
<alex_joni> nifty :)
<cjwatson> BenC: did you get anywhere with that hang during installation?
<BenC> cjwatson: I'm writing up a summary of what I've done over the weekend
<Jeeves_> Can anyone here form an answer on my last question in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/58170 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58170 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Kernel race condition if nfs mounts present on real or virtual nodes [kernel BUG at lib/radix-tree.c]" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sn9> is help.ubuntu.com down for anybody else?
<sn9> i was in the middle of editing a page
<elmo> it should be back now
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
<BenC> mjg59: hey, have you looked into kernel mode setting at all?
<Jeeves_> I guess not?
<tjaalton> BenC: is .25 or .26 planned for Intrepid? kernel mode-setting might make it in .27 AIUI
<BenC> tjaalton: .26, but we might consider pulling in the feature
<rtg> tjaalton: no firm plan yet, but likely .26
<tjaalton> yeah, that's what I had in mind too..
* amitk changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: "Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.24-16.30 |  Latest news: Intrepid plans open: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/UDS/May2008 | Next meeting: April 22, 16:00 UTC | Kernel Team machine: http://kernel.ubuntu.com"
<mjg59> BenC: To what extent?
<BenC> mjg59: I'm interested in the feature in general, but haven't had a chance to look at it other than the simple article I read
<tjaalton> bryce said that keithp hopes to rewrite it within a month or so :)
<tjaalton> but this is second hand information..
<mjg59> BenC: The model is basically to move the code in X that bangs the hardware into the kernel
<mjg59> BenC: I'm not sure that the userland API is nailed down yet, so it probably won't hit mainline for a little while yet
<BenC> mjg59: right, but I'm looking at the benefit of cleaner boot screens, vt switching, and linux BSOD type stuff
<BenC> especially the latter
<mjg59> The BSOD stuff hasn't been implemented yet
<BenC> That's what I figured...sound like a good project for ubuntu though
<BenC> the improved suspend/resume was another bonus
<BenC> even if this is all just for intel gfx at the moment
<bigcx2_> hey all
<bigcx2_> how would i call debian/rules if i just wanted to build unionfs and squashfs 
<bigcx2_> for l-u-m
<bigcx2_> or even all of the fs/
<Kano> you would need to change the config, but usally you should build sound too
<bigcx2_> i don't need sound
<amitk> bigcx2_: just edit debian/config/i386 to your liking
<bigcx2_> Kano: which config are you talking about
<bigcx2_> hm
<Kano> the default config has no sound card support
<bigcx2_> mk
<bigcx2_> gotcha
<bigcx2_> it's failing on d-i stuff
<bigcx2_> which i don't want
<bigcx2_> No module interdependencies found. This probably means your modules.dep is broken.
<bigcx2_> If this is intentional, touch /usr/src/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/d-i-i386/no-modules
<bigcx2_> which i did
<bigcx2_> i touched it
<bigcx2_> but somewhere along the line it got hosed
<bigcx2_> this is my command: debian/rules binary-arch arch=i386 flavours="386"
<tseliot> tjaalton: did you have a look at Bug #36625?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "can't remove nvidia-glx" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36625
<tseliot> it looks like adding a simple || true to the end of the lines would solve the problem
<tjaalton> tseliot: hmm, to the end of which lines?
<tseliot> tjaalton: have a look at this file:
<tseliot> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13643439/nvidia-glx-new.postrm
<tseliot> and compare it with the original file
<tseliot> ﻿tjaalton: of course you will have to patch the debian/nvidia-glx.postrm.in of the linux-restricted-module instead of that file.
<tjaalton> ah right
<soren> I'm still working on the hang-until-key-pressed thing in kvm. If you have any ideas at all, please don't hesitate to share them..
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-22
<kraut> moin
<soren> Are there any kernel command line parameters I can use to modify anything about the scheduler's behaviour?
<sn9> clocksource=
<sn9> probably others, too
<sn9> i tried "notsc" but that made it crash
<sn9> how goes the kvm effort? i filed and/or commented on a flurry of launchpad bug reports
<sn9> beginning with Bug #198957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198957 in virt-manager "virt-manager needs libvirt-bin, but is not marked as required" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198957
<amitk> soren: have you tried irqfixup, irqpoll, noirqdebug, acpi=off, acpi=noirq?
<soren> Not yet. I'll try those.
<sn9> soren: can you remove the fix-released tag from that bug?
<soren> No.
<soren> Well, yes, I can, but I won't.
<soren> virt-manager. does. not. need. libvirt-bin.
<sn9> did you read the later comments?
<sn9> soren: ^^^
<soren> Yes.
<soren> Can we discuss this in #ubuntu-virt, perhaps? It's not really #ubuntu-kernel material.
<sn9> oops
<mdomsch> rtg, ping
<mdomsch> rtg: re akpm's note about edd=off being broken
<rtg> mdomsch: I saw it. what do you think?
<mdomsch> haven't you had that patch in the ubuntu beta kernels for weeks?
<rtg> mdomsch: actually, for months.
<rtg> mdomsch: I can grovel LP for EDD reports, but I don't remember seeing anything.
<rtg> mdomsch: I think it went in during Jan/Feb timeframe.
<cjwatson> edd=off> reference?
<mdomsch> hey nice - http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.24-rc6-git8.id
<mdomsch> I didn't realize they put the commit ids there
<mdomsch> cjwatson, lkml this morning from akpm
<cjwatson> we default to edd=off in Ubuntu though, right?
<rtg> mdomsch: I'm not seeing anything in LP. I'm pretty sure Jose tested it thoroughly as well.
<rtg> at least on Dell platforms.
<rtg> cjwatson: yead, but lemme check for sure.
<mdomsch> nothing between .24-rc6-git2 and -git8 in the git log that's obvious
<mdomsch> which is where the reporter said it would be
<rtg> cjwatson: the EDD defualt is off, but can be set at boot time.
<mdomsch> nothing in the git diff between those either that could be related
<rtg> mdomsch: bogus report perhaps?
<rtg> amitk: CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE doesn't help much 'cause you have to recompile with the table path.
<amitk> rtg: i thought it had a hardcoded path with filename in it?
<rtg> amitk: the default is empty.
<rtg> amitk: I didn't look at the code. Does it load the table dynamically?
<Helvasca> he
<Helvasca> y
<Helvasca> I was just wondering if anything has being happening with the fan issue
<amitk> rtg: yes, if it finds a certain file at the given path.
<rtg> amitk: cool. that is way more useful to a distro.
<cking> are we referring to drivers/acpi/osl.c
<rtg> cking: I think so.
<cking> if CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is defined, it's hardcoded with file defined by CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE
<rtg> cking: yeah, I'm just looking to see what that value was in hardy
<mdomsch> rtg, perhaps
 * mdomsch responds on lkml
<doko> BenC: no chance for #137043 for intrepid?
<rtg> doko: highly unlikely
<rtg> doko: never mind. I was thinking hardy
<doko> rtg: ok, let's try to sit down at uds, maybe I could add this with your help
<rtg> doko: we are maintaining a UDS topics page. lemme find it...
<cking> rtg: I thought we relied on CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD - which uses /DSDT.aml
<amitk> rtg: it is in /topic
<cking> amitk: that's far too handy
<rtg> amitk: you're gonna have to elaborate. I'm far to dense this morning.
<amitk> just type '/topic'
<rtg> amitk: oh, you mean on IRC.
<amitk> rtg: yeah, for the link
<rtg> doko: ^^^ add your topic there.
<rtg> cking: it appears that if you leave CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE blank, then it defaults to /DSDT.aml in the initramfs.
<cking> rtg: a sensible fallback to a undefined DSTD_FILE :-)
<rtg> cking: it looks like the default hardy behavior, so no changes required. that's just too easy.
<cking> rtg: iwhen it looks too easy and some sneaky difference bites later is what I don't like.
<cking> ^iwhen^when
<amitk> rtg: there shouldn't be any difference in behaviour. That patch was is very good shape IMO.
<cking> has there been considerable patching to make suspend/resume work OK in hardy? 2.6.25 just does not resume well on my laptop.
<cking> ...mind you the USB hub does not help my laptop resume since it draws to much power - a non-compliant hub!
<amitk> cking: broken driver perhaps?
<cking> amitk: yeah - I just don't have the inclination to fix it right now.. it's bad enough sorting out other peoples bugs :-)
<cking> ..not that I mind :)
<smb> BenC: ping
<BenC> smb: ?
<phoenix24> Is the Kernel Meeting already over ?
<smb> BenC: You can ignore the last ping. It was for the call. :)
<sn9> phoenix24: there did not appear to be one 53 minutes ago
<DB42> how can i check why my laptop fan doesn't work after returning from hibernation till i unplug AC ?
<johanbr> DB42: Sounds like an ACPI problem.
<DB42> yeah, but i have no idea how to go about it
<DB42> seen lots of complaints on launchpad with no solutions
<DB42> i was hoping the move from 7.10 to 8.04 would fix it... but alas it does not
<johanbr> HP laptop?
<DB42> lenovo 3000 n100
<DB42> the fan works ok normally, but when i hibernate / return it doesn't work till i unplug / replug the AC
<DB42> the other day i forgot, and the laptop got to 90 degree Celusius or so
<DB42> burning hot
<johanbr> Someone may have hacked up a working DSDT.
<DB42> when i disconnected the AC is immidiatily shut down for thermal protection
<DB42> where can i check
<alex_joni> giyf
<DB42> i'll look for lenovo 3000 n100 dsdt
<DB42> is there a debug verbose mode for acpi where i can see what it does ?
<alex_joni> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/broken-suspend-and-hibernate-on-lenovo-3000-n100-running-ubuntu-530203/
<alex_joni> (might be related..)
<DB42> yeah, i found it on google, doesn't seem relatd at all
<DB42> and it's older version with different problems
<DB42> any ideas how to debug acpi ?
<Man_of_Wax> anyone knows if evtouch driver or some other driver for tablet pc are already included in hardy kernel? My tablet pc seems to works without xserver-xorg-evtouch drivers but I can't figure out a way to calibrate the touchscreen
<JanC> maybe the hardware emulates a mouse or something like that?
<Man_of_Wax> i have no idea
<sn9> it probably uses the wacom interface
<Man_of_Wax> maybe... infact the right click doesn't work
<sn9> try the wacom utils
<kraut> is it possible to renice threads of a process?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-23
<kraut> moin
<ubuntudemon> Hey. Can I do anything to provide more information to this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220640 And does anybody know how to use ipw3945 with Hardy's kernel ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220640 in linux "[hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. regression from gutsy (ipw3945+wpasupplicant)" [Undecided,New] 
<amitk> ubuntudemon: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/219268
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219268 in ubuntu "iwl3945 doesn't work with my wifi card (ipw3945 did)" [Undecided,New] 
<BenC> ubuntudemon: we don't have ipw3945 in hardy
<BenC> ubuntudemon: oops, misread the bug title
<BenC> ubuntudemon: anyway, install linux-backports-modules-hardy-generic
<BenC> reboot and try that
<alex_joni> ubuntudemon: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4612681 ?
<ubuntudemon> alex_joni thanks. but I don't think that will work. I don't have any LED issues. I'll try just in case :)
<alex_joni> ubuntudemon: the main point on that page was the "options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1"
<alex_joni> the led is just a minor nag
<ubuntudemon> alex_joni does that work from a live cd ?
<alex_joni> ubuntudemon: it might
<ubuntudemon> alex_joni thanks for the suggestion. it didn't work but I got different errors see : https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/220640/comments/9
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220640 in linux "[hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. regression from gutsy (ipw3945+wpasupplicant)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubuntudemon> alex_joni : I'm also talking in #ubuntu-bugs about this problem
<BenC> ubuntudemon: on a livecd boot do: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945; modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<ubuntudemon> BenC : Thanks for the suggestion. I've tried something like that. It gives different error messages like "ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN] Device or resource busy". I'm trying again to put more debugging information on this in the bug report.
<alex_joni> BenC: it might be that starting the module once confuses the HW, and it won't work until a next reboot
<alex_joni> ubuntudemon: try disabling the module when starting the LiveCD.. I think there is a bootoption to disable a certain module from loading
<ubuntudemon> BenC : Here's the newest debugging log : https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/220640/comments/11  (different errors than when not using disable_hw_scan)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 220640 in linux "[hardy] iwl3945 + wpasupplicant fails to connect to university network. regression from gutsy (ipw3945+wpasupplicant)" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<ubuntudemon> Is there a way to give disable_hw_scan=1 at bootup (using the live cd) ?
<soren> ubuntudemon: Press F6.
<alex_joni> module_name.parameter_name=value
<ubuntudemon> so it's : iwl3945.disable_hw_scan=1
<alex_joni> so I would try iwl3945.disable_hw_scan=1 in the boot param list (the one you get with F6)
<ubuntudemon> I'm trying now
<ubuntudemon> I added it at the end of the line
<ubuntudemon> unknow boot option .... ignoring
<ubuntudemon> I must have done something wrong .. trying again
<ubuntudemon> again the "unkown boot option" thing
<ubuntudemon> I just tried again with the same result.. so I must be doing something wrong
<ubuntudemon> I'm pressing F6 and typing iwl3945.disable_hw_scan=1 at the end of the line. 
<ubuntudemon> What about including the ipw3945 module in Ubuntu as an option ? It's possible see : http://james.colannino.org/downloads.html
<amitk> ubuntudemon: Hardy is being released tomorrow :) And ipw3945 isn't supported by Intel anymore.
<ubuntudemon> After a reboot and using "sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 ; sudo modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1" I'm seeing both errors in one run : ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument 
<ubuntudemon> ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN] Device or resource busy
<ubuntudemon> amitk : I know but I also found that a lot of people have all kinds of issues with iwl3945
<rtg_> ubuntudemon: have you tried LBM? It has a more recent release of iwlwifi.
<ubuntudemon> rtg_ no I haven't. I have never heard about LBM. 
<ubuntudemon> Do you mean linux-backports-modules ? Yes I have tried it.
<rtg_> ubuntudemon: try installing linux-backports-modules for Hardy.
<rtg_> ubuntudemon: oh.
<BenC> ubuntudemon: did you reboot after doing so?
<ubuntudemon> BenC : I'm running of a Hardy livecd (RC). I'm running an encrypted Gutsy installation on my harddrive and I don't want to upgrade if I can't get wireless to work.
<ubuntudemon> But installing linux-backports-modules and modprobing iwl3945 seemed not to need a reboot because i'm seeing the led_class module which I didn't see before
<ubuntudemon> sudo modinfo iwl3945 | grep srcversion gives : srcversion: FDE2E62843DE3ED112A50C3
<ubuntudemon> Is there anything else I can try from the live cd ?
<ubuntudemon> Tomorrow I'm helping someone who runs Gutsy to get on this wireless network. He also has intel 3945 wireless. Maybe we'll have time to test hardy live on his machine.
<ubuntudemon> If there is nothing else I can try I'm going home and I'll try any new suggestions tomorrow. Thanks everybody for your help.
<ubuntudemon> Bye all! 
<boritek> hello
<boritek>  My ubuntu hardy heron uses the hard disk too much and for too long. It seems that it is probably kjournald, pdflush, and/or syslogd
<boritek> it starts using the hard disk in about every 20 minutes for 1-3 minutes
<boritek> and it slows down my system even slows applications like firefox inspite of the fact that CPU usage shows 30% only
<boritek> why kjournald takes so much time? (if it is the culprit)
<boritek> i made a `ps faux`: http://pastebin.com/d34cda402
<boritek> anybody?
<BenC> boritek: are you sure it isn't the trackerd?
<boritek> BenC, well it doesnt come up in the iotop or atop list
<boritek> and i turned the updating off
<BenC> is it swapping?
<boritek> i dont think so, it keeps having 5% only
<boritek> BenC, http://pastebin.com/d34cda402
<BenC> No, I mean is your system using swap
<alex_joni> BenC: guess -16 will be the one for tomorrow?
<BenC> yeah
<alex_joni> cool :)
<fbond> Hi, sorry to bother with this sort of question: supposing I rebuilt ubuntu-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic on Feisty.  Everything seems to be in order, but the driver doesn't work correctly (snd-hda-intel).  I'm at a loss as to why that would be.  I get a DMA memory allocation error in dmesg.
<fbond> fbond: (the driver works fine on Gutsy)
<rtg> fbond: I'm confused. how do you build LBM 2.6.22 on Feisty? That is a Gutsy package.
<fbond> rtg: I modified it slightly and turned it into a 2.6.20 package.
<fbond> rtg: It only contains updated ALSA modules.
<fbond> Those should work fine with either kernel version.  The snd-hda-intel driver in Feisty doesn't work with this hardware, but the snd-hda-intel from Gutsy does.  I can't dist upgrade the platform yet, though.
<fbond> Seems that there's more to a working snd-hda-intel than what's in the module itself, though, and that caught me a bit by surprise.
<rtg> fbond: yeah, I think you're on own on this one. I would suspect incorrect headers or something.
<rtg> s/on own/on your own/
<fbond> rtg: thanks
<boritek> BenC, yes i have 2GB swap
<BenC> boritek: but is it being used is what I am asking
<BenC> boritek: like have you exhausted your memory and progs are swapping out
<boritek> BenC, my Gnome-panel says the system is using 5% swap
<boritek> i have 1GB RAM 61%used, 33%cache
<BenC> boritek: can you pastebin /proc/meminfo
<boritek> BenC, http://pastebin.com/d6c5bea6d
<BenC> boritek: I suspect you are just getting swap usage and that causes disk usage
<boritek> BenC, i never experienced this earlier
<boritek> and it does it when i even dont do anything particular
<BenC> you may have more things running, or they may be using more memory
<boritek> if there is 33% cache it can just free it up, right?
<boritek> so there is plenty of memory, and swap isnt really used, its only 5%
<BenC> it's still ~90Megs used, so there is something being written to it
<boritek> and reserving disk for 2-3minutes it could read and write more hundred MBs
<boritek> i shot down may services like, postfix, mysql, postgresql, and it still does this
<boritek> many*
<boritek> BenC, i also got 100 iowait which is definitly abnormal i think
<boritek> 100%
<boritek> system is quite unresponsive at those times
<boritek> BenC, swap is not being in use
<boritek> i am just watching it with iotop
<sleepster> how have the ubuntu kernel diverged from the standard linux kernel?
<sleepster> and are the changes drastic?
<crimsun> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/
<sleepster> so what is the best way to dive into kernel development?
<crimsun> Linux? BSD? something distro-specific?
<sleepster> Linux
<crimsun> http://kernelnewbies.org, probably
<sleepster> I am wondering if I should first implement my own kernel
<sleepster> to get hands on experience on how everything ties together
<JanC> only if you have 2-3 years  ;)
<JanC> writing/fixing drivers might be a start though
<sleepster> sounds good :)
<JanC> AFAIK kernelnewbies is a good resource to get started
<sleepster> thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-24
<kraut> moin
<smurf> Oh happiness. This here Dell server: generic kernel OK, server kernel => AACRAID dead.
<smurf> Ah, LP#149071
<Niptech> hi
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> is someone working on   
<nxvl> Bug #194029?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194029 in synergy "2.6.24-8 Introduces Network Issue" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194029
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-25
<_roanth_> why are the NUMA config settings enabled by default on my amd x86_64 dual core machine  (ubuntu 7.10) ??
<benh> BenC: ping
<duncanm> hello amitk
<duncanm> i'm having trouble with suspend on my eee because my /home is mounted on an SDHC card, and it seems like USB persist is not working
<amitk> duncanm: sorry... got distracted
<duncanm> no problem
<amitk> duncanm: hardy does have USB persist enabled, but apparently we need another patch on top to get it to work correctly. I have that patch applied and working with Classmate.
<duncanm> ah
<duncanm> amitk: do you have packages available?
<duncanm> a ppa or something like that?
<amitk> unfortunately, due to a conflict with another patch, this patch couldn't make it to Hardy before it was released. I am working to make it available through a ppa - https://edge.launchpad.net/~cmpc-developers/+archive
<duncanm> hmm, but eventually, this patch will be merged into the mainline kernel, right?
<duncanm> hmm
<amitk> duncanm: that is the idea
<duncanm> i'm not so keen on building a kernel on an eee pc, i wish my desktop didn't died earlier this week ;-(
<duncanm> amitk: oh, also, it'll be great if you could update that bug report with a note about this
<duncanm> i think as more eee pc users upgrade to hardy, more people will run into this problem
<amitk> duncanm: what is the bug id, if you have it handy?
<duncanm> i think it's 197166
<duncanm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197166
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197166 in linux "[hardy] kernel should have usb persist mode built in" [Wishlist,Fix committed] 
<duncanm> i can post on the eeeuser forum too
<amitk> duncanm: there are two things - enabling CONFIG_MMC_RESUME_UNSAFE and the USB persist patch
<duncanm> ah
<amitk> duncanm: I don't have access to an eeePC, so I am not 100% positive, but the CONFIG option should be required for a mounted fs to be restored on resume
<duncanm> amitk: do you have a pre-built package? i could test it out for you right now
<duncanm> amitk: could you check on my message before i post it to the eeeuser forum?
<duncanm> amitk: i PM'ed you my message, i'll post it once you tell me it's good to go
<amitk> duncanm: I should have one early next week. Just add the above PPA to your /etc/apt/sources.list and upgrade next week.
<duncanm> hmm, okay
<duncanm> amitk: can you check on my PM?
<duncanm> oh, i changed the wording a bit so people won't think there's a pre-built kernel
<duncanm> amitk: yeah?
<amitk> duncanm: I'll comment in detail on the bug, than you can reword your message. There is a bug there :)
<duncanm> oh
<duncanm> okay
<duncanm> amitk: i shorted my message and posted it, http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?pid=232684#p232684
<amitk> duncanm: check bug
<duncanm> asac: hey, i found out about this mozilla bug (https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424915)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 424915 in Layout: View Rendering "Scrolling on FF3/gmail/linux much slower than on FF2" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<duncanm> which is probably related to the slowdown that people have been seeing in beta5
<duncanm> the package on my SuSE box was rebuilt with that patch, and performance is a lot better
<duncanm> amitk: thanks for updating the bug
<duncanm> amitk: good night
<james_w> Hi all. What's the easiest way to find out what version of something is in l-u-m?
<james_w> I wan't to know whether it's worth fixing the ov511 package.
<james_w> #define DRIVER_VERSION "v1.64 for Linux 2.5" <- Is that likely to be correct?
<amitk> james_w: "grep VERSION" in the ov511 directory will show the version of the decompressor modules too. But the version above looks right.
<james_w> amitk: ok, thanks, it's probably worth fixing the ov511 package then as that is 2.32.
<james_w> How do you feel generally about -source packages that are for modules present in l-u-m etc?
<amitk> james_w: didn't quite understand that
<james_w> so there is at least one (ov511) module that is in l-u-m, but also has (from Debian) a -source package for use with module-assistant to let people compile it for themselves
<james_w> maintaining two is a bit of overhead, but allowing people to compile if they want could be a good thing.
<james_w> in this case they would get a newer version of the module, so it could be really useful, but other times it might be the same version.
<amitk> james_w: the Ubuntu kernel is completely independent of Debian. We have our own build system and compiling using Debian tools isn't really supported.
<mjg59> james_w: if ov511-source is still in Ubuntu, then it should be removed
<mjg59> It's an oversight
<james_w> mjg59: even though it's a newer version?
<mjg59> Then it's also a bug that the newer version isn't in l-u-m
<mjg59> But yes, supplying two versions of the same code in different versions is obviously wrong
<james_w> ok, thanks. I'll file that bug if it's not there, and then see about removing the -source packages that we ship.
<james_w> just to confirm, we would want to remove all of the ones in -ubuntu-, -backports- and -restricted- (if any?)
<cjwatson> we can't (well, I suppose won't) remove packages from hardy's release pocket now, though
<amitk> james_w: yes, anything we carry in LUM, LBM and LRM shouldn't be available as separate source packages. And all other sources (if any) should be moved to one of these three. But this will happen only for Intrepid now, AFAICT.
<james_w> cjwatson: *nod*, this will just be going forward
<james_w> amitk: ah, ok, so you want to pull in the other -source packages as well? I couldn't find ov51x-jpeg anywhere, that would be a candidate, and the package that started me down this whole road in the first place.
<james_w> I'll file bugs for those as well then.
<james_w> what's the deciding factor between LRM and LBM?
<mjg59> l-b-m is for backported stuff from newer kernels
<mjg59> l-r-m is for non-free drivers
<mjg59> l-u-m is for everything else
<amitk> james_w: R=restricted (binary blobs, firmware that are redistributable)
<james_w> cool, thanks. I mistyped LRM instead of LUM.
<soren> I feel like an idiot for asking this, but if I get a "BUG: soft lockup - CPU blah" for *both* of my CPU's... How is it that I'm actually getting that error message?
<soren> I mean... if it's in some sort of locked up state, how does it find the time to step out of the lock, tell me it's locked, and then wander back into the locked state?
<rtg> it sounds like soft lockup threads get queued. I'd have to look for sure.
<soren> There's just something about the state that I don't entirely understand.
<soren> For some reason the CPU stops rescheduling? Is that it? So something disabled interrupts and never reenabled them?
<rtg> kernel/softlockup.c: this code detects soft lockups: incidents in where on a CPU the kernel does not reschedule for 10 seconds or more.
<soren> ...so if it doesn't reschedule..
<soren> No, still not getting it.
<soren> If it doesn't reschedule, how does the thing that echoes the error get scheduled?
<soren> (if all CPU's are in this state)
<rtg> soren: I imagine the BUG warning is running off the timer interrupt.
<soren> I suppose I'll understand when I grow up.
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209971
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209971 in linux "[Hardy Regression] cx22702 no longer works" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<|DuReX|> any id when this will get fixxed ?
<|DuReX|> the patch is there, and its working perfect
<|DuReX|> would be nice if it was included into ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-26
<lamont> meh.  I wish the hardy ia64 kernel would actually mount the raid root device for me..
<lamont> ah... iz missing scsi driver it would appear.
<ripps> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does anybody here know where I can find an Ubuntu repository for the new 2.6.25 kernels?
<ripps> Hello?
<ripps> Is this not the right place?
<johanbr> ripps: Nowhere. At least as far as official repos go.
<ripps> Okay, I guess I'll have to compile it using KernelCheck
<osmosis> what is, /dev/mapper/loop0p1 ?
<Aranel> In Ubuntu Hardy Kernel, CONFIG_NUMA = y or n ?
<mjg59> y
<Aranel> oh, can you say same thing for gutsy kernel?
<Aranel> I found a problem with random segfaults and I think the reason is config_numa.
<mjg59> Also y
<mjg59> On AMD64 and ia64 only - i386 doesn't have it
<Aranel> my system is i686
<Aranel> and It occurs random segfaults since hardy upgrade.
<Aranel> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0401.2/1627.html
<Aranel> its an old message but it says the problem is config_numa .
<cheddarcheese> are there -mm patches in the ubuntu kernel?
<Aranel> will you release a new kernel patch ? i heard -and i have too- crash/freezes in 8.04 . And I have a random segfault problem with new kernel.
<BenC> cheddarcheese: no
<BenC> Aranel: If you are running a 32-bit x86 kernel, there is no CONFIG_NUMA
<BenC> Aranel: and unless you can provide us with a patch that fixes the problem, we can't reliably say whether it will get fixed or not
<Aranel> i'm running a 32-bit x86_64 kernel but I have random segfaults. And I can find only a one document it says config_numa :/
<Aranel> If I send you my dmesg log, can you find the real problem for me ? :)
<mjg59> Aranel: 32-bit x86_64 kernel?
<Aranel> uhh, i'm using 32-bit Ubuntu with hardy kernel. in uname -a it says i686.
<Aranel> (this ixxx think is confusing :)
<mjg59> Then you don't have CONFIG_NUMA
<Aranel> hmm but I still have a problem  :)
<Aranel> If I send you my dmesg, can you explain it for me ?
<alex_joni> Aranel: you can easily check by looking in to /boot/config-'uname -r'
<Aranel> I googled it but I cant find anything.
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-04-27
<cheddacheese> when will ext4 be in the kernel?
<johanbr> cheddacheese: I don't know, but ext4 is still pretty experimental. I wouldn't use it on anything important.
<cheddacheese> well its in the vanilla kernel.
<cheddacheese> im using it right now, but its not in the ubuntu kernel
<johanbr> If it's in the vanilla kernel, I'm sure it'll be synced in for Hardy+1.
<mjg59> cheddacheese: There's no guarantee that the on-disk format is stable yet
<mjg59> Hence ext4dev rather than ext4
<cheddacheese> cant it be included as an expermental option? the user has to add test_fs to there existing ext3 partitions in order to mount as ext4dev.
<mjg59> No. There's no reason to be running ext4 now unless you're developing it, and if you are then you'll need to be building new kernels anyway.
<cheddacheese> o but ubuntu includes xfs which imo is not even stsble as ext4dev
<mjg59> xfs has a stable on-disk format
<cheddacheese> d=the=then y does it corrupt easy then
<crimsun> where are you getting metrics for "it corrupt[s] easy"?
<cheddacheese> every hard poweroff corrupts it for me.
<mjg59> cheddacheese: That's not what stable on-disk format means
<cheddacheese> duh
<mjg59> When the ext4 format has been stabalised, then it's likely it'll be enabled
<mjg59> Until then, it's not useful for it to be
<cheddacheese> is there a way to enable it without compiling a kernel?
<mjg59> No. But, like I said, it's no use as a filesystem right now unless you're willing to back up and restore on every kernel upgrade.
<mjg59> So you should only be using it if you're developing the code
<cheddacheese> im using ext4dev right now as a testfs for some stuff and it has survived more crashes than xfs.
<cheddacheese> so yeah maybe xfs should be removed until it gets more stablised if it ever does
<mjg59> The xfs on-disk format is perfectly stable
<cheddacheese> maybe for you but not for me
<mjg59> No. Really. You don't know what you're talking about.
<mjg59> The way in which data is arranged on the disk in xfs does not change with new kernel versions. As a result, new kernels can read partitions formatted with older kernels.
<mjg59> That is not currently guaranteed with ext4
<cheddacheese> i do know wat i am talking about
<cheddacheese> when they devoled ext3 they did everything possible not to change the on disk layout to make it backwards compatiable
<mjg59> See http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/6/28/454
<mjg59> Note the last paragraph
<cheddacheese> i see that
<mjg59> So, until the on-disk format has been stabalised and will no longer change, it can be enabled in Ubuntu
<cheddacheese> that wont happen for a long time as most of the stuff that will change the layout r in da mm kernel.
<mjg59> That's not a problem
<cheddacheese> it is for ext3 users
<mjg59> Having to backup and restore their filesystems after a kernel upgrade would be more of a problem
<cheddacheese> im sure you dont know the limitations of ext3
<mjg59> Oddly enough, I do
<cheddacheese> wat r they den
<mjg59> ...
<cheddacheese> nm
<mjg59> (Even if I didn't know, it's hardly difficult to find the ext4 entry on Wikipedia)
<cheddacheese> I know more about filesystems than any ubuntu kernel dev
<ripps> I just installed the kernel 2.6.25 using kernelcheck in Ubuntu 8.04. How do I propertly get sound working in the custom kernel? Not having much help in #ubuntu and #alsa.
<johanbr> ripps: That's hard to summarize in a few lines. You just have to make sure you have all the config options you need and then it should just work.
<ripps> Do I install Alsa in Kernel, or reinstall the Alsa package?
<johanbr> In the kernel probably, if you're building a kernel.org kernel.
<ripps> Another question: Why are custom built kernels so much larger than distrubution kernels? The intrd image was about 45mb, while all the other intrd's were around 8mb
<crimsun> they aren't stripped.
<ripps> crimsum: what's that mean?
<crimsun> and I would build alsa-driver separately unless you enabled all the config options, to which I presume johanbr referred, in your .config.
<crimsun> ripps: you probably want to see strip(1)
<ripps> I think the problems I was experiencing was because I accidently built both alsa and oss into the kernel. I'm rebuilding it without oss.
<crimsun> be aware that 2.6.25 ships with 1.0.16rc2, which is older than what hardy ships in lum.
<crimsun> (not to mention the various additions and quirks added in lum)
<johanbr> ripps: Why are you compiling your own kernel anyway>
<johanbr> ?
<ripps> johanbr: Just want to play around. Why not? Linux is mostly just my mess around OS anyway.
<johanbr> okay :)
<ripps> My system was working TOO well... I didn't have anything to play around with. So I decided to install a new kernel. That would give me something to do.
<ripps> That's why I'm going to install Intrepid Ibex when it comes to beta
<johanbr> I thought it was the opposite - that something wasn't working.
<dacresni> any talk here of porting ksplice to ppc?
<holinx> hi
<holinx> Linux 2.6.24-16-generic/i686 is alright for now?
<holinx> anything i should keep in mind?
<holinx> or any suggestions
<JanC> seems like some CPUs don't have CPU frequency scaling enabled: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/177646 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177646 in linux-meta "Celeron M530, no frequence scaling" [Undecided,New] 
<wesley> hi
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/177646 will you fix this ?
<tormod> Hi, in dmesg I have Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -58695238058 ns). Is this bug #221351? There's half(?) minute delay while discovering the boot disk, can this be related?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 221351 in linux "TSC Clocksource can cause hangs and time jumps" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221351
<mjg59> tormod: No
<tormod> mjg59: thanks. no on both questions?
<mjg59> tormod: No to the latter - it's possible that the message is related to 221351, but it's not causing your boot delay
<tormod> is the boot delay a known issue? couldn't find a bug report so far.
<tormod> seems like it's stuck between discovering the disk and discovering the parititions - unless the console messages are buffered - dmesg timestamps don't show much delay.
<mjg59> I've seen it, but don't know if a bug is filed
<mjg59> I suspect it's hanging during IDE probing
<mjg59> Some machines respond very slowly when that's going on
<tormod> I reported it anyway in bug #223235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 223235 in linux "discovery of partitions delays booting by 1/2 minute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223235
<osmosis> 3ware raid controller seems slow on hardy 2.6.24-16-server
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-20
<kyle___> iv compiled the kernel using git and the command "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" . I need to execute the "sudo dpkg -i linux-image-<version>.deb" command but no dice. Where are the deb files?
<kyle___> im sorry... they tricked me and put them in the home folder
<kyle___> im an idiot
<kyle___> After a kernel compile and install (git) nVidia graphic drivers no longer work. I didn't modify the kernel config in any way. Is their a kernel option I need to have before the prop nividia drivers will work?
<mase_work> Hi guys, i am going through the suspend resume script on some laptops i have at work  but i am running into some problems with a few of them. Basically it gets to various stages in the test cycle, some further than others and on resume it logs me out
<mase_work> so i log back in again
<mase_work> run the script
<mase_work> and it starts again from scratch
<mase_work> i can never get it to provide feedback
<amitk> smb_tp: the thinkpad-acpi maintainer was on here during the weekend looking for a git tree to target his patches to
<amitk> perhaps it would be help to consult him too regarding this problem
<smb_tp> That would be helpful, what nick was he using?
 * amitk checks his logs
<smb_tp> The problems seems to be two sided. The state of the hw loudness seems to automatically change, when pressing the thinkpad buttons. Plus there is no way to see the state of it through the alsa mixer interface
<apw> no way to read it huh, that would make life tricky
<smb_tp> You can read it
<smb_tp> The thinkpad acpi exporses the values through its interface
<amitk> smb_tp: his nick is hmh. And log of his conversation is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154556/
<smb_tp> But as it is a separate place it can get a) confusing and b) it is not visible if you look at the mixers in the gui
<apw> sounds like there may be some patches coming, if only we knew what they were to fix"
<apw> !
<amitk> might help to contact him directly
<smb_tp> Probably the first good step is not to tie the keys to changes on the hw-mixer
<apw> amitk, yeah am looking for his email addy
<Kano> hi, does 2.6.30 branch boot?
<Kano> could not get it working with intel g35 chipset
<amitk> Kano: it does for some people
<Kano> i guess that fast boot does not work for me
<emgent> it`s possible make an udev hack for manage the kernel module product keys and id ?
<emgent> for example A module have: { USB_DEVICE(0x0c88, 0x17da) },
<emgent> it`s possible make an alias from it to { USB_DEVICE(0x19d2, 0x0001) }, ?
<anubhav> emgent, you can do it through /sys  using  new_id
<Kano> hi rtg , how to disalbe that fastboot mode of 2.6.30? it does not start here
<rtg> AFAIK you can't yet. I read that Garzik is having problems also, so Arjan is working on an option fast boot setting.
<broonie> Yes, there was a thread on lkml on Friday or so.
<asac> what bugmail goes to the ubuntu linux-bugs mailing list? all bug mail for linux* packages?
<asac> err kernel-bugs i mean ;)
<Keybuk> rtg: when I do a config commit, I should run updateconfigs first?
<Keybuk> when I do that, several things shift that I didn't expect
<Keybuk> seems to have been a while since anyone ran it
<Keybuk> ok to just not run updateconfigs?
<rtg> Keybuk: if you're making changes to configs, you should run updateconfigs before you make the commit. 
<smb_tp> True, seems there was someone forgetting this for armel changes to Jaunty
<Keybuk> rtg: but then the patch will include random chaff
<rtg> Keybuk: usually it doesn't. you just got lucky.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> so about the change
<Keybuk> I'd like to disable "libusual" and "ub"
<Keybuk> nobody maintains them anymore
<Keybuk> RedHat and SuSE don't use them
<Keybuk> and they break this Latitude XT that pgraner has promised me I can keep if it's fixed <g>
<Keybuk> because libusual causes the kernel to run "modprobe usb-storage" by itself
<Keybuk> and it does it before the initramfs has called depmod
<rtg> hmm, I don't even know what libusual is.
<Keybuk> it's a crazy-arsed thing
<Keybuk> it takes all of the aliases away from usb-storage
<Keybuk> and builds them into the kernel instead
<Keybuk> in theory so you can override it and use "ub" instead of usb-storage
<Keybuk> all pre-modalias I guess
<Keybuk> so it works by doing the probe match in libusual, then running "modprobe usb-storage" if it's not yet loaded
<Keybuk> of course, nobody maintains ub anymore either
<rtg> Keybuk: are you proposing this for Jaunty?
<Keybuk> Karmic
<rtg> oh, no problem for Karmic. send a patch
<Keybuk> but since this is a fails-to-boot-from-USB issue for at least one laptop, and reading the code, is going to fail even more I *might* try and persuade it for jaunty
<Keybuk> depends whether you're planning another kernel build or not
<rtg> Keybuk: there will certainly be -updates uploads. I think smb_tplikely has one about ready to go.
<Keybuk> ok
<smb_tp> rtg, Not exactly ready to go for Jaunty, but there have been a few changes queueing  up
<Keybuk> let me finish testing this, and I'll toss towards ubuntu-kernel the karmic patch and jaunty one "just in case"
<Keybuk> (where I'll talk to pete and steve first)
<rtg> Keybuk: yeah, I'd like to hold off on any -updates uploads until after Thursday release
<Keybuk> this should be config-updates template right?
<Keybuk> or patch?
<rtg> Keybuk: For Jaunty make it a patch template sine it'll require an SRU. For Karmic, an updates template is fine.
<Keybuk> updates doesn't have a bug# field though?
<rtg> Keybuk: thats OK for Karmic.
<Keybuk> but I want to include the bug# don't I?
<rtg> Keybuk: you can if you like. I'm not requiring it for Karmic. In fact, I'll be making lots of changes to Karmic over the next month or so, most of them without a bug reference.
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> oh arsebiscuits
<Keybuk> The ABI Checking strikes...
<Keybuk> You die
<rtg> Karmic? It should be effectively disabled.
<Keybuk> no, testing on jaunty
<Keybuk> used HEAD instead of .18
<rtg> ah
<Keybuk> you'd added a .19 ;)
<rtg> I did? or smb_tp ?
<Keybuk> you
<Keybuk> ff8428c
<smb_tp> .19 ? that sounds quite old for Jaunty...
<rtg> Keybuk: I'm not sure what you're referring to. Jaunty is at ABI 11, e.g. 2.6.28-11
<smb_tp> -11.42
<Keybuk> oh...
<Keybuk> arse
<Keybuk> fetch and forgot to pull ;)
 * Keybuk does the lazy man's just make this origin
<rtg> Keybuk: you shouldn't be pulling anyway, you should be 'git fetch origin && git rebase origin'.
<Keybuk> rebase ?!
<Keybuk> rebase is just temptation to not get my patches to you
<Keybuk> git fetch origin && git reset --hard origin/master
<rtg> Keybuk: correct. that keeps your local changes at the top of the tree.
<Keybuk> sure ;)  I don't keep any local changes
<Keybuk> if I do any, they're on a topic branch
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is some dev around? On Jaunty (since around alpha 5, perhaps a earlier) my filesystem gets corrupted on a daily basis (often when I start fsck will want to run because of unclean shutdown -even though I powered of correctly-, ask me to fix manually and find hunderts or problems, and sometimes it will even switch to read only while I'm using it and be corrupted)
<RainCT> This happens with both ext3 and ext4, but only with Jaunty's kernel. I tried Debian Lenny with the default 2.6.26 kernel and 2.6.29 from unstable and those worked fine, and now I'm trying Jaunty with 2.6.29 from kernel.ubuntu.com and I haven't had any problems neither
<Keybuk> EE: Missing modules (start begging for mercy)
<Keybuk> !!
<rtg> Keybuk: you'll need an ignore.modules file. see debian/scripts/module-check for the various options.
<Keybuk> oh, I just put a - in the way of the check ;)
<Keybuk> but yeah, looks like my patch involves symbols moving and missing modules
<Keybuk> not sure how much of a worry that is for -updates
<rtg> Keybuk: is it an ABI bumper?
<smb_tp> It will need an ABI bump, but the next updates for Jaunty will need one anyway
<amitk> didn't we revert a bunch of patches that were bumping abi
<amitk> ?
<smb_tp> amitk, One I know of. wireless iirc
<rtg> amitk: yeah, I postponed one for wireless resume IIRC
<xnguard> Can anyone comment on the progress of getting #297213 resolved, or tell me what I can do to work around it in the meantime?
<bradf> xnguard: I can look into this, however, it will not make it into the initial Jaunty release
<xnguard> bradf: Thanks.
<bradf> xnguard: Jaunty kernel is now frozen and only SRU will be accepted
<xnguard> Yeah, I sort of guessed it was too late for a kernel module written specifically for a package in universe. :)
<bradf> xnguard: I've assigned the bug to myself. Not promising that it will get fixed but If it doesn't for some reason, I will add information to the bug.
<xnguard> bradf: Great, thanks.  Any update at all is appreciated at this point. :)
<amitk> rtg: union filesystem ---> http://valhenson.livejournal.com/36620.html
<Kano> rtg: will you add aufs2?
<rtg> Kano: we won't decide until after UDS
<Kano> why decide, just add to try it
<Kano> you would only need to packag new aufs2 tools
<Kano> if you dont add you can not try
<speakman> hi folk. I can't find PPP in kernel menuconfig. Do I have to enable anything to see it?
<speakman> Oh, it was in device driver menu. Strange
<Keybuk> BEFORE
<Keybuk> wing-commander scott% modinfo usb-storage | grep "^alias:" | wc -l
<Keybuk> 0
<Keybuk> AFTER
<Keybuk> wing-commander nolibusual% modinfo lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko | grep "^alias:" | wc -l
<Keybuk> 350
<jameswf> Echo echo echo..
<jameswf> Stefan/Brian Rogers apparently commited a fix for #268502 Anyway to get saifd files without cloning the whole git tree
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-21
<jameswf> would someone be so kind as to just tar up their net/bluetooth and email it over
<mtaylor> morning lovely people... intrepid doesn't seem to have linux-image-debug-* packages ... is there somewhere I should be looking new, or do I just suck?
<trichobezoar> Whoa there now.
 * lifeless prods randomly
<lifeless> lamont: ^ any idea re: mtaylors query?
<lamont> I thought they wound up in universe or something
<mtaylor> mtaylor@drizzle-x4450:~$ apt-cache search linux-image-debug
<mtaylor> nothing
<lamont> they're certainly buildable...
 * mtaylor added the ddebs repos and all
<lamont> but no, I haven't been following the kernel build output for a while
<mtaylor> darn
 * mtaylor just needs a vmlinux file for oprofile use :(
<mase_work> i hey guys , can those mainline kernel ppa's be installed in intrepid ?
<Keybuk> stgraber: hey, around?
<Keybuk> smb_tp: around?
<Kano> hi, did anybody else notice that 2.6.30 does not boot when a dvb-c card is installed in the system
<Kano> i have in every system such a card, a bit bad to have to remove it when i want to test a new kernel...
<Kano> budget-av/saa7146_vv driver
<smb_tp> Keybuk, back
<Kano> hi rtg , i did some testing, on a system with 04:07.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 [1131:7146] (rev 01)
<Kano> 2.6.30 does never boot
<Kano> when i remove it it does
<Keybuk> smb_tp: bumped a bug over to you
<Keybuk> backporting the libusual disabling to jaunty for -updates along with your other upload
<Kano> it is using normally budget-av driver
<rtg> Kano: find the maintainer and send him an email
<Kano> i think at this point there is not even the driver loaded when it stops
<Kano> the last thing it does is to init alsa hda drivers
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Can you drop me the number here? I seem to miss that
<Keybuk> smb_tp: bug #364538
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Thanks
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Poor guy named smb (which is unfortunately not me) ;-)
<Keybuk> ahh
<Keybuk> lol
<apw> smb_tp, if i read this bug right then we are reporting the disk blank when there is no disk at all, that i believe should have failed at the TOC lookup which was done as a raw command
<smb_tp> Is that going down to the scsi layer? I see a few drive status and drive id calls from the cdrom driver but have not enabled debugging for below
<smb_tp> From there it prints "No DVD+RW" / Unlocking door!
<smb_tp> Ok, I just see that is normal exit path
<smb_tp> apw, cdrom_id seems to do two ioctls CDROM_DRIVE_STATUS and CDROM_GET_CAPABILITY (which it prints out). Hm, did I miss a switch. That is only generic capability info
<apw> smb_tp, yeah but the blank bit coms from a raw status request
<apw> via sg
<apw> and from the output from their commands it appears to have given its capabilities ok
<apw> ie. said it does CD and DVD and the like
<smb_tp> Nope, with a disk in it enters CDROM_MEDIA_CHANGED and displays more info. So this drive is ok. Seems you are right
<apw> ie. its run the profiles command successfully
<apw> which again is a raw command
<apw> then it asks for a TOC and then the media info
<smb_tp> So the drive itself returns unititialized data
<apw> both raw commands, i would have expected the former to have said something implying there is no disk
<apw> smb_tp, trying to decode the commands it is using now, well trying to find the spec to see what they contain as answers to see if we are missing anything that tells us its empty
<smb_tp> apw, On know I had it somewhere. looking at t10.org
<apw> http://ldkelley.com/SCSI2/SCSI2/SCSI2-14.html#14.2.11 is where i am reading
<cking> that's useful to know
 * cking notes apw is now the scsi cd-rom expert
 * apw notes that cking is the expert in all things h/w
<apw> and reassigns the bug to him
<cking> heh
<cking> ..I'm just a bit twiddler, not a SCSI guru
<apw> if i am reading the cdrom_id code right its saying "what can you do" and getting the CD/DVD bits back, then saying "give me the TOC from the disk" and its getting something valid enough not to explode, then moves on to saying "tell me about it" and thats going wrong as there really iusn't anything in the drive
<apw> which implies to me the TOC result is unexpected in content
<smb_tp> Is there any inquiry command to test the drive status ?
<cking> ..is this H/W related? What about checking the ISO image in kvm or similar
<apw> smb_tp, yeah it did that before hand
<smb_tp> So it seems on the drive I am looking at, the exit works. If I eject the disc it won't go further than generic caps
<apw> cking, yeah i believe there are a specific couple of cdroms which exhibits this behaviour
<apw> smb_tp, yeah think thats right.  it does the toc command and gets an error
<apw> (TOC is a raw scsi command in this case)
<apw> smb_tp, actually if you look at the bug itself it seems pitti may have picked up something from upstream for cdrom_id to fix this
<apw> so all this may be moot
<smb_tp> yeah maybe. FYI, the drive here exist with current profile 0x00, assuming no media
<apw> which makes sense
<apw> just looking at the change from pitti
<rtg> cking: do you have a mini-9 ?
<cking> rtg: nope
<cking> should I?
<smb_tp> cking, You are supposed to have a sample of _everything_ ;-)
<cking> ..what kind of samples are we talking about? :-)
<ikepanhc> rtg: ok, but I have to do it tomorrow, I can not pick others desk for a mini-9 :P
<rtg> ikepanhc: ok, I'll ask one of the bug reporters.
<ikepanhc> I need to go home, if any test result, I will post on launchpad
<amitk> rtg: what is the magic git ref-log incantation you use to compare commits between two branches?
<rtg> amitk: I generally just create two log files of commits, e.g., 'git log --pretty=oneline' , then sort and diff for unique log messages
<amitk> rtg: aah. I thought you'd gone hi-tech with git foo from apw 
<rtg> amitk: there might be a cooler way to do it, but this one I can remember :)
<apw> amitk, you can try and use git log --left-right A...B
<apw> note that that is three dots
<amitk> apw: k, thanks
 * cking scribbles down more git magic
<apw> the < and > at the front tell you which branch they are on
<bryce> apw: heya, I'm putting together a ppa for debugging X freeze issues
<bryce> apw: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test
<apw> bryce, i saw something zap by me about that.  though i seem to think ihave to run some rather not what we are shipping kernel to get the features, right?
<bryce> apw: I think it would simplify things a little for users if the 2.6.30-rc2 kernel was included in that ppa
<bryce> apw: that's right
<apw> yeah it would help i recon
<bryce> apw: currently I'm linking to a kernel ppa for people to manually snag the debs for that kernel
<bryce> is there a place I could grab the .dsc, etc. for 2.6.30-rc2 so I could copy it into this ppa?
<apw> it never gets made into a source package per-see when making those, as currently ppas don't allow us to have a series of versions
<apw> its likely they are deficient in some way for uploading
<apw> i can cirtainly try and make one tho for that specific package
<bryce> that would be very helpful, thanks!
<bryce> yeah I know ppa's are braindead for doing series... I have quite a love/hate relationship with them
<bryce> apw: fwiw, with X, I have a similar situation where I need multiple builds of -intel for different bugs, containing different patches; I ended up just creating multiple ppa's, one for each bug
<bryce> apw: have you guys thought about mounting debugfs /sys/kernel/debug by default?  (Or is that more of a platform team decision?)
<bryce> seems like there's lots of useful info there, that would be nice to make available for testers and bug reporters, at least during the development period
<rtg> pgraner: kernel uploaded for LP 364678 "Globetrotter 3g modem not seen"
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-22
<praveen>  I want to know if there is some mechanism by which I can make the child not to stop when it gets a signal and it is being traced by superior
<tjaalton> sigh, can't boot jaunty unless I specify root=/dev/sdaX, although the UUID is correct
<maxb> tjaalton: maybe something to do with the blkid|volid transition? I had one of my disks start showing up as a different UUID at one point in the jaunty cycle
<tjaalton> maxb: how to fix it?
<tjaalton> the previous time I booted this was three weeks ago
<maxb> well, first see if /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is populated the way you think it should be
<tjaalton> looks ok
<maxb> hm. In that case the problem might be something entirely different
<tjaalton> I can see the five partitions there
<tjaalton> and the UUID's match the ones on the fstab
<tjaalton> the machine had crashed though, and has ext4 on /
<soren> tjaalton: How does it fail?
<tjaalton> soren: kernel panic
<soren> tjaalton: -v
<tjaalton> soren: more details? fails to mount root, and then lists the partitions that are available
<tjaalton> and then panics
<soren> ...yet the UUID in question is in /dev/disk/by-uuid in the initramfs?
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll extract it and check
<soren> Er. No, that's not how it works.
<tjaalton> oh right
<soren> udev runs in the initramfs and creates them on boot.
<tjaalton> yes
<soren> Can you check in there?
<soren> Pass break=bottom on the kernel command line (along with root=/dev/sdaX).
<tjaalton> ok, will do
<tjaalton> huh, break=bottom doesn't seem to work
<tjaalton> it boots directly up
<soren> Are you sure you spelled it correctly?
<tjaalton> deckard ~ # cat /proc/cmdline
<tjaalton> root=/dev/sda8 ro break=bottom
<tjaalton> there :)
<soren> Yeah, that's quite convincing. :)
<soren> Try break=mount instead.
<tjaalton> ok..
<tjaalton> nah, same thing
<tjaalton> oh well, I'll reinstall this soon anyway
<soren> tjaalton: Seriously? I doesn't break into the initramfs?
<tjaalton> soren: nope
<tjaalton> a fresh install does though
<tjaalton> so I wouldn't worry too much
<tjaalton> the buggy one has been installed in January
<rtg> apw: can you punch the button for mainline build for 2.6.30-rc3 ?
<apw> rtg it is occuring in the background right now ...
<rtg> thanks
<rtg> ogasawara: I disabled Intel KMS for Karmic until user space catches up. It seems to work well with Jaunty user space if you wanted to mess with it on your Inspiron 1420.
<ogasawara> rtg: ok cool
<amitk> rtg: does enabling it kill the desktop?
<rtg> amitk: absolutely.
<amitk> rtg: how does it work with Jaunty then?
<rtg> amitk: I'm using it on my Inspiron 1420. so far, so good. It actually fixes an SDHC issue with a 16GB mmc card
<rtg> now if I could just figure out why mmc works
<amitk> rtg: aah. nevermind. I reparsed your above statement - the Karmic kernel works with Jaunty, not KMS
<rtg> correct. KMS is borked until the X drivers catch up
<rtg> apw: do your mainline builds enable staging? (they should if they don't already)
<apw> rtg hrm ... will check ... yes they should as we have no ubuntu/*
<rtg> apw: thanks
<Kano> rtg: there is no =n in the .config, only a # CONFIG... is not set
<rtg> Kano: I know, it ends up being the same when oldconfig gets run during the prepare phase. I'll fix it one of these days
<mdz> apw: [1908259.182020] TCP(wget:1570): Application bug, race in MSG_PEEK.
<jbarnes> just curious, will the I/O latency patchset make it into jaunty or a jaunty update?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-23
<ogasawara> jbarnes: I assume you're referring to http://lkml.org/lkml/2009/4/6/114 from Jens?  I don't think they're currently in the Jaunty kernel.
<ogasawara> jbarnes: do you know if a bug has been opened in launchpad requesting they be considered for a stable release update?
<ogasawara> jbarnes: if not we'll want to open one (ie let me know and I can open one for you and nudge the kernel team to consider)
<jbarnes> ogasawara: no I'm not sure... I think there may be some ext3 related patches as well
<jbarnes> given how bad interactive perf has been under I/O load it seems like Jaunty should get something
<jbarnes> ogasawara: oh and btw I think "make install" from a kernel build still fails to update grub/menu.lst and create an initramfs
<jbarnes> I think there's a launchpad about that, but I thought it was supposed to be fixed by now
<ogasawara> jbarnes: thanks, I'll see if I can find it.
<ogasawara> jbarnes: I'll go ahead and open a bug for the SRU of those patches, want me to just subscribe you to it
<jbarnes> ogasawara: sure thanks, I'd be happy to test
<TheMuso> 6/c
<iulianpojar1> i want high memory support in ubuntu generik kernel 32bit as default
<iulianpojar1> how can i acomplish that?
<amitk> iulianpojar1: it won't happen for Jaunty. We are considering it for Karmic
<iulianpojar1> i can't use the server kernel because of drivers for video card
<iulianpojar1> they don't install with the server edition
<iulianpojar1> and i have 8gb of ram, and using just 3,2gb of them :(
<amitk> iulianpojar1: I understand. What video card do you have?
<iulianpojar1> amd radeon 4670
<amitk> tjaalton: ^^^ 
<amitk> iulianpojar1: what probablems do you have with drivers on the server kernel?
<amitk> *problems
<iulianpojar1> fglrx drivers do not load
<tjaalton> fglrx fail
<iulianpojar1> and ati (open source) drivers have just 2d support 
<amitk> iulianpojar1: we are considering enabling PAE (high-mem support) in 32-bit generic kernel for the next release.
<amitk> There just weren't too many *desktop* machines with 4G+ of RAM earlier
<tjaalton> my laptop has 4GB :)
<iulianpojar1> half a year waiting, and thats 2 years after the hardware makers 
<iulianpojar1> that gave us 8gb of ram on every ddr2 mobo
<tjaalton> why don't you run 64bit?
<amitk> that was just my next question :)
<iulianpojar1> when 8gb of ddr2 ram is under 40$ in retail , i have aplications that do not run in 32 bit mode
<iulianpojar1> sorry, 64 bit mode
<amitk> iulianpojar1: do you have examples? We need to know who to blame for people not moving to 64-bit ;)
<tjaalton> and usually it's just ia32-libs missing some 32bit libraries, in which case those can be added by the admin
 * amitk nods
<amitk> most common proprietary apps now run on 64-bit (flash, skype, java)
<iulianpojar1> unison, and some other synchronistaion software can't run between 32 bit to 64 bit machines
<tjaalton> hmm? unison most certainly does
<amitk> iulianpojar1: I've been running unison between my amd64 and i386 box for ages
<iulianpojar1> and i have to use it between home-desktop netbook and work-station
<iulianpojar1> doesn't work for me :(
<amitk> iulianpojar1: different versions? like hardy against jaunty?
<amitk> i know unison has problems with that
<iulianpojar1> the same hardy
<amitk> though intrepid against jaunty worked just fine
<iulianpojar1> then i'l have to upgrade
<ikepanhc> smb: how do you think about backport lenovo-sl-laptop to hardy LBM? could you give me some suggestion?
<ikepanhc> smb: after amit's suggestion, I think I shall wait for the answer of the driver maintainer
<smb> ikepanhc, Is there a big asking for it for hardy?
<ikepanhc> smb: I dont think so :P
<smb> ikepanhc, So, I'd wait for that first. It is probably not something you cannot live without. ;-)
<ikepanhc> thanks, I will try to have a talk with the maintainer
<iulianpojar1> ubuntu 9.04  right now on www.ubuntu.com
<apw> smb, on your jaunty install, can you see if VT-1 is working ok for you
<smb> apw, Give me a sec I boot it up
<apw> some of us have nothing on our VT's other than X.  just a cursor
<smb> But I thought it did
<apw> trying to find a pattern to those who do and dont
<smb> I think it is on RC level. vt1-6 work
<apw> i have nothing on mine
<smb> GFX is ATI Radeon 3400
<apw> smb, thanks
<smb> np
<jcastro> anyone from the kernel team interested in a kernel session for ubuntu openweek?
<jcastro> It doesn't need to be highly technical, just an overview of kernel stuff in jaunty, what you plan to do for karmic, etc.
<awe> apw: ping
<awe> rtg: can you answer a question about hardy l-r-m and the volatile mechanism?
<rtg> awe: I expect he's into his 3rd beer by now. 
<awe> rtg: i'm trying to debug the wl wrapper, and i can't seem to figure out how to force my updated module to get picked up...
<rtg> awe: get picked up... ? what does that mean?
<awe> rtg: yea, i wish i was into my 3rd beer..., but i've got a release party and the celtics game to look forward to tonight.  ;)
<rtg> awe: are you rebuilding the whole package and re-installing every time?
<awe> rtg: yes
<rtg> hmm, how can it _not_ use the new module?
<awe> rtg: first i tried creating a patch, that didn't seem to work, so next i just modified the tarball directly.
<awe> i can't seem to get a simple printk to work.  seems pretty trivial, i know
<rtg> awe: hmm, I though smb unrolled Broadcom in LRM.
<awe> ?
<rtg> awe: source instead of tarball. I'll have to look
<awe> in our version, it's just two gzip'd tarballs
<awe> one _32 and one _64
<rtg> I should get him to start a git repo for it as well.
<awe> anyways, i'll keep poking at it... i just wanted to make sure there wasn't anything funny going on w/l-r-m that i was missing...
<rtg> awe: one oddity about LRM is hat it doesn't do the final module link until boot time
<awe> rtg: yea, i noticed that...  thanks
<rtg> awe: smb _did_ unroll the distro version of LRM
<awe> rtg: ok,
<rtg> awe: I'm going to ask Stefan to creatre a git repo with a netbook-lpia branch, just like the other kernel packages
<awe> rtg: cool, i think it'd make it much easier to work with
<rtg> awe: are you subscribed to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com ? that's where I'm sending the note
<awe> rtg: yes
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-24
<jonmartini> Anyone home?
<jonmartini> Looking for a udev expert.
<cody-somerville> My Cordless Desktop MX3200 keyboard from logitech does not work. What package should I file a bug against?
<genady12> hotkeys broken in thinkpads?
<erle-> genady12_, here, too
<erle-> nobody could tell me why
<genady12_> I found a bug
<erle-> another bug on my machine: new kernel does not boot up
<genady12_> hope it will be fixed some time soon
<erle-> still running intrepid's kernel
<genady12_> oh
<erle-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta/+bug/361222
<genady12_> what happens?
<ubot3> Malone bug 361222 in linux-ports-meta "kernel 2.6.28-11 boot fail with dm-crypt" [Undecided,New] 
<erle-> genady12_, nothing, he just stops because he cannot decrypt my disk
<erle-> he does not ask for a passphrase
<genady12_> wait
<genady12_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<erle-> oh, maybe i have this type of board
<genady12_> Upgrades from alphas may need re-encryption of encrypted home directories
<genady12_> maybe?
<erle-> i dont have ecryptfs
<erle-> i have LVM with dm-crypt
<genady12_> oh
<erle-> my complete disk is encrypted except for /boot
<erle-> ecryptfs isnt in kernel btw
<erle-> its fuse
<erle-> so it shouldnt work with any kernel if it was the problem
<erle-> i reinstalled all the kernel and initramfs stuff several times
<erle-> didnt help, teoo
<erle-> too
<erle-> brb
<brooksbp> hello
<brooksbp> can someone please help me with building the kernel, I have a small driver problem
<brooksbp> the first build went fine... fresh source...
<brooksbp> then ran into this....
<brooksbp> strip:/usr/src/ubuntu-intrepid/debian/linux-image-2.6.27-9server//lib/modules/2.6.27-9-server/kernel/drivers/atm/ambassador.ko: File format not recognized
<brooksbp> make[3]: *** [drivers/atm/ambassador.ko] Error 1
<brooksbp> make[2]: *** [_modinst_] Error 2
<brooksbp> make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
<brooksbp> make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/ubuntu-intrepid'
<brooksbp> make: *** [install-server] Error 2
<brooksbp> I don't even need that driver (I think)... I'm just trying to mess around with a syscall hack
<brooksbp> how can i get around this
<erle-> hm, after a while of doing nothing it tells me that there is no device found
<erle64-> hm, after a while of doing nothing it tells me that there is no device found
<erle64-> whats your kernel line in menu.lst?
<sbeattie> erle-: if the uuid is pointing to the right device, you might try with rootdelay=60
<erle-> uuid is right
<erle-> it this a kernel boot parameter?
<sbeattie> yeah
<erle-> ill try
<erle-> thank you
<erle-> brb
<erle-> sbeattie, didnt work
<erle-> there is no files in /dev/mapper/
<erle-> there must be a problem with the initramfs
<erle-> maybe it is missing some module or udev stuff
<erle-> how is the initramfs generated?
<erle-> and is there a difference since intrepid?
<erle-> i am really wondering if i am the only person with this bug
<erle-> i think there are some more people using dm-crypt
<erle-> homebrew kernel does not work, too
<erle-> it worked with intrepid
<erle-> it must be the initramfs generation, that's wrong
<erle-> i guess it is udev
<erle-> but i have no clue how to fix that ...
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-04-26
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i just compiled a deb of a kernel with PAE
<meoblast001> if i just want the PAE do i have to install every deb or just the image one?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> anyone in here know how i can convert a vanilla kernel into a deb while having complete control over the control file and with deb diffs being generated
<meoblast001> make-kpkg doesn't let me have control nor does it make deb diffs
<Ongun> hi
<danil2504> помогите открываю текстовый файл в нем вместо русского корякули, захожу на ftp вместо русского тоже самое 
<PhotoJim> !ru 
<ubot3> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-04-26
<crazybyte> jjohansen, hello! may i get on your nerves for a short time?
<jjohansen> crazybyte: sure
<crazybyte> thanks :)
<crazybyte> well, could you suggest where to try to submit bug report or send a mail got get some pointers on the bug i submitted. to be honest it starts to piss me off. If I use the karmic kernel is oopses even before resume if I use the lucid kernel it oopses only after resume but I can't be sure about that
<crazybyte> if i try to compile a kernel or try another distro would possibly solve the issue? could this be due to some ubuntu patches or it's a general issue from what you know?
<crazybyte> jjohansen, could it be that the APIC is reenabled on resume and causes the oopses (due to something) ?
<jjohansen> crazybyte: it sounds like a general issue but trying another kernel might solve it
<jjohansen> crazybyte: no, it is likely broken bios not setting something correctly
<jjohansen> crazybyte: from a terminal type ubuntu-bug linux
<jjohansen> that will run through the apport hooks to open a kernel bug, file it against lucid
<crazybyte> jjohansen, yeah. like i said some time ago. i had issues with the bios but they were solved from what i see in the newest kernels but instead of that issue now i have this which is most disturbing
<crazybyte> jjohansen, in most cases the only thing i can do is to force reboot using magic key
<jjohansen> hrmm, wait, don't open a new bug :)
<crazybyte> because after that oops a chain of oopses follow
<jjohansen> right
<crazybyte> i have the bug already in launchpad
<jjohansen> yeah, sorry I was thinking about something else
<crazybyte> no problem. i also tried disabling the smp thinking that the bug is related to what i had in hardy, but without any luck it died after a few resumes
<jjohansen> crazybyte: you have the lp bug # handy
<crazybyte> one sec
<crazybyte> jjohansen, 565172
<crazybyte> jjohansen, i will try a vanilla kernel tonight and see what happens. the kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com are vanilla or they have already the ubuntu patches applied?
<jjohansen> crazybyte: ubuntu patches, but we have a mainline build ppa
<jjohansen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<jjohansen> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<crazybyte> i see
<crazybyte> ok
<crazybyte> thank you!
<jjohansen> np
<crazybyte>  i will try and come back later
<jjohansen> okay
<crazybyte> jjohansen, btw the addresses i mentioned where the kernel paging fails are the used by user applications.
<crazybyte> they are not used by the kernel or some modules (you remember i asked how to find out what is using those addresses)
<crazybyte> ok
<crazybyte> see you later (or annoy you later if i may joke about it)
<crazybyte> thanks again
<jjohansen> crazybyte: right, that is interesting I'll look through the bug again and refresh my memory
<crazybyte> ok
<crazybyte> thanks
<Kano> hi apw , could you commit this
<Kano> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=d1501ea844eefdf925f6b711875b4b2b928fddf8
<Kano> will be in 2.6.32.12 anyway
<apw> Kano, we'll be pulling in the stable update shortly after release i would think
<Kano> well .12 is not out ,but that little commit will not hurt, it just fixes one laptop
<Kano> tested from .32 to .34
<Kano> maybe even older kernels possible, just not tested
<apw> welll the kernel won't change before then anyhow
<Kano> does not matter, i use git
<Kano> i patch it currently on my own
<Kano> i still dont get why you never commited http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/unused-patches/2.6.30-ubuntu-copy-ieee1394-header-for-dvb.patch
<Kano> because without those headers you never can compilie full dvb drivers from external sources, you have to disable firewire drivers all the time
<abogani> Kano: I'm just curious: DO you have already sent that patch upstream?
<Kano> abogani: i mentioned it definitely here when i began to compile my own kernels with it. i just hate to repeat myself all the time.
<abogani> Kano: Ok, sorry.
<hyperair> who can i talk to about apparmor here? (trying to merge in apparmor into the mainline kernel)
<smb> hyperair, jjohansen but I am not sure he is awake right now
<hyperair> smb: thanks. i think i had the wrong branch in any case =p
 * hyperair tries a different branch
<hyperair> it builds!!
<hyperair> =D
<JFo> akgraner, if you see Rikki online, will you tell her to sync up in here with me if she has questions on bug 567016
<ubot3> Malone bug 567016 in linux "Wireless won't work on Lenovo Thinkpad T510" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567016
<JFo> please and thank you
<akgraner> JFo, will do  - she is rarely on IRC  - are you on FB or gtalk at all?
<JFo> not to where I would work with someone on a bug :)
<JFo> I gave her a pile of instruction
<JFo> but I wanted to be sure she could ping me with any issues
<akgraner> JFo, gotcha'  let me tell her  - Thanks
<JFo> k, thank you
<akgraner> JFo, she is looking at it now and is going to try your instructions
<JFo> ok cool
<JFo> I'm here if she needs me
<akgraner> JFo, ping
<JFo> akgraner, pong
<akgraner> JFo, rikkikite 's here and she has questions
<JFo> oh hey rikkikite :)
<JFo> thanks akgraner 
<akgraner> JFo, one sec she doesn't have voice - we are registering her nick now
<JFo> ah, ok
<akgraner> yeah if you don't use a reg nick you can't talk in here
<apw> akgraner, we're working on sorting that out
<JFo> i forgot about that
<akgraner> JFo, so did I
<akgraner> :-) 
<akgraner> and I got ban from here one day and accused pgraner of all sorts of not so nice things
<JFo> heh
<bjf> akgraner, look forward to seeing you at uds-m :-)
<akgraner> bjf, likewise
<akgraner> and I have questions for you
<akgraner> putting together interview list now
<akgraner> :-)
<bjf> akgraner, being a kernel guy my answers are all "no" and "that's a userspace issue"
<akgraner> haha
<JFo> lol
<akgraner> *sigh* I seem to have heard that one before
<JFo> you should hear what he says to me when i tell him about arsenal script breakages
<JFo> :-P
<bjf> JFo, have you ever heard me answer differently?
<JFo> heh, nope
<akgraner> I just say  - uh wrong graner and send them to the other one - just to see if pete's vocabulary has improved :-D  It hasn't
<pgraner> akgraner: go away your distracting hard working folk
 * akgraner sighs  seeeeeee   Have a great day y'all! 
 * akgraner waves bye
<JFo> so stupid question:
<JFo> <JFo> ok looks good
<JFo> <JFo> hmmm
<JFo> <JFo> one sec
<JFo> * JFo goes to look at something
<JFo> <JFo> ok, looks like you will need another package
<JFo> <JFo> linux-image-2.6.32-22-386_2.6.32-22.33~lp567016
<JFo> <JFo> for 386 or amd 64, whichever you are using
<JFo> <rikkikite> ok, not seeing the amd64
<JFo> <JFo> are you using an i386 machine?
<JFo> <JFo> if so, you won't need the amd64 ones
<JFo> <rikkikite> when I tried to run the i386 earlier, it told me I'm on an amd64
<JFo> <rikkikite> :-)
<JFo> <JFo> run uname -a and paste here
<JFo> grrrrrr
<JFo> I hate this irc client
<JFo> wrong grab
<JFo> (Reading database ... 156192 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic 2.6.32-22.33~lp567016 (using linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic_2.6.32-22.33~lp567016_amd64.deb) ... Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic:  linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic depends on linux-headers-2.6.32-22; 
<JFo> there isn't another headers package that I see under amd64
<JFo> <-missing something obvious
<JFo> and what is kernel-image-2.6.32-22-generic-di_2.6.32-22.33/
<JFo> s/\//?/
 * bjf[afk] is back
<bjf> JFo, is it intrepid that we quit supporting at the end of May?
<JFo> sorry I was away bjf 
<JFo> had a phone call that I've just finished
<JFo> took much longer than I'd planned
<maxb> Can anyone hint me what 'NVRM: Xid (0002:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000502d 000008dc 00000000 00000040' in dmesg might indicate, after what might be a GPU crash?
<bjf> bryceh, ^ ?
<bryceh> bjf, dunno, looks like some hex numbers printed to syslog
<bryceh> maybe scan the kernel code for the line that prints it out, for more context
<bjf> bryceh, ok, was just asking incase you'd run accross it before
<JFo> bjf, any idea on my question around deb dependency from above: (Reading database ... 156192 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic 2.6.32-22.33~lp567016 (using linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic_2.6.32-22.33~lp567016_amd64.deb) ... Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic:  linux-headers-2.6.32-2
<JFo> 2-generic depends on linux-headers-2.6.32-22; 
<JFo> it is on amd64
<JFo> and I don't see a deb for just linux-headers-2.6.32-2 under there
<JFo> err -22*
<bjf> JFo, where were you trying to pull that amd64 deb from?
<JFo> from Tim's PPA
<JFo> bjf, https://edge.launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive/ppa/+build/1704678
<bjf> JFo, url?
<JFo> :0
<bjf> JFo, :-)
<JFo> :)
<bjf> JFo, I don't see anything obviously wrong
<JFo> dunno why it says there is a dependency
<JFo> ahttps://edge.launchpad.net/~timg-tpi/+archive/ppa/+build/1704678nd I don't have any H/W to test on that is 64 bit
<JFo> sigh
 * JFo scratches out his touchpad
<bjf> JFo,  let me give it a try
<JFo> k
<JFo> what is a generic-di image?
<bjf> don't know
<bjf> good thing we work here or this could be confusing
<JFo> I know :)
<bjf> JFo, ran into same error, looking at it
<JFo> k, thanks bjarkef 
<JFo> wtf?
<JFo> bjf i mean
<JFo> me tab-complete fails
<JFo> and now slash fail
<JFo> I give up
<bjf> JFo, i have an idea, but I don't understand exactly what is going on, am testing
<JFo> ok, thanks for looking bjf
<bjf> JFo, I think the issue is because tgardner built that image with a newer abi, the dependency hasn't been released yet I don't think
<JFo> I see
<JFo> that makes sense
<bjf> JFo, i think it's all got to do with where we are in the release
<JFo> so we can't use that image
<JFo> ok
<bjf> JFo, we can use the image, it installed and the headers installed as well, just with the warning/error
<JFo> oh, so it worked
<JFo> hmm
<bjf> JFo, the image booted just fine for me but I probably don't have the HW that is being tested
<JFo> ok
<JFo> are you comfortable with me having her reboot? :)
<JFo> brb
<bjf> yes
<JFo> cool
<MTecknology> hyperair: you want me to bug people here?
<hyperair> MTecknology: well they'd know more about initrds, in any case =D
<MTecknology> I'm booting without any initrd. So initramfs-tools seems pretty pointless. Is there any reason that seemingly half the packages in the system have a dependency on it?
<MTecknology> hyperair: btw.. The number one complaint I've heard about Ubuntu is that we 'take away choice' I'm on a personal mission to rip that theory to shreds. I could go repackage each one of those packages and check out the code and the Depends: and change to Suggests: or go about it other wasy. But I'd rather see it there are better options
<hyperair> MTecknology: good luck with that. our dear dictator is on a mission to take away choice.
<hyperair> MTecknology: i'm talking about all the ux-stupidity that's getting implemented, without a choice to disable it
<MTecknology> ux-?
 * hyperair mumbles something about update-manager spawning in my face
<MTecknology> hyperair: oh, user interface?
<hyperair> but this is off-topic in this channel.
<JFo> user what? :-)
<hyperair> yes, user interface.
<JFo> heh
<hyperair> inter face.
<hyperair> in between faces.
<hyperair> (^_^)<--- this space is called the interface ---> (^_^)
 * hyperair goes back to studying
<MTecknology> hyperair: lol.. I like what's being done with the UI; You're still free to change it. I need to run off for a little bit.
<azop> hyperair: which dictator are you refering to?
<hyperair> azop: the self-proclaimed benevolent one.
<azop> named?
<hyperair> self appointed benevolent dictator for life.
<azop> surely not Mark
<azop> riot
<hyperair> *S*elf *A*ppointed *B*enevolent *D*ictator *F*or *L*ife.
<hyperair> yes, I mean Mark.
<MTecknology> hyperair: I like mark, nice guy, never talked to him face to face though
<hyperair> MTecknology: well don't get me wrong, i don't hate him or anything, it's just that i don't like some of the things he does. notify-osd was awesome, but removing tooltips, making update-manager spawn in your face, etc weren't
<MTecknology> I don't have update-manager installed on here
<MTecknology> I have 528 packages installed - and I want to remove some of them
<JFo> akgraner, what we discussed earlier... you are
<JFo> errr akgraner_n900 
<maco> here only some airports do and they can do a patdown instead of nekkid machine if you request
<maco> bah
<maco> darned irc client :P that was talking about the millimeter wave airport machines
<MTecknology> maco: nekkid?
<maco> MTecknology: the millimetre wave machines in airports show the airport security what you look like through your clothes
<MTecknology> odd..
<maco> like x-ray glasses in cartoons that see through clothes but not through skin
<MTecknology> maco: google doesn't seem to know about nekkid machines..
<maco> MTecknology: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millimeter_wave_scanner
<MTecknology> heh.. that's awkward
<MTecknology> How could I build an extra kernel module into the kernel itself?
<MTecknology> say, the vbox modules..
<dupondje> Is it possible to get somewhere an older kernel version? I suspect regression between -18 and now
<persia> dupondje: There's bundles of kernel versions in launchpad, but each is for a different release, so may or may not work well against a given userspace stack.
<persia> dupondje: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<dupondje> had a really annoying bug that cifs mount seems to not fluently give data
<dupondje> when playing music from a cifs mount, it skips from time to time. Suddenly it was fixed, and yesterday I noticed it was back
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: question about linux-ec2 + lucid when you get time
<bjf> dupondje, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<dupondje> bjf: thats only 1 per version ?
<dupondje> see only 1 2.6.32 ..
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/508930 => maby somebody has other idea's ? :)
<ubot3> Malone bug 508930 in linux "CIFS mount is offline every x minutes/seconds" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<bjf> dupondje, so it is.. let me look around
<bjf> dupondje, is it an ubuntu bug or do you think it is in mainline as well? there are some mainline kernes built at: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dupondje> I don't know, but lets check that :)
<JanC> MTecknology: modules are not in the kernel but external to it, otherwise they aren't modules?  ;)
<MTecknology> JanC: ya.. the terms between =M and =Y confuse me
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: okay shoot
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: is there a particular linux-ec2 kernel version you are normally using with lucid?
<rackerhacker> 2.6.32.9 works acceptably, but ureadahead & plymouth throw out some interesting errors at boot
<rackerhacker> so far, it appears to be just cosmetic
<jjohansen> yeah .9 is the latest
<rackerhacker> alrighty, well it seems to work ;)
<rackerhacker> i wasn't sure if y'all had tossed it on ec2 yet
<jjohansen> what are the errors you are seeing with ureadahead and plymouth?
<jjohansen> I haven't loooked at that at all recently, but last I remember we were going to disable ureadahead for virtual installs, because the ureadahead buffer can be as large as the vms memory
<Wazzzaaa> For reporting a bug I want to test an upstream kernel from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds  But I don't know which I need to download. uname -a gives me: 2.6.31-20 any ideas?
<Ng> would it be preferred that I comment on bug #563277 or open a new bug for an i855 laptop which works with -19, but gets KMS wrong and seems to entirely lock up while starting X with -21?
<ubot3> Malone bug 563277 in linux "Please blacklist older 8xx cards from using KMS" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563277
<Ng> I'm trying to dig out an i386 deb of -20 now to see what that makes of it
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i can make a paste for you if you want
<Ng> yeah -20 works fine, so it's looking like the blacklist
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: sure
 * Ng wonders what on earth the resolution to that is. some crashes without blacklisting, or some non-booting with it
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: i'll have it ready in a few moments
<rackerhacker> jjohansen: http://pastie.org/936284
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: what is the memory size of the vm
<rackerhacker> 256M
<rackerhacker> my knowledge of ureadahead is relatively limited
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: alright I'll need to poke some as I didn't do the changes for ureadahead and plymouth, but those error messages are likely to be how ureadahead is being "disabled"
<rackerhacker> no rush as it appears to be cosmetic at this time
<rackerhacker> if you want an environment to play around with, give me a shout and you'll get one
<rackerhacker> i'll be in california for the xen summit for the rest of the week, but i'll check my email pretty often
<jjohansen> basically, since ureadahead uses a large kernel ftrace buffer small memory vm's where running out of memory and couldn't boot
<rackerhacker> let me see if it happens on a bigger instance
<rackerhacker> yeah, exact same output on a 2GB i386 lucid install
<rackerhacker> i left ureadahead + plymouth as stock from the debootstrap
<rackerhacker> this may very well be the wrong forum to bring up these issues, so just redirect me if so
<jjohansen> rackerhacker: well I'll poke for a bit as I just don't know yet
<rackerhacker> sounds good, i'll be happy to submit a formal bug report later on if you need it
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-04-27
<crimsun> BenC: pong, sorry for missing you. Spotty irc presence for an indeterminate time.
<BenC> crimsun: no problem, I actually figured out what I wanted
<BenC> crimsun: I was trying to figure out how the period/buffer stuff worked for alsa capture drivers, and I finally found the right documentation
<BenC> crimsun: so my driver is working properly now :)
<_pHI_> hey! i was curious if TRIM support for SSDs was backported into the kernel that will ship with 10.04?
<_pHI_> afaik it only arrived with 2.6.33
<_pHI_> any help would be great...
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> is it possible to create a devicenode (with udev rule) when a driver is loaded? e.g. if "mordprobe drivername": mknod ...
<persia> toabctl: If the module discovers/enables some device, yes.
<toabctl> persia, no. the device is a lcd-display (char device) and this won't be discovered
<toabctl> persia, i can create the device-node by hand, but i would like to use udev to create the devicenode if the driver is loaded
<toabctl> persia, my udev rule looks like this: DRIVER=="mylcdmodule", NAME="my-lcd"
<persia> How is the LCD connected?
<ogra> look at /lib/udev/rules.d/README
<toabctl> persia, over gpios (it's a handmade solution)
<persia> Oh, that's trickier indeed.  Someone more knowledgeable than I needs to answer you.
<toabctl> persia, i just thought that udev can do some action if a driver is loaded.
<persia> I think you can, but I think you need a connect event: I hope I'm mistaken, so you can have an easy solution.
<ogra> yes, you need a kernel event 
<toabctl> ogra, and a "module load" does not emit an event?
<toabctl> ogra, i have to add the event to the module source code?
<ogra> well, look at /var/log/udev when you load the module 
<ogra> you should see an "add" or "change" event
<toabctl> ogra, thx. "udevadm monitor" is the command to help to debug the problem
<ogra> ah, right
<ogra> i forgot about that one
<ogra> though the log should show essentially the same
<toabctl> ogra, but how to handle the event? i got: UDEV  [1272365579.494531] add      /module/meteo40_lcd (module)
<ogra> man udev should help you
<persia> toabctl: If you have an event, just make a rule that matches it, and create your device.
<toabctl> persia, i know that, but what is the event in my case? and how to match it?
<persia> The event is "add /module/meteo40_lcd", from what you said
<toabctl> persia, ACTION=="add", but what keyword should i use for "/module/meteo40_lcd" ? NAME?KERNEL?
<persia> I'd go with trial and error on that one :)
<persia> (although someone more knowledgeable may answer)
<toabctl> persia, just if you are interessted: you can do: udevadm info -a -p /class/meteo40lcd
<toabctl> then you see the information you need to write the correct rule.
<persia> toabctl: Cool!  Thanks for the hint.
 * persia may have to add some rules for Displaylink devices in maverick
<exlt> I would like to know if 2.6.32.12 will be rolled into the Lucid release - they *finally* got the stable XFS patchset included, which fixes massive instability with the current version (we have been custom patching for quite a few releases..)
<smb> exlt, IT will
<smb> Not into release
<exlt> \o/
<smb> Bit it will get into update
<exlt> ah, ok
<exlt> smb would you have a rough timeline of when that update might go out?  just a guess is totally fine, so I can tell those at $JOB
 * persia expects "a few weeks" is probably the right amount of precision to give in an official answer, to save smb needing to give a more correct answer on which someone might actually rely
<smb> exlt, There likely will be a security update in between. And UDS is ahead which slows things down
<exlt> that all sounds perfect to me  :)
<smb> So yes some weeks sounds like something to be expected
 * akgraner waves - Rikki said - She can connect to the internet wireless now - And even posted  - "Who has the best Kernel Team? Ubuntu!"  Y'all Rock!  Thanks JFo and whomever else that helped!!!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> I saw that
<JFo> she is a mess
<JFo> so now Tim knows that PPA kernel fixes her
<akgraner> JFo, I told her it's cause I helped her file the bug :-) - she laughed
<akgraner> Great - I am writing up how a simple FB post  - can open all kinds on adventures from Learning how to file a bug, to showing developer channels aren't full scary unfriendly people but awesome helpful folks, and the list goes on..  - so thanks y'all :-)
 * akgraner waves bye  - laters
<arand> I reported Bug #514498 a while ago, and I was wondering whether or not any useful info at all might be extracted from the dd-copy?
<ubot3> Malone bug 514498 in linux "whole filesystem lost to corruption " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514498
<JFo> arand, good question :)
<JFo> apw, cnd  do you know of anything we might be able to take away from a corrupted FS?
<arand> JFo: Ah, you the triager?
<JFo> arand has a dd image of it
<cnd> I don't really know filesystems at all
<JFo> arand, I am
<JFo> csurbhi, how about you?
<JFo> I know you know filesystems :-)
<JFo> cnd, meant to put csurbhi there instead of you... sorry about that
<cnd> JFo: np :)
<arand> I'm not even sure if corruption after hard poweroff is "just the way things are", or were for the jaunty version of the kernel...
<psurbhi> arand, I suspect the corruption occurs because of the hard poweroff
<psurbhi> i can see this is lucid too, when the journal gets corrupted for instance.
<arand> psurbhi: Yes, I suspected so as well, and it can be that repeated instances, even though fsck succeeds and everything seems fine, might "accumulate" corruption? Or would it always be a one-off fail?
<psurbhi> if fsck succeeds, then fs should not be corrupted at that point
<psurbhi> fsck should tell you when the fs is corrupted and beyond correction
<psurbhi> arand, i will come back to you after looking what could be looked at to fix this up
<psurbhi> thanks!
<JFo> thank you for looking psurbhi 
<arand> psurbhi: ok cheers, if I'm not around here I follow the bug.
<JFo> thanks for reminding me arand :)
<arand> JFo: Yea, I wanted to make sure I didn't just forget it either ;)
<Dink> Hello, I am trying to use launchpad to compile only a specific flavour kernel. I have edited i386.mk to only contain the flavour I want. How do I prepare this for launchpadd ppa to use? Are there any other files I need to edit ? Any help would be appreciated.
<abogani> Dink: What should do your specific flavour?
<Dink> its a strip down kernel for my netbook
<Dink> I have never done this via .deb/ppa . I have done this before via rpm/opensuse build service
<abogani> Dink: Why don't you create a -generic with a bigger number version?
<Dink> I just found this link ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#Preparing%20an%20upload
<Dink> abogani, I do not want it to interfere with ubuntu's generic hence the different flavour
<Dink> at time I do go back and fourth for testing etc, to me makes it easier
<Dink> I am using the generic as my base
<abogani> Dink: If you place that into you personal PPA you ever don't interfere with others.
<Dink> Ahh I think I got it. Had to edit the first line in my changelog also
<kamalm> I'm preparing my first patch submission to LKML -- the patch has already been applied to Lucid.  I understand that I should put "Signed-off-by: ...myself..." in the patch description (as I did for the Lucid patch).   I don't think anyone else has "signed off" on this patch, but apw did state "Acked-by: Andy W...".
<kamalm> Question: Should I copy apw's Acked-by: line into the version of the patch going to LKML?  Otherwise, is just my "S-o-b:" line sufficient for a submission to LKML?
<achiang> kamalm: depends on whether apw was ack'ing your patch in the context of the lucid kernel or in the context of upstream.
<kamalm> achiang: ah ha, I guess I should ask him.  :-)
<kamalm> Another question: I'm preparing the patch for LKML against the "mainline" tree (/pub/scm / linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git) -- is the proper tree to base my patch from?
<achiang> kamalm: in general, acked-by is somewhat "weak" tag. depending on the subsystem maintainer, they may interpret it differently. the most common use is if the maintainer has a few trusted reviewers who add their acked-bys.
<achiang> kamalm: if i were to go ack a bunch of networking patches, e.g., i'm sure i would get yelled at by davem since i have no expertise there
<kamalm> achiang: well maybe I just don't need to apply that Acked-by: to my LKML submission at all?
<achiang> kamalm: in general yes, prepare against linus's tree, but again, sometimes depends on the subsystem
<achiang> kamalm: right, without seeing your patch, it's hard to say
<achiang> kamalm: care to post your patch (or a pointer)?
<kamalm> certainly -- let me find it here.
<kamalm> achiang: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-April/010181.html
<kamalm> achiang: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-April/010188.html  <--- andy's Acked-by response
<achiang> kamalm: ok, so ACPI patch. for acpi, working off of linus's tree is fine
<achiang> kamalm: as for adding andy's acked-by, i'm not entirely sure. you'd have to ask him, i guess
<achiang> kamalm: you can add mine though. :)
<achiang> Acked-by: Alex Chiang <achiang@canonical.com>
<kamalm> achiang: oh, okay, I'll add yours and not add andy's, since he's not around to ask.  thanks very much for the advice.  :-)
<achiang> kamalm: i'm actually waiting on this one: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/94711/
<achiang> kamalm: i'll probably poke lenb today; he's been travelling so i wanted to give him some time to work through his backlog
<kamalm> achiang: ah, your thinkpad patch is exactly the same issue eh?  I'm wondering whether it would be possible to move the DMI-detection for this down into udev and just have the kernel respond to a binary switch to do the sci_en thing or not based on whatever udev said to do.  does that sound plausible to you?
<achiang> kamalm: for your patch, please do cc: stable@kernel.org too
<achiang> kamalm: hm, what you suggest sounds possible, but it's not common for how we handle acpi quirks
<kamalm> achiang: ok, will do -- does cc'ing stable@ mean that I'm requesting that the patch be applied to the stable kernel as well as mainline then?
<achiang> yes, that's what you're requesting
<achiang> kamalm: in the context of these bugs, we're basically getting little band-aids upstream to help distros out. the fix going forward will be this patch:https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/93560/ 
<achiang> kamalm: so basically, get this quirks added upstream, get them into stable to help out distros, and hopefully with mjg59's fix we don't have to add to the DMI table any more in the future
<kamalm> achiang: the detect-it-in-udev concept is how the keyboard map quirks seem to work, which is what gave me the idea of doing the sci_en that way also -- i had heard about the "forthcoming better way" -- thanks for the pointer -- no need to pursue a better band-aid mechanism then.  :-)
<cnd> kamalm: achiang: you don't cc stable@kernel.org directly though
<cnd> you add a "Cc: stable@kernel.org" line to the s-o-b area
<cnd> you can ask csurbhi all about the fun you'll get from gregkh if you start CC'ing patches directly to stable@kernel.org
<achiang> cnd: hm, i add the cc to the sign-off area and also in my mailer
<achiang> cnd: i haven't been yelled at yet. ;)
<cnd> achiang: if you have the Cc in the s-o-b area, it will get sent to stable@kernel.org when linus applies it to his tree
<cnd> so that way only patches which are actually applied get sent
<achiang> cnd: interesting, i hadn't realized that
<kamalm> cnd: yes thanks for that tip!  (very timely too!)
<achiang> does linus have a special git hook to do that?
<cnd> if you cc stable@kernel.org directly, then gregkh gets a bunch of patches that may or may not actually be in linus' tree
<cnd> achiang: I'm not sure
<cnd> and it may be further down the line at the subsystem maintainers level for all I know
<cnd> but I have had a patch accepted to stable that way, so I can vouch for it :)
<achiang> because that's not standard kernel patch flow at least not in the areas i'm familiar with -- simply adding a git tag to the signed off area doesn't automatically result in an email
<cnd> achiang: I have a feeling if you start to send a few more you may hear from gregkh about it :)
<achiang> maybe stable is special
<cnd> stable isn't like any other subsystem though
<cnd> it's rather *special*
<achiang> yup, i'm guessing a fancy hook
<achiang> cnd: anyhow, good info to have, thanks
<cnd> only stuff that is applied upstream should make it to the stable trees
<cnd> in general, if you're unsure, check the Documentation directory of the tree
<cnd> it has a whole txt file devoted to stable tree submissions
<cnd> all about what's appropriate and how to get changes accepted
<cnd> for example, it's always good to CC the subsystem maintainers if you're taking an upstream patch and asking it to be applied to stable
<cnd> and to add a note about regression potential in that case too
<cnd> if it's a rather large change, it may be easier to get the subsystem maintainer to push it to stable as well
<cnd> there's a little bit of a trust issue there, for better or worse depending on your point of view
<kamalm> I discovered that scripts/get_maintainer.pl generates a nice list of all the right people/lists to email, given a patch file -- good stuff.
<cnd> kamalm: hmmm, hadn't noticed that file, good find
<cnd> kamalm: also, run your patches through scripts/checkpatch.pl before submitting
<cnd> it finds format issues
<kamalm> cnd: re checkpatch.pl - neato! its happy with my patch
<cnd> great!
<achiang> i've discovered that turning 'let c_space_errors=1' on in my .vimrc helps quite a bit
<cnd> achiang: is that what turns ws red in git diff?
<cnd> I wouldn't mind having that on all the time too...
<achiang> cnd: no, that is something you set in your ~/.gitconfig
<achiang> cnd: oh, nm -- if you colorize git, then you get whitespace color for free without twiddling your .gitconfig
<cnd> achiang: yeah, I get it automatically in git diff
<cnd> just not in vim
<achiang> but you can set other whitespace options in there: core.whitespace (not common) and apply.whitespace (much more common)
<achiang> cnd: that vim option lets you see whitespace errors in your editor, so you can write perfectly formatted patches. :)
<achiang> it can be a little annoying when you view files in the kernel with broken whitespace
<cnd> heh
<achiang> kamalm: next time, reverse the order of your git tags. :)
<kamalm> um... what do you mean?
<achiang> cc: stable goes first, cc: me next, s-o-b last
<achiang> you read that sign off area from top to bottom, so the top has informational stuff, like cc's, reviewed-by:, acked-by: etc.
<achiang> then in order of patch delivery, you add s-o-bs
<achiang> so original author is topmost, and last hop in the delivery path is you
<kamalm> achiang: oh, I guess I didn't even realized that the order there even mattered.  I'll try to remember that for next time. thanks!
<achiang> kamalm: you're right, it doesn't matter so much, but it is a nicety that makes it a little easier to read. that's all. :)
<achiang> the s-o-bs are important to get in order
<kamalm> achiang: got it -- luckily, there's only one s-o-b for this one!
<achiang> yup
<cnd> kamalm: it's a little overwhelming, all the processes :)
<cnd> rest assured, three months in (like me), you'll still be spinning around, but you'll have a better idea of how things go :)
<kamalm> cnd: sure is overwhelming, but yes, its all becoming clearer with each passing day -- thanks very much to you and achiang for the help!
 * maco didn't know it mattered either
<achiang> think of the s-o-b's as a path a patch takes to get upstream
<achiang> each person involved in the patch submission appends his/her sob to the path
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-04-28
 * kamalm frowns -- here's a puzzler - I sent my patch to LKML and cc: achiang more than 2.5 hours ago but it hasn't appeared on LKML (archive or my subscription) - I received my bcc: copy and I think achiang received the cc: copy but why hasn't it hit LKML?  been plenty of other traffic since then.  :-(
<cnd> kamalm: lkml has a delay
<cnd> I don't know why exactly, but it's a multi-hour delay
<achiang> kamalm: i got it twice, actually
<kamalm> cnd: ah, okay then, that would explain it.  By looking at the "Date:" headers on other messages, it appeared to me that there was no "extra" delay - i'll keep waiting
<kamalm> achiang: I actually did re-send it again, after thinking that my excessively long To: line might have been the problem I fixed that and re-sent.  (wasn't patient enough - oops).
<achiang> nod
 * cnd fears lkml too much to resend unless it's been over a day :)
<cnd> oh wait, kamalm, this is your acpi patch right?
<kamalm> yes
<cnd> did you send it to linux-acpi?
<kamalm> yes
<cnd> ok
<kamalm> hasn't arrived there either
<cnd> I don't think sending it to lkml is required as well
<cnd> are you subscribed to linux-acpi?
<kamalm> Documentation/SubmittingPatches said that you should also send to linux-kernel "unless you have a good reason not to"
<kamalm> cnd: I think I'm not sub'd to linux-acpi
<cnd> kamalm: ahhh, I learn something new every day then :)
<kamalm> looks like LMKL might have a "greylist delay" thing going http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg149954.html
<kamalm> cnd: re: linux-acpi -- I'm not subscribed but watching its archive page for my post to appear.  I wonder if it accepts posts from non-subscribers.  I *am* subscribed to LKML
<achiang> kamalm: it does. i'm on it. your mail hasn't hit the list yet
<achiang> kamalm: i'd recommend going for a beer or a walk. :)
<achiang> and speaking of beer... it's about that time. :)
<kamalm> i suppose I should be on it too...  why not, just one more list, right?  yeah, I've decided that it's probably a greylist delay so I'll just wait till tomorrow :-)   beer sounds right.
 * JFo recommends Crown Royal Black if you haven't tried it yet :)
<cnd> JFo: is that whisky?
<JFo> cnd, yep
<cnd> sounds good to me, but all I've got here is some jim beam
<JFo> that works too :-)
 * JFo goes off to refill his glass and watch a movie
<JFo> night all
<cnd> at the rate I've been traveling though, I hardly need anything between my various trips
<cmug> Hi. Does 10.04 have a kernel that has DMA remapping option enabled ? It is essential for kvm device passthrough virtualization
<jk-> cmug: do you know the CONFIG_ parameter?
<cmug> jk-, CONFIG_DMAR
<cmug> CONFIG_DMAR=y
<cmug> CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y
<jk-> # CONFIG_DMAR is not set
<cmug> :( Is that same for every available kernel image ?
<jk-> this is the generic flavour though...
<cmug> yeah, perhaps there should be a linux-image-virtualization or something ?
<jk-> doesn't look to be enabled in -server
<cmug> :( I guess it's not called Experimental for no reason. But AFAIK it is crucial for the device passthrough functionality 
<cmug> and it's kind of a showstopper for me
<jk-> not keen to build you own?
<cmug> I like updates
<jk-> everyone likes updates :)
<cmug> Yeah
<cmug> Maybe somebody can create a PPA with the kernel with DMAR enabled
<cmug> maybe it already exists, don't know
<jk-> i volunteer you to do that :D
<cmug> I can do that if I knew how
<cmug> Need to investigate
<cmug> btw, is lucid released today (28th) ?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> 29th
<cmug> ok, I was just hoping since it is still 27th in the west coast of USA :)
<dmarkey> too late to request something for 10.04 i assume?
<jk-> given that it's out tomorrow, probably yes :)
<dmarkey> aww :(
<dmarkey> i'll wait till 10.10 then
<cking> csurbhi, so what's going wrong - I've not see this kind of problem before
 * akgraner waves to apw - got a sec?
<apw> akgraner, wassup
<akgraner> Open week :-D stuffs - see pm
 * JFo stretches out
<JFo> hi there cking :)
<cking> JFo, hiya
<akgraner> JFo, Rikki can't test the patch til Friday 
<JFo> akgraner, hmmm
<akgraner> is this an issue for you all
<JFo> I think they are wanting this to go into a day 0 update
<akgraner> she is doing some livestreaming
<JFo> and steve will need the confirmation before he releases it from proposed
<akgraner> hmm let me call her
<JFo> ok
<akgraner> k
<JFo> don't quote me as that is an interpretation
<akgraner> *nods*
<akgraner> JFo, nope she can't til Friday - they yanked out her HD and her machine is the what they are using for streaming
<apw> those changes should be in the kernel in the kernel pre-proposed PPA
<akgraner> She wants to be a good bug reported - but the computer they were going to use for streaming never showed up yesterday
<jjohansen> csurbhi: so basically server team was looking for an update on ext4 performance and I haven't followed if there has been anything new recently
<psurbhi> jjohansen, I havent done any benchmarks recently
<psurbhi> and have not read anything on osnwes or phoronix report as well
<jjohansen> psurbhi: okay, so basically the same status as at the sprint
<psurbhi> yes
<jjohansen> psurbhi: it came up because of this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_lts_perf&num=2
<jjohansen> looks like phoronix, rerunning the same tests again a couple weeks ago
<psurbhi> ok
<psurbhi> ya, comparing 2.6.24 ext3 and 2.6.32 ext4 :O
 * JFo goes to have some lunch
<bjf> elBoto list
<elBoto> bjf: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<manjo> can you hear me now ? 
<manjo> ogra, that worked
<ogra> yeah
<bjf> elBoto, ping
<elBoto> pong
<JFo> elBoto, Misc
<elBoto> JFo: Error: "Misc" is not a valid command.
<JFo> heh
<JFo> elBoto, Owner
<elBoto> JFo: Error: "Owner" is not a valid command.
<bjf> elBoto, help Misc
<elBoto> bjf: Error: There is no command "misc".
<bjf> elBoto, list Misc
<elBoto> bjf: apropos, help, last, list, more, ping, source, tell, and version
<bjf> elBoto, help ping
<elBoto> bjf: (ping takes no arguments) -- Checks to see if the bot is alive.
<manjo> elBoto, whoami
<elBoto> manjo: I don't recognize you.
<JFo> heh
<manjo> elBoto, who's your daddy
<elBoto> manjo: Error: "who's" is not a valid command.
<manjo> ah this bot is stupid 
<vanhoof> ... and what does he do 
<vanhoof> what kind of bot is it, supybot?
<vanhoof>  elBoto [~supybot@pool-98-108-129-180.ptldor.fios.verizon.net]
<vanhoof> guess so :)
<jussi> pgraner: ping
<JFo> jussi, he is in London, so he may be out for the night
<pgraner> jussi: pong
<JFo> or not :)
<pgraner> JFo: nope I'm omnipresent
<jussi> pgraner: hi, may I pm?
<pgraner> jussi: sure
<JFo> pgraner, hah!
<alkisg> Hi, where can I find linux-image-2.6.32-20-generic? I can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com nor in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/... I think it's the last one that'll boot with my intel 845 graphics card.
<alkisg> (-19 boots, -21 doesn't, and I never tried -20)
<JFo> alkisg, I have been fortunate enough to never need to go back to an older kernel that I hadn't installed
<bjf> vanhoof, was going to add a launchpad plugin to it
<JFo> bjf, any iodea where older kernels are located?
<alkisg> JFo: I wish I was so lucky... :)
<JFo> read, older recent kernels?
<bjf> JFo, nope, was asking you that yesterday :-)
<JFo> alkisg, :)
<JFo> bjf, oh yeah :-)
<JFo> apw, you still around?
<apw> JFo, wassup
<JFo> apw, where would one go to find 32.20 kernel now?
<JFo> bjf and I were wondering yesterday too
<apw> jfo an old build you mean?
<JFo> yessir
<JFo> apw, yes please :)
<apw> JFo, they are all in the launchpad librararian
<JFo> hmmmm
 * JFo goes to look
<apw> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory
<apw> then click on the version you want, and then the build arch you want
<apw> and there are the .debs
<JFo> ah hah!
<JFo> thank you sir
<alkisg> Thank you both very much :)
<bjf> JFo, that rocks!
<JFo> bjf, that does very much
<bjf> @list
<elBoto> bjf: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<apw> @list
<elBoto> apw: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<amitk> bjf: use your powers and change topic :)
<bjf> amitk, just tried and failed
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ || Lucid Kernel Version: 2.6.32 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - May-17 - 17:00 UTC
<Sarvatt> apw, sconklin: did "UBUNTU: SAUCE: KMS: cache the EDID information of the LVDS"  get dropped on purpose or was it just lost with the drm backport as well? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=commit;h=c5155725948be57010c4a558a1b9c5ddefb864c3
<apw> Sarvatt, hrm not sure ... i thought that was an upstream job, and should still be in
<apw> Sarvatt, i cannot see the expected messages in dmesg from it ... could you email me to remind me to look pls
<Sarvatt> sure thing, sorry I didn't bring it up directly earlier
<bguthro> I'm attempting to debug a suspend-resume issue with a new Dell Inspiron i3 based machine using the following methods: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend but am running into a brick wall. Was hoping for some other pointers.
<bguthro> bjf says manjo might be a good resource...if you're around
<manjo> bguthro, is the problem with suspend or resume ? 
<bguthro> Resume: Things seem to go down fine...but never come back. I always have to cold boot.
<manjo> bguthro, what graphics card do you have ? 
<manjo> are you able to ssh to the box ? 
<bguthro> no. completely dead. The backlight doesn't even light up. The power light goes from pulsing, to solid...and I get a blip of the HDD, but then it is just stuck
<bguthro> I've tried adding modules to the list to unload in /usr/lib/pm-utils/defaults - but no dice, so far
<bguthro> I've also reproduced this on an i5 (also an inspiron)
<bguthro> graphics card is the integrated i3 chip
<bguthro> it uses the i915 driver, though
<manjo> bguthro, have you tried using PM_DEBUG & PM_TRACE ? 
<bguthro> I tried the echo 1 > /sys/power/pm_trace - Is there more I can try?
<manjo> bguthro, the instruction are in linux-2.6/Documentation/power/s2ram.txt
<bguthro> I'll take a look, thanks
<manjo> bguthro, also looks at basic-pm-debugging.txt
<manjo> bguthro, its hard to remote help debug suspend/resume issues without real hw in front 
<manjo> bguthro, if you can try that then we can figure out the offending module / device 
<manjo> bguthro, also try with nokms
<bguthro> will i915 still boot? I've had issues with that in the past...
<bguthro> but I'll give it a shot
<manjo> bguthro, ie nomodeset
<bguthro> I guess I tried with i915.modeset=0
<manjo> ok
<manjo> bguthro, All drivers: nomodeset - this will disable the kernel modesetting feature 
<bguthro> the only hash matches I got was against "tty tty57" - attempting with nomodeset now, but X doesn't seem too happy. I'm not getting any graphics
<bguthro> plymouth came up (somewhat garbled) - and then it became unresponsive.
<bguthro> yeah...even booting without "splash" - X fails to come up properly.
<bguthro> unfortunately, this machine has no serial line, and no dock...so I can't even see if a trace is coming out or not.
<manjo> bguthro, what model of dell is it ? 
<bguthro> testing all modes in /sys/power/pm_test succeed, but when I echo none to it, the system does not come back. According to the documentation, this suggests that it is in the invocation of the platform firmware
<bguthro> It is an Inspiron 1434
<bguthro> sorry 1464
<manjo> bguthro, my dell contact is offline, I will check with him to see if there is a bios update for this 
<bguthro> also seen on a 1764
<manjo> or firmware 
 * manjo makes of note of the dell models 
<bguthro> I updated the Bios today to the latest posted on the site.
<bguthro> I did not check for firmware
<manjo> bguthro, I will check on these models.. 
<bguthro> thank you
<manjo> to see if they have any recommendations
<manjo> bguthro, pm me your email 
<achiang> bguthro: that sounds a lot like what kamalm was working on.
<achiang> bguthro: which kernel?
<bguthro> 2.6.32-21-generic
<achiang> bguthro: any chance you could try an upstream kernel? and pass acpi_sleep=sci_force_enable on the kernel cmdline?
<kamalm> bguthro, achiang: the acpi_sleep=sci_force_enable feature looks like it was applied to Lucid http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=summary (see the Zhang Rui change) but I'm not sure where one would get a binary .deb which includes it.
<bguthro> I'm not opposed to rebuilding myself. Should I just clone the git tree?
<achiang> bguthro: this will be much easier: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc5-lucid/
<kamalm> ah yes, look at all those tasty kernels in .../mainline :-)  thanks achaing
<bguthro> will give it a try after filing the launchpad bug for manjo
<achiang> bguthro: which bug is that? a bug for this s/r problem?
<manjo> achiang, he is filing now 
<achiang> won't it just be dup'ed to whatever bug kamalm fixed with his recent patch that adds dell machines to the quirk list?
<achiang> manjo: ^^
<achiang> kamalm: what was the LP bug for your dell fix?
<manjo> achiang, yes if its the same bug
<kamalm> achiang: nope -- my patch specifically adds 3 different "Dell Studio" models -- no effect on other models
<kamalm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/553498
<ubot3> Malone bug 553498 in linux "Dell Studio 1558 (Arrandale) hangs on resume from suspend" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<manjo> kamalm, that looks diff 
<manjo> lets wait for bguthro to finish filing his bug :) 
<bguthro> grrr...got all the way through, and it failed.
<bguthro> I'll start over...
<bguthro> FWIW: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/571422
<ubot3> Malone bug 571422 in linux "[LUCID] suspend/resume issue on Dell Inspiron 1464/1564/1764" [Undecided,New] 
<manjo> kamalm, achiang we track degu on ^^ #bug
 * manjo typing impaired 
<achiang> eh?
<kamalm> bguthro: the symptoms do sound the same -- the acpi_sleep=sci_force_enable sounds like a good thing to try here.
<bguthro> with .32 or the .34 referenced above?
<achiang> kamalm: manjo: btw, i had a conversation with lenb on #acpi this am ; intel are aware of these crappy BIOSes coming out
<achiang> not sure what action they plan on taking right now
<achiang> maybe forceful beating about the head and shoulders with a cluebat
<manjo> well dell says they do a good job of testing bios etc before they release machines ... 
<mjg59> Well, everyone's signed off on the generic fix other than Len
<manjo> I guess they test only with windows
<achiang> manjo: i have some great property in florida i'd like to sell you too. ;)
<manjo> achiang, how many acres do you have ? 
<kamalm> mjg59: the generic fix being to just force sci_enable on all the time?
<manjo> I am not intersted in 42
<achiang> manjo: as many as you'd like. ;)
<manjo> heh
<mjg59> kamalm: No, to do the register write if the system fails to set it itself
<vish> hi.. I'm trying to use mainline kernel , but  why is there no *all.deb for this kernel?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.11-lucid/
<mjg59> So, in order, follow the spec, do something that's mildly against spec, do something that wildly violates the spec
<bguthro> OK, so .34 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc5-lucid/linux-image-2.6.34-020634rc5-generic_2.6.34-020634rc5_amd64.deb and the acpi_sleep=sci_force_enable flag seems to do the trick
<manjo> bguthro, cool... can you throw that info in the bug ? 
<manjo> achiang, so this bad bios that vendors are aware of ? 
<bguthro> kamalm: Is this a generic flag in the .32 kernel - or is this only accepted upstream? (ie - can I Cherry-pick it for a build)
<achiang> manjo: according to irc scuttlebutt, yes
<achiang> maybe not dell, but lenovo are aware
<manjo> bguthro, might be good to put that info in the bug ... I pointed jerone at it ... he will follow up with dell 
<bguthro> manjo: bug updated
<manjo> thnx
<kamalm> bguthro: as far as I know, the fix has been applied upstream -- we cherry-picked it from kernel.org (I think).
<vish> folks, according to the map it seems 2.6.32-21.32	is 2.6.32.11 mainline , but it doesnt have the *all.deb package.. how do i test with the mainline version then? [was asked to check for a bug]
<vish> not there for >  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.11-lucid/
<achiang> manjo: still trying to understand this statement: " we track degu on ^^ #bug"
<achiang> manjo: are you telling me to join a channel?
<bguthro> kamalm: Same acpi_sleep=sci_force_enable added to 2.6.32-21-generic to no effect. Did this get cherry picked after this binary was built for us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<manjo> achiang, my fingers did not follow my brain on that one 
<kamalm> bguthro: looking
<achiang> manjo: ok, just trying to make sure you're not asking me to take some action of some sort. :)
<manjo> heh 
<manjo> achiang, now don't make me the action man :)
<kamalm> bguthro: per http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=shortlog the acpi_sleep= feature was added 5 days ago and so first appears in 2.6.32-22.
<kamalm> bguthro: I'm afraid I don't know how that relates to binaries on us.archive.ubuntu.com.
<bguthro> kamalm: sounds like I'm one digit off.
 * kamalm has recovered from momentary power loss here
<manjo> hughhalf, around
<arand> Is Bug #547182 correctly targeted towards linux (since it happens on nouveau but not on nvidia-blob)?
<ubot3> Malone bug 547182 in linux "Startup displays video artifacts from earlier 9.10 session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547182
<arand> Could I at this point comfortably mark it as confirmed or should I look for more confirmation?
<arand> If previous is true, should it be sent upstream?
<arand> Finally, since it does display clear data from the previous session, is this to be considered as a security issue? (And is it a bug in Karmic rather, that doesn't clear the video buffer properly?)
<manjo> arand, do you have a dual boot setup ? 
<arand> manjo: ubuntu kk & ll yes (and 3xWindows)
<manjo> arand, does that commit you posted on the bug link fix the issue ? 
<arand> manjo: Ah, no. That's the version (and from what I know the specific commit) of the upstream kernel I tested, and confirmed that the issue is still present, on.
<arand> I'll clarify that in a comment...
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-04-29
<arand> rebooting now, will be back here.
<Dink> Hello, I have been trying to use launchpad to only build a specific flavour kernel ie, netbook. I am now getting "make: *** No rule to make target `build-netbook', needed by `build-arch'.  Stop." in my build log. Any help would be appreciated. I have tried to remove all non configs etc for x86_64 as well as other flavours for x86. Did I remove too much ?
<Dink> Sorry for my ignorance I have never done this as a .deb before.
<kamalm> achiang, cnd: hey, I figured out my problem with my LKML post never showing up!  apparently, the vger.kernel.org mailing lists silently reject any message without a Message-Id: header (my message file, the edited output from git-format-patch, had no Message-Id: header). ...
<kamalm> I was feeding my message file directly to msmtp, but I eventually guessed that might be the problem (after noticing that git-send-email *does* generate a Message-Id) so I just resubmitted it using git-send-email directly and it appeared on LKML immediately (yay).
<kamalm> I still don't like git-send-email much, but I'll either use it anyway, or else come up with a way to generate a Message-Id: for msmtp-direct use.
<achiang> kamalm: stg mail
<achiang> :)
<kamalm> achiang: stg?
<achiang> stacked git
<achiang> it's quite nice
<kamalm> I guess I don't see why I need to fiddle with git at all just to send a piece of email ;-)   -- I know git-send-email (etc.) can do more fancy stuff than that, but I (foolishly) wanted to do it manually to see how it worked (or didn't as the case may be).  that'll teach me.
<achiang> kamalm: oh, i use stacked git to manage patch series on top of git
<achiang> kinda like quilt, but you know, not stupid like. :)
<kamalm> ;-)  my patch was sooo simple, I thought, surely I don't need a *tool* to send the email for me.   I'm not even ready to think about stacked patches yet.
<johanbr> has anyone else noticed broken sound on some HP laptops with the lucid -21 kernel (32 bits)?
<johanbr> -19 works fine
<psurbhi> good morning #ubuntu-kernel
<jjohansen> morning psurbhi
 * psurbhi devel machines scsi controller is almost dead :( got back to my old slow laptop now
<tgardner> apw, rsync -zhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/${RELEASE}-desktop-${i}.iso ${RELEASE}-desktop-${i}-daily.iso
<tseliot> apw: I've compiled a kernel from the Linus git branch but I'm getting kernel panic VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0). Any ideas on what this could be? (support for ext4 is built into the kernel)
<apw> unable to mount the initramfs perhaps ?
<tseliot> ah
<tseliot> apw: this also happen with a mainline build of 2.6.34-rc5 here
<smb> tseliot, I had this sometimes when something failed to do update-grub correctly...
<tseliot> smb: it could be that. As the same kernel on the same machine (different installation of Lucid) works
<elmo> seriously, people
<elmo> a hardy kernel release TODAY?
<smb> elmo, That can only be one moved from proposed. I would not have expected this to happen exactly today. But that is not really in our hands
<tseliot> smb, apw: it looks like it didn't generate any initrd file even though I built it with --initrd
<tseliot> and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y while CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE isn't set to anything
<fabbione> hmmm guys who is in charge of karmic kernel and all the CPU speed step stuff?
<fabbione> (like setting ondemand vs performance cpu bits)
<AnAnt> Hello, why is there a rt3070sta.ko in linux-rt but not in linux ?
<AnAnt> ah, linux has rt3090sta
<smb> fabbione, Wassup?
<fabbione> smb: i am trying to figure out why setting ondemand cpu governor on karmic -> filesystem corruption (a bad one)
<fabbione> smb: and if there is somekind of blacklist table to make sure ondemand is never EVER used on a similar system
<smb> fabbione, repeatable?
<fabbione> smb: yes absolutely. it's 10 days I am debugging this thing
<fabbione> smb: started from swapping one disk at a time in the raid(s), cables, controllers, etc. etc.
<fabbione> you know.. usual drill trying to understand what the hell is wrong
<fabbione> till i figured that in init 1 i didn't see the corruption
<fabbione> init 2 did
<fabbione> different kernels.. etc.
<fabbione> smb: note that ondemand seems the default in karmic (at least it's been pulled in when updating from jaunty)
<fabbione> not sure how many people are affected potentially by this problem, but it's not easy to spot at first
<smb> fabbione, It would be the first time I heard this. Yes it is. It only performance during a small time during init when I remember that correctly
<smb> Is that a special raid setup of just normal md raid?
<fabbione> yes right.. performance at init then at the end of the boot goes to ondemand
<fabbione> smb: 2 md raid -> different controllers -> different disks -> same behaviour (one shows it faster tho)
<fabbione> how to reproduce:
<fabbione> get a folder of random file that's at least twice the size of system RAM (so it can't be cached and you need to I/O)
<fabbione> for i in $(seq 1 100); do md5sum /folder; done
<fabbione> depending how lucky you are it will eventually fail
<fabbione> at somepoint I was reading the same 7GB iso file, and I was getting a different md5sum each run
<fabbione> the data on disk look ok
<soren> Which filesystem?
<fabbione> but then.. copy/backup/burn to dvd
<fabbione> all bad
<fabbione> soren: ext3
<fabbione> and removing that writeback option youdid turn on between 2.6.31-16 and -17 doesn't change a thing
<fabbione> soren: you are welcome to pass by and look at it yourself
<fabbione> :)
<smb> fabbione, Well that writeback only matters on crash
<soren> fabbione: Heh.. Don't wait up :)
<fabbione> smb: right, but i wanted to exclude every possibility
<smb> fabbione, sure
<fabbione> i even started modprobing one module at a time in case it was a conflict of somekind
<smb> Especially with something that looks rather odd
<fabbione> exactly
<fabbione> the raids are:
<fabbione> raid5 -> SATA -> 4x1.5TB 
<fabbione> raid1 -> IDE -> 2xsomethingGB
<fabbione> so different controllers, technologies and disks
<fabbione> all show the same issue
<soren> If you've got tons of space somewhere, you could try copying the data somewhere insteaed of just md5sum'ing it.
<soren> That way, you could see what the actual difference is.
<fabbione> i come to the conclusion that's something to do with either a buggy CPU speedstep
<soren> ...and see if it's random data, data leaked from somewhere else, or just the correct data in the wrong order or whatnot.
<fabbione> soren: i did that test too. even if you copy and make a difference you obtain nothing useful. it's always a random different data that gets corrupted
<fabbione> and yes I did run memtest for > 24h
<fabbione> soren: that would require also performing a kdump and compare.
<fabbione> soren: not enough processing power for that
<smb> fabbione, what type of cpu? amd or intel?
<fabbione> smb: amd
<soren> Either that or copy it to a remote place.
<soren> Oh..
<fabbione> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<fabbione> cpu family      : 15
<fabbione> model           : 47
<fabbione> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+
<fabbione> stepping        : 0
<fabbione> cpu MHz         : 1800.000
<soren> right, I see what you mean.
<fabbione> cache size      : 512 KB
<soren> Well, you might be able to make sense of it just looking at a hexdump of it.
<fabbione> soren: it's doable, but it means comparing TB of data at each run...
<soren> fabbione: Jesus, how much RAM do you have?!?
<fabbione> soren: i don't really care how it gets corrupted.. it just shouldn't happen in the first place
<soren> fabbione: Of course.
<smb> fabbione, Hm, I just heard today that there might be a bug that might make it not scale up correctly (but nothing about corruption)
<fabbione> soren: it's 3GB of RAM, but then you need several copies of a 2xRAMsize file etc.
<soren> fabbione: I'm just saying that the contents might give you a hint about where it came from 
<fabbione> smb: the corruption could be caused by more than one bug...
<fabbione> soren: it's probably the same data swapped or something.
<fabbione> soren: i doubt there is a leak because everything that is loaded before switching ondemand (application and OS) are deadly stable
<fabbione> i suspect simple byteswaps or something
<fabbione> smb: i suspect the CPU can even scale correctly, but other bits on the mobo don't.. 
<fabbione> anyway... now you know
<fabbione> keep an eye
<fabbione> smb: another thing... dvb related to karmic
<fabbione> http://fabbione.fedorapeople.org/dvb.patch
<fabbione> you want to revert that patch from 2.6.31
<fabbione> i think it's already removed in dvb-trunk and later linus' trees
<fabbione> (not sure about the git sha1 tho)
<smb> fabbione, Yeah, thanks. I got a similar system which I might use to test. 
<fabbione> the patch as you see it went in at some point, but it breaks the HVR-3000 dvb-t
<smb> fabbione, I guess I can find that out
<fabbione> i already spoke to Darron and he agreed to revert it
<fabbione> (that was a few months back)
<fabbione> but yeah you get the idea
<fabbione> once that patch is in karmic i can finally stop building my own kernelks
<fabbione> getting tired of gcc :P
<smb> fabbione, Well, to get it into Karmic, there might be a slightly harder need to it that tiring you. Especially when Lucid is released.
<smb> fabbione, Don't we do that as a module? /me cannot remember that
<fabbione> smb: yeah it's a module, but i am pretty sure i am not the only HVR-3000 user out there
<fabbione> and doesn't have to go in yesterday.. just when it fits in the next update
<fabbione> lucid.. that's going to take me at least 4/6 months before I upgrade those systems
<cmug> Is it out yet
<fabbione> i'd guess shortly
<smb> fabbione, Likely not. Just that the SRU process is not really allowing for less critical problems. However annoying they are. You probably know. ;-)
<fabbione> smb: you can consider that a regression from Jaunty if that pleases you :)
<fabbione> in Jaunty it used to work
<fabbione> and yeah I can imagine that people have been tighting the SRU process..
<smb> fabbione, It would likely be more pleasing. But not if it would cause different regressions. 
<fabbione> smb: it doesn't.
<fabbione>     This update also fixes analogue tuning on the hvr-1300 when in blackbird mode.
<fabbione> analog doesn't exists anymore
<fabbione> it wasn't working before, doesn't work now
<smb> Would sound good then
<fabbione> hvr4000 works with or without the patch
<fabbione> Darron has a 4k and a 1300
<smb> fabbione, Would you happen to have a lp bug filed or you rather want to leave the fun part to me?
<fabbione> fun part is all your :)
<fabbione> feel free to copy/paste from IRC
<fabbione> i already have to deal with bugzilla
<fabbione> that's plenty for me :P
 * smb thanks fabbione so much. :-P
<fabbione> want to swap for sometime?
<fabbione> you work with my BZ account
<fabbione> and i work with your LP account
<fabbione> ;)
<smb> heh. :) Not sure I'll enjoy that
<fabbione> at least I have a bit of kernel experience (even if minimal).. but i'd love to see you banging on cluster stacks
 * fabbione feels a bit sadist today
<fabbione> s/a bit/extremely/
<fabbione> picture this.. you debug an issue in the kernel.. that's local to one machine
<fabbione> it's there, right in front of you
<cmug> fabbione, define shortly :)
<fabbione> with cluster, it scales across N nodes that are part of the clsuter
<fabbione> because you don't know what's going to trigger what (so to speak)
<apw> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<fabbione> cmug: shortly?
<cmug> :)
<JFo> this bug looks interesting: bug 568782
<ubot3> Malone bug 568782 in linux "cannot install two linux-backports-modules-wireless packages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568782
<BenC> crimsun: ping
<tgardner> JFo, having a look
<JFo> tgardner, ta
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<BenC> fabbione: hey bro, how's things?
<fabbione> BenC: not too bad and you?
<JFo> apw, you around?
<apw> hi
<JFo> this looks rather serious: bug 559888
<ubot3> Malone bug 559888 in linux "Lucid installation bug: blank screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559888
<JFo> not sure if it is us or X or some other
<apw> does nomodeset sort it out?
<JFo> bryceh, care to look ^^ as well?
<JFo> apw, good question, I don't believe they tried that
<JFo> apw, looks to be happening during install
<JFo> is it possible to add the nomodeset during boot from CD?
<manjo> apw, what hr is the release or is it already announced ?
<amitk> still testing...
<manjo> amitk, dual boot installer bug ? 
<amitk> yup
 * bjf has to run my son to school
<JFo> hey internalkernel 
<internalkernel> hey hey... been awhile since I signed in...
<internalkernel> JFo: how's life?
<JFo> not bad
<JFo> tons of bugs :)
<JFo> morning kamalm 
<kamalm> JFo: good morning
<kamalm> is there a "release party" channel of any sort?
<azop> kamalm: #ubuntu-release-party
<kamalm> azop: thanks
<azop> kamalm: if you enjoy spam :P
<kamalm> azop: wow, you're not kidding, that's a firehose!
<azop> yap
<azop> with 'is it our yet?!' or 'it's broke!'
<psurbhi> its fun to read the messages on the #ubuntu-release-party
<JFo> <-lunch
 * apw cracks a cold one
<vanhoof> wow #ubuntu-release is wild!
<vanhoof> -party .. ;)
<azop> it's somethin'
<akgraner> vanhoof, you didn't know what all you were missing did ya :-P
<vanhoof> haha :)
<bryceh> hi JFo, looking
<manjo> akgraner, guess you forgot about me? 
<akgraner> no
<manjo> :)
<akgraner> open week just just got finish
<bryceh> JFo, not enough information to say
<akgraner> I have your stuff in front of me now :-P
<akgraner> just got finished rather
<akgraner> typing fail today :-(
<bryceh> JFo, generally, if they're using a KMS driver then probably should be handled as a kms drm bug
<vanhoof> lucid is live :)
<vanhoof> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000133.html
<manjo> apw, congrats on the great job on the kernel 
<akgraner> Thank you all for all your hard work!  You all rock!!
 * akgraner is <3'ing Lucid :-)
<apw> manjo, yo
<akgraner> manjo, take a look
<manjo> apw, congrats dude
<apw> thanks ... see ya soon its release party time
<manjo> apw, cool have fun
<manjo> akgraner, can you add some testimonial for me :P
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> did you read my comments  - 
<manjo> :) cool! will buy you a beer next time we meet! yes the comments looks great...  much better than what I had 
<akgraner> manjo, you will also need to look at what I commented out - I made a few suggestions, but I don't have that information so you'll have to add it
<manjo> akgraner, they announce membership meetings adhoc-ly .. I was on vacation last time they had meetings
<akgraner> manjo, keep checking the wiki  - right now regional membership boards just accepted nominations - I would guess, but don't know, there will be a meeting sometime after the new membership board members are a announced
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-04-30
<arpu> thx for this https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa/+packages
<arpu> works greate 
<arpu> now i can use lucid to work :>
<jk-> arpu: what didn't work previously?
<arpu> jk-,  response time of the gui on file copy 
<arpu> or apt upgrade ...
<mase_wk> hi guys, just wondering if there is a reason CONFIG_DMAR and CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set for the _server kernel in Lucid ?
<mase_wk> according to http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM it's required for KVM PCI passthrough
<jjohansen> mase_wk: no one has asked for it, I can added to the config review of M
<mase_wk> jjohansen: well i think it was enabled in karmic. i performed an upgrade of a test system yesterday which uses PCI passthrough
<mase_wk> and it seems PCI passthrough was supported / working in karmic.
<mase_wk> so if this could be added it would be much appreciated
<jjohansen> mase_wk: hrmm, I'll have to check on that but we didn't disable almost anything
<mase_wk> hmm ok
<mase_wk> thats interesting
<jjohansen> mase_wk: I am unsure if it will get added to the Lucid kernel, we can look at SRUing it but no promises
<mase_wk> SRU ?
<jjohansen> stable release update
<mase_wk> ah ok. well i dunno, maybe it's not required then. i am confused
<mase_wk> see i'm getting the No IOMMU found
<mase_wk> and i assumed it was because that config option was disabled in the kernel
<mase_wk> since it was listed as required on the linux-kvm page
<mase_wk> but if your saying that wasn't enabled in karmic either then maybe i'm hitting something else
<mase_wk> since the PCI passthrough was working on karmic
<mase_wk> jjohansen: do you know who the most appropriate person to talk to in the ubuntu virt team would be ? I should probably make sure that this is actually required before asking for it to be added to the config review.
<jjohansen> mase_wk: kirkland knows the most about kvm
<persia> It was set in karmic, it seems.
<jjohansen> persia: interesting
<mase_wk> persia: thanks for verifying that. I have upgraded all my test boxes so that saves me a reinstall at least
<persia> I might be misreading the output of `grep -rin CONFIG_DMAR` though.
<mase_wk> persia: is that for the -server kernel ?
<persia> Seems to only be for x86_64 and ia64 though, not for i386.  Dunno why.
<mase_wk> that makes sense i am using x86_64
<jjohansen> persia: I am not seeing that
<persia> Maybe I'm reading it wrong.  Maybe it's only enabled in ports.
<mase_wk> persia: what do you mean by ports sorry ?
<persia> I'm looking at the 2.6.31-21.59 source, but I'm not sure I'm reading it properly
<persia> mase_wk: sparc/powerpc/ia64
<mase_wk> ok , i understand now.
<jjohansen> persia: I am looking at the configs right now for x86_64 karmic and the only one that is enabled is PCI Stub driver
<jjohansen> the other 2 options are experimental and not enabled
<persia> I'll trust your check more than mine :)
<persia> maybe upstream kvm behaviour changed?
<mase_wk> well my understanding was that they couldn't  / would never allow software iommu
<mase_wk> jjohansen: the config you checked was that the -server kernel for x86_64 karmic ?
<mase_wk> i guess i could create a lvm snapshot and install a kernel with it enabled and see if that works
<jjohansen> mase_wk: yes, double and triple checked
<jjohansen> mase_wk: yeah I would give that a try
<mase_wk> k will do :)
<mase_wk> i guess i could reinstall karmic just to make sure i'm not going completely mad
<Laibsch> Can I build a Lucid Kernel on a Debian system (for testing only)?
<Laibsch> or do I need a chroot on that Debian system?
<persia> You'd be better off with a chroot, so you can install all the build-deps easily.  No reason you can't do it in Debian, but I'm not sure it's a well-tested path.
<ikepanhc> yeah, and if your system need external kernel module, make sure it combiled with the same gcc and reasonable kernel header
<Laibsch> I'll compile on the faster Debian machine natively now
<Laibsch> I merely want to test a patch for a) compilability and b) functionality (things work as expected from the patch)
<Laibsch> iF things break, I'll need to reconsider
<ogasawara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<ogasawara> amitk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KernelMaverickUbuntuDeltaReview
<ogasawara> amitk: that has a list of patches (grouped by whom I thought was the owner) that I think should go upstream this cycle
 * psurbhi breaks for lunch
<cmug> Hi, 10.04 alternate does not work with my USB cddrive. What gives ?
<cmug> Desktop and Server installed fine
<Laibsch> Anybody I should subscribe to bug 521967 to make sure that patch now lands quickly?
<ubot3> Malone bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<Laibsch> tested both compilation and function on-device
<fabbione> smb: btw.. i just remembered that there was already a bug related to the DVB HVR patch. but hell if i remember the number
<amitk> hey all, we just started gardening our kernel wiki by creating a new namespace wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel and moving to a more activity-based wiki like wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<JFo> tgardner, is there anything we need to do for bug 521967 or will it land in updates?
<ubot3> Malone bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<bjf> amitk, good for you, let us know how that works out for you :-)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> manjo, are you still doing suspend/resume stuff/
<JFo> err?
<JFo> if so bug 44058 looks to be for you
<ubot3> Malone bug 44058 in gnome-power "suspend when closing laptop lid doesn't work" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44058
<JFo> it is HP hardware
<JFo> morning bjf 
<JFo> meant to say that first
<JFo> <-brain still slow
<bjf> moin JFo 
<JFo> coffee brewing as we speak
 * psurbhi sees a function definition within a function definition in grub legacy code
<amitk> bjf: I _started_ the page, I move to newcore next week :-p
<bjf> amitk, figures
<JFo> amitk, ship jumper :-P
<JFo> I bet it is an action item for me :)
<JFo> amitk, as pete what the rest of "Why be a buddy, when you can..." is ;0
<amitk> JFo: hehe
<JFo> heh
<mjg59> psurbhi: That is, by far, not the worst thing about grub
<amitk> JFo: no actions, just establishing the namespace. We'll leave the fixing to the newbies ;)
<JFo> heh, either way :)
<psurbhi> mjg59, thats inspiring to know
<psurbhi> :)
<bjf> amitk, we're referred to as "the little people"
 * JFo has a pot o gold for ye
<bjf> amitk, isn't there a somehands attendees page somewhere?
<amitk> bjf: *shrug* us little people dunno
<bjf> amitk, I thought the lead of the newcore kernel team would be going
<tgardner> JFo, I thought I'd wait until Luis releases an official 2.6.34 compat-wireless before backporting t o Lucid.
<JFo> cool
<JFo> just wanted to check :)
<JFo> thanks tgardner 
<tgardner> bjf, can you surf vger.kernel.org ?
<bjf> tgardner, trying to catch a wave right now
<bjf> tgardner, not looking good
<bjf> tgardner, nope
<tgardner> bjf, must be down. I've not received any LKML email in several hours
<JFo> manjo, bug 540643 another HP S/R issue
<ubot3> Malone bug 540643 in linux "[Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq 6910p (AK677US)] suspend/resume failure [non-free: hsfengine wl]" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540643
<manjo> JFo, taking a look
<JFo> cool, thanks man :)
<kirkland> apw: what can you tell me about this stack trace: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/46615447/kernel_stack_trace
<kirkland> apw: 10.04 host, 10.04 guest
<kirkland> apw: virtio networking
<kirkland> apw: guest continues running, but networking is dead
<manjo> kirkland, looks like you are runing out of swap ?
<kirkland> manjo: oh?
<kirkland> manjo: checks ...
<apw> kirkland, looks like we tried to recv a packet, and were not prepared to fail the allocation
<apw> i'd say i'd expect the allocation to be allowed to fail and the packet simply be dropped
<apw> as it wasn't and tripped an oom i'd say its a bug
<kirkland> apw: cool, filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/572368
<ubot3> Malone bug 572368 in linux "virtio networking dies in KVM guest with kernel backtrace" [Undecided,New] 
<apw> kirkland, so is it reproducible?
<apw> kirkland, be worth trying to reproduce and monitor /proc/slabinfo to see if we are leaking
<kirkland> apw: i rebooted;  will post as soon as it happens again
<kirkland> apw: will monitor that
<apw> kirkland, thanks, let us know
<JFo> this looks interesting: bug 571977
<ubot3> Malone bug 571977 in linux "[Lucid] Possible race condition involving rtc wakealarm when hibernating a system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571977
 * bjf heading to the airport, back on in a bit
 * psurbhi quits for today...see u all on monday
<JFo> tgardner, don't we have something for bug 521967 going in soon, or am I thinking of a different one?
<ubot3> Malone bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<JFo> heh
<JFo> nevermind
<JFo> that is a duplicate of the one from earlier
<JFo> heh
<JFo> <-brain needs more coffee
<JFo> yet another interesting bug: bug 571807
<ubot3> Malone bug 571807 in linux "Lucid fails to spin down hard-drive on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571807
 * jjohansen bets JFo is getting a deluge of interesting bugs
<JFo> jjohansen would be absolutely right :)
<JFo> most are actually coming in by way of people reassigning them from the ubuntu package
<JFo> so they may have been filed, the reporter just didn't know the right package to assign
<jjohansen> makes sense, its easier to file against
<JFo> yeah
<JFo> just sucks that by the time I get them they are stale
<jjohansen> well you could triage all the ubuntu package bugs ;)
<JFo> jjohansen, :-|
<jjohansen> JFo: actually /me thinks it would make the problem worse as the sheer volume of bugs would make it so that on average you would find the kernel bugs even later
<manjo> JFo, the previous hibernate bug seems to be either NOT a bug or a bug in pm scripts
<manjo> I added a comment there 
<JFo> cool, thanks manjo :)
<JFo> nice recovery attempt jjohansen, but the suggestion is like a genie once it is out of the bottle. ;-)
<JFo> you know what happens when you make suggestions like that? God kills a kitten :-P
<JFo> j/k
<manjo> JFo, you should mark 571807 invalid.. there is not any information in that bug to support his claim
 * jjohansen will have to do penance and buy JFo a beer
<JFo> jjohansen, I can live with that :-)
<JFo> manjo, looking
<manjo> say you are marking invalid coz there is no data in the bug to support the claim. either use ubuntu-bug to attach the logfiles 
<JFo> I just asked him for more info
<manjo> there are possibly hundreds of aspire ones and no one has reported data failure 
<JFo> or odd spin down issues
<JFo> but we will see what is said
<sbeattie> jjohansen: your penance is to triage bugs against no package with hints: http://people.canonical.com/~brian/reports/no-package-clues.html :-)
<JFo> sbeattie, :-)
<manjo> JFo, https://launchpad.net/bugs/44058 is from 4yrs ago ? 
<ubot3> Malone bug 44058 in gnome-power "suspend when closing laptop lid doesn't work" [Unknown,In progress] 
<JFo> manjo, yep, but they have provided info from Lucid also 
<JFo> same issue, they are telling me
<manjo> JFo, I think I have a HP 5101 let me check... 
<JFo> manjo, ok
<JFo> could be an artifact left over from upgrade, but there are several people affected
<jjohansen> sbeattie: argg, no!!!!
<manjo> JFo, could be a regression in gnome-power-manager
<manjo> checking 
<JFo> manjo, k
<JFo> jjohansen, ;P
<manjo> JFo, looks like its a valid gnome-power-management bug
<JFo> manjo, I see
<JFo> do you have a link to a g-p-m bug?
<JFo> or just in looking through the bug itself?
<jjohansen> sigh, you would hope after 4 years it would have been fixed
<JFo> jjohansen, you know as well as I, things fall through the cracks :-/
<JFo> as much as we hate for them to
<JFo> man, this hammock was money well spent :)
<jjohansen> s/cracks/crevices/
<JFo> yeah
<manjo> JFo, not a kernel bug
<JFo> manjo, cool
<JFo> so I need to set it to g-p-m/
<manjo> JFo, probably it is already
<JFo> wow, so it is
<JFo> so the kernel task is invalid?
<manjo> yep we could call it that 
<JFo> k
<JFo> marked as such
<bigcx2> hey all
<bigcx2> i have a question about using make-kpkg
<bigcx2> if i do something like make-kpkg --append-to-version some-foo
<bigcx2> that string gets duplicated in the resultant deb that gets created, e.g:
<bigcx2> linux-image-2.6.32.7-some-foo_2.6.32.7-some-foo-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<bigcx2> how do i get rid of that duplication and get rid of the "10.00.Custom_i386" string at the end
<kro> hi
<kro> got a question
<kro> I want to use lucid... but plymouth doesn't seem to be compatible with my kernel, it dies on boot-up
<kro> it's generic non-modular kernel optimised for headless usage.
<kro> now the question: what does plymouth NEED? So far I tried adding support for framebuffer (VESA), DRM, AGP, ... but doesn't seem to be it
<bigcx2> kro: do you need a splash screen?
<kro> no
<bigcx2> try taking the "splash" option out of your grub menu.lst and see what happens
<kro> it's for dedicated servers... so the output is not needed except some debugging stuff
<kro> yes, did that already...
<bigcx2> and nothing?
<kro> replaced it by "debug"
<kro> http://demo.ovh.com/view/9aa6de29af7a198cac0e9a675c78f23f/0   screenshot of the KVM console
<kro> I added "--debug" to the /etc/init/plymouth* files
<kro> but doesn't really bring me further
<bjf> ?
<kro> bjf: init: plymoth main process (1421) killed by SEGV signal
<kro> init: plymouth-splash main process (2275) terminated with status 2
<Sarvatt> bigcx2: check out /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<bjf> kro, the '?' was a typo in the wrong window :-)
<kro> bjf: :)
<bigcx2> Sarvatt: aha! thanks
<bigcx2> can these be set via environment variables?
<bigcx2> before running?
<bigcx2> or just in the conf, and debian/rules
<bigcx2> kro: perhaps this applies to your problem? http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5522&sid=6a540b7bab2c42cebcddb265752594e6
<kro> thx, but already tried that too :-)
<bigcx2> kro: ok sorry, that was my best shot
<bigcx2> kro: i'm not a kernel dev, just camping out
<kro> I'm stuck since nearly two days now, so I hit the google bookmark quite a lot :-)
<bigcx2> :)
<bigcx2> heh
 * JFo does a long overdue git fetch on his kernel sources
<JFo> apparently very long overdue
<kro> how about the "ply_terminal_open:terminal /dev/tty7 is already open" message - is this the fatal one?
<bigcx2> kro: probably a good guess
<bigcx2> kro: but then again here's a log of somebody having that exact same error, but w/o failure
<bigcx2> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/no_splash_for_you.log
<kro> yeah... that shouldn't be the cause for such an ungraceful exit...
<bigcx2> kro: is this your own kernel, or a stock one
<kro> "my" kernel (our company kernel)
<bigcx2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/571258
<ubot3> Malone bug 571258 in plymouth "plymouth main process (341) killed by SEGV signal" [Undecided,New] 
<kro> [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810   <== my log stops before that line... maybe I should look in that direction
<kro> bigcx2: thx, didn't see that one yet :)
<bigcx2> np
<mvk> is that 3d support of the built-in kernel module for radeon buggy?
<mvk> lets see if i can trick this radeon driver into panicing again 
<mdz> can anyone recommend a USB wifi dongle which is well supported?
<Dandel> mdz, look for edimax EW-7717Un wifi adapter, the drivers should be included in 10.04 since 9.10 also has the driver.
<mdz> Dandel, thanks for the suggestion, looking at it
<mdz> seems to have very bad reviews on http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315081&Tpk=EW-7717Un
<Dandel> people on newegg can and will give a bad review because a printer "seems" to have 6 cartridges, when it's really 4 cartridges and a pair of print heads.
<Dandel> same rule of thumb applies to usb devices
<mdz> Dandel, true, it's not always reliable. these are "stopped working after 2 months" kind of reviews though
<mdz> another one I'm looking at is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127244&cm_re=usb_wifi_adapter-_-33-127-244-_-Product
<mdz> which looks like it should be supported by rt2870sta
<mdz> but then there's bug 507375
<ubot3> Malone bug 507375 in linux "Wireless DLINK Adapter DWA-140 not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507375
<mdz> seems to be one of those devices which has different revs, indistinguishable before purchase
<Dandel> look at the  EDIMAX EW-7718Un device then.
<Dandel> that uses the RT2870 chipset.
<mdz> Dandel, I think I will, thanks
<Dandel> anyways, i never trust newegg reviews until the device has 300+
<mdz> Dandel, have you tried 802.11n? WPA2?
<Dandel> 802.11g using madwifi tho.
<Dandel> no, but the router i have is 802.11n with wpa2.
<Dandel> and yes, i'm using wpa2 right now.
<mdz> Dandel, madwifi? I thought it was an rt2870?
<Dandel> no, that's what i am using right now.
<Dandel> My laptop wifi card  is the atheros AR5001.
<mdz> Dandel, oh, I was wondering if you'd had success with WPA2 with the adapter you were recommending
<mdz> the edimax
<Dandel> haven't checked.
<Dandel> since the devices uses the rt2870sta chipset you can go to realtek's website and find out for sure.
<Dandel> oops... rt2870 is ralink
<mdz> yes, confusing that
<Dandel> the ralink driver that is proprietary does support wpa2 from what i am reading.
<Dandel> oh and the rt2770 v2.3.0.0 does appear to fall under the gpl license.
<kamalm> Advice?... My "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" is failing at the final packaging step with:
<kamalm>   dpkg-deb - error: (upstream) version (`unknown') doesn't contain any digits
<kamalm> What might I have done to get into this state and how might I get out of it?
<crimsun> mdz: certainly anything atheros ar9285-based is rock-solid IME
<crimsun> kamalm: interesting; that implies something is fubar in debian/changelog
<kamalm> crimsun: its certainly possible that I've fu'd it bar -- but I think this is what I usually do...
<kamalm>   linux (2.6.32-21.33~kamal~dell_155x_bri) lucid; urgency=low
<crimsun> nah, that seems fine, but something is overriding it
<crimsun> i.e., it becomes unknown-foo at some point, which is odd
<jjohansen> kamalm: hrmm, I have hit that before I trying to remember what caused it
<kamalm> hmmm.  I just changed it to   linux (2.6.32-21.33~kamal) lucid; urgency=low    and it worked -- sort of ...
<kamalm> It built these .debs:
<kamalm> linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic_2.6.32-21.33~kamal_amd64.deb
<kamalm> linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic_2.6.32-21.33~kamal_amd64.deb
<jjohansen> kamalm: okay what is wrong with those?
<kamalm> I think bigcx2 was asking about this same issue -- the version numbers seem unusually "redundant" there.
<kamalm> no, I take it back -- i guess that's "normal".
<jjohansen> yeah
<kamalm> I still don't know what's wrong with my original version string -- I've used that same pattern  (~kamal~foo_bar_bing) successfully before.
<jjohansen> hrmm, no idea unfortunately
<kamalm> ok, anyway -- I'm unstuck -- thanks for the help folks :-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-01
<Laibsch> Can somebody please apply the patch from bug 521967 to git?  I tested both compilation and function on-device
<ubot3> Malone bug 521967 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "support for new atheros wifi chipset - AR2427/ath9k" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521967
<eagles05138785> hey guys
<_Techie_> does anyone know of an updated module for ca0106 based sound cards?
<eagles05138785> i have been working with _Techie_ in another channel and upon further digging he found that this module issue has been around since breezy
<mdz> crimsun, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-05-02
<cosmodad> hi -- I'd like to run a 2.6.32 (lucid) kernel on my jaunty system. I suppose I need to do a kernel re-compile, possibly within a pbuilder chroot. Can anyone give me rough directions please?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-04-25
<hot_wheelz> Hi can anyone why this is the case please http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mobile_uffda&num=1
<sladen> rtg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/770132
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770132 in linux-firmware "11.04: CPU hangs for 2 seconds out of every 6 seconds (massive lag and dropped/stuck input)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> so I've somehow told mutt to show email in an odd way, it doesn't show the email threads anymore where the new message causes the whole thread to drop to the bottom of a folder when reading.
<JFo> any idea how to change it back?
<hallyn> JFo: ':set sort-threads' ?
<hallyn> uh, sort=threads that is
<bjf> apw, your cve report needs a kick, last update 2011.04.21
<JFo> hallyn, I think it failed to read in the config
<JFo> once I restarted it everything was back to normal
<JFo> *shrug
<pgraner> tgardner, ogasawara, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_natty_power&num=1
<pgraner> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bjf> pgraner, that aritcle points out an upstream problem
<bjf> pgraner, not unique to natty
<tgardner> pgraner, ack
<pgraner> bjf, understood, can someone gin up a release note 2-3 sentences for me?
<tgardner> pgraner, lots of noise in that article, but maybe he'll come up with the offending commit after bisecting.
<pgraner> tgardner, yea, I just need some release note text in the bug so we can let users know and then track it
<tgardner> pgraner, this is gonna be one of those gang bang bugs
<pgraner> tgardner, yea no worries
<tgardner> pgraner, as for release notes, what can we say other then "its a known problem, we're working on it. An update will be SRU'd as soon as a solution is developed" ?
<pgraner> tgardner, yea with a tad more fluff, thats why I asked ogasawara, cuz you ain't fluffy at all
<tgardner> pgraner, but I _am_ succinct.
<pgraner> tgardner, thats one way of looking at it :)
<ogasawara> pgraner: I'll get a blurb added to the bug
<pgraner> ogasawara, thank you
<JFo> that the same as this one? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mobile_uffda&num=1
<JFo> oh yeah, even says right off
<pgraner> JFo, just curious how we missed that bug in all of our "lists"
<JFo> ok, I needs the foodz and coffays
<JFo> pgraner, I saw the story before I ever saw the bug
<pgraner> JFo, me too and that is a tad concerning
<JFo> in fact, I didn't see the bug 
<JFo> I agree
<pgraner> JFo, ok, there are some changes in LP going in soon that should make that a tad better, but we will talk later
<JFo> excellent
<JFo> grabbing food, back in a bit
 * ogasawara back in 20
<tgardner> pgraner, what arch do you want for the atl1c test kernel that I'm gonna give you?
<pgraner> tgardner, i386
<tgardner> pgraner, ok, gimme 10 minutes or so.
<tgardner> pgraner, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~rtg/atl1c/linux-image-2.6.38-9-generic_2.6.38-9.43~atl1c.2_i386.deb
<pgraner> tgardner, got it, will be a bit before I can test, but will let you know
<tgardner> pgraner, ack
<pgraner> ogasawara, ping
<pgraner> tgardner, ping
<pgraner> ogasawara, never mind
<tgardner> pgraner, yo
<pgraner> tgardner, we are rejecting the omap upload you did, can you re-upload for updates
<tgardner> pgraner, sure. no skin off my butt.
<pgraner> tgardner, thanks
<tgardner> pgraner, is -proposed open yet?
<pgraner> tgardner, yep
<tgardner> pgraner, ok, I'll redo it with a tracking bug and drop it into the c-k-t PPA. Then its an sconklin and bjf problem.
<bjf> tgardner, thank you, come again
<pgraner> tgardner, ack, thanks... btw there is lots of peroni here
<tgardner> bjf, please sir, may I have another?
<tgardner> pgraner, hugs for petra ?
<pgraner> tgardner, holiday here but will tomorrow
<bjf> JFo, please accept nominations for bug 770369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 770369 in linux-ti-omap4 "CVE-2011-0695" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770369
<bjf> pgraner, i know you've got bigger fish to fry, but it would be nice if i could accept nominations :-)
<bjf> pgraner, note, this is going to be essential when we have our SRU workflow going with our custom series nominations
<pgraner> bjf, ok, the tech board has to add you, so I'll have to track one down
<bjf> pgraner, maybe do then entire team
<pgraner> bjf, working on it now
<hallyn> hrmph, somebody asks in bug 769503 why transparent huge pages aren't turned on :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769503 in kvm "KVM network I/O degraded using virtio and freezes guest sometimes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769503
<hallyn> i assume the answer is just 'bc none has asked'
<tgardner> hallyn, this one? debian.master/config/amd64/config.common.amd64:CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y
<hallyn> tgardner: no, I assume this one: # CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set
<tgardner> hallyn, ah, right.
<tgardner> hallyn, seems like that should have been set, at least for amd64.
<tgardner> not sure I care about i386
<hallyn> is it even usable?  (with pae i assume)?
<tgardner> hallyn, the Kconfig thinks so, but I don't know in pratice if it works
 * hallyn has ignore hugepages this far, though 10% perf improvements do sound tempting
<tgardner> hallyn, I'll get it turned on for Oneiric
<hallyn> tgardner: thanks!
<tgardner> hallyn, do you suggest TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_ALWAYS or TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE_MADVISE ?
<hallyn> tgardner: i'm afraid i don't know enough to advise
<tgardner> nor do I.
<hallyn> i'll look into it
<tgardner> hallyn, it sounds like madvise is more flexible. I'll select that for now.
<jjohansen> hallyn, tgardner: madvice at least for .38
<jjohansen> for oneric I'm not sure
<tgardner> jjohansen, I doubt if we'll change Natty
<tgardner> thats kind of a big fundamental feature to be twiddling at this point
<jjohansen> tgardner: right
<slangasek> tgardner: why did you mark 750585 as affecting linux-ti-omap4?  This is specific to the linux-libc-dev package, which is built from the 'linux' branch only
<tgardner> slangasek, 'cause I was blindly going through the changelog making sure that all bugs referenced had a corresponding entry (except for those that I know are x86 only). Guess I didn't think about libc-dev
<slangasek> tgardner: ok - shall I invalid the task, then?
<tgardner> slangasek, yeah, thats fine.
<hallyn> jjohansen: can i ask why?
<hallyn> jjohansen: does it affect performance more in .38?
<jjohansen> hallyn: new for .38 and there were some bugs during RC and may still be, so to minimize potential impact
<jjohansen> hallyn: so just playing it safe
<jjohansen> hallyn: for oneric I think it should probably auto
<hallyn> jjohansen: thx
<jjohansen> hallyn: though /me wants to look into the defrag end of things more, last time I talked to andrea on it there was problems with exhausting memory due to fragmentation, but that was a couple years ago now
<hallyn> jjohansen: hm, ok.  people want to use it with kvm, so it'd be good to know
<jjohansen> hallyn: right I'll look into it some more
 * tgardner --> lunch
<JFo> in the off chance that someone is looking for me in the next few minutes, I shall be icing down my newly stubbed toe. :-(
<hallyn> JFo: those ibm thinkcentre's are massive aren't they :)
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<bjf> ogasawara, feel like adding an endorsement to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BradFigg/DeveloperApplication ?
<ogasawara> bjf: sure
<bjf> tgardner, want to add a comment to that ^ ?
<tgardner> bjf, ack
<tgardner> sconklin, bjf, ogasawara, sforshee, jjohansen: Patches are beginning to stack up on the k-t list. please take a moment and give them some review.
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<sconklin> ack
<sforshee> tgardner, ack
<jjohansen> ack
<JFo> hallyn, it seems today I am trying to do real harm to myself
<JFo> first a stubbed toe, then a smashed hand... after that I accidentally kicked my desk leg with the other foot
<JFo> :-(
<JFo> the last 2 hours have been rough
<charlie-tca> and still going ? 
<JFo> more or less
<JFo> just hobbling noew
<JFo> now*
<charlie-tca> heh, I resemble that
<JFo> :-)
 * JFo goes to get some ice for his other foot :-/
<hallyn> JFo: be careful of that freezer door
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-04-26
<smb> Just one hour later and I hopefully did catch up with most of the accumulated mailbox.. :-P
<apw> smb, heh 
<smb> apw, You took the same time? :)
<apw> smb, ENOPARSE
<smb> apw, I had been saying I took about an hour for email, you said heh and since it is now about one hour since you been up first and you started to respond here I was guessing you just emerged from your pile.
<apw> heh you know i don't read mine at all :)
<smb> Of course! :) Well it also takes some time to delete it. ;)
<AlanBell> hi all
<fairuz> hey
<AlanBell> it seems that there are speakup modules on the natty cd, and also built into the kernel
<AlanBell> just been discussing in -accessibility
<AlanBell> in drivers/staging/speakup
<AlanBell> apparently it doesn't need to be there as a module as it is in the kernel from .37
<apw> pgraner, glxinfo -l | grep GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<apw> AlanBell, ? you are saying we are carrying .ko's and its built in?
<AlanBell> apw: yeah
<AlanBell> actually I am passing on the message, I barely understand it myself
<AlanBell> a blind user who uses speakup and knows way more about it than me pointed it out
<apw> AlanBell, where can i get more information :)
<AlanBell> apw: join #ubuntu-accessibility and ask webczat 
<cking> smb, seems that the vmscan patch does not help either, but it was worth a try
<smb> cking, a pity, but yeah it sounded worth it
<cking> always worth a spin
<tgardner> sconklin-gone, bjf[afk]: why does your bot SPAM stable release tracking bugs? for example, bug #736234
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736234 in linux "Lucid update to 2.6.32.32.15 stable release" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736234
 * ogasawara back in 20
<sconklin> tgardner: this round was done manually and not by a bot, and that one was just a mistake
<tgardner> sconklin, ack
 * cking grabs a coffee
<bjf> tgardner, it was a bug in the sconklin bot
<bjf> apw, you mind kicking the cve report bot ?
<apw> bjf kicked in the nads
<JFo> :-/
<smb> poor bot
<JFo> indeed
<bjf> apw, just what it deserved
<apw> ValueError: active/CVE-2011-0463: dapper_linux-source-2.6.15 has unknown state: 'N/A'
<apw> active/CVE-2011-0463: karmic_linux has unknown state: 'N/A'
<ubot2> apw: The ocfs2_prepare_page_for_write function in fs/ocfs2/aops.c in the Oracle Cluster File System 2 (OCFS2) subsystem in the Linux kernel before 2.6.39-rc1 does not properly handle holes that cross page boundaries, which allows local users to obtain potentially sensitive information from uninitialized disk locations by reading a file. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-0463)
<ubot2> apw: The ocfs2_prepare_page_for_write function in fs/ocfs2/aops.c in the Oracle Cluster File System 2 (OCFS2) subsystem in the Linux kernel before 2.6.39-rc1 does not properly handle holes that cross page boundaries, which allows local users to obtain potentially sensitive information from uninitialized disk locations by reading a file. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-0463)
<apw> bjf, whoever changes that one did it wrong :/
<bjf> apw, in the README it looked like N/A was an acceptable value
<apw> not-affected i think is the appropriate string
<bjf> apw, i can change it to something else, but there is no, "won't fix"
<apw> oh i see
<apw> hmm
<apw> just leave it needed i guess
<bjf> apw, i'll try something else
<apw> kees would be the one to ask then, but any invalid thingy will break it
<apw> (annoyingly)
<bjf> tgardner, did the cve-2011-0695 patch get two acks ?
<ubot2> bjf: Race condition in the cm_work_handler function in the InfiniBand driver (drivers/infiniband/core/cma.c) in Linux kernel 2.6.x allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (panic) by sending an InfiniBand request while other request handlers are still running, which triggers an invalid pointer dereference. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-0695)
<tgardner> bjf, checking
<tgardner> bjf, that was the one already applied to Maverick, right?
<bjf> tgardner, looks like it got applied to dapper master-next, that's all i wanted
<bjf> tgardner, yes
<tgardner> bjf, what about Lucid ?
<bjf> tgardner, got picked up via a stable release
<bjf> tgardner, i'll double check
<tgardner> bjf, dapper was acked by ogasawara and myself
<bjf> tgardner, ok, i guess i missed that
<bjf> tgardner, yes, lucid already has it
<tgardner> bjf, its also applied to hardy with appropriate acks
<bjf> apw, i've pushed changes to the cve status, can you kick it in the nads again ?
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in one hour
<bjf> ##
<bdmurray> bjf: do you need nominations in bug 769182 approved?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769182 in linux-ti-omap4 "CVE-2010-4249" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769182
<bjf> bdmurray, thanks, i now have god like powers and can approve them myself, thanks for noticing that it needs to be done though
<kees> bjf: generally a "we're not fixing it" is either "needed" or "ignored". what's the situation; maybe I can help pick?
<bjf> kees, i just changed it to "ignored" and pushed the change
<bjf> kees, note the README says that 'N/A' is allowed
<kees> bjf: ooh, so it does! I'll change that.
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<bjf> ##
<bjf> apw, meeting ?
<apw> here
<JFo> anyone want to give this a thorough answer? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/37147/what-are-the-differences-between-the-ubuntu-shipped-kernel-and-the-upstream-kerne
<ogasawara> JFo: point em to our delta review spec
<JFo> ok
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Natty Kernel Version: 2.6.38 (Kernel is Frozen) || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - May-17 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<JFo> <-need food. back soon
 * tgardner --> lunch
<tgardner> ogasawara, gcc 4.6 builds the oneiric kernel OK, though there are a lot on new warnings about unused variables.
<ogasawara> tgardner: cool
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm gonna be away on Friday, so if you get antsy and want to upload Oneiric to the archive, feel free.
<tgardner> ogasawara, antsy huh? :) I'll have to upload fairly soon to get libc-dev built.
<herton> tgardner: there was some recent discussion on lkml about these new warnings (https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/4/21/324)
<tgardner> herton, yep, saw those. I think they are now disabled?
<tgardner> or soon will be
<herton> tgardner: yep, from what I remember under make W=1 or more
<herton> (that is, disabled by default, can enable again with W=1 etc.)
<tgardner> right
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<LLStarks> any chance that oneiric will fit the window for 2.6.40? nvidia optimus support might make it in provided that xserver 1.11 also makes it.
<ogasawara> LLStarks: I suspect it'll be 2.6.40, but we'll officially discuss this at UDS in 2 weeks
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, 5 channels later I'm here
<mick_laptop> I'm trying to track down what I believe to be a kernel issue - is anyone around for me to poke if I have issues?
<mick_laptop> in short when I copy a file (locally or over ethernet) after a certain percentage- my box freezes and my mouse etc becomes unresponsive
<mick_laptop> when I did: wget -c http://192.168.x.x/ubuntu.iso my box would freeze after 82%. When I did: unsquashfs on filesystem.squashfs (cp'ed from /casper on the install iso) - after 2% it always hangs
<hallyn> mick_laptop: on bare metal, or in a vm?
<mick_laptop> hallyn: bare, fresh 10.10 install
<hallyn> jinkeys
<hallyn> have you ran the memory test (from the grub menu)?
<tgardner> mick_laptop, get subscribed to -proposed and make sure this issue hasn't already been fixed by the latest kernel.
<mick_laptop> no, I'm trying to get a vanilla kernel going to see if it happens on a non-ubuntufied kernel :)
<mick_laptop> tgardner: -proposed a ml?
<tgardner> mick_laptop, no, in your apt repository settings.
<mick_laptop> ok, what should i try first? check ram, -proposed, or try other kernel? (I'm in the middle of a "make")
<mick_laptop> tgardner: ok, so where do i add that, in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tgardner> mick_laptop, we've also got prebuilt packages for mainline.
<tgardner> mick_laptop, re: /etc/apt/sources.list: yes
<mick_laptop> on what line? - maverick-updates ?
<tgardner> mick_laptop, duplicate that line, then change updates to proposed
<tgardner> mick_laptop, mainline builds are described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<mick_laptop> thanks
<bjf> kees, there is no comment for CVE-2010-4656 to match up with the supposed upstream patch
<ubot2> bjf: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4656)
<mick_laptop> how do i know what kernel to d/l?
<mick_laptop> i guess +0.1 from uname -r
<tgardner> mick_laptop, Maverick? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.35.12-maverick
<mick_laptop> thanks
<kees> bjf: let me go look, one sec
<kees> bjf: ah, I can add the oss-security url where the CVE was assigned. http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2011/01/25/5
<bjf> kees, you may also want to look at the mailing list where we are discussing if the patch for 1017 is really the correct one
 * kees looks
<kees> bjf: it seems like that thread got resolved? c340b1d640001c8c9ecff74f68fd90422ae2448a is for CVE-2011-1017 etc
<ubot2> kees: Heap-based buffer overflow in the ldm_frag_add function in fs/partitions/ldm.c in the Linux kernel 2.6.37.2 and earlier might allow local users to gain privileges or obtain sensitive information via a crafted LDM partition table. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1017)
<kees> bjf: based on the oss-security thread, that's correct, and the other 2 tardner found are for the other two CVEs.
<mick_laptop> so far no crash
<mick_laptop> looking good
<bjf> kees, there is no direct connection between the commit and the CVE, there is a question by tgardner on the specific patch submitted to the ubuntu-kernel-mailing list
<kees> oh, I was reading the SRU thread. the connection I found is this: http://openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2011/04/12/6
<kees> that's the oss-security thread linked to from the mitre CVE
<kees> bjf: should I reply to the kernel-team thread with that oss-security link?
<bjf> kees, i just did, thanks for looking at it
<kees> bjf: ah, cool, okay.
<mick_laptop> it just crashed again
<mick_laptop> shit
<mick_laptop> someone mind helping me triage this?
<mick_laptop> hallyn: I guess I'll start w/ the memory test
<mick_laptop> hallyn: how do i get grub to come up
<mick_laptop> it seems to be skipped, I guess I'll check the grub configuration
<hallyn> mick_laptop: i think you hold down 'shift' while it's rebooting
<mick_laptop> trying that...
<mick_laptop> nope
<mick_laptop> not it
<mick_laptop> i'm trying to find the thing that pauses it under /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mick_laptop> i made it show, but it went away in a second
 * mick_laptop tries again
<bjf> mick_laptop, hold down the left shift key when you reboot
<mick_laptop> i did
<mick_laptop> didn't help
<bjf> mick_laptop, i should say, as it is booting
<mick_laptop> let me reitterate... i did
<mick_laptop> i think it is grub_hidden_timeout (in caps) that is the right var...
<mick_laptop> ok, i'm in doing memtest
<mick_laptop> ok, so if the memtest comes back ok - where do i go from there?
<mick_laptop> it seems like the kernel isn't logging the crashes
<mick_laptop> nothing obvious in files under /var/log or dmesg
<mick_laptop> is there some type of a debug flag that i can set?
<mick_laptop> or a howto triage potential kernel issues?
<mick_laptop> howto on triaging*
<bjf> mick_laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel
<mick_laptop> ok, after a bunch of reading....  apt-get install linux-crashdump
<mick_laptop> i'll rtfm (manpage) and go from there
<mick_laptop> i wonder if it is a kernel issue or faulty hw
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-04-27
<jjohansen> back on later
<ppisati> morning
<smb> morning
<jjohansen> morning
<fairuz> sunny day :)
<tjaalton> would it be possible to include all the .ko's from drivers/net to nic-modules-udeb, to prevent bugs like 560249
<tjaalton> bug 560249
<tjaalton> sigh
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/560249
<tjaalton> "ubuntu 10.04 install doesn't provide jme modue for jmicron ethernet"
<tjaalton> a friend of mine hit that
<smb> tgardner, ogasawara bjf[afk], Just fyi, I just merged back some security team merges/updates to the tracker.
<smb> (They got a bit grumpy about it not getting merge-love from our side)
<tgardner> smb, ack
 * jdstrand sent an email to kernel-sru
<jdstrand> not a grumpy one, just something mentioning the issue :)
 * ogasawara back in 20
<tgardner> ogasawara, I've rebased to -rc5. would you like me to push it, or are you already in the middle of it ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: jinx, I just pushed it
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack, I'll restart my test build :)_
<bjf> tgardner, http://www.spinics.net/lists/mm-commits/msg83181.html This indicates that the patch I have requested is the one intended to fix CVE-2011-1017
<ubot2> bjf: Heap-based buffer overflow in the ldm_frag_add function in fs/partitions/ldm.c in the Linux kernel 2.6.37.2 and earlier might allow local users to gain privileges or obtain sensitive information via a crafted LDM partition table. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1017)
<tgardner> bjf, you've read my email response from this morning?
<tgardner> I think we need both patches
<bjf> tgardner, ok, i didn't read it clearly, i thought you were proposing yours, instead of mine, but i see that is no the case
<bjf> tgardner, and i agree that we probably need both
<tgardner> bjf, ok, erply on email and I'll apply both. same for lucid and hardy?
<tgardner> reply*
<bjf> tgardner, on it's way
<tgardner> bjf, ack
<apw> smb, what was the number for the t1.micro bug
<smb> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2/+bug/634487
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634487 in linux "t1.micro instance hangs when installing java" [High,Confirmed]
<smb> apw, That would still be present. Beside of not really understanding the update concept (if I do any update/upgrade with centos 5.0, I ended up being on centos 5.5). Centos 5.0 had locally the disadvantage of locking up and not working well with pv-grub.
<smb> And having an domU with 5.5 plus xen 3.0.4, I never see this problem. Of course I have no clue what exactly ec2 has in dom0
<apw> smb, is it accurate to say that the issue, is only during install of java on t1.micro, ie it will work in that size once installed ?
<smb> apw, I think that was some work-around mentioned. To do the installation and then resize the instance. But I am not completely sure whether nothing would happen later on
<apw> smb, thats close enough for my purposes
<smb> apw, One sort of interesting point is that at least for Natty it only happens on i386 because on 64bit some post.install step that actually causes the problem is not executed.
<JFo> time for some lunch, bbiab
<tgardner> sconklin, bjf, jj-afk, ogasawara, apw, smb, sforshee, ppisati, herton: there are still a couple of unreviewed patches on the k-t list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2011-April/015340.html , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2011-April/015371.html. Please take a moment so we can wrap them up.
<ogasawara> tgardner: just sent my Acks to the list
<tgardner> ogasawara, thanks
<hallyn> smb: apw: do you know if the fix to bug 747090 is supposed to be shipped in any natty kernel?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 747090 in linux "wrong return address sometimes pushed for INT in kvm (not qemu)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747090
<hallyn> I ask bc I have completely unscientific 'evidence' (read, i can't explain it any other way) that it also fixes bug 771227
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771227 in libvirt "Domain save/restore does not work (kvm)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771227
<smb> hallyn, Hm, not sure from my memory. I thought this was one fix which may have gone in a rebuild if that was to happen...
<ogasawara> the fix is going out in the first kernel SRU, we decided not to do the rebuild
<smb> ogasawara, Thanks, I was about to reach the same conclusion from git in a bit. :)
<smb> hallyn, So if the question was whether there is any kernel or was it whether there is a released kernel?
<hallyn> smb: ogasawara: ok, thanks.
<hallyn> it's not in natty-proposed yet right?
<hallyn> (I've seen some things go up)
<hallyn> to my surprise)
<hallyn> I'll just ask him to try the debs attached to the bug
<smb> There might be something in pre-poposed of kernel-ppa
<hallyn> smb: thx
<smb> Don't think there should be any natty-proposed until the royal wedding is over, err we have released
<tgardner> hallyn_afk, you can always get tip of master-next for Natty from https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed?field.series_filter=natty
<bjf> ogasawara, to have the first natty ready for the next SRU cycle, we want to have it built and ready in the ppa by Friday so we can have it copied out
<ogasawara> bjf: ok, I assume you and sconklin are handling that?
<bjf> ogasawara, probably
<tgardner> bjf, did you note there are 106 2.6.35.y updates in the pipe?
<bjf> tgardner, i noticed, yes :-)
<tgardner> ogasawara, I've got your oneiric kernel on my emerald up to 325+ load average using 'stress -t 3600 -c ${NP} -i ${NP} -m ${NP} -d ${NP}' while doing a build. I can't get it to swap much though. Looks like its flushed 384k worth to swap and left it at that. NP=80
<ogasawara> tgardner: and that's the latest -rc5 rebase?
<bjf> ogasawara, i just did a 'maint-startnewrelease' on natty master and it failed
<bjf> II: linux-image-2.6.38-8-powerpc64-smp_2.6.38-8.42_ppc64.deb
<bjf> II: Downloading to kernel.ubuntu.com ... FAILED!
<bjf> ogasawara, does that make sense ?
<ogasawara> bjf: hrm, I don't use the maint startnewrelease script, I've always done it manually eg fdr startnewrelease etc
<tgardner> ogasawara, yes, -rc5
<bjf> ogasawara, how do you pull down the abi files? do you just run maint-getabis ?
<ogasawara> bjf: debian/scripts/misc/getabis
<ogasawara> bjf: and I run that on zinc since it's faster
<ogasawara> bjf: then I'll copy the abi files to my local dev box
<tgardner> ogasawara, which is pretty much what I do as well
<bjf> maint-startnewrelease does it all in one shot and is pretty nice
<bjf> i thought we were all doing things consistently, guess not
<tgardner> some of us are still old school
 * tgardner --> lunch
<ogasawara> bjf: I believe the ppc64 stuff is not officially supported.  apw put the config stuff in our tree for misc testing.
<ogasawara> bjf: so the maint-startnewrelease scripts should probably ignore it for now
<bjf> ogasawara, i did it your way and it worked, so there must be a bug in that script
<bjf> ogasawara, i'm kind of confused now why maint-startnewrelease doesn't just run debian/scripts/misc/getabis and fdr startnewrelease, but whatever
<ogasawara> bjf: no idea either
<ogasawara> bjf: I can't remember if dapper is different when starting the new release, so maybe it handles that too?
<smb> ogasawara, bjf I think I had been adding quirks for dapper in the past
<smb> But not sure whether something broke in between
<bjf> smb, i've been using it for everything up til now, but it doesn't work for natty, i've not dug into it to see why
<smb> bjf, Oh, that is likely to be
<smb> There can be things that are sort of declared in the controls but not really built
<smb> Then some ignores have to be defined
<JFo> stepping away for a few minutes... brb
<Anpheus__> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 10.10 Server's minimal virtual install (-virtual kernel) does not contain the Hyper-V guest modules, if it is possible to restore those to that kernel, and most importantly; is this rectified in the next release?
<Anpheus__> Someone from #ubuntu-server said they checked their 11.04 pre-release on EC2, installed with the -virtual kernel, and there are no Hyper-V kernel modules.
<Anpheus__> There *should* be, because the hv_* modules are *only* useful in a virtual machine.
<tgardner> Anpheus__, its not in the -virtual image because its a staging driver.
<Anpheus__> ... Go on?
<Anpheus__> I don't know what that means, or why that would be relevant.
<tgardner> Anpheus__, staging drivers are typically in a state of development, have lots of problems, and as such, we are not really interested in supporting them.
<Anpheus__> And?
<Anpheus__> There's a ton of stuff in Ubuntu Server, applications, drivers, kernel modules, that is unsupported by Canonical, if that's who you meant by "we".
<Anpheus__> You have to manually configure those modules to be enabled, so I don't see the issue.
<tgardner> Anpheus__, the virtual image was intended to be relatively small, so we had to make decisions about what modules to include. staging modules didn't make the cut.
<Anpheus__> it looks like the entire directory is less than 1MB
<Anpheus__> Yep, all five of the modules are just about 256KB uncompressed.
<Anpheus__> Or "KiB" if you prefer.
<tgardner> Anpheus__, use the server image.
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<Anpheus__> I did, but I'm wondering why the virtual image, designed to run on VMs, doesn't contain five drivers that are *only* useful on a Redmond based company's hypervisor.
<tgardner> bjf, git clone /usr3/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git/ ?
 * ogasawara quick lunch
 * ogasawara back on later
<kamal> fyi folks -- sconklin is offline due to severe weather conditions and loss of A/C power
<Kano> apw: can you change the config that 32 bit compiles
<Kano> i hate got get only 64 bit packages for .39
<Kano> or fix the kernel, does not matter...
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-04-28
<LLStarks> any i686 or pae oneiric kernels newer than 4/19? iwl3945 is broken.
<jjohansen> LLStarks: there is a mainline kernel build from today http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<LLStarks> not i686
<Kano> LLStarks: i really would like to get one i386 kernel too.. the config is not optimal or the kernel code needs a fix. one of those 2 options would give a package
<jjohansen> LLStarks, Kano: kernel.ubuntu.com/~jj/linux-image-2.6.39-0-generic_2.6.39-0.2_i386.deb
<LLStarks> oh. did you just roll that?
<LLStarks> any headers?
<jjohansen> yep, no promise on how long that one will stay there, I have been planning to test on oneiric kernel on my x120 and you just kicked me to do it
<jjohansen> yep
<Kano> jjohansen: i need it for mainline because it is binary compatible with debian
<jjohansen> linux-headers-2.6.39-0-generic_2.6.39-0.2_i386.deb
<jjohansen> Kano: ah, sorry.  I am not going to be getting to kicking off a mainline build yet.  Maybe I can get that rolling later tonight
<Kano> would be fine, or rc5
<Kano> the bt config should be better now
<LLStarks> jjohansen, do i need generic?
<LLStarks> cnd, any simple way of doing middle click  with synaptics?
<LLStarks> a multitouch gesture or a saner way of clicking both buttons simultaneously
 * RAOF 's synaptics touchpad accepts two and three finger taps as button 2 & 3 respectively.
<LLStarks> raof, vendor string?
<Kano> does the touchpad depend on the kernel or userspace driver?
<pgraner> cking, we miss you here
<cking> pgraner, that's kind - you miss my acerbic wit? ;-)
<cking> I don't miss the millbank sandwiches
<pgraner> cking, hehe we miss our iso testing banter
<cking> there's always mumble ...
<jjohansen> cking: ping
<cking> jjohansen, pong
<jjohansen> cking: mumble?
<cking> yep
<cking> hold on
<Kano> hi, why is todays daily kenrel still only amd64?
<Kano> didnt somebody say it is fixed
<tgardner> Kano, to which version in particular do you refer?
 * tgardner sure likes some of the maintenance tools that bjf has written
<cking> bjf rocks
<tgardner> cking, careful with the accolades lest he get a swelled head :)
<cking> how about bjf's scripts are kinda good ;-)
<ogasawara> heh
 * ogasawara finds it awful hard to work this morning being in sunny san diego
<apw> ogasawara, sounds like fun!
<tgardner> ogasawara, why didn't you take the whole day off?
<apw> cking, no iso testing for release for you >
<ogasawara> tgardner: I thought in case of any release fires, I might want to stick around to see  the carnage :)
<apw> no fires, yet
<tgardner> ogasawara, looks like its all done.
<ogasawara> apw: congrats on natty btw!
<cking> apw, I missed all the fun in millbank
<apw> ogasawara, i think you did the last push on natty really, so its yours as much as ine
<apw> mine
<apw> cking, heh we missed you too
<eagles0513875> hey guys :) 
<cking> apw, I didn't miss the sandwiches though
<tgardner> sandwiches, blech!
<apw> we had _other_ things one day, yep other things
<smb> solid or liquid? ;-P
<tgardner> apw, indescribable other things?
<apw> mostly yep :)
<cking> joy
 * apw notes that he is still able to use irc, how unusual for release day
<ppisati> why CVE 2010-4243 has been marked as Invalid for all releases except for Natty?
<ubot2> ppisati: fs/exec.c in the Linux kernel before 2.6.37 does not enable the OOM Killer to assess use of stack memory by arrays representing the (1) arguments and (2) environment, which allows local users to cause a denial of service (memory consumption) via a crafted exec system call, aka an "OOM dodging issue," a related issue to CVE-2010-3858. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4243)
<ppisati> bug 768408
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768408 in linux "CVE-2010-4243" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768408
<smb> apw, Either there is more bandwidth, or less pulling, ...
<tgardner> ppisati, looks like I was working on that last week. I need to get back to it and finish up.
<ppisati> tgardner: k
<ppisati> tgardner: i was just wondering why it's Invalid in all that releases since the description says "...before 2.6.37"
<tgardner> ppisati, well, its possible I haven't done my homework yet.
<ppisati> k
<ppisati> no problem
<smb> ppisati, Though it also has happened that they just did not care that much and before 2.6.x meant only a limited timeframe
<smb> They usually don't look too hard how far things really go
<eagles0513875> hey guys nice work on release :) 
<smb> (they meaning whoever puts the text into the mitre reports)
<eagles0513875> hey apw :) time to see with out the sru kernel on my desktop whats broken lol
<tgardner> ppisati, I only vaguely remember working on it. It may be that the vulnerability did not exist in 2.6.35 or earlier. can't remember for sure.
<ppisati> tgardner: ok, i'll check
<bjf> apw, still with us ?
<apw> bjf hi
<bjf> apw, so just to let you know I have not forgotten your input, if you go to http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/1-day-new.html
<bjf> apw, scroll to the bottom of the page, there are two links "DARK" and "LIGHT", click "LIGHT"
<bjf> apw, it's still a work in progress but you get the idea
<bjf> apw, and it sets a cookie so you only need to set it once
<apw> yeah thats really nice
<apw> bjf, thanks!
<bjf> apw, hey! anything for you man! :-P
<tgardner> bjf, I much prefer the DARK theme
<bjf> tgardner, me as well, but *some* people ...
<apw> :)
<apw> some people like to MOAN
<cking> bjf, no ubuntu color theme then? ;-)
<bjf> cking, can't give away all the secrets
<cking> oh, and I thought one just hacked the appropriate css/themes/*/style.css file..
<bjf> cking, i take patches :-)
<cking> ..and feature requests? I want "Ubuntu colors" :-)
<cking> just kiddin
<cking> nice choice of lime-green. If only we could colorise the kernel like this.. 
<bjf> cking, you could always file a bug
<cking> what's the project name?
<cking> fwts has a nice logo, I think your webby page should have too.. 
<bjf> cking, after my rotation on the design team i'll have more skillz
<cking> bjf becomes a DX god
<cking> purple and green text with grey bold text on a stripey black and yellow background and flashing orange links seems cool to me.
<tgardner> apw, do you have a minute to consult about vesafb?
<apw> tgardner, yep, sup
<tgardner> apw, ah, was looking at bug #772042. I assume its OK for vesafb to legitimately fail to load?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772042 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/arch/x86/mm/ioremap.c:98 __ioremap_caller 0x3fe/0x440()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772042
 * apw looks
<apw> tgardner, i would expect it to be possible that vesafb insertion could fail as you may not have such a thing indeed.  i am not expecting a WARNING though
<tgardner> apw, its got an SiS VGA adapter which has likely already mapped that I/O space.
<tgardner> I think the WARN_ONCE is in the wrong place in the ioremap() function, but thats a different issue.
<apw> then yes, that failure sounds sensible, i am not convinced the error should be that severe
<apw> it should just be returning, EBUSY sort of thing
<tgardner> apw, right. I think the warning should be placed _after_ a successfull ioremap
<tgardner> its really just a benign sanity check
<apw> yeah i am sure its a warn to make it easy to detect two drivers overlapping
<tgardner> apw, ok, since the ioremap is failing, I think the warning is bogus. I'll send a patch to Ingo et al to see what they think.
<apw> sounds reasonable to me
<sforshee> tgardner, apw: is it really reasonable for vesafb to ioremap that much memory ?
<sforshee> vmap allocation for size 4272398336 failed
<tgardner> sforshee, hmm, I didn't notice the amount. that seems bogus.
<sforshee> tgardner, yeah, especially since it's a 32-bit kernel
<tgardner> sforshee, underfalw ?
<tgardner> underflow *
<sforshee> could be
<cking> it's FEA7A000 in hex
<JanC> SiS VGA adapter, isn't that an oxymoron?
<tgardner> sforshee, looks like we need some debug info that dumps the screen_info passed in by the BIOS.
<tgardner> it doesn't look like its in the boot log by default.
<sforshee> tgardner, agreed, doesn't look like vesafb does anything to mess up the size that badly
<tgardner> sforshee, you want to work on this with Timo? pgraner wants me to do some other stuff for next week.
<sforshee> tgardner, will do
<apw> bjf, the only colour wich isn't great on the light theme is the yellow, its too light
<apw> bjf, oh and the white, which i couldn't see at all :)
<cking> yeah, it needs to be black
<bjf> apw, i think there are others, they are so light you can't see them, :-)
<bjf> apw, it's on my todo list
<apw> bjf, an oppotunity for $white = 'black'
<bjf> heh
<bjf> oh! just got email that I've won 1.86 million euros!, been nice knowing you
<tgardner> bjf, You probably have to go to Uganda to collect. good luck.
 * eagles0513875 waves to apw
<Kalanac> Hullo?
<Kalanac> Don't know if anyone is here at the moment but I thought I'd ask about/mention the bug which is stopping the backlight from working under the 2.6.38 kernels.  Reading through the bug logs seems to imply that the issue was solved and patched in rc6 (or 8 I forget).  Anyway, it's still present, I've tried upgrading to 2.3.39 but still not working so either the patch wasn't committed or it doesn't work for me (I'm u
<Kalanac> sing an intel GMA 4500m).
<Kalanac> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27702
<ubot2> Kalanac: Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.kernel.org: Connection reset by peer. (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/xml.cgi?id=27702)
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * bjf is heading out for a walk, biab
 * bjf is back
<jcastro> hi, who's in charge of the kernel track scheduling?
<tgardner> jcastro, no one has been appointed. bjf - would like to organize that?
<tgardner> would you*
<jcastro> ok so my question is, is it ok if I file the kernel stuff under the hardware track or other, since we don't really have "kernel" per se
<tgardner> jcastro, seems reasonable
<tgardner> jcastro, isn't there a foundations track? we've only got a few blueprints that actually need sessions, and they are kind of foundation related.
<jcastro> that would be fine too
<tgardner> jcastro, lets do that
<jcastro> it's just right now they're in the summit system and they don't have a home so they get put in the sidebar and I want to make sure they hit the schedule
<jcastro> tgardner: ok I'll bug bjf when he's around for the rename, don't want to break links I'm not aware of, etc.
<bjf> jcastro, i thought pganer already suggested "other"
<bjf> jcastro, but I could be mistaken
<jcastro> bjf: ok, but the BPs themselves aren't named other-kernel-o-whatever
<jcastro> just kernel-o-whatever
<jcastro> bjf: so maybe just file them where they would  make the best sense, be it foundations, hardware, or other
<bjf> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs
<bjf> jcastro, we only have 6
<bjf> jcastro, we were hardware last time
<bjf> jcastro, so I need to go rename them again, why does it seem like we have to rename thise a dozen times for every UDS
<jcastro> however you want to do it is fine with me, I'm just saying that you'll have to manually schedule if you just keep plain "kernel-o"
<jcastro> bjf: I dunno, I don't make those decisions, if it makes you feel better I am stuck renaming things every day no matter what we do. :-/
<bjf> jcastro, it would seem that by the time we put out the call, there should be a wiki page which explicitly states where each team should put their blueprints
<bjf> jcastro, anyway, you are suggesting I pick somewhere (hardware or other) so they can be auto scheduled
<bjf> jcastro, i can make that happen
<jcastro> right
<bjf> jcastro, consider it done, if for some reason you see any after a couple minutes from now that are not in "other", let me know and i'll fixe them as well
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> bjf: I know it sucks, but we'll have the schedule done by tomorrow, normally we don't even get this far until like the weekend before, so at least you'll know your schedule before you get on that plane!
<bjf> jcastro, we still need to schedule our morning roundtable
<jcastro> do you want one per day?
<jcastro> I can do that for you
<bjf> jcastro, yes, first session, every day
<bjf> jcastro, that would be a big help
<jcastro> bjf: about how many people on your team these days?
<jcastro> I can put you in the same room each day
<bjf> tgardner, should we count hwe folks for our morning roundtable? 
<tgardner> bjf, I suppose some would like to join us
<bjf> jcastro, make it ~25
<bjf> jcastro, all blueprints changed to "other-kernel-o-*"
<jcastro> ok, your roundtables are now set
<jcastro> I've stuck you guys in "Krudy" every day, 9am as your home room
<bjf> jcastro, awesome!
<bjf> jcastro, dude! an icon on the session that launches a pad, that's nice!
<jcastro> bjf: not ready yet, but yeah, once we have it, you can just paste the notes right in there 
<jcastro> so when you get to your session, blam, you have all your stuff and agenda already set out
<jcastro> it's brilliant.
<bjf> jcastro, have we stress tested the server at all ?
<jcastro> bjf: IS has been slammed with release, hopefully I can poke them tomorrow and see what's up
<bjf> jcastro, i just don't want to get there and have it roll over and die under load
<jcastro> it's running great for the openstack guys at their conference, but I don't have numbers on how many people are hitting it
<kees> jcastro: I see this year there is a "security" top-level? last year we did other-n-security etc... what should we do for roundtables and things this year?
<kees> jcastro: hm, ignore me. we used both other-n and security-n last time. :)
<jcastro> kees: for roundtables you can make them by hand in summit, it's easier than bp's, or just ping me tomorrow and I'll make them for you
<kees> jcastro: no worries; I've already made and placed them. :)
<kees> I was just trying to figure out the name for them.
<jcastro> I do:
<jcastro> community-o-monday-roundtable
<jcastro> and the kernel ones are similar
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-04-29
<lool> apw: Hey there; for LP #732046 I had requested inclusion of nls_cp437 in the virtual kernel, but unfortunately it isn't enough and iso8859-1 is needed as well; I've confirmed that it is the only missing bit though; would you mind adding fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.ko to debian.master/control.d/virtual.inclusion-list?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732046 in linux "Missing filesystem modules in -virtual package" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732046
<smb> lool, You won't be very successful in reaching apw today. They got a royal wedding going on over there and got the day off
<smb> I will have a look
<lool> ah right
<lool> How could I forget about the royal wedding
<smb> Still better than to forget you own one (or any anniversary of it) :)
<lool> haha
<lool> smb: The above likely affects oneiric, natty and maverick   :-/
<lool> I'm testing natty at the moment
<smb> lool, Ok, let me know any results, I'd start with Maverick patches
<jjohansen> smb: at this rate we should just get rid of the inclusion list
<smb> jjohansen, Well, I think it is still better than to include everything
<jjohansen> smb: well until we slowly have every driver asked for anyways
<jjohansen> smb: I almost think its should be an exclusion list
<smb> I at least believe there was still enough of missing ones.
<smb> Though its true that at least filesystems might be on a "could be needed" list in general
<jjohansen> smb: yeah, I think a hybrid approach some parts inclusion, some parts exclusion would work better
<smb> jjohansen, Do we have some place to externalize/save that though for UDS-O?
<smb> thought I meant
<jjohansen> hrmm, we could drop it in misc blueprint
<smb> jjohansen, I really should look by now, would we have a session between us and the server-team discussing any feature / idea / needs they got for us?
<jjohansen> smb: I don't think we do yet, though we should
<jjohansen> smb: updated the misc blueprint
<smb> Ok. Thanks. Hm, yeah. I check to open that server-kernel blueprint. Though before I try to find out whether something possibly exists.
<jjohansen> smb: yeah lets ping the server team and see what they have first
<lool> smb: Right, same issue on natty
<smb> lool, ok, I check whether the same patch applies to both or whether I need slightly different ones
<hallyn> I'd like to see commit 332ab16f830f59e7621ae8eb2c353dc135a316f6 (add refcounting for lower inodes for ecryptfs) go into natty-updates.  Should I open a bug?
<hallyn> or just beg and promise a beer at dublin sprint?
<smb> hallyn, A bug is better (though nobody will turn down any beers)
<hallyn> heh, maybe i'll do both
<hallyn> ok i'll submit, thanks
<smb> hallyn, If you got the report, a quick mail about patch and report to team-ml increases the chances of not being overlooked
<hallyn> smb: thanks, will do
<smb> jjohansen, Ok, so I just opened up https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-kernel-o-server-requirements 
<jjohansen> smb: thanks
<smb> hggdh, smoser Daviey ^ Idea would be to add any loose/open ends to the whiteboard.
<hggdh> smb: roj
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: ping
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, pong
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: hi Eric
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: in the past, didn't you use jtag on the dove board?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, yep
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, which you need their xdb thing
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: cool, which hw/sw did you use?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, it's called XDB or Extreme blah blah blah, cannot remember exactly
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, you have to ask Marvell for the software and a usable license
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, it's commercial :-/
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: i've a flyswatter with ARM TI 14 and 20 pins interface
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: uhm, i hoped someone tried openocd on it
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, that possibly won't work - a DIY-ed wiggler?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, I had
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, didn't work very well
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: which profile did you test?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, couldn't stop the cpu
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, I cannot remember
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: ok, if suddenly you remeber it, please let me know
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, there were 2 or 3 - all tried but failed
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: ah ok
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, the only way is to use their XDB, and even so - it didn't work very well
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: no, it's ok
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: i;m tracking down a bug on ARM v7
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, ok
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, and it's dove related?
<ericm|ubuntu> specific?
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: and i can reproduce it on every kernel and hw platform we have (ti-omap3/4)
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: in my opinion it's a stack corruption so i wanted to test how that code path worked on another arm platform
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: to double check my findigs
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, ah ok
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, cool - good luck then :-)
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: unfortuntely it's an asm routine that is first relocated before the new kernel is kexeced
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: so plain printk won't help here
<ppisati> that's it
<ppisati> trying to narrow the window :)
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, so it's kexec related?
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: kexec
<ppisati> yep
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, I'm having trouble with kexec on this imx53 board as well
<ppisati> arm v7?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, yet do not have time to look into that further
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, it would be good if you could find something
<ppisati> wait
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, so kexec doesn't work on TI omap3/4?
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> broken in every release since...
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, there were some issues but I believe they were addressed
<ppisati> lucid? but lucid was a tech showcase
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, kexec should be ok on marvell dove
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: yep, works well there
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, we had it fixed years ago
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: but IIRC it's v6 over there
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: yeah yeah, that's why i'm tryiong to debug the code there
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, not really sure if v7 was enabled
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, there was an issue that L2 wasn't flushed before disabled
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, so the memory content is corrupted for the 2nd kernel
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: anyway, read here for omap 3/4:
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/768249
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768249 in linux-ti-omap4 "kexec panic: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1008) at 0x03510000" [Undecided,New]
<ppisati> actually there are at least 2 bugs here
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, I'm having exactly the same bug on this i.mx53 board
<ppisati> first, when we are to juno to the relocation code, the memory location we end up is wrong
<ppisati> second, if i force a jump to the correct location, it panics later
<ppisati> i dind't dig into the second one, since first i would like to know what's wrong the machine_kexec()
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, let me look into that bug
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, interestingly enough - though I propose to flush L2 before kexec, the existing code doesn't seem to address this issue yet
<ppisati> another thing that i didn't add to that bug report is that if i interleave a flush_cache_all() in the second part of machine kexec() (after 121 and before 124)
<ppisati> the memory location where we jump is the correct one
<ppisati> so, IMO there's something rotten in:
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, so on my i.mx53 board, kexec was actually able to jump to the 0x70008000 which is the place where the 2nd kernel starts
<ericm|ubuntu> and panic somewhere at 0x7000800c or so
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> and the relocation code is there, right?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, be aware that flush_cache_all() doesn't necessarily mean flush L2
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, what do you mean by relocation code?
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, that small block of code who moves the kernel to the memory start?
<ericm|ubuntu> before the real jump?
<ppisati> in machine kexec() first we copy the routine arch/arm/kernel/relocate_kernel.S::relocate_new_kernel() to reboot_code_buffer
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, that's one thing I have concern, not really sure if the relocation code did it right, I just need a debugger to examine the memory content
<ppisati> then we jumop to that routine that it actually load/move the new kernel
<ppisati> add a printk
<ppisati> ah no
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, that won't work
<ppisati> you can't check the last part...
<ppisati> right
<ppisati> yes, you need a jtag too
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, the only reliable way to check that is to use jtag
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, exactly
<ppisati> yep
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, but I believe the issue has the same root cause as the omap one
<ppisati> if it's arm v7, i think so
<ppisati> now i just took a break from this bug beacseu i was wasting too much time on it
<ppisati> but i'll be back shortly
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, yeah - go outside and have some fresh air
<ppisati> and having another arm target working (jtag-wise) would be a huge help
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, does your omap come with a debugger/software?
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: i'm applying CVEs, is it the same as a walk outside? :)
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: nope, i have my own jtag stuff
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> http://www.tincantools.com/product.php?productid=16134&cat=251&page=1
<ppisati> 50 bucks
<ppisati> and then you can get cables/adapters for ARM and MIPS target
<ppisati> and it's natively supported by openocd
<ppisati> it's really nice
<ppisati> if you compare it to a Lauterbach
<ppisati> that costs thousands
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, nice
<herton> tgardner: something strange, there is a notification on bug 764758 that it got fixed on oneiric, but the patch is relevant for natty only
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 764758 in linux "Revert now uneeded "x86, hibernate: Initialize mmu_cr4_features during boot" on Natty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764758
<herton> ah now I see, patch was wrongly applied on oneiric
<herton> sorry, didn't noticed this earlier
<herton> the revert is only for stable (natty)
<tgardner> herton, it shold have both the patch and the revert, right?
<defiantredpill> Does anyone know where i can find the list of patches in the ubuntu kernel?
<tgardner> herton, nm, not the revert.
<herton> tgardner: yep, the revert is because the troublesome commit was reverted on stable, but kept on 2.6.39-rc + the fix
<tgardner> defiantredpill, git is your friend. You can start here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<herton> so 2.6.39 needs the fix, while the fix is not needed anymore on 2.6.38.x series
<tgardner> herton, so I think I hear you saying Oneiric is OK ?
<defiantredpill> thx
<herton> tgardner: yes, we shouldn't apply the revert on it
<herton> just explaining better: a fix for another long standing bug was made and applied on 2.6.39, with cc stable, and was applied to 2.6.38.x too
<herton> but this fix introduce the hibernate regression
<herton> *introduced
<herton> a fix was made to 2.6.39, but stable guys decided to revert the commit on 2.6.38.x
<herton> so 2.6.38.x doesn't need the fix anymore (so the revert I posted)
<herton> while we don't need to do anything for 2.6.39
<tgardner> herton, right, so I think we're OK.
<herton> yes, but we shouldn't revert the fix on oneiric, so we need to revert the revert on it :)
<tgardner> herton, how about if I just make it disappear?
 * smb 's mind boggles
<smb> I know it is a rebase tree anyway
<tgardner> This one, right: UBUNTU: SAUCE: Revert "x86, hibernate: Initialize mmu_cr4_features during boot"
<tgardner> smb, shit disappears from master-next dev trees all the time
<smb> tgardner, well as I understand herton it got pushed out in a oneiric upload but meh
<herton_> tgardner: yep, this one (in case the reply didn't went, connection dropped here)
<tgardner> herton: its as if it never existed.
<tgardner> you gotta love rebase :)
<herton_> tgardner: yeah, saw here now on a new fetch it's ok, thanks
<smb> tgardner, bjf Updated the cve-tracker with a mass rename update from jdstrand. Before changing things, be sure to pull
<bjf> smb, wonder if this will bust apw's report
<smb> bjf, Hm, dunno. I probably write a note to him (and probably myself to remind him of the note on Tuesday)
<bjf> smb, well know as soon as the report cron runs again, top of the hour i think
<bjf> s/well/we'll/
<smb> Oh, wait maybe I get confused. Was that a report _for_ apw or one generated _by_ him?
<smb> And what report exactly anyway... *sigh*
 * smb looks longing towards the nice cool can of cider in the fridge...
<bjf> jcastro, there is a uds-o conflict on monday at 10 with "Improve Suspend and Hibernate Kernel Debug" and the "Kernel Monday Roundtable" one is "hardware" the other is "other"
<bjf> jcastro, is there a "simple" way the summit system can figure out the conflict?
<jcastro> bjf: yeah manually scheduled roundtables don't get resolved, you can just click edit and drag it out of that slot
<jcastro> bjf: I check those a bunch so if it starts to do that I move them, but if you run into that you can just fix it
<bjf> jcastro, i don't want to change the roundtable, i want to have the other session autoscheduled to another slot
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I just moved it
<jcastro> you're good
<bjf> jcastro, thanks
<bjf> jcastro, if there were a way to say that we were "required" to be at the roundtable, would that help?
<bjf> jcastro, is there somewhere else besides this channel that you'd like me to bring these to your attention ?
<jcastro> bjf: yeah but the thing is the required thing needs a blueprint, so all I do is kick out sessions for tracks that are running roundtables
<jcastro> it ends up being less work
<jcastro> bjf: how you're doing it is fine. 
<bjf> jcastro, ok, same issue with Tuesday 9:00 with the "Ubuntu support for Intel UEFI firmware"
<JFo> <-lunch, bbiab
<jcastro> bjf: fixed
<bjf> jcastro, thanks
<Kano> hi jjohansen , didnt you want to fix the 32 bit daily builds?
<jjohansen> Kano: ah yes, sorry I haven't gotten to looking at those yet
<Kano> the last 32 bit kernel is rc4...
<Kano> also did somebody notice that dvb-c has a much worse signal with .39 compared to .38?
<jjohansen> Kano: unlikely .39 hasn't been the focus for the last few weeks
<Kano> well all my scripts work with .39 kernel. every nv/fglrx
<kees> bjf: I'm confused about CVE-2011-1182. it's marked as "released" (without versions) and "ignored" (without a reason). what's up with that CVE?
<ubot2> kees: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1182)
<bjf> kees, for Lucid, Maverick and Natty the patches have already been applied via stable upstream releases
<kees> bjf: ah-ha, okay. I'll have to find out which -security version they appear in.
<bjf> kees. for Hardy, let me go back and look
<tgardner> kees, apw has been working on a script to match stable updates and CVE commits. 
<kees> bjf: for hardy, if the code isn't vulnerable, "not-affected" is fine. "ignored" implies it's vulnerable, but for some reason we're not patching it.
<kees> tgardner: excellent!
<bjf> kees, bug 772543 shows when the patches came in
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 772543 in linux-mvl-dove "CVE-2011-1182" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772543
<bjf> kees, that may have been the case that i tagged it incorrectly, but i need to go back and look again
<kees> bjf: okay, I see the upstream/stable version notes. I'll have to figure out where those are with respect to our published -security versions, update the old USNs, etc.
<bjf> kees, some of those are probably in -proposed right now
<bjf> kees, so "released" may have too strong a term
<kees> ah! in that case, it should be "pending" (since they're not released)
<kees> yeah :)
<kees> this way I can examine the "pending" CVEs when writing up the USN (in the case of the CVE not showing up in the changelog, etc)
<kees> anyway, this is part of the grey area to discuss at UDS :) thanks!
<kees> oh! also, I've just EOL'd karmic, so you might want to pull in our u-c-t tree to see those changes so you can ignore karmic from now on. :)
<bjf> kees, ok, those signals didn't exist in hardy, so that should have been "not-affected" i'll fix that up
<kees> bjf: perfecto, thanks!
 * bjf -> lunch / errand
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * jj-afk -> lunch
<lool> smb: Just a note that I tested a rebuilt natty kernel with the iso8859-1 module added under a natty ec2 instance and it solved the problem
<serge_> two xfs snafus on natty in one day.  I'm getting suspicious
<cwilson_> So I have a long running copy of a file that is just over 4TB from one internal drive to a firewire drive mounted on the same system, transfer speeds start out in the 20-30 MB/s range but then after 24 hours it drops down to 5-8MB/s and then after another day or so the transfer drops down again to around 50KB/s.  The big difference I see process wise after the first drop is the kernel flush process for the target drive being in D state all the time a
<cwilson_> rsync process that I'm using for the copy being in 'S+' state.
<ohsix> what filesystems are involved?
<cwilson_> At the begining of the process when the speeds are high I am seeing both the flush process in D state but also the rsync process in D state, could this be related to how the kernel is flushing the file out?
<cwilson_> I am reading from an XFS filesystem and writing to an XFS filesystem
<ohsix> ah, i don't have anything to add; i've just seen something like that but highly exaggerated with ntfs-3g as a destination
<cwilson_> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-04-30
<fernandoc1> I wish to reverse a windows device driver for my scanner
<fernandoc1> I was thinking about using the scanner inside a virtual machine and watching the USB the traffic.
<fernandoc1> what do you think about it?
<dupondje> Hi somebody around there ?
<dupondje> Somebody here wants to take a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/774363 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774363 in linux "cx88-blackbird driver hangs when used" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-05-01
<LLStarks> O_o
<LLStarks> when did the kernel ppa before a real ppa?
<LLStarks> *become
<dupondje> Somebody alive ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-23
 * smb adjusts coffee level
<ppisati> moin
<dileks_> moin moin
<dileks_> build_kernel-with-deb-pkg.sh: http://paste.debian.net/164589/
<dileks_> might be interesting for people wanting to test upstream GIT kernels
<ohsix> there's already an autobuilder for them
<dileks_> ohsix: can you give me more infos or a url?
<ohsix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ohsix> that article is pretty crusty, but it links to t he right places
<dileks_> ohsix: thanks!
<dileks_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2012-04-22-precise/
<dileks_> nice :-)
<dileks_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2012-04-22-precise/BUILT
<dileks_> Release: lucid ? (VS. built for precise?)
<ohsix> the wiki article explains how they're built
<dileks_> ohsix: what do you mean by "pretty crusty"? partially outdated?
<dileks_> just fyi: CONFIG_FB_VESA is now boolean
<dileks_> if not set =y ...
<dileks_> config-3.4.0-997-generic:# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set
<dileks_> config-3.4.0-997-generic:# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
<dileks_> this leads here to black screen (unity login screen should appear, after pressing return I get into unity login screen)
<dileks_> config-3.4.0-rc4-2-generic:CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y
<dileks_> config-3.4.0-rc4-2-generic:CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
<dileks_> (from my kernel)
<apw> dileks_, indeed that is telling you the compile environment, the -precise tells you the config environment used
<dileks_> OK, with release I understood (for) distribution (== precise)
<dileks_> ohsix: the autobuild-service is really nice, but I tend to use my script for building custom-kernels
<dileks_> not sure if I read here about it...
<dileks_> Apr 23 11:08:20 fambox kernel: [    0.294037] pnp 00:0b: can't evaluate _CRS: 12311
<dileks_> saw this with my 3.4-rc4 and drm-intel-netx_precise-current
<ohsix> the wiki article also says they're unsupported, but you are more likely to be able to file a bug with upstream with them
<dileks_> ...will do after a quick look into the sources (and find maintainers with get_maintainer.pl)
<ohsix> what you pasted is a bios problem, i don't remember what method _CRS is, but since 'pnp' is there, and the machine still runs, probably not an important one
<dileks_> yeah, saw some acpi error or even bugs
<dileks_> [    0.241572] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<dileks_> [    0.279385]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_ERROR), returned control mask: 0x1d
<dileks_> [    0.294032] ACPI Error: Invalid/unsupported resource descriptor: Type 0x00 (20120320/utresrc-650)
<apw> bug #987052
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987052 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/kernel/softirq.c:159 local_bh_enable_ip+0x7a/0xa0()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987052
<cking> the _OSC request failed occurs when bit 1 of the returned buffer from _OSC is set indicating "Platform Firmware was unable to process the request or query." - which is most likely to be a firmware issue
<cking> and the invalid/unsupported resource descriptor is another firmware bug, types 1, 2 or 3 are allowed and for some reason it is set as type 0 (invalid)
<dileks_> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/4/23/105
<cking> dileks_, so the "invalid/unsupported resource descriptor" message is due to extra checking added in commit e0fe0a8d4ed5474261d0ee1452f5d9ae77236958 which was part of the ACPI 5.0 updates
<cking> nothing new really, same old buggy firmware
<dileks_> cking: thanks for your explanations!
<dileks_> this is a samsung series-5 ultrabook
<cking> why doesn't that surprise me...
<dileks_> currently, I even cant find the url for firmware-upgrades
<dileks_> my bookmark is showing to nirvana
<dileks_> lol, within a few weeks there is now A04 that why I could not find my A01
<dileks_> http://www.samsung.com/de/support/model/NP530U3B-A04DE
<cking> that's mad
<brendand_> apw - during the Q cycle, are you guys going to be backporting the Q kernels to P via the SRU process or some other way?
<ppisati> brendand_: you mean, backports?
<apw> brendand_, we will be doing LTS backport kernels, i am not sure it is clear how those will be delivered given the other backport plans
<apw> but they will exist
<brendand> apw, so it will be a case of you have to opt-in?
<brendand> apw, like you do with backports now
<apw> brendand, you always have to opt in to the backports as far as i know ... indeed
<brendand> apw, see i thought this was different, as in the Q kernel would be officially supported
<brendand> in P
<brendand> and that you would get it when you do a normal upgrade
<apw> brendand, the backports kernels are supported, you still have to opt-in
<brendand> apw, is there a difference then?
<apw> brendand, as far as i know there is not a difference in the model, you will be able to opt-in to the kernels and they will be supported, they may not be delivered in the exact same way
 * ppisati -> lunch
<Kano> hi, could somebody backport efi stub to 3.2?
<Kano> also it should be enabled for 3.3+
<Kano> i guess it is a simple backport
<dileks_> cking: I could upgrade BIOS from 05XK to 06XK, but the pnp/_CRS warning is still there
<Kano> hi tgardner ,did you test efi stub mode yet?
<tgardner> Kano, afaik. I think some Dell machines have issues still.
<Kano> does not really matter
<Kano> but you can enable that feature
<Kano> for 3.3+
<Kano> for those who know how to use it
<Kano> a backport would be best
<tgardner> Kano, ain't gonna happen for 12.04. you'll have to wait for the first LTS backport kernel.
<Kano> ok, will try to backport on my own. but how about enabling it for mainline kernel?
<Kano> i always have to recompile it even for pure intel systems...
<tgardner> Kano, I'll check with apw about it.  I'm just looking at Q to see if its enabled.
<tgardner> CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y
<Kano> yes
<Kano> just a tiny bit huger
<apw> tgardner, i'll put it on my todo
<cking> dileks, that _CRS error code 12311 is 0x3017 -> AE_AML_INVALID_RESOURCE_TYPE - so once again it's buggy resource type info returned when evaluating the _CRS  :-/
<cking> dileks, not sure what device PNP0C02, it seems to map to  "General ID for reserving resources required by Plug and Play motherboard registers." so that's a bit nebulous 
<mjg59> It's just resources that are used by the platform but not expected to be touched by the OS
<mjg59> Although sometimes it covers PCI space
<mjg59> The error's probably harmless
<mjg59> Although it's probably worth checking to make sure that any valid resources returned in the same call are still parsed
<cking> mjg59, ok - so if the firmware is returning a bad _CRS with an invalid resource type it's just too bad, blame it on the firmware and complain to the vendor..
<mjg59> cking: Yeah, but if it's returning a list of resources then we shouldn't ignore all of them just because one is invalid
<mjg59> But I haven't checked whether the code does that
<Kano> apw: could you at least touch the missing include, that would already help
<Kano> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/942569
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 942569 in linux "binary headers packages are missing include/generated/compile.h" [Low,In progress]
<Kano> the content does not really matter, a 0 size file is enough
<Kano> would fix nvidia dkms
<apw> we may as well fix nvidia to not include it if a 0 length file is sufficient
<apw> i would prefer to fix the kernel package right if it is missing files
<Kano> apw: it happens when you use u packageing + debian nvidia dkms
<Kano> that way it wants that file
<Kano> i think one other module wanted it as well but can not remember
<Kano> u nvidia dkms is not affected
<Kano> but that is not compatible with debian kernels
<Kano> i dislike to have to 2 differnet dkms.conf depending on the kernel used
<Kano> definitely u packageing is broken. hotfix would be a touch
<Kano> apw: what script creates the config for the u mainline builds?
<Kano> you updated 3.4rc4?
<Kano> ah that has efi stub, nice
<Kano> a bit bad that you need to extract rdev from an old util-linux package
<Kano> when you use it for efibootmgr you need it
<cking> mjg59, looks like pnpacpi_parse_allocated_resource() uses acpi_walk_resources() which bails out if pnpacpi_allocated_resource() hits an unknown resource type :-/
<mjg59> cking: That may not be ideal
<cking> mjg59, one is kind of screwed at that point, an invalid resource type means one can't figure out what kind of resource it was, hence you can't determine where the next one is, so bailing out is probably the best option rather than trying to scan along the buffer and try and find the next valid resource type data structure. Hence if the firmware got it wrong, too bad
<mjg59> Ah, true.
<mjg59> A dump of the ACPI tables might be nice
<mjg59> Just to see what iasl makes of it
<cking> dileks, can you run "sudo acpidump > acpidump.log" and then "pastebinit acpidump.log" and put the URL in the channel
<Kano> apw: can you rebuild 3.3.3 with efi stub
<Kano> 3.4rc3 rebuild has it
<tgardner> ogasawara, I'm working on 3.2.16, OK ?
<tgardner> 'cause I see you've pushed a day-0 branch
<tgardner> or at least I think it was you
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'll do 3.4-rc4 then for Q, assuming you haven't?
<tgardner> ogasawara, take it away
 * dileks has to install pkg which includes acpidump
<dileks> Kano: hi :-). drm-intel-next kernel for precise has no efi-stub activated
<Kano> it looks that efi stub needs 2 patches
<Kano> maybe 3
 * ogasawara back in 20
<Kano> well the 3rd is only in 3.4
 * dileks installs acpidump package
<dileks> cking: does the log contain sensitive data?
<Kano> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=history;f=arch/x86/boot/compressed
<Kano> should be simple to use for 3.2
<cking> dileks, just your ACPI tables - so no sweat over it
<dileks> cking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942586/
<cking> mjg59, ^^
<mjg59> dileks: What kind of machine is this?
<mjg59> raw text needs me to log into launchpad?
<dileks> ah the expert :-)
<mjg59> Sigh.
<dileks> samsung series-5 ultrabook
<cking> oops, I forgot that
<mjg59> No problem
<mjg59> I need to find my password again for the plumbers CFP
<dileks> http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-pc/ultra-book/NP530U3B-A01AU-spec
<mjg59> Ok, _CRS for PCI is dynamically generated
<mjg59> So there's probably a bug in there
<cking> for PNP0C01 _CRS is dodgy too if IGDS is false
<dileks> so, its fixable in linux-kernel?
<mjg59> Probably not trivially
<mjg59> And if your machine works, probably not worth the effort
 * cking notes its one more thing to check before firmware gets released...
<tgardner> ogasawara, I guess you can rename the Q repo now. Quantal Quetzal
<ogra_> can you pronounce that please ? 
<ogra_> :P
<ppisati> :O
<ppisati> ‘Quantal Quetzal’
<mjg59> Not to be confused with Quantel Paintbox
 * ogra_ grins
<cking> at least I can type it w/o too many errors
<jsalisbury> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO9gFAOAPFQ
<sforshee> mjg59, I'm taking a look at radeon graphics on a macbook pro 8,2, efi boot. It seems the os x driver tries to somehow get the video rom address from EFI. Do you have any idea what it might be doing?
<mjg59> sforshee: Nope. Only radeon one I have right now is an MBP 1,1
<mjg59> But I could believe it's in an EFI variable somewhere, or possibly one of the systab entries is magic
<sforshee> the machine does have a number of config tables we don't use
<mjg59> sforshee: If there's any way you can get it accessible via ssh, I can play
<sforshee> mjg59, sure. give me a few minutes
<tgardner> apw, are you OK with me rebooting gomeisa? I checked that 'sudo hdparm --fibmap /boot/grub/grub.cfg' is below the 32 bit LBA limit
<apw> tgardner, go ahead
<apw> tgardner, go ahead
<jsalisbury> apw, Comment #20 in bug 922906 says they hit the oops with the test kernel.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 922906 in linux "Kernel Oops - BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000009c; EIP is at __ticket_spin_lock+0x8/0x30" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922906
<tgardner> bjf, ayan, ppisati, jsalisbury, henrix: rebooting tangerine for kernel update
<jsalisbury> tgardner, ack
<henrix> tgardner: ack
<bjf> tgardner: ack
<tgardner> ogasawara, is 3.2.0-23.36 gonna be the release kernel on the ISOs ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep
<tgardner> ogasawara, k
<ogasawara> tgardner: but we'll do a day-0 upload.  I intend for that to contain all patches from master-next except the v3.2.15 and v3.2.16 stable patches (as I want those to bake and go through QA)
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've coordinated with the release team to upload the day-0 kernel to precise-proposed tomorrow
<tgardner> ogasawara, ok, was wondering a bit what you were planning for day 0
<bjf> ogasawara: we can package and start precise through the cadence starting next monday
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've pushed what I intend to be in our day-0 upload to the day-0 branch in precise
<ogasawara> bjf: ack
<ogasawara> bjf: after I upload our day-0 I'm thinking I'll hand off precise to you guys
<bjf> herton, henrix, sconklin ^ precise is "ours" starting this Friday. We'll turn the crank on it next week just like all the others.
<sconklin> Whee!
<henrix> bjf: \o/
<ogasawara> such enthusiasm, I like it :)
<mjg59> sforshee: Well, there does seem to be a ReadEfiRom method in the driver
<mjg59> sforshee: Let me try to work out what it actually does
<sforshee> mjg59, yeah, I was looking at that
<sforshee> it makes some indirect function call, and I have no idea where it goes from there
 * cking drinks the btrfs koolaid
<tgardner> cking, have you started to gag yet ?
<cking> heh, only when I lose all my data
 * ppisati -> gym/workout
<dileks> hmm
<dileks> $ cat /etc/debian_version
<dileks> wheezy/sid
<dileks> is that intended? (ubuntu precise here)
<tgardner> dileks, you're asking in the wrong channel. thats likely a foundations issue
<dileks> I am trying to add some improvements to scripts/package/builddeb (shipped with linux upstream)
<dileks> trying to determine distribution/codename
<tgardner> dileks, have you looked at /etc/lsb-release ?
<dileks> hmm, I could check for it
<dileks> dunno, if debian has such a file, too
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to package the stock ubuntu kernel with a couple of changes and patches, but when I try to set CONFIG_DRM_I915=y in debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu ... it keeps getting reset to CONFIG_DRM_I915=m during the build
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to fix?
<bjf> shadeslayer: take a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> bjf: btw patching works the same way as in standard debian packages right? ( put them in debian/patches )
<bjf> shadeslayer: honestly i don't know, i've never done it that way
<shadeslayer> oh, how have you done it?
<bjf> shadeslayer: i modify a personal git repo to have the changes i want and i build/package that
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> grrr ... CONFIG_DRM_I915 depends on other stuff that is built as a module, and then that stuff depends on other stuff that is built as a module
<shadeslayer> herp derp
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/462242/
<shadeslayer> and I didn't even change the power-pc config
<Kano> apw: all needed commits to boot 3.2 with efi stub you find there: http://kanotix.com/files/fix/efi/linux-3.2-efi-stub-patcher.sh
<Kano> just tested and verified
<Kano> there was one patch the might be interesting but did not cleanly apply to boot a 32 bit kernel,but for 64 bit this is definitely enough
<shadeslayer> Are there any junior jobs that I could look at?
<shadeslayer> something small to start off
<orated> Could anyone brief me the difference between ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-server-armel+omap.img and ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap.img ? What is the differnce in pacakges? I can see one is desktop, other server ...
<bjf> orated: you'd get a better answer in #ubuntu-arm probably
<orated> bjf: Okay, I'll try. Thanks
 * tgardner -> EOD
<miconfrink> Hey, I've been looking all over for a comprehensive guide to building "Ubuntized"custom patched  kernels
<miconfrink> I'd like to build a Molnars Realtime Kernel with Ubuntu Patches as well
<miconfrink> I know I could just patch and make-kpkg 
<miconfrink> But isn't there a cleaner way to segregate the patch from the vanilla source?
<miconfrink> Any help would be greatly appreciated :-)
<bjf> miconfrink: : take a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<bjf> miconfrink: i'd suggest starting with a clone of the tree you are interested in
<bjf> miconfrink: you can then create a branch for all your patches if you want them kept separately
<miconfrink> bjf: this isn't a vanilla kernel
<bjf> miconfrink: you are starting with an ubuntu kernel, correct?
<miconfrink> Incorrect
<miconfrink> vanilla = from kernel.org
<miconfrink> Ingo Molnar's patch is quite extensive
<miconfrink> what I'm trying to figure out is where to put the patch in the debian tree
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-24
<miconfrink> I could patch the source manually each time I want to rebuild but I'd like to find a way to automate the process a bit
<miconfrink> There seems to be two guides out there. One that tells you how to build Ubuntu Kernels and one that tells you how to make packages with make-kpkg for a bastardized patched vanilla kernels
<miconfrink> There is nothing about making a clean debian package with patches from a vanilla kernel
<miconfrink> I've been searching this for weeks!
<bjf> miconfrink we have a script that can help, let me see if i can find it
<miconfrink> great!!
<bjf> miconfrink: start with "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/kteam-tools"
<miconfrink> k one sec
<bjf> miconfrink: you want to then look at kteam-tools/mainline-build/README
<bjf> miconfrink: essentially, you have your upstream kernel, a reference to one of our kernels and you run the script and it will debian-ize it and build it
<bjf> miconfrink: i don't think this will pull our ubuntu-specific patches into your code tree however
<miconfrink> I'm more concerned about how to put Molnar's patches into my tree
<miconfrink> I'm looking at the README now. Thanks bjf
<miconfrink> bjf: So if I understand the README and the scriptfile this will basically give me a Debianized vanilla kernel
<bjf> yes
<bjf> miconfrink: ^
<miconfrink> THen I can deconstruct the deb - I guess
<miconfrink> and add Molnar's patch
<bjf> miconfrink: have you tried to start with our kernel tree and add the realtime patch to it?
<miconfrink> No I've not tried that but it's a pretty extensive patch
<miconfrink> I know that someone used to keep a Molnar RT kernel in the Ubuntu repo but it got abandoned
<bjf> miconfrink: the delta between our kernel and the upstream mainline kernel really isn't that large, it might be worth giving it a try
<miconfrink> okay
<miconfrink> I'll look into it
<miconfrink> my understanding is that debian patches use quilt
<miconfrink> whereas Molnar uses patch
<miconfrink> Is there an easy way to convert between formats?
<bjf> miconfrink: we just use git, no quilt
<miconfrink> I thought debian packages use quilt for patching
<bjf> miconfrink: they do, but the kernel team package is different, we need to be as compatible with Linus' tree as possible
<miconfrink> I see
<miconfrink> that makes sense
<miconfrink> so how does the kernel team do things differently
<bjf> miconfrink: take one of our trees, do a "git am <molnar patch>" and see what happens. worse case you've wasted some bandwidth and a little time
<bjf> miconfrink: but if it works, you'll be way ahead
<miconfrink> I see
<miconfrink> I've never used git to patch
<bjf> miconfrink: you can just use patch if you want
<miconfrink> cool
<miconfrink> How can I tell what vanilla version the git is based on?
<bjf> miconfrink: which version do you want? Precise is 3.2 based
<miconfrink> 3.2.16 is the last 3.2 based Molnar patch
<miconfrink> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/3.2/
<bjf> miconfrink: then precise is the one you want, if you do a git log on the master branch you will see we are patched up to 3.2.14
<bjf> miconfrink: if you look at the master-next branch we are patched up to 3.2.16
<miconfrink> thanks
<miconfrink> can you give me the git path?
<bjf> miconfrink: what git patch?
<miconfrink> For either branch
<miconfrink> I'm not quite getting it right
<bjf> miconfrink: sorry, i misread what you typed
<bjf> miconfrink: "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise"
<miconfrink> gotcha thanks a billion!
<bjf> miconfrink: in that repo there are both the "master" and "master-next" branch
<ppisati> good rainy day to everyone :)
<smb> ppisati, Not right now, but good morning anyway. :)
<ppisati> smb: a thunderstorm woke me up thus morning, i love when that happens :)
<smb> ppisati, Isn't the relative safety of so many other houses around you to hit something to enjoy? ;)
<ppisati> smb: when i'm in bed, under a mountain of blanket, i don't really care about other's house safety :D
<ensignkim> hi i've got a question about dkms...
<ensignkim> i'm currently using 10.04 netbook remix with 2.6.32-41-generic
<ensignkim> my netbook has a realtek wireless card
<ensignkim> i have to use this ppa to get drivers which work with my wireless card
<ensignkim> http://www.todoleo.com/2011/01/how-to-get-wifi-working-on-dell-mini.html
<ensignkim> every time the kernel updates, it breaks my wifi
<ensignkim> and i have to apt-get --reinstall the ppa packages
<ensignkim> i'm not sure why i have to do that... shouldn't dkms fix things automagically (or have i misunderstood its purpose)?
<diwic> kengyu, ^ that's your ppa
<kengyu__> ahh, yeah, is my ppa.
<kengyu__> ensignkim, rtl8192ce is supposed to to be in mainline already. Did you try to fully uninstall the dkms deb and see if the wifi works?
<diwic> kengyu__, he's using 10.04
<diwic> kengyu__, was it in mainline there as well?
<ensignkim> yep, i'm currently on lucid still but will upgrade to 12.04 soon
<ensignkim> kengyu_: i'm not sure :) wifi breaks every time there is a kernel upgrade, and i do something to fix it but can't remember what - i think i may do an "apt-get purge"   
<kengyu_> ensignkim, then could be my badly packaged dkms. :-( I haven't look at it for a while. the deb could be of low quality since it sees no hope to get in the main archive or so (already one in mainline).
<infinity> ppisati: *poke*
<infinity> ppisati: Andy tells me that you'd love to have a closer look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/986713
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986713 in linux-ti-omap4 "boot on panda shows kernel oops" [Undecided,New]
<ensignkim> kengyu_: so, hopefully wifi should work for me out of the box when i upgrade to 12.04? thanks for the ppa btw, without it my netbook would have been somewhat useless :)
<kengyu_> ensignkim, Realtek engineer worked on upstreaming the driver, so it is supposed to work as well as the one in my ppa.
<ppisati> infinity: we had these WARNs() since... natty?
<ppisati> infinity: but ack, i'll take a look
<apw> ppisati, be good to confirm its the known ones at least :)
<infinity> ppisati: Nothing wildly urgent, but Andy implied that you have *nothing* to do. ;)
<apw> :)
<ppisati> infinity: he's kind of right... :)
<ppisati> at least someone i know someone is testing it... :)
<ppisati> -ETOOMANYSOMEONE
 * ppisati -> lunch
<apw> smb, is this something you have a test environment to confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/987715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987715 in linux "In KVM In a virtual machine, system crashes if vmvga video card is used" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smb> apw, Without looking into the whole description it sounds like any kvm host/guest could do when changing the graphics card (the emulated)
 * cking reboots his AP
<smb> apw, I might need to reinstall kubuntu... just checking with vmvga and normal ubuntu install
<smb> apw, Unity-2d seems not to crash. Interestingly the default resolution picked is 2360x1770...
<apw> smb, woh that is pretty big
<smb> apw, Yeah, it made hitting things a bit hard when scaling down into my resolution... :)
<smb> Right now installing kubuntu on the vm
<apw> diwic, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/987650 <-- might be of interest
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987650 in linux "Audio Realtek ALC889, Green/Black/Yellow Line Out, rear jacks: no sound when front jack plugged into headphones" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<diwic> apw, sure, is there anything that makes it more or less interesting than all the other audio bugs?
<smb> apw, I cannot confirm a crash, but rendering not being optimal (sometimes large areas not redrawn, splash not being rendered) with the vmvga setting. For this test the host gfx was ati (not sure about the report)
<smb> apw, For the kvm-vmvga bug I think the main problem could be in the host part (which is Natty) and I am not sure whether I still have a host running that around. 
<apw> cking, yo ... we have an HP failing to suspend, leading to hang.  this is triggering from echo "mem" >...
<apw> cking, whats the next step :)
<cking> apw, hey, is this a regression or not?
<apw> cking, i believe its 'always' been this way 
<cking> apw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<cking> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/S3SystemTapDebug
<cking> apw, the latter may provide more info, but takes a while to set up - it was working for precise last month, so I suspect it still should work OK
<apw> cking, sounds good.  will get psivaa on the case :)
<cking> I suggest they file a bug, follow the systemtap instructions and attach the logs generated by the debugging tool into the bug
<cking> apw, BTW, what kind of HP is it?
<psivaa> cking, already done it
<psivaa> cking, 987840
<apw> cking, a pavillion g6
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<cking> psivaa, so can you see if you get any logs when following the instructions in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/S3SystemTapDebug
<psivaa> cking, just following the debugging information
<cking> psivaa, thanks!
<psivaa> cking, will let you know once i get the longs
<psivaa> * logs
<cking> ack
<matttbe> Hello
<matttbe> I've opened an upstream bug report at bugzilla.kernel.org [1] but they want that I test a patch.
<matttbe> 1: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43155
<matttbe> It's not a problem except that I don't find the .dsc file linked to the version 3.4-rc4-precise => http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc4-precise/
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 43155 in Sound(ALSA) "hda-intel: Sound card takes time to be initialised" [Normal,New]
<matttbe> Where can I find this .dsc file? :)
<dileks> matttbe: I have not tested by myself, but I guess you have to apply those 3 patches against vanilla 3.4-rc4 sources
<dileks> [10:17:03] <ohsix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<dileks> matttbe: ^^
<matttbe> dileks: yes I already test the 3.4-rc4 version by installing packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc4-precise/
<matttbe> dileks: now I just want to test a patch. Should I've to download tarball from kernel.org and apply patches from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc4-precise/
<dileks> whoever is responsible for the wiki: airlied pulls from danvet's GIT tree (drm-intel-next)
<dileks> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~danvet/drm-intel/log/?h=drm-intel-next
<dileks> 3. the tip of the drm-intel-next head of Keith Packard's linux repository daily, 
 * ogasawara back in 20
<matttbe> dileks: thank you but  I just want to easily recompile the kernel with a patch which is not in any git repos mentioned on the wiki
<dileks> make deb-pkg
<dileks> matttbe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/944190/
<matttbe> dileks: thank you :)
<psivaa> cking:  Magic: 11:330:749 maps to hash: b664bb followed by Hash matches: oops_enter() (address: 0) 
<psivaa> cking: is the output of the debug 
<cking> psivaa, there may be some logs created, can you attach them to the bug report please
<psivaa> cking: ack
<hggdh> jsalisbury: re bug 987052 -- happened with lbm-cw-3.3, added a comment and a pic (FWIW)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987052 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/kernel/softirq.c:159 local_bh_enable_ip+0x7a/0xa0()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987052
<cking> psivaa, I've added some more instructions to the bug report.
<psivaa> cking: ok ill have a look and follow
<tgardner> apw, cking, if not built into the kernel, how do cpufreq modules like powernow-k8 get loaded? I don't see anything in initramfs-tools that will do it.
<cking> tgardner, it's not clear to me either
<smb> I see some x86cpu id tables
<smb> MODULE_DEVICE_TABLE(x86cpu, ...
<tgardner> cking, bug #353552 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 353552 in jockey "nvidia driver crashes on login after fisrt install (dup-of: 349419)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353552
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 349419 in python-qt4 "jockey-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidget::metric() on kubuntu 9.04 startup" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349419
<cking> 355232
<tgardner> bug #355232
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355232 in linux "acpi-cpufreq/powernow-k8 should not be built-in into the kernel image" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355232
<apw> tgardner, they have to be manually specified, i thought that they were all builtin for that reason
<tgardner> apw, yep, I'm just coming around to that.
<apw> tgardner, iirc there is an annotation to that effevt in the config comparitor
<tgardner> apw, I wonder if we could add a kernel command line parameter to no load these cpufreq drivers, ala https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/355232/comments/15
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 355232 in linux "acpi-cpufreq/powernow-k8 should not be built-in into the kernel image" [Low,In progress]
<psivaa> cking: i have updated the bug report to the effect the suspend on the console mode seems working but every reboot requires pressing of the brightness adjustment key
<smb> tgardner, commit 22ee5756cd21063ba8405598060b0f1ef8d81a6d
<smb> Author: Konrad Rzeszutek Wilk <konrad.wilk@oracle.com>
<smb> Date:   Tue Mar 13 19:18:39 2012 -0400
<smb>     provide disable_cpufreq() function to disable the API.
<tgardner> smb, 448c8b1d07d5342922567e138a4b0108a42c24fb
<smb> Though this looks a bit like one could not use the framework then...
<smb> tgardner, Yep, sorry that was picking up the sha1 of my tree
<tgardner> smb, yeah, I think what we really want is for the built-in drivers to not register, but leave the infrastructure intact.
<smb> Yeah, agree
<smb> this one is overshooting, ok for Xen since they then use something completely outside the framework
<tgardner> smb, we can likely manage to do both.
<cking> brendand, bug 926136 - can I get access to this machine so I can do some hands on debugging?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926136 in linux "CPU1 on Dell PowerEdge M610, R715 and IBM X3500 M3 goes offline after exercising frequency governors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926136
 * henrix back in 30
 * cking --> EOD and going to fix his washing machine 
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 1st, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<slangasek> tgardner: heya - I've come to argue with you over the wontfixing of bug #942846 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 942846 in grub2 "encrypted install fails to boot as long as vt.handoff=7 is used" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942846
<tgardner> slangasek, you should likely argue with apw since the vt.handoff patch is his.
<slangasek> tgardner: I'm not sure if the remaining issue is a kernel bug or not, but I think it's pretty important, UX-wise, that users not be dropped to a black screen instead of an encryption prompt
<slangasek> well, you wontfixeded it
<slangasek> apw: I've been redirected to you
<tgardner> slangasek, well, its pretty low on our list of priorities given some of the other issues we're dealing with.
<apw> slangasek, what the issue ?  i thought we didn't pass it anymore from grub
<apw> slangasek, and that we should be saying we wouldn't for encrypted installs
<slangasek> apw: tgardner says he still encounters a black screen which he works around by pressing Esc
<slangasek> hmm?
<slangasek> encrypted installs most certainly still get vt.handoff
<slangasek> and it works for most of us
<slangasek> I understand it's not at the top of the todo list, but it's still an important bug (whoever's it actually is)
<apw> then his machine is broken and should be added as broken to the blacklist right?
<apw> so that it doesn't use handoff, as it doesn't work appropriatly in this situation
<tgardner> apw, where is the blacklist ? grub2 ?
<slangasek> grub-gfxpayload-lists
<slangasek> e.g., /usr/share/grub-gfxpayload-lists/blacklist/20_radeon_hd6800
<apw> yeah ... i think that was the basic plan :)
<slangasek> ok - I don't think that plan was handed off :)
<tgardner> slangasek, ok, I'll see if blacklisting works, but I still don't think there is gonna be a kernel fix.
<slangasek> tgardner: can you get us PCI ID for your affected machine on that bug, then?  And I'll open a task for grub-gfxpayload-lists
<apw> slangasek, i think we are a little confused indeed.  i think we tried to fix most of them and those that we couldn't we ensured that the blacklist would do the right thing
<tgardner> slangasek, yep, gimme a bit
<slangasek> apw: the blacklist is approximately empty by default
<apw> slangasek, and then we needed to find the exclusions and drop them in the blacklist
<apw> slangasek, indeed very much so
<slangasek> we do additional blacklisting if you install the non-free, non-KMS drivers
<slangasek> tgardner: do you think it's not a kernel bug, or just not one that will get fixed any time soon?
<tgardner> slangasek, I've no idea to be honest.
<tgardner> I just know that I'm not gonna work on it.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> hmm, I should probably take another pass over the plymouth bug list now that RAOF has blacklisted the HD 6800
<apw> slangasek, i assume its a bug in the initialiseation from 'not the default text mode' in the graphics driver
<slangasek> that was my approximate thought as well
<tgardner> slangasek, hmm, apport-collect is giving me shit about not being the bug owner (or some such crap)
<slangasek> bah
<sharms_> In Ubuntu 12.04, I installed linux-tools-base, and then tried to install linux-base.  /usr/bin/perf is in both of these packages, making this impossible.  Is this a known issue?
<slangasek> tgardner: attach lspci -vvnn by hand?
<tgardner> slangasek, yeah
<sharms_> rather specifically linux-tools-common conflicts with linux-base
<slangasek> RAOF: hey, so bug #975931 is the same issue as bug #971204, but with an incremented PCI ID
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975931 in plymouth "purple screen freeze with AMD 6850" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975931
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 971204 in linux "graphics fails with setgfxpayload=keep, AMD Radeon" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971204
<slangasek> (1002:6738 vs. 1002:6739)
<bjf> jsalisbury: any reason to have a kernel meeting before uds ?
<jsalisbury> bjf, hmm, probably not, unless there is a specific reason?
<jsalisbury> bjf, I can change the next meeting to after UDS?
<bjf> +1
<ogasawara> woot, day-0 uploaded
<jsalisbury> Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 15th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * _ruben wonders if that was an attempt to alter the /topic :)
<bjf> jsalisbury: you didn't get the topic changed :-)
<bjf> cnd: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-arsenal-report-enhancements
<cnd> bjf, ahh, oops
<cnd> I think I'll just remove my blueprint then
<cnd> and subscribe to this one
<bjf> cnd, good plan. add anything to the whiteboard you feel needs to be discussed
<cnd> yep
<cnd> thanks!
<dileks> thought this is a kernel problem but seems to be a nm issue
<dileks> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=785772
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 785772 in NetworkManager "Logs filled by ICMPv6 RA: ndisc_router_discovery() failed to add default route" [Unspecified,On_qa]
<bjf> cnd, we were editing the whiteboard at the same time, there doesn't seem to be any locking so my changes were lost
<bjf> cnd, i just re-added my text
<cnd> bjf, oh, sorry :(
<jono> hey
<jono> do you folks know if Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN is well supported in 12.04?
<jono> I am looking to buy a new laptop
<bjf> cnd, not your fault, stupid LP
<bjf> jono, tgardner or sforshee would know best but I believe it is
<jono> tgardner, sforshee, any thoughts on this?
<tgardner> jono, I came in on the tail end of this conversation, but I assume its about wifi ?
<sforshee> jono, it's supported but I also believe it's one that's had some persistent issues
<jono> tgardner, yeah, I am looking to buy a new laptop, and I have a few options, I want to figure out the best driver support
<jono> my options are:
<jono> ThinkPad 1x1 b/g/n 
<jono> Intel WiFi Link 1000 
<jono> Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN 
<jono> Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN 
<jono> Intel CA-N+WiMAX 6250 MOW 
<jono> any feedback on which of those is best supported in 12.04?
<jono> sforshee, I see
<tgardner> jono, Intel is well supported, but there _are_ folks complaining about throughput in certain scenarios
<tgardner> jono, I've tested all of these models and found them to perform OK.
<jono> thanks tgardner
<jono> I will get the Ultimate-N and see how I get on
<tgardner> jono, good luck
<jono> thanks tg
<vanhoof> jono: 6205 has worked quite well for me
<jono> thanks tgardner
<jono> vanhoof, oh yeah?
 * tgardner reboots for cpufreq patch testing
<sforshee> jono, I have a 6205 too and have had good luck with it
<jono> vanhoof, is it working well in 12.04?
<vanhoof> jono: yup, Lenovo x220
<jono> ok, I am going to do that then :-)
<jono> thanks sforshee, vanhoof
<vanhoof> jono: np
<jono> I am also going with 	Intel HD Graphics 3000 graphics
<jono> seems to be generally pretty decent
<vanhoof> jono: which machine are you after?
<jono> vanhoof, T520
<vanhoof> jono: just integrated graphics or nvidia as well?
<jono> vanhoof, just integrated graphics
<vanhoof> jono: ok, you'll be good then
<jono> do you know if Intel HD Graphics 3000 is certified?
<vanhoof> the other is switchable
<jono> right
<vanhoof> oh yeah, its sandybridge 
<jono> cool
<vanhoof> the machine itself is also ubuntu certified 
<jono> vanhoof, do you know if SATA solid state discs are OK?
<vanhoof> was enabled on 10.10, certified on stock 11.04, 11.10, and 12.04 is in progress
<vanhoof> jono: oh yeah :)
<jono> cool thanks vanhoof
<vanhoof> jono: but you'd likely want to purchase one off of amazon
 * jono buys
<jono> a thinkpad?
<vanhoof> they charge a pretty hefty premium 
<vanhoof> for the SSD
<jono> oh really?
<vanhoof> jono: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Series-2-5-Inch-Solid-State-Retail/dp/B004T0DNQ0/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1335298379&sr=1-2
<jono> looks about the same price...this machine I am getting is in an employee pricing sale
<vanhoof> ah ok
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 15th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * tgardner -> EOD
<uzf> glad to see my kernel changes were picked upstream :D
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-25
<dileks> this might be a noob question: report-bug is not the appropriate tool, ubuntu-bug grumps about app PID
<dileks> sudo ubuntu-bug $(pidof NetworkManager)
<RAOF> dileks: Works here.
<dileks> damn, I need a launchpad account, too
<dileks> RAOF: I am on 3.4-rc4
<dileks> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=785772
<RAOF> Likewise :)
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 785772 in NetworkManager "Logs filled by ICMPv6 RA: ndisc_router_discovery() failed to add default route" [Unspecified,On_qa]
<dileks> damn
<dileks> how they want that both captcha words
<dileks> with space, no space
<RAOF> No idea; I generally space, though.
<dileks> w/o space
<dileks> lauchpad #988183
<dileks> my first BR for ubuntu-bts
<dileks> OMG, Sedat-dilek (sedat-dilek) <--- can I change that?
<RAOF> dileks: I think so, yes.  Change your LP name.
<dileks> hmm, just looking for sth like personal settings. more coffee.
<RAOF> (You can't easily change your ID, but you can change the name that gets displayed)
<RAOF> launchpad.net/~ will bring up your home page; the “change details” link from there will let you do stuff.
<dileks> yupp, just did that
<dileks> but I would like to change my "OpenID login" to my nickname, as this is well known on other platforms
<dileks> Member since: 2010-09-14 <--- didnt know that (registered today) :-)
<dileks> Can I change my OpenID id?
<dileks> Yes. You can change your Launchpad id and that will change your identity URL. That could mean that sites you've already logged into using your previous OpenID URL may consider you a new user. 
<dileks> NO, I cant
<dileks> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID?action=show&redirect=OpenID#rename-account
<dileks> OK, clicked save again
 * smb grumbles about the terminator taking over...
<amitk> smb: Arnold has taken over what?
<smb> amitk, my ctrl-alt-t
<smb> I mean I have installed the terminator package, but until this morning the default terminal window was the gnome one
<amitk> :)
<amitk> I was worried Arnold had taken over handling of the world economy...
<smb> Cannot be worse than California... :-P
<dileks> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/988183/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988183 in network-manager "Logs full with "ICMPv6 RA: ndisc_router_discovery() failed to add default route"" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> dileks: Cool.
<dileks> rebuilding first ubuntu package
<dileks> RAOF: is there a defined length (of chars) for a patch in ubuntu?
<dileks> git_core_dont_fight_with_the_kernel_over_the_default_IPv6_route_77de91e5.patch
<dileks> is a bit long
<RAOF> dileks: No, you can use whatever length you want.  That does seem a bit long, though :)
<dileks> yeah, IIRC in debian/changelog
<dileks> now, you can propose a patch-name before building :-)
<ohsix> that seems a big long even for shortlog :]
<dileks> git_core_fix_default_IPv6_rout_handling_77de91e5.patch ?
<ohsix> leave_ipv6_route_alone :]
<RAOF> dont_fight_kernel_for_default_ipv6_route.patch would be my plan :)
<dileks> should I use lp-no as prefix?
<dileks> lp988183_dont_fight_kernel_for_default_ipv6_route.patch ?
<RAOF> Maybe; you can add that as metadata in the patch header, though.
<RAOF> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<smb> RAOF, Hey there. :) We're having fun with ati this morning. ... :-P
<dileks> RAOF: hehe. I proposed DEP-3 in a little router project for years. they love to steal but dont want to document. if this is even GPLv2-conform?
<dileks> I think it enough to point lp-no in debian/changelog
<dileks> RAOF: http://nopaste.snit.ch/135174
<RAOF> smb: Still?  I chose to interpret your “Oh, it's mirroring on the other thing” as meaning that everything was going fine :)
<RAOF> dileks: We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu, so we don't have non-maintainer uploads :)  Other than that, I'd probably give a short description of the bug in addition to the LP number; and you want to use the syntax ‘(LP: 988183)’ to do the equivalent of ‘(Closes: 988183)’.
<dileks> OK, so drop NMU line?
<RAOF> Yup.
<dileks> RAOF: the version string is OK?
<smb> RAOF, Well there is the explanation. Right after install when I log-in and the displays are in mirror mode there is no launcher and at least for me terminal windows are near unusable. Unpluging the external monitor before loggin in fixes this also changing into seperate monitor mode
<smb> And surprisingly switching back into mirror mode still seems to not get into the same trouble again... 
<smb> Just sounds like a bit of a big loop to get it working... On the other hand not critical
<smb> Unfortunately it means I have to reinstall to get back into the problematic state...
<RAOF> :/
<RAOF> dileks: It depends on what you want to do with it - if you want to get it into the distro, then no; ~dileks isn't generally in official versions :)
<dileks> into the distro would mean to be a ubuntu developer?
<RAOF> Yes, but you wouldn't necessarily need upload privileges; you could attach the debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors.
<dileks> anyway, I build a new NM and see, if it really fixes my issue
<RAOF> Good plan :)
<dileks> LP registration was hard enough :-)
<dileks> RAOF: BTW, I had a lot of WLAN dis- and reconnects
<dileks> RAOF: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103041203/network-manager-0.9.4.0.debdiff
<dileks> it fixes my issue
<smb> apw, RAOF, FYI about that dual display issue. bug 988252
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988252 in unity "Launcher missing after desktop install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988252
<smb> cking, ^ if you want to add comments of your own
<cking> smb, will do
<orated> Hello! Could anyone suggest me resources which describes what porting is and how it is done? And how porting an OS different from rebuilding one?
<apw> orated, porting is making something work on something where it did not work before
<orated> And usually what all steps are involved in it?
<cking> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porting
<cking> is this a homework assignment?
<orated> ?!
<orated> No, it isn't cking
<orated> I don't know what makes you ask that. apw: Then how is that different from a rebuild?
<cking> orated, so, when porting to a new architecture one needs to port the compiler (which is hard work, which is described will in the Aho, Sethi and Ullman dragon compiler book). Then one has to write or port a boot loader and also write the architecture specific parts of the kernel (which involves understanding the low-level arch specific details and writing a lot of low-level code in assembler). 
<cking> ..however a lot of arch specific code can be written in C too.
<cking> the compiler side is interesting, one normally creates a cross compiler, and one can eventually boot strap up from this a native compiler, but one has to do a lot of work up front to create the back-end for the target architecture
<cking> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porting#Porting_compilers
<orated> Ah, thank. Making an OS cross platform -- x86>arm>sparc - making it run from one architecture to another, right?
<orated> processor architecture, instruction set etc ...
<cking> yep
<cking> however, one can port applications by re-compiling them if one has the OS and the compiler already and if the program is written in a portable way
<orated> So for example when ubuntu ARM is being installed on beagleaboard/pandaboard... is that really porting?
<orated> that is rebuilding what you said above ^?
<cking> installing is just copying it onto the machine
<orated> So the image is what is already prepared to run on a arm based system?
<orated> installation image
<cking> to get to the installation image, work had to be done to get it working on that architecture and then build all the necessary software (packages) to make it into a working system and then create an installation image to allow one to get it copied and running on that target platform
<orated> So that is what basically involves porting? To prepare an installation image?
<cking> orated, read http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=0CDwQFjADOAo&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.usenix.org%2Fpublications%2Flibrary%2Fproceedings%2Fusenix98%2Finvited_talks%2Fjohnson.ps&ei=Bt2XT9OSNsjg8APzrr2DBg&usg=AFQjCNFNr1GoorYkVMfYkKIz1ewCqrUxNw&sig2=wtmJ9C0TJpyBXeS_Q6Acwg
<orated> Sure, I'll read that ps file and the wiki. Thanks. 
<orated> cking:  I was wondering about the installation image download option which comes on ubuntu site. It asks to select image for x86 or x86_64 -- instruction set. In the same way I found that certain images are for omap_ armel for ARM..  so these images which are created, does the process of it involves what you said above about porting?
<orated> ... building kernel based on the target hardware?
<cking> orated, well some body had to originally port the code. we however are packaging it up
<cking> orated, for a lot of ARM systems the porting work isn't so bad, the work goes into writing the platform specific board support
<cking> orated, note that sometimes when porting applications one has to fix bad code that doesn't handle CPU endianess or alignment issues correctly.
<orated> writing platform specific board support like ?
<cking> orated, I can't parse your last question
<orated> " for a lot of ARM systems the porting work isn't so bad, the work goes into writing the platform specific board support" :)
<orated> so in that context I meant to ask for examples for platform specific board support ...
<cking> orated, so the board support code for each platform (e.g. omap2, beagleboard, etc) has to be written to port a system - sometimes the code can be re-used, but most likely somebody has to write specific drivers to handle the hardware on a platform
<cking> ..but since these are ARM based, the tool chain and a lot of the kernel functionality to support the CPU is already there from previous porting exercises
<orated> cking:  Ah, ok. I'd like to confirm the ubuntu ARM and beagleboard part. When one uses the preinstalled armel omap image to try on ARM based boards like beagle/panda, then that actually is installing ubuntu and not porting
<orated> right?
<orated> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook
<cking> yep, installing is just the act of copying it to your board
<orated> But I noticed that sometimes compiling is also required like for example here for demo images - http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Demo_Image
<orated> linux kernel compile 
<cking> orated, in my book, porting is when some poor soul has to get software working on a different system and it involves some effort to get it into the shape where it builds correctly and runs  in the way that is expected. 
<cking> sometimes that can be weeks of effort because of the quality of software, missing or different architecture features or assumptions made about of the target platform.  just downloading the source, building it and it works is just rebuilding it IMHO
<orated> well, I don;t understand then why many put up instructions on 'porting Ubuntu on Beagleboard' when its basic installation from the image
<orated> ah
<orated> rebuilding, porting, image creation, image installing -- all different thing
<cking> depending on how people want to defined terms. Quoting Lewis Carroll: “When I use a word," Humpty Dumpty said in rather a scornful tone, "it means just what I choose it to mean - neither more nor less.”
<cking> orated, anyhow, I suspect at this point "google" is your friend in helping you find out more
<orated> Could you suggest me any book/resource on basics of porting other than what you suggested above for compilers?
<brendand> cking - did you want to have a look at bug 926136
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 926136 in linux "CPU1 on Dell PowerEdge M610, R715 and IBM X3500 M3 goes offline after exercising frequency governors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926136
<brendand> ?
<cking> brendand, sure, once I've finished my lunch
<dupondje> kamal not here ?
<hggdh> apw, pgraner: the 0-day kernel for precise does not show any regressions on the QRT
<tgardner> ogasawara, ^^
<ogasawara> nice, that's comforting
<hggdh> ogasawara: ah, I did not know you were the one interested in it, sorry (apw asked for it, relaying Pete's request)
<ogasawara> hggdh: I'm sure they're interested as well
 * ogasawara back in 20
<diwic> hggdh, fyi, are you - or do you know any of the QA folks that would be interested in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-q-hda-automated-qa
<diwic> might interest some kernel folks as well
<hggdh> diwic: I am certainly interested :-)
<diwic> hggdh, ok, let's discuss more at UDS then
<diwic> :-)
<hggdh> diwic: I subscribed to it, thank you for the heads up
<diwic> hggdh, while I have an idea of how to develop the stuff, the actual integration with existing QA and kernel scripts is mostly a black box for me
<hggdh> diwic: heh. And we are moving to a more flexible approach there also, so it would be an even blacker box
<apw> hggdh, thanks :)
<hggdh> apw: yw. for the record, I had to run it manually, there is no support for testing off a PPA
<apw> hggdh, thanks, this was definatly a non-standard kernel as we wanted it out very rapidly; ie. not following standard process at all
 * ogasawara check if it's finished building on i386
<hggdh> apw: no problem from me, I just did not want people to think results would be available on jenkins
<apw> hggdh, understood
<tgardner> apw, so, what are you thinking about this fsnotify/fanotify patch set ? have you had any indication from upstream whether this is gonna fly ?
<apw> tgardner, i had no feedback what so ever, i was thinking of reviving it once the release is done
<apw> and starting the effort to repeat myself enough it gets accepted
<tgardner> apw, you mean no feedback from upstream ?
<apw> tgardner, no they never responded as far as i recall
<apw> the next logical step is to clean the patches up a bit so they are only vile and push them as an RFC
<tgardner> apw, do you know under what circumstance this ticket lock is most likely to occur ?
<apw> the ticket lock bug, i think it was henrix or sforshee who could reproduce it, i think it was mostly triggered by stuff which occured automatically as soon as you shove in USB sticks etc
<sforshee> apw, wasn't me, must have been henrix
<tgardner> apw, so its likely to nail a bunch of folks regularly.
<henrix> apw: yep, it was me
<apw> yeah i think henrix you could repro it ?  and did test?
 * henrix reads backlog...
<hggdh> apw, ogasawara: hold on the kernel for a while -- one of the machines seems to be having problems rebooting, and I want to find out why
<henrix> apw: yeah, so i was able to reproduce it using 2 scripts (link in LP)
<hggdh> (this was after the tests, and I was just being cautious, trying to reboot  sometimes)
<tgardner> apw, henrix: just trying to evaluate the ensuing carnage v.s. the maintenance hassle of the patch set
<henrix> apw: i reproduced it using a virtual machine, with a single CPU, mounting and unmount a filesystem with a notification setup to the mounting dir
<henrix> so, there were 2 reporters claiming that the issue is still present
<henrix> but at least one of them is actually hitting a different issue
<henrix> obviously, the "different issue" may be introduced by the patch... but IMO it is not...
<ogasawara> hggdh: ack, keep us posted.
<henrix> apw: tgardner: let me know if you would like some more testing on this
<henrix> the issue is triggered very quickly (seconds); with the patched kernel, i wasn't able to reproduce it
<tgardner> henrix, I'm mostly interested in knowing what scenarios cause the lockup. Is this something that will be common? I assume so if its triggered by inserting  a USB stick.
<hggdh> apw, ogasawara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945894/
<ogasawara> hggdh: do you see the same issue with the 3.2.0-23.36 kernel we're releasing with?
<henrix> tgardner: i guess it can happen with different devices, as long as there is a notifier set on the mount point
<hggdh> ogasawara: I did not. But I also did not see this on the first 3 boots on this kernel
<henrix> tgardner: in my test scenario, i was actually mounting/unmounting an HD partition under kvm
<henrix> tgardner: s/kvm/virtualbox/
<ogasawara> hggdh: can you see if you are able to find a reproducer with the day-0?  I'm not convinced this is a regression with the day-0 and warrant it being upheld.
<hggdh> ogasawara: I also do not see it as a regression
<ogasawara> bjf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.2.0-24.37
<ogasawara> bjf: i386 is still building though
<tgardner> smb, are you deploying your dom0 servers using MAAS ?
<hggdh> ogasawara: only one machine seems to suffer from the slowpath on boot (not always, but frequently). I tend to see it as non-critical issue right now
<ogasawara> hggdh: ack
<ogasawara> hggdh: are you seeing it with previous kernels as well?
<ogasawara> hggdh: lets get it filed as a bug for now so we can track it going forward
<hggdh> ogasawara: I did not, on the last sru runs. I wil keep my eyes on this machine
<hggdh> ogasawara: will do
<ogasawara> hggdh: when you say the last SRU runs, I assume you mean Oneiric SRU's?
<hggdh> ogasawara: and previous, and last precise run (with 3.2.0-23
<ogasawara> hggdh: if you could try to hammer on it with the 3.2.0-23.36 kernel to see if you can reproduce there as well it would be good.  As I'm not seeing anything obvious from the day-0 changes
<hggdh> ogasawara: will try
<hggdh> ogasawara: bug 988430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988430 in linux "slowpath very early in the boot process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988430
<arges> apw, hey are you around?
<apw> arges, of a sorts
<ogasawara> tgardner: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/103072856/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.linux-backports-modules-3.2.0_3.2.0-24.7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tgardner> ogasawara, ok, I'll have a look
<ogasawara> tgardner: I'm not sure what's happening there exactly, I did a local test build on both amd64 and i386 before uploading and they passed
<tgardner> ogasawara, did the PPA overflow? sometimes it runs out of disk space, or just craps out.
<tgardner> ogasawara, hmm, looks like the ixgbe makefile is kind of cranky.
<tgardner> ogasawara, could be a host kernel version mismatch.
<tgardner> bjf, I just you hate mail about your Hardy CVE patch
<tgardner> sent you*
<tgardner> ogasawara, did you ever build Precise LBM on gomeisa ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: nope
<tgardner> I'll bet it fails there
<smb> tgardner, no
<tgardner> smb, please elaborate. I can't remember what I asked.
<tgardner> oh, xen MAAS deploym,ent
<smb> tgardner, :) I am not using MAAS to deploy xen servers. To a degree I used cobbler to deplay clients
<smb> *deploy
<tgardner> smb, so how are the server folks doing it? wouldn't they use MAAS to deploy the hypervisors, then cobbler to provision the clients ?
<smb> tgardner, Actually this would be both the same. In theory. However last time I looked MAAS would not install into something usable
<ogasawara> tgardner: could you install the linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae in the precise-i386 chroot
<tgardner> ogasawara, yep, working on it
<tgardner> ogasawara, note that the failing build host is hardy based
<smb> tgardner, Just as I only have a limited number of machines (at most two) to act as servers and those usually also are set up in a rather development way (having multiple releases in a special multiboot) it was not worth the effort to me. 
<tgardner> smb, ok. I have some boxes that are fungible. I'll see if I can get that working.
<bjf> tgardner: sent hate mail of my own
<smb> But you could have the server installed by maas  and then use koan (orh whatever it is then) to create/register guests
<tgardner> smb, ok, I'll likely have some questions for you about it tomorrow
<smb> tgardner, sure and if that is not enough I am sure we can grab beers and a laptop in soonish UDS time
<tgardner> ogasawara, 3.2.0.23 headers installed on precise-i386. just hack the LBM changelog to build against -23
<bjf> tgardner: my reply doesn't say so but i acknowledge the need to apply the patch to openvz and xen
<tgardner> bjf, ack
<tgardner> ogasawara, build fails as expected on gomeisa
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep, just saw the same
<tgardner> ogasawara, you wanna fix it? no use both of us working on it
<ogasawara> tgardner: sure
 * apw goes mad watching images install
<tgardner> ogasawara, its almost certainly this line in the ixgbe makefile: BUILD_KERNEL=$(shell uname -r)
 * tgardner wonders what the hell apw is still doing at work 
<apw> thats release for you
<tgardner> apw, you in millbank ?
<tgardner> cnd, sforshee says you could use a MB Air to debug touchpad issues. I've got a newer one that isn't in heavy use right now.
<cnd> tgardner, I won't turn down someone giving me one
<tgardner> cnd, email or PM your address.
<cnd> but we might be able to fix things at UDS too
<tgardner> ogasawara, any idea why no_dumpfile=true for Percise x86'en ? it was off for every prior release. vmcore is only built if no_dumpfile is empty. see bug #988512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988512 in linux "Missing /boot/vmcoreinfo-{version} file is breaking kdump" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988512
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, can't remember anything off the top of my head
<tgardner> ogasawara, ok, I'm gonna SRU a patch for it. vmcore should be getting built
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<ogasawara> tgardner: I also uploaded the lbm fix
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack
<ogasawara> commit a450f280e14071376484af512d67446c6c75d964
<ogasawara> Author: Tim Gardner <tim.gardner@canonical.com>
<ogasawara> Date:   Tue Sep 6 10:25:34 2011 -0600
<ogasawara>     UBUNTU: [Config] Disable makedumpfile for i386/amd64
<ogasawara>     
<ogasawara>     Disable this until upstream produces a version that understands a 3.1
<ogasawara>     kernel layout.
<tgardner> ogasawara, damn.
<tgardner> ogasawara, I remember that now. seems like a long time ago.
<tgardner> guess I'll find out in a few minutes if makedumpfile is any smarter
<tgardner> ogasawara, bummer, burned in on makedumpfile
<tgardner> I'll look at it tomorrow.
 * tgardner -> EOD
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
<cking> apw_, what's the situation now with testing?
<hallyn> has tangerine just been rebooted, or is my network wonky?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-26
<ppisati> moin
<gema> hi guys
<gema> I am seeing a bit performance regression when there is heavy i/o on my big pc
<gema> from oneiric to precise
<gema> so big that I cannot do anything when there is heavy i/o going on
<gema> the system freezes
<gema> my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946880/
<gema> s/bit/big
<j24> eric maio arround here?
<j24> ericm|ubuntu:  ping
<ericm|ubuntu> j24, hi
<j24> pm
<scientes> setarch --uname2.6 is broken
<scientes> but this works: http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux/kernel/people/ak/uname26/uname26.c
<scientes> --uname-2-6
<scientes> as documented in the man page
<scientes> nvm
<scientes> used it wrong
<cking> smb, mumble-less today?
<smb> cking, Easy... I am just slowly waking up... :-P
 * cking offers smb more coffee
 * ppisati -> brb
<cking> brendand, I updated that bug report to explain why the bug only occurs on machines with >= 10 CPUs
<brendand> cking - yeah, i realised last night after i logged off
<cking> cool - least it's not some weird kernel issue after all ;-)
<cking> smb, http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/disable-turbo.sh
<cking> smb, http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectures-software-developer-manuals.html
<cking> manual 3b, section 14.3.2.2 OS Control of Opportunistic Processor Performance Operation
<apw> ppisati, do you have a beagleXM ?  do you know if 1GHZ works on that ?
<ppisati> apw: i've an xm, which kernel?
<ppisati> apw: in the past we limited it to 800mhz but that should be fixed by now
<apw> ppisati, in whatever is in precise
<apw> ppisati, ie. is this bug invalid now for preise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/771537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771537 in linux "Beagle XM lacks proper 1Ghz support" [Medium,In progress]
<ppisati> apw: let me try that
<pgraner> cking, ping
<cking> pgraner, pong
<apw> henrix, the fsam7400 thing, does that lead to an oops?
<pgraner> cking, got time to dig into a high load mystery
<cking> pgraner, sure, can do
<henrix> apw: yes, it does
<pgraner> cking, ping gema she is hitting the mysterious high load one we've never been able to track down
<henrix> apw: btw, i was investigating this issue again and i have a question about it
<cking> pgraner, when does this need fixing - I was expecting to pop out for an hour or so at lunch today to pick some things up
<pgraner> cking, I think she has other things going on so its not urgent but apparently she has hw that can repro it
<henrix> apw: why do we have this driver at all? it looks there is an in-tree driver that does the same job
<henrix> apw: drivers/input/misc/wistron_btns.c seems to be based on fsam7400.
<apw> henrix, its historical from before, and i think we said the in-tree one doesn't do all the same machines, and didn't you volunteer to talk to ben to help get the missing ones in or something?
 * ppisati -> out for lunch
<henrix> apw: true. benh isn't going to do that, but accepts patchs :)
<apw> henrix, so at UDS during the session on the ubuntu delta we are going to need to decide if we care about the ones which done't have support, as i believe we should drop the driver there, and maybe you can help add them or we just ignore the issue
<apw> henrix, so expect to be asked how much work it would be to add the missing ones :)
<henrix> apw: sure
<apw> ogasawara, add that to the blueprint ^^ :)
<henrix> apw: i'm not sure if there are machines supported by the fsam7400 and not by the in-tree driver
<apw> henrix, doing some research to know the answer to even that would be good
<henrix> apw: maybe the fsam7400 just uses brute-force, while the in-tree uses a white-list.
<henrix> apw: but the code does the same thing in both drivers, so it has to work
<apw> henrix, if you could become our expert on this subject and bring anything you know to the session and we can use that to make a secision about dropping the stupud one we have ... sounds like it will be a slam-dunk "drop it"
<henrix> apw: i'm working on that issue ATM. unfortunately, the (single!) bug reporter is not very responsive
<apw> henrix, he is probabally _the_ person with such an old machine in the world
<henrix> apw: :)
<ogra_> apw, oh, you didnt say its about bug 771537 ... i think even if the kernel supports it, the limitation is set by the bootloader and i dont think anyone changed the defaults for this image (ask infinity though, not sure he touched it, i didnt)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771537 in linux "Beagle XM lacks proper 1Ghz support" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771537
<apw> ogra_, so i can release note that as "your 
<ogra_> mine ?
<apw> "your beagle XM will run slow" then yes ?
<apw> (newline error)
<ogra_> "will not run at full speed teh CPU is capable of"
<ogra_> or "at the speed the CPU is capbable to run" or so
<ogra_> but check back with infinity first 
<ogra_> i didnt touch omap3 at all apart from testing kubuntu yesterday
<apw> ogra_, sorry yeah i'll write some reasonable english, but the note should just say it is expected to run slow
<ogra_> (or check the cmdline on your local install if it got the brake there should be an mcpu uption or something similary named)
<ogra_> *option
 * ogra_ takes a look at nusakan 
<ogra_> ah, mpurate is the options
<ogra_> *option
<ogra_> and it looks like we still set it 
<ppisati> ogra_: apw we set it to "auto"
<ppisati> ogra_: so it scales up&down as it needs/will
<ogra_> ppisati, even with the cmdline option set ?
<ppisati> ogra_: no, if set it to a fixed default it should stay there
<ogra_> right, thats what i mean above ... se set mpurate in the bootloader
<ppisati> ogra_: but we don't ship by default to 1ghz cause it's not stable
<ogra_> right, well, because it was not stable in oneiric ... nobody touched the setting since
<smb> tgardner, I think it would be better to pull in the complete patch that introduced the label. There are other jumps in that function that would otherwise do the wrong thing
<tgardner> smb, prolly ought to just redo the backport
<smb> tgardner, Yeah, could be things become even simpler by picking both ...
<herton> smb, tgardner: I think the right thing would just be in the backport to jump to vcpu_destroy instead of unlock_vcpu_destroy. Changing the labels that way below will introduce bugs, missing mutex_unlock in some cases
<tgardner> smb, herton: its a clean cherry pick with d780592b99d7d8a5ff905f6bacca519d4a342c76 and 3e515705a1f46beb1c942bb8043c16f8ac7b1e9e
<smb> herton, I agree that just introducing the label looks wrong. In that case I just wondered whether picking the other patch could make sense as it is pretty small and then makes old code more like the new one
<smb> tgardner, felt that way...
<tgardner> smb, herton: and now it even compiles
<herton> yeah, cherry-pick the other one is ok, makes sense
<tgardner> it'll likely be the same fix for natty
<smb> tgardner, surprise. :)
 * tgardner will be back in a sec
<sforshee> tgardner, your macbook air is a 4,2, isn't it?
<tgardner> sforshee, whatever is on the wiki. its already in a box ready to ship
<sforshee> tgardner, the wiki says 4,1, but I thought you had the 13 inch which ought to be 4,2
<sforshee> were screen brightness changes working?
<tgardner> sforshee, yes, as far as I remember. but I think I was only messing with the MB pro and screen brightness
<sforshee> tgardner, we have a bug about the brightness adjustment not working on the 4,2
<sforshee> I'll ask cnd to test once he gets the machine
<tgardner> sforshee, ok, it should be there ear;y next week
<sforshee> tgardner, ack
<tgardner> smb, there is a script in the hardy repo called debian/scripts/misc/apply-patch-to-binary-custom which I used to propagate patches.
<tgardner> thats about the only automation
<smb> tgardner, Ok, I think I was remembering something along those line. Probably not really what the procedure should be. Like was it supposed to be done before a release or basically for every sru proposal we do for Hardy
<cking> brendand, did that script fix resolve that server CPU offline issue?
<brendand> cking, yeah - pretty much
<cking> yay \o/
<smb> tgardner, Clearly the jdb2 patch I submitted a bit ago needs to go into the flattened out trees as well... :/
<tgardner> smb, oh yeah, that likely does. I'll take a stab at it
<smb> tgardner, Thanks. I need to remember that next time...
<tgardner> smb, it applies clean. I'll just squash and repush
<smb> Ok, yeah. I wonder whether we could have a README.stupid into the tree that reminds me about special handling...
<cnd> tgardner, sforshee: I won't have the MBA until after UDS though
<cnd> I'm in oakland next week
<tgardner> cnd, do you get to go home over the weekend?
<cnd> tgardner, hadn't planned on it
<tgardner> cnd, one of the lucky few :)
<sforshee> tgardner, is it too late for you to just throw it in your uds luggage?
<tgardner> sforshee, its too late
 * ogasawara back in 20
 * apw is glad to see the back of that
<tgardner> apw, are you off to have fizzies ?
<smb> more?
<cking> bet apw has been fizzing all day
<apw> tgardner, we are just having some now indeed, but its "open quantal" time
<doug> anyone know of a good visualization or explanation of how udp packets get from user-space via sendto() onto a connected ethernet wire?
<doug> in particular, how bpf hooks into things...
<doug> i'm trying to figure out the most likely source for latency in this app i'm debugging
<doug> which is sending out a hundred or so 196 (payload) byte udp packets a second 
<apw> ogra_, hey ac100 thats kinda you, or you know enough to tell me who supports it and its abi number range yes?  its missing from our tables
<ogra_> apw, janimo maintains the kernel package
<dileks> wow, its not only precise
<apw> bjf, the ABIPackages page is likely out of date is that manual or generated from other sources
<dileks> its... Proven. Practical. Precise.
<bjf> apw, ENOCLUE
<bjf> apw, i'm guessing it's a hand-job
<apw> heh
 * ppisati -> gym/workout
 * smb -> beer/workon
<ogasawara> apw: just fyi, I can see this becoming a routine UDS session -> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-kernel-sources-in-main
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, the text states to find a way to solve it for the future too :) 
<ogasawara> ogra_: yah, some of those linux-linaro-* kernels I had no clue about.
 * ogra_ hasnt either
<ogra_> and i dont see linaro people subscribed yet
<ogasawara> ogra_: I've sent email to jcrigby.  Hopefully he can help set me straight
<jcrigby> ogasawara, ogra_ : yes those are old and I don't remember why they were ever in main
<ogasawara> jcrigby: ok good to know.  thanks.
<jcrigby> ogasawara, ogra_ : I remember uploading a kernel for qemu since it emulates a vexpress which was dropped from the ubuntu kernel.
<ogra_> yeah, vexpress would be very helpful for qemu 
<jcrigby> ok, so linaro needs to keep pushing a vexpress kernel somewhere I guess
<ogra_> jcrigby, hmm. cant that come from mainline ? 
<jcrigby> ogra_, yes it is up to the kernel team.  Only omap enabled now I believe.
<ogra_> right, if vexpress is in mainline we should build it from there 
<ogra_> and drop all other arm flavours (modulo omap4) from main
<jcrigby> rsalveti will be at uds and he is way smarter than me so he will help figure it all out
<jjohansen> ogasawara: thanks for working out the kernel maintenance bits with jdstrand, its much appreciated
<ogasawara> jjohansen: no worries, seems we've got it all cleared up.
 * apw moves to the release party ... enjoy people.
<rsajdok>  /j #ubuntu
 * tgardner -> EOD
 * _ruben runs
<_ruben> (EOD being the dutch bombsquad)
<bjf> jsalisbury: i've been looking at some of the Package bugs that we have been getting
<bjf> jsalisbury: i don't think the nag-bot should be adding comments to those
<jsalisbury> bjf, ok.  
<bjf> jsalisbury: a new kernel isn't the problem/solution
<bjf> jsalisbury: what do you think ?
<jsalisbury> bjf, yes, agreed.  Many times an apt-get clean and re-install will fix it.
<jsalisbury> bjf, I've see a few of these now, so I'll dig deeper: bug 986482
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986482 in linux "package linux-tools-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/perf', which is also in package linux-base 3.4" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986482
<jsalisbury> bjf, actually, it looks like andy is looking at a similar bug: bug 931353
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 931353 in linux "package linux-tools-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/perf', which is also in package linux-base 3.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931353
<bjf> jsalisbury: i've got a python script which digs through the VarLogDistupgradeApttermlog.gz file and tries to find the issue
<jsalisbury> bjf, ahh, cool.  What does it download the file, then unzip it?
<bjf> jsalisbury: sort of, there is some of that built into lpltk and a little bit of other python code
<jsalisbury> bjf, I see
<bjf> jsalisbury: change pushed
<jsalisbury> bjf, heh, that was quick :-)
<apw> bjf, yep i have that one on my radar, might get that sorted this week in Q at least
<bjf> apw, i'm just adding some code to the bot to help with initial triag, it looks at VarLogDistupgradeApttermlog.gz
<vanhoof> sforshee: you about?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-27
<ppisati> moin
 * apw wonders if he can get off the updates elevator
 * ppisati didn't know we had an elevator... :)
<apw> heh ... i see the archive is suitibly slow for release +1
<_ruben> dutch mirror seemed to keep just fine last night (updated my local repo at ~70Mbps)
<smb> moin
<dileks> apw: speaking of archiche.u.c? yes, its slow
<apw> dileks, i am looking at gb.archive.u.c (a different location it seems) and that is slow also
<dileks> ( I skipped de-archive to save some MB on each upgrade. dunno if ubuntu allows also archive-diff/pkgs-diff on upgrades )
<dileks> approx. 20M each time
 * ppisati -> brb
<apw> ogasawara, i've made the 'kernel essential topic' thingy: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-quantal-kernel-essential
<apw> ogasawara, i have also added it to the specs spage
 * ppisati -> brb (again)
<apw> smb, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-lxc one you might want to attend
<smb> apw, yeah, and probably other ones in that generic realm
<apw> smb, if you see anything you think i should be on, let me know
<smb> apw, will do
<ppisati> smb: there's an ARM server track that you might be insterested in
<smb> ppisati, maybe... (/me is looking through things)
<ppisati> smb: well, i'
<ppisati> ll go anyway
<ppisati> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20410/servercloud-q-arm-server/
<smb> apw, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-userns
<ppisati> all the UEFI stuff
<apw> smb, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-q-devicens
<smb> apw, refresh :)
 * ppisati -> out for lunch
<Madkiss> hi folks!
<Madkiss> I just realized that linux-image-3.2.0-24.37-virtual is missing DRBD
<Madkiss> or rather, drbd.ko
<Madkiss> is there any particular reason for that?
<smb> Madkiss, for virtual only a limited set of modules is in the kernel package. There is an extras package containing the rest
<smb> linux-image-extra-virtual
<ogra_> sounds like "linux-image-very-unreal" :P
<Madkiss> did that change between -23 and -24?
<smb> no, that should have been that way since start of 3.2
<Madkiss> linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic did contain drbd.ko
<Madkiss> errrr
<Madkiss> NOW I see it
<Madkiss> sorry for the noise
<Madkiss> :)
<smb> no worries. :)
<_ruben> interesting .. was gonna install precise on an old PE2950 with quad core 1.6 xeon .. kernel freezes when booting the installer :/
<_ruben> last lines regard disable aspm (?) and pre-1.1 pcie devices
<tgardner> _ruben, have you tried acpi=off ?
<_ruben> haven't tried anything yet .. hitting google for hints .. and this channel :)
<tgardner> _ruben, has it booted any prior release?
<smb> cking, ^ what was the choices for aspm?
<tgardner> pcie_aspm=off
<cking> off, default, performance, powersave
<_ruben> tgardner: this specific box has previously run various windows flavors and esxi, doesn't have linux experience yet
<smb> Hm, documentation only mentions off and force
<_ruben> i'm gonna try the acpi and pcie_aspm options in a bit
<_ruben> (collecting as much possibilities, to save on excessive walks up and down to serverroom)
<_ruben> havent figured out console redirection on these boxes yet
<_ruben> bbiab
<jdstrand> jsalisbury, bjf: hi! have you seen these bugs in Ubuntu on recent lucid kernels: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656899, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=783823 and https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=783955. it seems like the fix for CVE-2011-4127 is what is causing it. RedHat says it is just noise and not a problem. My system seems fine otherwise
<ubot2> jdstrand: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-4127)
<ubot2> Debian bug 656899 in src:linux-2.6 "mdadm: sending ioctl 1261 to a partition warnings in kernel log with kernel 3.2" [Minor,Open]
<brendand> cking - hi
<cking> brendand, how can I help?
<tgardner> jdstrand, I think this is a known log filler annoyance, but otherwise benign
<jdstrand> tgardner: thanks-- that was the conclusion I was coming to, but wanted to be sure
 * jdstrand adds something to logcheck 
<brendand> cking - i have a strange situation where the same fwts command is running on clients but erroring on servers
<brendand> cking - i'll pastebin it. two ticks
<brendand> cking - http://paste.ubuntu.com/949688/
<brendand> cking, same command runs fine on my own system running precise
<brendand> cking, it fails on all our servers
<cking> brendand, I suspect it is trying to write to fwts.log but that is not writeable
<cking> where is this log file, does it already exist but owned by someone like root?
<brendand> cking - the file doesn't exist yet
<cking> brendand, where are you running it? 
<brendand> cking - ah, i thought i put the path in the pastebin. i see what you mean, let me try something else
<brendand> cking - ok, so that might have been a red herring. it's still failing on all our servers though. i'll do a bit more looking
<_ruben> tgardner / smb: acpi=off, pcie_aspm=off/force : no go ... pci=use_crs : boots
<_ruben> the latter was suggested in the error i got with the pcie_aspm options, and then to file a bug
<smb> Hm, ok... IIRC that was related to some degree how to set up bridge windows (top down or bottom up). But as you said this is first trial with Linux...
<_ruben> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/949707/
<_ruben> at the end of that paste, the other attempts would be hanging
<_ruben> so yes, it's related to the bridge windows
<smb> Right, though probably more in the sense that the information from acpi is ok but the bios is pre 2008
<_ruben> that's very likely
<_ruben> the pre-2008 part
<_ruben> still looking for my update dvd to fully update it, tho given the ancient hardware, i wonder if there'd be much newer bioses avail
<smb> _ruben, I would be surprised. I rather meant its like the message says. Reporting an upstream bug to add the machine data into an exception table 
<_ruben> wow .. 12/8/2010
<_ruben> latest bios
<smb> _ruben, That is the bios installed or available?
<ogasawara> apw: thanks
<ppisati> my beagle is still updating...
<_ruben> smb: avail and being installed now .. going from 1.2.0 to 2.7.0 .. not that that means much :)
<smb> _ruben, Heh, yeah. At least for you use-case the 2010 date will give you automatically the use_crs ...
<_ruben> smb: guess we'll see in a bit .. firmware updates (bios/raid/etc) tend to take a while on these dells, once it's done, i'll try to boot without special params
<_ruben> smb: wheee! .. bios update fixed the boot issue :)
<smb> :) sometimes they do... sometimes those create new issues... :-P
<_ruben> yeah
<_ruben> ugh .. this new purplish background is scary .. it's nearly the same color as ESXi's "purple screen of death" :P
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> brendand: when can you get to the Oneiric cert testing? bug 985736
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985736 in kernel-sru-workflow "linux: 3.0.0-19.33 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985736
<brendand> bjf - it will definitely be done by the end of the day
<bjf> brendand: thanks
<brendand> bjf - sorry for the delay, we've been having some tools issues
<pinqvin> hello
<pinqvin> is here audio kernel koders?
<pinqvin> *hackers
<bjf> brendand: you should have told me you were busy testing the release. tools issues i have much less patience with.
<diwic> pinqvin, maybe :-)
<diwic> pinqvin, it depends on what you want ;-)
<pinqvin> diwic, jeps is here new lowlatency kernel?
<pinqvin> 3.2.0-23-lowlatency is my current kernel is here newer one?
<diwic> pinqvin, oh, I'm not the right person to answer that.
<diwic> sorry.
<dileks> 3.2.0-24-* is released
<pinqvin> dileks,  is there lowlatensy version? 
<dileks> hmm, -generic(-pae) and virtual (amd64 here)
<diwic> pinqvin, they are maintained by the ubuntu studio team, so they can lag behind a bit I guess. But I don't have all the details about how those things work.
<ohsix> most of the patches that made the rt patch set what it is are in the kernel proper now :]
<dileks> pinqvin: is that -rt patchset included?
<ohsix> the stuff that splits extra drivers into top and bottom halves isn't though; would be curious to see what latencytop has to say in the same scenario where i'm ruining the normal kernel
<pinqvin> dileks, yea
<dileks> debian has labeled that sort of kernel with -rt
<RobinJ1995> diwic? you there? i was referred to you by ogra_
<diwic> RobinJ1995, I can take a quick question
<RobinJ1995> probably won't be quick, i'm afraid. diwic, can you help me find a temporary solution until this bug is fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/984991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984991 in pulseaudio "[Latitude D620, SigmaTel STAC9200, Speaker, Internal] Sound disappears" [Undecided,New]
<diwic> RobinJ1995, *looking* unfortunately it does not look like there is an easy way out of it. Try the stuff here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PositionReporting but I'm unsure if it'll help.
<RobinJ1995> wait
<RobinJ1995> i think i found what caused it!
<RobinJ1995> If I open the Sound settings panel, no sound device is selected, but the sound is working. The sound stops working from the moment I select one. That's why I can't undo it, because there's no way to "unselect" the only item in the list.
<RobinJ1995> so how do i reset the value or something?
<RobinJ1995> diwic, where's it stored?
<diwic> RobinJ1995, try installing pavucontrol which offers a little more control
<diwic> unfortunately I have to go now
<RobinJ1995> ok
<RobinJ1995> bye and thx
<diwic> please report any additional findings to the bug report
<RobinJ1995> ok
<RobinJ1995> YAY! FIXED IT!
 * ppisati -> rushes out
<smb> tgardner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/Orchestra
<smb> The one other thing needed to make xen host be able to be managed by virt-manager (or two)
<smb> on the host "apt-get install virt-host^"
<smb> also on the host edit /etc/xen/xend-config.sxp
<smb> (xend-unix-server yes)
<smb> ^ this needs to be in there (there is a commented out version with no in it)
<tgardner> smb, there is no package named virt-host
<smb> tgardner, note the ^
<smb> it should be a task
<smb> if I did not confise the name
<tgardner> indeed. wtf is a taask ?
<tgardner> task*
<smb> tgardner, the things you can look at with tasksel --list
<smb> like ubuntu-desktop^
<smb> (magic group of packages)
<tgardner> huh. learn something new every day
<smb> We often do a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" while in develeopment to find out what things we missed out on
<smb> tgardner, Oh and if a normal user on the host should be able to make use of virtual machines he must be in the libvirtd group
 * smb thinks maybe a charm would be nice really...
<greearb> Hello!  I'm planning to re-spin the 12.04 LTS desktop cd with a modified 3.3 kernel.
<greearb> Is this the upstream 3.3 kernel:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=summary ?
<tgardner> greearb, v3.4-rc4
<dileks> check Makefile :-)
<greearb> ok, is there an upstream 3.3 with ubuntu patches applied?
<greearb> for that matter, would a stock 3.3 kernel work on the live-cd?
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<greearb> happen to know where the git trees for that are?  I need to add my hacks on top of 3.3.3 
<dileks> greearb: unfortunately, no
<greearb> bummer...  Think maybe the v3.4-rc4 tree has some tags that would be something similar to 3.3 + ubuntu patches..or maybe it is rebased on top of the latest upstream when moving to 3.4-rcX?
<greearb> guess I could run -rc4, but that is liable to be painful :P
<dileks> greearb: want to test some wireless stuff?
<greearb> yeah, and the rest of my patch set
<greearb> some of which is too crufty to ever make it upstream :)
<dileks> greearb: I use a -generic kernel-config and build upstream GIT with make deb-pkg
<greearb> and that is enough to boot a live-cd?
<greearb> I was afraid there might be some special patches to make that work that are not upstream...
<dileks> or pull in some other GIT like net.git|wireless.git|iwlwifi.git#wireless 
<dileks> dont think so
<dileks> IIRC you need aufs or overlayfs support
<greearb> right, that's what I was thinking
<dileks> cant say which one is used
<greearb> going to poke around the 3.4-rcx tree and see if I can find some branch that does what I want
<dileks> dba with debian-live uses aufs, but was highly interested to see overlayfs in upstream
<dileks> due to viro union-mounts is favourized
<dileks> dunno status
<dileks> we will see it working with gnu/hurd together
<greearb> I have other battles to fight, so not going to tangle with that..would rather use the 3.4-rc4 or backport to 3.2
<dileks> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mszeredi/vfs.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/overlayfs.v12
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/master-next
<dileks> greearb: has fs/overlayfs in its tree
<greearb> nod
<dileks> shall include that ubuntu overlayfs support
<njin> hello can someone translate this :  probe of LNXSLPBN
<greearb> er, so not there yet?
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=commitdiff;h=2ce2794fc9d5460e13892937fd77a4a5aa785937
 * ogasawara lunch
<dileks> greearb: ^^
<njin> ah, sleep button
<dileks> ogasawara: which version of overlayfs is this in 3.4-rc4?
 * cking -> EOD
<dileks> greearb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/950413/
<greearb> thanks
<dileks> no problem
<greearb> that is your script to build an upstream kernel, w/out the overlay stuff applied?
<dileks> you can use it for any kernel shipping debbuild script
<dileks> yes, I use it to build out of upstream GIT
<dileks> local GIT (branches)*
<dileks> http://nopaste.snit.ch/135876
<dileks> master is for me v3.4-rc4 tag
<greearb> I wonder if checking out commit 982a02179e5186687124ff2dada922961f52c381 in ubuntu-quantal would do the trick..
<dileks> dunno
<dileks> greearb: if you want to fix your $distribution when building with deb-pkg
<dileks> http://marc.info/?l=linux-kbuild&m=133521952404693&w=2
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=history;f=fs/overlayfs;hb=refs/heads/master-next
<dileks> greearb: http://nopaste.snit.ch/135883
<greearb> I'm having no luck trying to use a previous commit in the quantal git tree...seems like I'm confused about how git branches work or something....still poking around.
<dileks> greearb: yeah, its missing this
<dileks> http://nopaste.snit.ch/135884
<dileks> in the tarball
<greearb> I'm just going to try the 3.4-rc4 kernel.  I have a bit of time before release, so maybe it will be stable enough.  Lot more fun to port forward than backwards :P
<dileks> greearb: which distro?
<greearb> I'm going to apply my patches on top of ubuntu-quantel git tree (master-next branch)
<greearb> and see what happens
<dileks> greearb: have fun!
<greearb> only 102 patches, how hard could it be :)
 * tgardner -> EOD
<dileks> greearb: is overlayfs building for you?
<greearb> still working on porting the patches forward
<dileks> greearb: before you try with overlayfs <http://nopaste.snit.ch/135908>
<greearb> I've got the patches ported..having to apt-get 500MB of latex crap to build kernel docs and such it seems...
<dileks> greearb: how did you build? with make deb-pkg you do not need to do build-dep before.
<dileks> PREREQS: Install build-essential, fakeroot and dpkg-dev packages (optional: git)!
<dileks> dunno if ubuntu has the parallel-make patch for docs
<Nafallo> dileks: you got the source... you can find out :-)
<dileks> no, I have no ubuntu-kernel source installed yet 
<dileks> OK, I can look into your GIT repo (debian/patches/...)
<greearb> dileks:  Following this:  http://blog.avirtualhome.com/compile-linux-kernel-3-2-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<greearb> roughtly
<greearb> roughly
<dileks> I know debians kernel build-system quite well as I modded to build daily linux-next kernels
<dileks> but with deb-pkg, hmm, its faster
<Nafallo> depends where you compile it :-)
<dileks> that guy from lll-project reported 2mins with full config
<Nafallo> he's faster than my netbook then :-P
<dileks> if you build the whole day llvm/clang
<dileks> anyway, it was nice to see a linux-kernel compiled with clang booting on i396
<dileks> i386*
<dileks> Nafallo: https://gist.github.com/929187
<Nafallo> no thanks. I'm not sober enough to control a vimperator :-)
<dileks> Nafallo: what do you mean by "sober ... vimperator" ?
<Nafallo> nvm
<Nafallo> I'm not actually using vimperator anyway...
<greearb> looks like the ubuntu-quantel top-of-tree blows up in overlayfs code  and fails to compile :(
<bjf> greerb, i built the master-next branch just a few hrs ago, let me build the master branch
<greearb> I'm using master-next, I think
<greearb> based on top of this:  7fc527978cd4509e357c780561536335c6498bca
<bjf> yup, same here
<bjf> did you build binary-generic ?
<greearb> making my own derivative..but didn't change much
<greearb> skipabi=true skipmodule=true fakeroot debian/rules binary-ct
<bjf> sounds like you changed just enough :-)
<greearb> based the config off of whatever ships with 12.04
<greearb>   LD      arch/x86/built-in.o
<greearb>   CC [M]  fs/overlayfs/super.o
<greearb> /home/greearb/ubuntu-quantal/fs/overlayfs/super.c: In function ‘ovl_do_lookup’:
<greearb> /home/greearb/ubuntu-quantal/fs/overlayfs/super.c:301:4: error: implicit declaration of function ‘prepare_creds’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<greearb> /home/greearb/ubuntu-quantal/fs/overlayfs/super.c:301:18: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]
<greearb> etc
<bjf> what i'd recoment you doing is build the tree without any of your changes and see if that works
<greearb> can you check to see if you enabled compile of overlayfs?
<bjf> i build with the config as defined in the tree
<bjf> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:# CONFIG_OVERLAYFS_FS is not set
<greearb> ./debian.master/config/i386/config.flavour.ct:CONFIG_OVERLAYFS_FS=m
<greearb> bugger..I need that to make the live-cd image work I think
<bjf> 17be56b59c8535ab835befa9555078687305bc76 UBUNTU: [Config] Temporarily disable overlayfs
<bjf> yup, fails to build after rebase to v3.4-rc1
<bjf> see the comments for that commit
<greearb> well crap, guess I'll have to back-port my changes to the 3.2 kernel...seems the new kernel is a bit to fresh yet.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-04-28
<dileks> greearb: I eliminated two things <http://nopaste.snit.ch/135945>
<dileks> http://nopaste.snit.ch/135946
<dileks> dunno what to do with that
<dileks> greearb: yay!
<dileks> greearb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/951326/
<dileks> compile-tested: http://nopaste.snit.ch/135950
<dileks> can someone has a look at overlayfs failing (<http://paste.ubuntu.com/952137/>
<dileks> with that patch against ubuntu-quantal.git#master-next <http://paste.ubuntu.com/951326/>
<Nafallo> on a Saturday after a release? :-)
<dileks> O.O. party people
<Nafallo> :-)
<dileks> you need to subscribe 1st before writing email to <kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com> ?
<Nafallo> I would suspect that to be the case.
<dileks> Nafallo: I have to subscribe?
<Nafallo> I would suspect that to be the case.
<dileks> hmm, looks not like I get a bounced email
<Nafallo> you'll likely get a "this mail is held" mail in a bit though.
<Nafallo> *shrugs*
<Nafallo> anyway
<Nafallo> I'm out
<Kano> hi,why are no mainline build for 3.3.4/3.0.30?
<RigoCalleja> Hi. I need help please: I'm trying to report a bug in the kernel but ubuntu-bug linux doesn't work.
<dileks> RigoCalleja: hi
<RigoCalleja> dileks: Howdy.
<dileks> what exactly is not working? hardware driver issue, resume/suspend, etc.?
<dileks> which ubuntu release BTW?
<RigoCalleja> Dileks: hang on boot after updated to precise.
<dileks> you tried to play with some boot-parameters?
<RigoCalleja> dileks: I chose recovery mode and the last message is: Firewire_ohci failed to set link power status.
<RigoCalleja> dileks: system boots fine with previous kernel version: 3.0.0-17-generic
<dileks> you have connected firewire devices on boot?
<dileks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dileks> here are the boot-options listed
<RigoCalleja> dileks: No firewire devices.
<dileks> try one of those =off or no boot-options, acpi and kernel-modeset are well known to cause some troubles
<RigoCalleja> dileks: Ok. Will try that. Thanks!
<dileks> no problem
<dileks> RigoCalleja: you can also try to remove "quiet" from grub-line to see more messages
<uzf> 12.04 verified with upstream ALSA patch :)
<uzf> Linux darkside 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jeshwanth> Hello guys, in kernel 3.2 /etc/inittab is not present, so whats happening in this kernel?
<martman> im following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel but im not sure how it is named
<martman> can i specify a kernel name myself
<martman> ?
<martman> (i mean for the deb and what grub will show)
<bjf> martman, no you can't really rename it, you can add ~martman to the version string (debian.master/changelog)
<martman> thanks
<martman> so the first line is
<martman> linux (3.2.0-24.37) precise-proposed; urgency=low
<martman> thats what i should edit?
<martman> linux (3.2.0-24.37-martman) precise-proposed; urgency=low
<martman> ?
<martman> ?
<bjf> martman, yes, don't use a hyphen, use a tilda
<martman> thans
<martman> *thanks
<bjf> martman, using a hyphe will break things in strange and wonderful ways
<martman> haha, good to know
<dileks> martman: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version
<dileks> 5.6.12 Version -> "debian_revision"
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-22
<ypwong> anybody knows why there's no longer linux-image-extra packages for 3.9-rc7 and rc8 mainline kernels?
<smb> ypwong, because they got repackaged to have all modules in the main linux package
<ypwong> cool
<ppisati> brb
<infinity> rtg: Tell me all about neard.
<rtg> infinity, kamal did the testing and package review. its a daemon that enables near field communications I guess.
<infinity> rtg: "I guess".  Way to advocate your upload. :)
<rtg> infinity, duh, you're right :)
<infinity> rtg: Is he planning to get this into Debian with the same packaging, or are we jumping the gun here and asking for pain?
<rtg> infinity, itsa lready in Debian AFAIK, though quite recently
<rtg> it should just auto-sync next time
<infinity> rtg: Okay, canI just sync 0.11-1 from Debian and drop your upload, then?
<rtg> infinity, I see no reason why not. I think the only thing I did was to add the LP bug # to the changelog
<infinity> rtg: Yeah, they're identical, I just checked.  So I'll just sync.  Thanks.
<infinity> rtg: Your bug closure wouldn't have worked anyway, you got the syntax wrong. :P
<rtg> infinity, drat.
<rtg> thats what I get for doing things friday afternoon
<infinity> rtg: All synced now anyway, thanks.
<infinity> rtg: And I closed off your bug.
<rtg> infinity, thanks a bunch.
 * ogasawara back in 20
 * rtg back in 21 hours
<bjf> Sarvatt, re: comment #172 on bug #1140716 , if this issue was already bisected and the bad commit found, it would have been nice to get a ping from you on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1140716 in linux-lts-quantal (Ubuntu Precise) "[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic and 3.2.0-39-generic GPU hangs on Sandybridge" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140716
 * ppisati -> out
<Sarvatt> email on april 2nd (Re: Kernel Team Top 10 Bugs - 02-Apr-2013), comments around #62..
<bjf> Sarvatt, ack, sorry, you are correct
<bjf> Sarvatt, obviously you should  have slapped us harder
<sconklin> Sarvatt, bjf that commit has not been reverted upstream, nor has the code it added been modified by a subsequent patch.
<bjf> Sarvatt, that commit is still in linus' tree
<bjf> sconklin, ack, i just was looking at that
<Sarvatt> bjf: it's fine in 3.8+, it just regressed older kernels without the fixes, you guys already cherry picked the 6 patches from 3.8 to fix it in the latest kernels
<sconklin> Sarvatt: the bugs are open against the latest kernels
<henrix> Sarvatt: so, would you recommend me to revert it from the stable 3.5.y?
<sconklin> Sarvatt: or by latest do you mean only Raring?
 * henrix still has that commit in his TODO list
<Sarvatt> that seems like a much better idea than backporting the 6 commits but its already done? :P
<sconklin> henrix: wait until we have a tested confirmation 
<Sarvatt> sconklin: I mean -proposed
<sconklin> yeah, the badness is confirmed in some hardware using what's in -proposed now
<sconklin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169304 in linux (Ubuntu) "3.2.0-40-generic hanging Lenovo T420 on boot" [High,Confirmed]
<sconklin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1168961
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1168961 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel 3.2.0-40-generic update causes regression, does not boot anymore" [High,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> the 6 commits that got backported might not fix it, seems better to revert the one that caused the regression than hope that does :)
<sconklin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169380 in linux (Ubuntu) "Alienware M11x fails to boot with 3.2.40 upgrade" [High,Confirmed]
<sconklin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1140716
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1140716 in linux-lts-quantal (Ubuntu Precise) "[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic and 3.2.0-39-generic GPU hangs on Sandybridge" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sconklin> Sarvatt: any idea whether the other 6 should also get reverted? 
<sconklin> Perhaps we should just back otu all the i915 changes
<Sarvatt> sconklin: huge +1 on that
<Sarvatt> bjf's kernel with only the revert had only positive results, outside of the people not actually using it
<bjf> henrix, looks like you and i kind of dropped the ball here. that revert should have gone into this last cadence cycle.
<henrix> bjf: well, we were just trusting upstream :)
<bjf> henrix, heh, yeah, look what that got us :-)
<bjf> henrix, after we identified the commit to be reverted, we should have made sure that happened
<henrix> bjf: true
<henrix> bjf: so, i'm still keeping an eye on that bug and will likely revert it for 3.5.7.12
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-23
<ppisati> moin
<smb> morning
 * apw yawns ... come on engineer
<smb> apw, what is the supposed time frame?
<apw> smb, he has his head in the cabinet right now, he is supprised to find it already done, cause he hasn't read the damn history
<smb> apw, At least him being present is already a surprise. Heck, who reads documentation these days...
<apw> if i was going to an angry customer i would not want any supprises
<smb> apw, He'd only know you are angry if he'd read the documentation
<apw> this is a special install where he has been personally called by bt to tell him the issues, he should knwo
<brendand> henrix, any info about the potential regression in the precise kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1167436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167436 in Kernel SRU Workflow certification-testing "linux: 3.2.0-41.65 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<brendand> henrix, anything we can do to help?
<henrix> brendand: yesterday sconklin was bisecting the kernel to figure out about that regression
<henrix> brendand: i'm not sure if he's done with that
<brendand> henrix, but isn't there a bug number?
<henrix> brendand: ah, yes sorry. give me 1 min...
<henrix> brendand: so, there were a couple of bugs. bug #1167114, bug #1169380 and bug #1168961
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167114 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Kernel 3.5.0-27 does not boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167114
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169380 in linux (Ubuntu) "Alienware M11x fails to boot with 3.2.40 upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169380
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1168961 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel 3.2.0-40-generic update causes regression, does not boot anymore" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1168961
<henrix> brendand: i'm pretty sure sconklin will be very happy if you have a system where you can easily reproduce the issue :)
<brendand> henrix, we'll keep an eye out for it
<henrix> brendand: great, thanks
<brendand> henrix, by the way, i don't see any comment about a potential regression in https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1167157, but since the bugs are affecting the quantal kernel we can assume 12.04.2 is likely to be affected, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167157 in Kernel SRU Workflow certification-testing "linux-lts-quantal: 3.5.0-28.47~precise1 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<henrix> brendand: yes, i believe you can assume that although i haven't seen any bug report
<brendand> henrix, hmm. all the bug reports mention the -updates kernel rather than -proposed
<brendand> henrix, did you notice that?
<henrix> brendand: yes, the regression has been introduced by a kernel that has been released already
<brendand> henrix, that means though that there's no reason to hold this kernel for a bug that already has been released
<brendand> henrix, also we did full testing for the last kernel and certainly didn't see any boot regressions so i'm not confident we'll be able to help, but we will try
<henrix> brendand: i see what you mean, but since there are a *lot* of people hitting this bug, we would like to have it sorted out asap
<brendand> henrix, of course
<brendand> henrix, just keep us posted if you are going to respin
<henrix> brendand: ok. today i havent check the progress yet, not sure if the root cause has been already identified. will go through those bugs later
<henrix> thanks
<Kalidarn> very rarely ive found im having a kernel panic
<Kalidarn> i decided to take a photograph of it here
<Kalidarn> http://imgur.com/a/FVFOv
<Kalidarn> would i be right in saying this is before a network interface is brought up? meaning netconsole won't be possible
<Kalidarn> yes i have a big monitor, that's everything that was on it
<Kalidarn> ive had it panic twice since i installed raring ringtail, unfortunately the error spat out on the screen isn't all that meaningful
<Kalidarn> all i can tell is that it failed on some GPL module
<Kalidarn> by the way it says: Pid: 1250: Tainted GF
<Kalidarn> the system doesn't have any serial ports unfortunately either
<Kalidarn> never had a kernel panic in 12.10, but ive had two, when booting raring ringtail (been using it for 3 or so days)
<Kalidarn> and yes i'm a kernel debug noob, i have looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#Network_Console however
<Kalidarn> as someone in #kernelnewbies suggested i try netconsole
<ppisati> brb
<vstehle> Hi! While trying kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ I noticed DM_CACHE is not enabled in the config. Could some wizard here enable it for future builds, please?
<vstehle> (This is a shiny, sexy, brand new feature of kernel 3.9, which allows to use your SSD as a HDD cache, btw.)
 * ppisati -> out for lunch
<infinity> psivaa: Is anyone doing regression testing on linux-ec2/lucid?
<psivaa> infinity: plars said he will take it, he was busy trying to reproduce a bug yesterday for raring release 
<infinity> psivaa: Check, raring release stuff is definitely higher priority, was just curious since the task has been idle for six days.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, will ask him in any case. 
 * henrix -> lunch
<psino> which kernel version is in ubuntu raring? 3.8.0 or does it follow the 3.8.y git tree? more speficially, is it based on this release mentioned here: http://lwn.net/Articles/547533/? :)
<smb> psino, type "head Makefile" in the top level directory :)
<infinity> psino: Current raring kernel is 3.8.8-based, yes.
<rtg> psino, bjf just hacked in some wiki info about how Ubuntu kernels are versioned.
<bjf> rtg, link?
<apw> rtg, isn't there a FAQ entry on that in the wiki already?
<rtg> bjf, I was depending on you to remember the link :)
<bjf> rtg, yes, but does psino know it?
<psino> nope, psino doesn't know it, and doesn't seem to be able to find it
<bjf> LOL
<bjf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2BAC8-FAQ.2BAC8-GeneralVersionMeaning.What_does_a_specific_Ubuntu_kernel_version_number_mean.3F
<smb> rtg, bjf Maybe it would be worth to add the link to factoids
<bjf> psino, ^
<psino> hmm.
<bjf> psino, also the FAQ right before that one on the same page
<psino> I saw those entries, but I'm not sure how I can determine that http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/kernel/linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic is actually 3.8.8
<bjf> psino, it's not 3.8.8. we may have not applied all the patches. this can be the case is we've already picked up some patches earlier or if we found regressions and removed them
<rtg> psino, thats 'cause its _not_ 3.8.8
<smb> psino, Basically the Makefile contains that info in sublevel
<bjf> psino, the only way to see what we've done is to look at the git repo
<psino> I was really happy to see that the 3.8.8 announcement included patches for some issues I've been slightly bugging smb about
<psino> smb: SUBLEVEL = 0 ?
<bjf> psino, we _try_ to apply all the stable updates for any given upstream stable release but there is no guarantee
<smb> psino, Not for me http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git;a=blob;f=Makefile;h=290499c32aaa0d9b914ea0216df74ad82fcb9a83;hb=HEAD
<psino> smb: I see, I'm probably looking at the wrong places as I don't have a checkout or anything on this machine
<psino> bjf: ok, in this case, by looking at the ubuntu-raring.git repo, the patches I'm interested in have been applied
<bjf> psino, cool, that really is the only way to kno for sure
<smb> psino, Ah ok. Yes that link is into the current tree
<psino> in any case, around a week ago I built my own kernel based on the ubuntu sources with the patches applied to see if it was stable / fixed the issue, which it did
<psino> smb: looking at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-raring.git;a=summary, the indicates that the commits I needed are in 19.29
<smb> So at least things should be fixed if you would base on 3.8.0-19.29. Indeed
<psino> so now I'm just happy to wait for 13.04 to get a final release so I can move this out into production :)
<smb> That kernel is available if you dist-upgrade even now (if you have a raring installation already)
<plars> infinity, psivaa: yeah, it's going to happen today. ec2 is a bit of a pain right now, and I'm waiting on a few bits from IS, then I can hopefully streamline some of that
<psivaa> plars: ack, thank you
<smb> plars, How can EC2 *ever* be a pain? ;-P
<plars> smb: well, in theory it *shouldn't* be
<psino> smb, bjf, rtg: thanks for your help :)
<smb> plars, I know, I know. In theory the world is round. :) Any special issues with the kernel or more "environmental"?
<smb> psino, you are welcome
<plars> smb: no, well, kinda
<plars> smb: the kernel regression tests hardcode /dev/sdb2 to use for the scratch drive, I've talked to bjf about that already.  Unfortunately it looks like a lot of places it's hardcoded
<plars> smb: on ec2, if you map ebs or ephemeral disk to sdb, parted errors out on it, apparently a known limitation in the kernel driver - not sure of the details off the top of my head
<smb> plars, Ah yeah, that could be an issue for kvm too (if you use pv disks)
<plars> smb: you can map it to /dev/xvda and it all works fine, but then the kernel regression tests don't work - workaround was to just use a stupid symlink for now
<plars> smb: good to know
<plars> smb: unfortunately, the version of ec2-api-tools I have doesn't seem to like mapping ephemeral disks to /dev/xvd*, I talked to utlemming about it and he said the new version of tools *should* fix that, but I don't see it in the ppa still
<plars> smb: so it's a bunch of workarounds at the moment
<smb> plars, Yeah it is all a bit messy. Maybe if xen never had called the paravirtualized disks sd*. Though it could have been that back then everything else would have failed
<smb> Hm, could be the for Lucid ec2 there may or may not be that patch that names things to sd* still. I slowly loose a bit of track...
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> i just updated my laptop
<ppisati> and now it keeps asking my ssh passphrase
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<apw> ppisati, sounds like a lovely new feature
<ogra_> and safe !
<apw> arges, http://s19n.net/articles/2011/kvm_clock.html
<arges> apw: yup i've seen that one 
<arges> : )
<arges> apw: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting in one minute
<jsalisbury> ##
<apw> shadeslayer, you don't need to wait for meetings to discuss things like patches, do come and bring them up here 
<shadeslayer> well, that was kind of spur of the moment
<shadeslayer> I merely intended to listen in today ;)
<shadeslayer> apw: bug 1171940
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1171940 in linux (Ubuntu) "vgaswitcheroo on the Macbook Pro 8,2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171940
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues May 14th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<smb> arges, Maybe that reading helps as well Documentation/virtual/kvm/msr.txt
<arges> smb: ok i'll read that too
 * ppisati walks away
<arges> smb: apw: not sure if you're both still around: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-April/027875.html
<arges> chiluk: actually got to do some kvm research! 
<arges> was pretty fun
<chiluk> yeah I was listening earlier.
<bryce> sforshee, btw bug #1041790 has been hitting quite a few people, and now has a patch upstream which should ameliorate things and may be worth your consideration for sru's.  Jason Warner was hitting it (and now is disabling semaphores as a workaround).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041790 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[snb] GPU lockup IPEHR: 0x0b160001 IPEHR: 0x0b140001, workaround i915.semaphores=0" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041790
<bjf> bryce, the patch we reverted, will it help with that?
<bjf> bryce, we've been working on bug 1140716
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1140716 in linux-lts-quantal (Ubuntu Precise) "[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic and 3.2.0-39-generic GPU hangs on Sandybridge" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1140716
<bjf> bryce, we have a test kernel but jason said he was too busy to test
<bryce> bjf, "maybe".  we never got to a verification that 1041790 and 1140716 are the same.  But didn't rule it out either.
<bjf> bryce, testing a kernel could help :-)
<bjf> bryce, but i can understand that preparing slide decks is more important than bugs affecting a number of users ;-)
<bryce> bjf, Jason is waiting for the rest of his computer HW to arrive (by ship!) but said once he has more than one PC he can help with testing
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-24
<hallyn> is there a library to do things like btrfs subvolume list from c code (without defining and using the ioctls myself)?
<hallyn> woohoo, found it
<RAOF> hallyn: Oooh, what is it?
<hallyn> RAOF: well to detect subvolume, just (st.st_ino == 256) && S_ISDIR(st.st_mode)
<hallyn> detecting valid fs and creating subvolume snapshots, i'm using ioctls for, but it's not too bad.
<RAOF> Ah, ok. That's less interesting than actually finding a library to do that.
<RAOF> :)
<hallyn> oh yeah.  which is unfortunate, as i'm having to copy struct definitions from btrfs-tools source into my program
<hallyn> a btrfs-dev pkg would be nice
 * ppisati -> workout (back later)
 * henrix -> lunch
 * rtg fixes quantal build problem. some doofus forgot to getabi after last startnewrelease
<rtg> (which was me)
<brendand> sconklin, hi
<sconklin> brendand: what's up?
<brendand> sconklin, understand you're chasing some regressions?
<sconklin> brendand: yes
<brendand> sconklin, we've got a system that won't boot with the -proposed kernel
<brendand> sconklin, however my understanding is that the regressions you're looking at occur with the -updates kernel
<bjf> brendand, P or Q ?
<brendand> bjf, ours is in P, with 3.2 kernel
<brendand> bjf, we're raising a bug right now
<bjf> brendand, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~bradf/lp1169380/upstream-01/  try that kernel
<brendand> bjf, as a side note, this system booted fine with -updates. possibility we're looking at an entirely different problem
<bjf> brendand, yup, a test will help tell us
<bjf> brendand, how did that kernel test go?
<brendand> bjf, in progress
<jodh> anyone have thoughts on what might be causing bug 1172322? I'm pretty sure it isn't upstart.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172322 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172322
<rtg> jodh, can you get the whole trace ? I think the important part scrolled off the top.
<jodh> rtg - it's gone I'm afraid - I had to get the machine online asap. sorry.
<rtg> jodh, not much we can do until its a bit more repeatable
<jodh> rtg: ack.
<jsalisbury> infinity, do you happen to know who could look at this .deb to get it renamed?  bug 1172065
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172065 in linux (Ubuntu) "12.04.2 incorrect file name signed efi amd6.deb" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172065
<infinity> jsalisbury: Have you verified this?
<jsalisbury> infinity, not yet
<infinity> jsalisbury: Colin's looking now. :P
<jsalisbury> infinity, cool, thanks
 * ppisati -> EOD
<Bhavesh__> hello.....I would like to know that what is the system call number for listen and bind in Ubuntu 32bit kernel?
<Bhavesh__> can anybody help in system call?
 * rtg -> lunch
 * henrix -> EOD
<rtg> bjf, I'm confused about 'fbcon: fix locking harder' for Quantal. From the bug reports it seems all of the feedback was using 3.2 (Precise)
<bjf> rtg, yes, the subject line was wrong and was for Precise and not Quantal
<bjf> rtg, the Quantal change went in yesterday
<bjf> rtg, it was a different bug #
<rtg> bjf, ah, I'm dyslexic
<bjf> rtg, i didn't help
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-25
<kingsley> Where are the "boot=" and "iso-scan/filename=" kernel boot options documented?
<brendand> henrix, what's the timescale for this to reach regression testing again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172023?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172023 in Kernel SRU Workflow verification-testing "linux: 3.5.0-28.48 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<brendand> henrix, also, is precise definitely not being respun? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1167436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167436 in Kernel SRU Workflow certification-testing "linux: 3.2.0-41.65 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<apw> diwic, hey ... can you shove some 'short paragraph' for your release note, into the bug description section please
<apw> bug #1169984
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1169984 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV, with HDMI audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<diwic> apw, ack
<diwic> apw, have a look and see if you think it's reasonable
<apw> diwic, i'll get that in shortly, thanks
<apw> diwic, great, i have applied word smithing to it and shoved it in the release notes, but that was good
<diwic> apw, ack, thanks
<diwic> apw, didn't know if you should mention the oops and the -enodev stuff but it seemed to technical for end-user release notes
<apw> diwic, yeah not too techy in there, point at the bug for those who care
<rtg> apw, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-April/027860.html
<bjf> brendand, did you test that kernel ?
<brendand> bjf, yes. it worked. but somehow so did -proposed. voodoo magic
<bjf> brendand, bug 1172023 is ready for you now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172023 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 3.5.0-28.48 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172023
<rtg> cking, apw: rebooting gomeisa for kernel update
<cking> ack
<brendand> bjf, - i meant to ask, can our testing that we did already for the 28.47 kernel remain valid?
<brendand> bjf, also is precise clear in terms of regressions? there was one being investigated right?
<bjf> brendand, that's like saying "we found a possible regression but we don't want to test your fix"
<bjf> brendand, precise had the same issues as quantal and has been respun
<bjf> brendand, bug 1172464
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172464 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 3.2.0-41.66 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172464
<bjf> brendand, as far as bug 1172023, you do what you think is best
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172023 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 3.5.0-28.48 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172023
<brendand> bjf, that's not what i'm saying - i'm asking for your recommendation
<brendand> bjf, given what you know about the delta between 28.48 and 28.47
<bjf> brendand, it's two patches. one fixes a sandybridge gpu hang. the other deals with locking in th fb driver and can show up in plymouth during boot
<bjf> brendand, my recomendation would be that yes, you retest
<brendand> bjf, ok - then we need an extension
<bjf> brendand, i'm ok with that ... anytime we have a regression and spin a new kernel we assume we may not meet the 3 week schedule
<bjf> brendand, we don't expect people to work miracles
<rtg> chiluk, rebooting tangerine for kernel update
<chiluk> thanks.
<arges> anybody seeing bluetooth not working on thinkpads? i'm on a T420, doesn't even show up on rfkill list
<bjf> brendand, bug 1172464 is ready for you and my guidance is the same there. i'm aware that you will not be able to get this all tested this week. thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172464 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 3.2.0-41.66 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172464
<rtg> hmm, could be the wrong day to run phablet-flash
 * rtg opens ubuntu-saucy repo
<ogra_> dont put to much sauce in :P
<ev> rsalveti: where does the source for the phablet kernel live? We've been looking at ubuntu-nexus7.git trying to pull apart bug 1167415, but that's apparently not whats on the nexus.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1167415 in touch-preview-images "android kernel ignores /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167415
<rtg> ev, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_kernel_asus_grouper.git;a=summary
<ev> thanks rtg 
<rtg> ev, we're still working on getting an Ubuntu'ized kernel on the N7
<ev> rtg: yeah, apw was saying
<ev> I'll be popping in next week to see how that's going and see if it solves our core dump issue
<rsalveti> ev: we're still using from this tree, but later we'll be switching to the one from ubuntu
<rtg> ogasawara, we can delete the ubuntu-raring-lbm.git repo, yes ?
<ogasawara> rtg: yep, there's nothing in there
<rtg> ogasawara, its gone
<jdstrand> ogasawara: hi! is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/ABIPackages up to date?
<rtg> glp
<jdstrand> ogasawara: is there no linux-backports-modules package for raring?
<rtg> jdstrand, there is not
<rtg> only for precise
<jdstrand> rtg: well, quantal has one, but that's fine. thanks :)
<rtg> jdstrand, that was an oversight :)
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> rtg: so, does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/ABIPackages look up to date to you?
<rtg> jdstrand, checking
<jdstrand> rtg: (for raring)
<rtg> jdstrand, it doesn't have the nexus kernels, but then I'm not sure it needs to.
<jdstrand> ok, I'll wait on ogasawara 
<jdstrand> linux-ti-omap4 seems to exist for raring as well, but it isn't listed
<rtg> jdstrand, infinity is pocket copying ti-omap4 from Quantal
<jdstrand> I see, ok, thanks
<ogasawara> jdstrand: it is up to date and quite lean.  indeed there is no lbm and we agreed to pocket copy ti-omap4 from quantal but it's not getting any official security support or bug fixing in Raring
<ogasawara> jdstrand: I didn't throw the phablet kernels there either as it's my understanding we're not officially supporting those either
<ogasawara> jdstrand: not from a security point of view anyways
<jdstrand> ogasawara: ok, that's cool. I like how lean it is :)
<jdstrand> ogasawara: thanks :)
 * rtg -> lunch
<amitk> bjf: what is the rt email id? :)
<wmp> hello
<wmp> we know about 3.8.0-19 broken audio?
<wmp> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2bac91e547bf6fa7a763e0059593731208fc8a25
<wmp> -19 and -18
<rtg> amitk, rt@admin.canonical.com ?
<amitk> rtg: found it, thanks
<wmp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172830 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172830 in linux (Ubuntu) "3.8.0-18 and 3.8.0-19 hasn't audio" [Undecided,New]
<backjlack> Hello.
<backjlack> I've run into a soft lockup with precise, amd64: http://pastie.org/private/yjhhnettm9yrlr9uqgqntq
<rtg> bryce, can you create an S-series LTS Backport PPA ?
<Sarvatt> rtg: done
<Sarvatt> sorry about that, thought mlankhorst did it earlier
<rtg> Sarvatt, thanks
 * rtg -> EOD
<joshhunt> i saw it was reported yesterday that non-LTS releases will only be supported for 9 mths now. I interpret that to mean that USN updates for kernels will stop 9 mths after release? Can anyone confirm this?
<bjf> joshhunt, yes, that is correct
<joshhunt> bjf: ok thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-26
<ppisati> bjf: FYI, i invalidated the two new P/Q tracking bugs since the new stuff didn't affect omap4 (i915 revert and fb switcehroo fix)
<apw> ppisati, good plan :)
<zequence> apw: both lowlatencies updated in the ppa
<apw> zequence, thanks
<apw> zequence, it doesn't look like you have used -v<updates version> on your Q package ?
<apw> zequence, oh hang on, let me check that i am not being a wally
<zequence> apw: -v against last published version?
<apw> zequence, ignore me, i am just being an idiot, you did it just fine
<zequence> apw: Well, it wouldn't have been the first time after all. I'm glad I'm doing it right now
<apw> zequence, heh ... no this was all my stupidity :)  missreading a diff
 * henrix -> lunch
<apw> zequence, ok they look fine, copied over
<zequence> apw: Thanks
 * rtg shuts down tangerine for maint work
 * rtg shuts down gomeisa for maint work
<bjf> ppisati, ack, wfm
<backjlack> I'll write again something I've written yesterday: I've run into a soft lockup with precise, amd64: http://pastie.org/private/yjhhnettm9yrlr9uqgqntq
<backjlack> Is anyone from the ubuntu kernel team around to check it out?
<henrix> backjlack: i guess the best thing to do is to open a bug against the linux package (apport-bug linux)
<henrix> backjlack: also, your stacktrace indicates there was a BUG/OOPS before, so it would be better to include that in the bug report as well
<backjlack> henrix: That's all I got, I didn't get any BUG/OOPS before.
<henrix> backjlack: the 'D' in the 'Tainted' line says you did :)
<backjlack> henrix: Ok, I can reproduce this and I might be able to get that as well if it happened.
<henrix> backjlack: great, just make sure that's included in the bug report ;)
<sconklin_> you here?
<sconklin> d'oh
<sconklin> cking: ^^
 * ppisati starts packing some stuff...
 * cking discovers he needs 7 shirts to be washed
<ddins> are there any specific optimizations i can make to the kernel for laptops ?
<cking> ddins, most of these are turned on when you run a laptop on battery
<ddins> cking, are they turned on by acpid? when the adapter is disconnected
<rtg> apw, did you ever see this ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-April/027860.html
<cking> ddins, acpid will kick off the relevant pm-powersave script setting which in turn will then do the necessary magic tweaks
<cking> ddins, however, you most probably will find that one can tweak it to match your desired configuration
<ddins> cking, so from the kernel persp ist going to be sysctl's right?
<cking> ddins, most of it is /sys tweaking if I can recall correctly
<ddins> cking, ya /proc/sys
<apw> rtg, that should be resolved when gomeisa is back up, and i can update the s/w there
<rtg> apw, ack
<apw> rtg, we should start building using -saucy configs from here on out, which has it in
 * henrix goes start packing.  I'll will be around later
<georgelappies> hi all, I am getting drm_kms_helper kernel panics, what could cause this? this is on 13.04, never happened before
<georgelappies> it says something about not being able to sync with the interrupt??
<georgelappies> would nomodeset be of any value? I don't know what it does, so don't want to set stuff that could break my machine
<ddins> nomodeset disables kernel mode settings . AFAIK it wont break anything . 
<apw> georgelappies, i would suggest filing a bug with the panic stack in it so someone can look at it, they might then be able to make a more informed response
<georgelappies> apw: thanks for the advice, how would I go about to locate the panic stack?
<apw> georgelappies, you seem to be picking information out of it, so i assume you have seen it somewhere
<georgelappies> apw: I saw that info on the screen and wrote it down on paper ;)
<apw> georgelappies, depending how seriously broke it mades your system it might also show up in /var/log/messages
<ddins> try using nomodeset and check if it boots
<ddins> if it does , it could be a problem with your KMS
<ddins> or the graphics card drivers
<georgelappies> thanks, how will I set it though? Pardon my noobness
<ddins> type e on grub
<ddins> it will allow you ti edit the boot line 
<ddins> add nomodset  and press b  to boot the newly edited line
<ddins> if it works add it to grub config file to make it permanent or else u'll have to do it every time u boot
<georgelappies> great, thanks ddins going to do that right away
<ddins> ok .. let us know if it worked
 * rtg -> lunch
 * rtg -> EOW
<rostam> HI is this a right channel to ask about ubuntu kernel module development?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-27
<hyperair> this is weird. after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04, my touchpad seems to have vanished.
<hyperair> (on a custom kernel)
<hyperair> nothing in dmesg, nothing in /sys/class/input corresponding to it..
<infinity> apw: Bah.  rtg messed up the 3.9 kernel upload, there's no linux-image-extra* packages.
<infinity> ogasawara: ^^
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-04-28
<ali1234> how do i build a 32 bit kernel deb from the ubuntu kernel git on a 64 bit system?
<ali1234> i used mk-sbuild to make a chroot to build a 32 bit kernel on a 64 bit host
<ali1234> then i ran fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs and it crashed out with: ../../../../arch/x86/include/uapi/asm/sigcontext.h:4:28: fatal error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<ali1234> the kernel built correctly for 64 bit outside the chroot
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-21
<silv3r_m00n> is it possible to put the nvidia drivers into the kernel ? what happens is that when i boot, the grub screen and kubuntu welcome screen, all have very poor resolutions
<spanner3003> hi im having problems booting ubuntu 14.04 with kernels 3.13 and 3.14 but it boots with 3.11
<spanner3003> i'm on a hp530 laptop runner ubuntu thrugh wubi on windows 8 ubuntu 13.10 upgrade
<gQuigs> was wondering if there were any status updates on this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-hwe-stack-eol-notifications
<rtg> ogasawara, ^^
<ogasawara> gQuigs: not yet, we're having a meeting next week
<ogasawara> gQuigs: am happy to add you to the invite if you like
<gQuigs> ogasawara: please do
<jsalisbury> rtg, ogasawara, Should we still have the kernel team meeting tomorrow?  Some cycles we don't have meetings until the next UDS after a release.
<rtg> jsalisbury, I'd say lets wait until nextweek
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to:  Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues April 29th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<trippeh_> Hm. Any grub-folk in here? #526045 seems to have re-surfaced in Trusty.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-22
 * apw yawns
<apw> bug #526045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 526045 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "no entry for device-mapper found" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526045
<NoNameYet_xnox> i guess that's what it's like to wait for merge window to open....
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## No Kernel team meeting today.  Next meeting is April 29th, 2014
<jsalisbury> ##
<cking> thanks jsalisbury
<jsalisbury> cking, np
<bjf> jibel, can you verify bug #1088433 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1088433 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "PERCPU: allocation failed when loading module kvm" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088433
<jibel> bjf, I don't have access to these machines anymore.
<bjf> jibel, ok, guess i'll revert that patch then
<bjf> arges`, were are you able to verify ^
<arges`> bjf: customer never responded to verify it unforutnatley
<rtg> slangasek, has anyone developed a way to disable fast boot on UEFI systems ? There is a UI in Windows for it, but I'm not aware of a way to do it from Linux.
<infinity> zequence: Were you going to do any regression testing on your lowlatency SRUs?
<infinity> rtg: AFAIK, the way to do it is "boot Windows".
<infinity> rtg: Given that only systems with Windows pre-installed have it enabled, that's not completely awful, though you need to remember to do it before you wipe the disk. :/
<slangasek> rtg: we have a grub menu option that boots you back to the firmware
<slangasek> rtg: called 'System setup'
<antarus> slangasek: ohhhh you have commit access to linux-pam
<antarus> slangasek: do you know if anyone actually implements new pam features?
<antarus> slangasek: like..labels?
<antarus> (instead of skip numbers?
<rtg> slangasek, I'm not seeing that grub option. Only the installed kernel entries are in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. This is an upgrade from Quantal to Trusty, so that might have an impact.
<slangasek> antarus: there are new features implemented from time to time, but they're generally new security features.  Has someone asked upstream for this new parser feature?
<slangasek> rtg: the menu option comes from /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware in grub-common; maybe have a look at why that script isn't doing the right thing on your system?
<rtg> slangasek, ack
<rtg> slangasek, well, I appear to have those files, and they are executable.
<slangasek> rtg: "those files"?
<rtg> /etc/grub.d/*
<slangasek> rtg: sure; so what's wrong with your /sys/firmware/efi/vars ?
<rtg> slangasek, bunch of stuff there too
<rtg> hmm, OsIndicationsSupported doesn't exist
<slangasek> well, then your firmware is buggy
<slangasek> because that's the interface for disabling fastboot
<slangasek> (and the same EFI variable that grub relies on setting in order to make its menu option work)
<slangasek> can you file a bug against grub2 with your system details?
<rtg> slangasek, ok, this is a tunnel mountain Tiano core reference platform. I've had it for a couple of years (I think). it came via manjo
<slangasek> I'm not sure we can actually fix it, but we should at least document somewhere systems that have this problem
<slangasek> hmm, and which version of the firmware do you have loaded?
<slangasek> I guess if it's just a bad firmware load, no sense in reporting the bug against grub
<slangasek> fwiw the strawberrymountain I have here has working OsIndicationsSupported
<rtg> slangasek, ok, its not that big a deal. it is a legacy platform that never went into wide spread use.
<manjo> rtg, I am guessing those systems were loaded with uefi 2.2
<rtg> manjo, its the one you sent me eons ago
<slangasek> yeah, I'm surprised fastboot is even implemented there - but it's implemented wrong
<slangasek> fix is to upgrade the firmware
<rtg> easier said then done (usually)
<rtg> I'll research it
<slangasek> if you can find the guide for it, the firmware upgrade should be fairly straightforward
<slangasek> since the updates are themselves just EFI executables
<antarus> slangasek: no, mostly just pissed on my end
<antarus> slangasek: it looks like someone tried to make the parser do cool stuff, then gave up
<antarus> (also I apaprently picked a bad channel to chat about this, sorry about that ;p)
<slangasek> hmm, well, I don't think "cool" is the adjective I want attached to "parser for security-sensitive config files" :)
<antarus> slangasek: at times I feel like pam is very much like openssl
<slangasek> ouch
<antarus> important, but barely functional
<slangasek> the coding style is slightly more modern
<antarus> slangasek: my hope is that a bunch of the 'session' stuff can move to logind or similar? it seems very bolted on ;)
<slangasek> by at least a year or two
<slangasek> um
<antarus> no? ;)
<slangasek> I fervently hope not
<slangasek> logind is the best implementation there is of what it does; but it can keep its tentacles out of the pam sessions, kthx
<antarus> so for example, we want to 'notify a user when someone that isn't them logs into their machine'
<antarus> right now that is a pam module
<antarus> but to me that is pretty terrible
<antarus> I guess I wish there was a better session manager ;)
<antarus> slangasek: https://fedorahosted.org/linux-pam/ticket/30 ;)
<antarus> it doesn't seem terrible to implement at first glance
<zequence> infinity: yea, sorry - will do it tomorrow
<infinity> zequence: Ta,
<antarus> slangasek: modern you say..
<slangasek> antarus: I believe what I said was pam was at least a year or two years more modern than openssl ;)
<antarus> I'm at least trying to write a patch! ;p
<antarus> I was hoping to shoehorn labels masquerading as handlers, but that looks gross on initial implementation
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-23
<smb> morning
<smb> tseliot, You were the one doing i915_bdw (trying not to confuse the two people starting with t)... 
<tseliot> smb: I think that was tjaalton
<smb> dammit :-P
<tseliot> ;)
<smb> So maybe tjaalton might be interested to hear about duplicate symbols warnings... Maybe its already known, just noticed this morning when booting my server
<smb> [   21.626511] i915_bdw: exports duplicate symbol i915_release_power_well (owned
<smb>  by i915)
<smb> [   21.643735] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 69 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/drivers/gpu
<smb>  /drm/i915/intel_pm.c:5817 i915_request_power_well+0x77/0x80 [i915]()
<smb> Ok, the latter is something that the generic i915 has to deal with I guess
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> nah the i915_bdw one just needs to be renamed
<smb> tjaalton, The warning is in request_power_well and I think the haswell should use the stoack driver. So that part is right. Just something it does not like there which cannot be blamed on the _bdw I think
<smb> the duplicate symbol is release not request
<tjaalton> smb: well, hda_i915.c needs request/release, and since _bdw is newer it probably should have it's own symbol?
<tjaalton> and do something like in ba92f7e81ff883212021c2614aea99681c156e9a
<smb> tjaalton, I agree for the i915_release_power_well. Just wanted to say that the second thing comes from the i915 driver (not the bdw) and could be unrelated
<smb> WARN_ON(!hsw_pwr) ... not sure this could be  the fault of i915_bdw defining release_power_well as well
<tjaalton> I'm just grepping through the code
 * apw looks grumpy and tired
<smb> apw, What happened to you?
<apw> morning?
<tjaalton> smb: so yes i915 calls that but it's the audio driver where it'll be hit frequently when trying to use audio-over-hdmi(/dp)
<smb> Ah, ok. And that machine has no hdmi cable anywhere near it. :)
<tjaalton> yeah :)
<freespirit-girl> Hello. I have a question .. I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu using the commandline.. When i get to tripwire i am asked to sign in using my tripwire passphrass.. 
<freespirit-girl> so i enter in my root password.. Is the password different for tripwire than my root
<apw> freespirit-girl, hmm, i am not sure i know anything about tripwire, you might ask on #ubuntu-server they may know
<freespirit-girl> is Ubuntu server a trustworthy irc channel?
<apw> freespirit-girl, #ubuntu-server is as trust-worthy as this one yes
<freespirit-girl> thsnkyou
<freespirit-girl> let me ask
<rtg> smoser, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1309112/comments/11
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1309112 in linux (Ubuntu) "x120e does not resume from suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smoser> rtg, http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/8fuj10uc.txt
<smoser> thats the changelog
<smoser> and 1.16 does explicitly mention 'S3 sleep'
<smoser> but i had exactly zero issue with saucy.
<rtg> smoser, you know they weren't fixing S3 issues for Linux.
<smoser> well, clearly.
<smoser> is there some obvious way i'm missing of how i would download 1.16 ?
<rtg> smoser, you mean 1.15 ? damned if I know. never done it myself.
<smoser> i seem to have lost my local copy of that cd :)
<smoser> yeah, i geuss i did mean 1.15
<rtg> smoser, reach out to one of our HWE dudes ?
<smoser> i really dont understand the problem. that link above very clearly says:
<smoser> LIMITATIONS
<smoser>   Nothing.
<smoser> :)
<smoser> i'll see if i can't dig something up. and maybe try going to 1.17.
<rtg> smoser, I'm betting it was only tested against Windows.
<smoser> well, yeah, i'm guessing then enabled windows 8.
<smoser> as the changelog there says.
<rtg> smrun fwts o it. you'll prolly come up with a zillion errors
<rtg> smoser, run fwts on it. ^
<smoser> fwts ?
<smoser> ah. i see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/fwts
<rtg> smoser, firmware test suite developed by our very own cking
<cking> and the kind folk in HWE too
<rtg> apw, feel free to comment on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2014-April/041938.html
<apw> rtg, ack
<BenC> infinity: What’s the current bug for linux-ppc saucy update?
<bjf> BenC, bug 1301501
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1301501 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux-ppc: <version to be filled> -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1301501
<BenC> bjf: Thanks
<BenC> Odd that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ppc doesn’t show that bug
<BenC> +bugs 
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/linux-ppc
<infinity> Series-targetted bugs don't show up under just "ubuntu".  A misfeature, I'd say.
<BenC> I’d agree
<BenC> rtg: I may get you to redact that PAMU disable
<rtg> ?
<BenC> Newer PAMU requires different device-tree node for fsl-pamu, so I’m testing that, which would make it a hardware change for us, not a kernel change
<rtg> ack
<BenC> s/hardware/firmware/
<rtg> just lemme know
<BenC> Will do, thanks
<rtg> soon
<BenC> rtg: Rebooting now to test...
<rtg> BenC, we just to resolve it before bjf turns the crank on the next SRU Q/A pass
<bjf> rtg, BenC, that's next week
<BenC> Well then I’ll be plenty early on this :)
<BenC> bjf, rtg: Updates to device tree did not fix it, so leave it in, please.
<rtg> thats easy enough :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-24
<rtg> bjf, have you ever looked at this (from LKML) ? '[LTP] [ANNOUNCE] The Linux Test Project has been released for APRIL 2014'
<rtg> arges, you might be interested as well ^^
<arges> rtg: cool are we going to update our autotests?
<bjf> rtg, i've run LTP from time to time
<rtg> arges, its a bit early to say 
<bjf> arges, we update our tests somewhat regularly
<rtg> bjf, is that the same LTP that originated at IBM ?
<bjf> rtg, i'd have to look but i assume so
<rtg> and that we are already using ?
<arges> rtg: yes, in fact robbiew worked on it for a while
<arges> https://github.com/linux-test-project/ltp/search?q=robbie&ref=cmdform
<rtg> well then, just ignore me.
<bjf> jsalisbury, you know when we spam all the open bugs for a series at certain times and ask for verification the bugs exist? i think we should do that with trusty bugs now that we've released
<jsalisbury> bjf, sounds like a good idea.  I'll run the script
<infinity> BenC: Should I take your title change on 1301501 as a hint that you're ready for me to go hunting git tags and upload?
<BenC> infinity: yessir
<infinity> BenC: Fully build-tested, so I don't have to do it again? :P
<BenC> infinity: indeedy
<infinity> BenC: Alright.  Let's see if we can get this in and soketested today, so I can release it with the rest of the kernels (ish).
<BenC> I’m prepared to soke test it on your command
<infinity> bjf: How many more saucy kernels are planned?  When is Ben off the hook? :)
<bjf> infinity, support until 14.04.1 sooo ...
<bjf> infinity, 4 more?
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> Almost there.
<BenC> Woot
 * BenC reads that as “When will infinity have to stop bugging lazy ass Ben for builds”
<infinity> BenC: Yes, that. :)
<infinity> BenC: Building.  If it fails, I blame you.
<jsalisbury> rtg, is there  ppc machine I can use to test a kernel?  Or maybe someone I can ask to test a kernel for me?
<jsalisbury> rtg, I want to test my COMMAND_LINE_SIZE patches before I send them upstream
<rtg> jsalisbury, infinity and BenC are powerpc dudes. I don't have any local PPC resources.
<BenC> jsalisbury: What’s the change do?
<jsalisbury> rtg, ok, thanks.
<jsalisbury> BenC, The ppc specific change is to increase the size of COMMAND_LINE_SIZE to 2048 from 512
<jsalisbury> BenC, But I also have other patches that change COMMAND_LINE_SIZE from defines to kernel config options
<BenC> Is it just a change in config option or actual code?
<BenC> Ah
<jsalisbury> BenC, yeah, it's not a config option currently, so that is the other change
<BenC> jsalisbury: If you send the patch(es) to bcollins@ubuntu.com, I’ll check them out over the weekend
<jsalisbury> BenC, powerpc currently pulls the value from asm-generic
<jsalisbury> BenC, great, thanks!  They build and boot fine on x86, just want to check powerpc, since it has the size increase change as well.
<BenC> I assume this is for things like preseeding?
<jsalisbury> BenC, COMMAND_LINE_SIZE increase is for bug: 1306677 .  The change to have it a config option is to allow a cleaner way to change the size for all architectures without directly changing defines in the code.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1306677 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "[PPC64EL] kernel command line gets truncated at 512" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306677
<infinity> BenC: Yeah, it's for crazy people who think a massive cmdline is a good idea. ;)
<BenC> PPC64EL…definitely crazy people :)
<infinity> jsalisbury: OOI, did you scour the tree for other arches where it might be hardcoded and make sure the CONFIG bit applies to all of arch/*?
<infinity> jsalisbury: That's likely going to be a prereq for upstream inclusion.
<jsalisbury> infinity, yes, I modified it for all arches
<infinity> jsalisbury: Shiny.
<infinity> Sounds like a worthwhile change.
<jsalisbury> infinity, :-)  I did leave asm-generic alone for now though
<infinity> (The config option sounds like a worthwhile change, that is, I'm entirely refusing to have an opinion on the lunacy of people needing more than 512 chars to start with)
<jsalisbury> infinity, the size increase for bug 1306677 was due to MaaS needing a larger command line to pass iscsi targes and cloud-init parameters
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1306677 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "[PPC64EL] kernel command line gets truncated at 512" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306677
<infinity> jsalisbury: Oh, I know the reasoning, I still think it's nutty.
<jsalisbury> infinity, ack
<jsalisbury> BenC, I sent the patches to your email.   Thanks for the help!
<infinity> jsalisbury: Either way, making it a global CONFIG means we can be nutty on our own with minimal effort, so yay.
<BenC> jsalisbury: Got them
<BenC> jsalisbury: FWIW, I think the CONFIG option should default to 512
<BenC> 256 sounds a little low
<infinity> Wouldn't either of those be a regression on x86?
<infinity> Which, I assume, was previously hardcoded to 2048?
<infinity> Or was that a local Ubuntu patch?
<jsalisbury> BenC, yeah, I just kept all of the values what they are currently set to for the initial patch
<BenC> NM, I see
<BenC> You have a default for each arch
<infinity> jsalisbury: Oh, you have it default to different things for different arches?  That's... Confusing.
<BenC> It is. I would have suspected you moved it to init/Kconfig or kernel/Kconfig and unify them to some sane default
<infinity> I guess if the help text is clear on that, it makes some sense to avoid surprises on upgrades.
<infinity> But moving from 256/512 to 2048 isn't likely to really cause anyone problems.
<jsalisbury> infinity, yes, each arch has it's own default.  However, some just use asm-generic for a default like sh and powerpc was as well.
<infinity> And those three people can set it back down again. :P
<BenC> Hehe
<infinity> jsalisbury: I'm not the maintainer who will have to review this (and, given that it's generic, that may well end up being Linus), but my gut feeling is the same as Ben's, it should just be truly generic.
<jsalisbury> infinity, Yeah, I figured I'd get some feedback from upstream and have a version or two to re-send
<infinity> Almost no one is so memory-contrained that losing 1.5k matters, and those sorts of people will be so happy to have a config twiddle now that they won't care that the default changed, IMO.
<jsalisbury> BenC, infinity, setting them all to one default in init/Kconfig would really simplify the patch.  Maybe I should send that as a v1
<BenC> RFC that idea
<apw> BenC, BOOK3E and BOOK3S is that all yours?
<BenC> apw: book3e is (book3s is things like IBM and PowerMac)
<jsalisbury> BenC, ack. 
<apw> BenC, ok, so we have an oddy in boot3e with 3.15-rc, in that the BOOK3E code specifically references __end_interrupts but that code is only present when BOOK3S is enabled as well
<jsalisbury> BenC, infinity, Thanks for the feedback!
<apw> BenC, do i assume BOOK3S should be enabled as well, or is something more fundamental ill
<BenC> apw: Can’t enable both…I’ll check the build and see
<infinity> jsalisbury: I would like to assume (but possibly incorrectly) that that memory is freed at runtime anyway, and the representation in /proc/cmdline is truncated to the actual length of the provided string, not padded out to the max.
<infinity> jsalisbury: If that's not true, some people might actually whine about losing 1.5k at runtime but, like I said, having a CONFIG option makes it trivial for them to fix too, so meh.
<jsalisbury> infinity, I don't actually know off hand, but that is something I will now check and provide in the RFC
<BenC> apw: In case it isn’t apparent, the megaraid_sas patch I had is now upstream in 3.15-rc
<infinity> BenC: Does anyone ever intend to revisit why 3e and 3s can't coexist in a single build?  Will it take locking a Freescale engineer and an IBM engineer in a room until they write the early init code required to make it work?
<BenC> infinity: benh proclaims it nearly impossible to do sanely, so I’ve abandoned all hope
<infinity> BenC: People said that about the crazy x86 early init rewrites too, and then someone did it.
<BenC> infinity: I’ll wait for someone with that sort of lack of sanity to crop up…I am not he, and I doubt he sits behind a desk at fsl or ibm :)
<infinity> BenC: I'm guessing "nearly impossible" just means "no one has the time to make it a priority", which is fair, but unfortunate for people like us who build 5 flavours when we could probably have 2 or 3.
<infinity> BenC: Speaking of, can any of your flavours go away yet, or are you still supporting all 3?
<BenC> infinity: I’m personally not opposed to the -e500 going away (we need -e500mc and powerpc64-emb)
<infinity> BenC: Is e500 effectively dead hardware from your end?
<infinity> BenC: rtg would be thrilled to drop e500 if you don't care.  We're really only carrying it for you anyway.
<BenC> For us, yes, but it does exist
<BenC> I doubt anyone would ever notice
<infinity> Sure, but like I said, we're only really carrying those flavours for servergy anyway.  I doubt anyone runs those kernels on other whacky fsl hardware.
<BenC> It was for our P-Cubed platform, but we’re looking at something with e500mc or e6500 for that now anyway
 * rtg rips out -e500 with no hesitation
 * BenC hears the screams of tiny soft-float SoC’s crying out in pain
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> BenC: Wait, e500 was sf?  Did you do awful trapping and emulation tricks, cause our userspace is hf...
<infinity> If so, good riddance, I say.  The performance must have been awful anyway.
<BenC> infinity: mathemu in kernel…but most e500’s are hard float (e500v2)
<BenC> I doubt anyone using an e500 was concerned with performance
<infinity> BenC: Also seems like a lousy target for a general purpose OS, thogh.
<infinity> So, yeah.  Let's just drop it if you guys no longer have a product based on it and have a carefactor approaching zero.
<BenC> infinity: It’s not. We were only doing to support it from the perspective of getting developer boards out to the masses as cheaply as possible, while still having some of the features of our SoC (security off-load engines and such)
<BenC> apw: Build started…if it succeeds, I’ll need your wip config to find out what the diff is
<BenC> But it’s definitely BOOK3E=y and BOOK3S is not set
<BenC>   LD      vmlinux
<BenC>   SYSMAP  System.map
<BenC> And it linked
<infinity> BenC: Fun.  Was that upstream sources, or our git?
<BenC> apw: I think I see why…it’s referenced in kvm…let me turn that one
<BenC> infinity: upstream, but I think it’s a config option
<infinity> BenC: Right.  Well, ubuntu-utopic/master-next would likely get you what apw is playing with.
<apw> indeed that one
<apw> BenC, the code in question is under CONFIG_RELOCATABLE
<apw> __after_prom_start is what is referencing it
<BenC> Probably just need to wrap it’s use in CONFIG_PPC_BOOK3S, but I’ll make sure
<apw> BenC, thanks
<apw> BenC, well the code seems to have been made 3E specific already, but ...
<BenC> apw: Well, that was successful…KVM enabled and RELOCATABLE is as well
<BenC> #if defined(CONFIG_RELOCATABLE) && defined(CONFIG_PPC_BOOK3S)
<BenC>         /* On relocatable kernels interrupts handlers and our code
<BenC>            can be in different regions, so we don't patch them */
<BenC>         if ((ulong)inst < (ulong)&__end_interrupts)
<BenC>                 return;
<BenC> #endif
<BenC> apw: Does the code look like that to you?
<apw> nope this is assembly which is barfing,
<apw> #ifdef CONFIG_PPC_BOOK3E
<apw>         LOAD_REG_ADDR(r3, __end_interrupts)
<apw>         LOAD_REG_ADDR(r11, _stext)
<BenC> What file is that in?
<apw> arch/powerpc/kernel/head_64.S:494
<apw> which is definatly not taking BOOK3S into account
<BenC> Ah, this is on 64-bit
<BenC> I was building 32-bit
<apw> i was building the powerpc64-emb flavour indeed
<BenC> apw: Are there sauce patches against that file?
<BenC> apw: If so, ditch them all and I’ll revisit them next week to review if anything needs to be added back
<apw> c39b6bb book3e/kexec/kdump: recover "r4 = 0" to create the initial TLB
<apw> 0d11d6c book3e/kexec/kdump: introduce a kexec kernel flag
<apw> b745be4 book3e/kexec/kdump: create a 1:1 TLB mapping
<apw> 6805359 powerpc/book3e: support CONFIG_RELOCATABLE
<apw> BenC, according to git, i'll have a look see if any of them are bust
<BenC> apw: Please remove them all. They don’t even accomplish what they are there for anyway
<BenC> I’m hoping the actual fixes are upstream by now, but I wont be able to test right now
<apw> BenC, ack will do that and re-test and let you know
<BenC> Thanks
<rtg> apw, think I've got powerpc-e500 ripped out, patches pushed.
 * rtg -> lunch
<apw> rtg, ripped out as in gone, or as in "genericised"
<BenC> apw: adios
<apw> laters
<BenC> apw: I mean e500 is adios :)
<apw> /home/apw/build/ubuntu-utopic/ubuntu-utopic/arch/powerpc/kernel/head_64.S:460: Error: cannot emit PC relative BFD_RELOC_PPC64_HIGHEST relocation against __end_interrupts
<apw> BenC, heh ... i see, and removing those patches just made teh wrror change
<BenC> apw: Disable RELOCATABLE on powerpc64-emb
<apw> ack
<apw> BenC, with RELOCATABLE off, i get all new errors:
<apw> /home/apw/build/ubuntu-utopic/ubuntu-utopic/arch/powerpc/kernel/exceptions-64e.S:738:(.text+0x19526): relocation truncated to fit: R_PPC64_ADDR16_HI against symbol `interrupt_base_book3e' defined in .text section in arch/powerpc/kernel/built-in.o
<BenC> apw: Is that an error or warning?
<BenC> apw: If you can leave things as-is (before removing the old sauce patches) I’ll work on it tonight so it doesn’t hold you up
<apw> BenC, tim has the flavour disabled right now, so its not stopping him i don't think
<apw> BenC, and they seem to be the only things which account for the link failure which terminates the build
<BenC> Ok
<infinity> BenC: Still around?
<infinity> BenC: If you're around, that kernel should be in -proposed now, if you want to give it a quick smoketest so I can release it.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-25
<BenC> infinity: Ok, give me about an hour
<infinity> BenC: \o/
 * apw yawns
 * smb whines
 * Kaloz tosses the coffee mugs to apw and smb 
 * apw looks at the coffe in his lap blankly, it is not going to be a good day
 * smb is doing a UK day and makes another cup of tea
<apw> a nice ale seems more appropriate
<smb> apw, would be nice but won't happen for quite a bit
<apw> smb, you have no imagination, what time it is in sydney
<smb> apw, I have but rather not try to drink and drive (bug fixing)
 * apw works on CVE-2014-2851
<BenC> infinity: proposed saucy kernel looks A-O-K
<infinity> BenC: Ta.
<rtg> bjf, I am attempting to drivel more cruft into your trusty kernel. patches on the list.
<bjf> rtg, looking
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-04-26
<backjlack> http://dpaste.com/1798914/
<backjlack> This is btrfs on Ubuntu 14.04 with the latest 3.13 packages provided by the distro.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-20
<RAOF> Hm. How do you guys iterate quickly on testing kernel patches? make deb-pkg takes more time building packages than building the kernel.
<ohsix> use the .config from one of the distro kernels and just copy the one out of your working tree to /boot & boot it
<stgraber> RAOF: they don't use regular build machines ;)
<ohsix> you could probably use hg or whatever, and the actual ubuntu kernels with patches but i dunno
<ohsix> also that, or something like ccache so the redundant work avoidance is moved out of the build tree
<RAOF> Yeah, probably just copying the vmlinux out to /boot would be the best thing.
<RAOF> I don't *think* I'm touching any module code :)
<ohsix> very rarely is it material to what you're doing that you have to take the long way around
<ohsix> depending on what you're doing you can just start qemu with the vmlinux in tree
<RAOF> That would probably be best, actually.
<RAOF> What I'd *really* like is to be able to bind-mount a directory to share with the qemu image, but that seems unlikely :)
<RAOF> Hm, *actually*, I guess 
<RAOF> No, that wouldn't work.
<RAOF> Oh, hey. 9p filesystem!
<Kano> hi, whats up with the git?
<apw> Kano, what url are you using, as it seems to work for me
<Kano> the web interface
<Kano> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-vivid.git;a=summary
<apw> the web interface is down as we were being dos'd via it, it was taken down while we migrate the machine to something more capable
<Kano> is there a 4.0 kernel with working aufs yet?
<apw> Kano, i have not tested aufs with it yet, so i do not know, the aufs bits were there and enabled if memeory serves
<Kano> the aufs module did not build but was enabled by config
<Kano> whats the git for w?
<apw> there is no git for w as yet
<Kano> and the codename is?
<apw> and we don't have a name yet as far as i know
<Kano> w is easy to find i guess
<Kano> wacky wombat, wild wolf ;)
<Kano> i hope you turn the webinterface back on soon
<Kano> bye
<ogra_> apw, how dare you to turn off the web interface !
<ogra_> :P
<apw> ogra_, indeed
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-21
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<faust> I'm looking for a guide for the most "Ubuntistic" way to build a kernel and upload it to my ppa. In particular I need to get latest vanilla/ubuntu linux sources, apply some patches and using a custom configuration. Any link?
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting now
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues April 28th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-22
<faust> hi
<faust> I'm trying to find a reliable way to check the gpg sign of the "linux" source package
<faust> it seems that the current version (on trusty) is signed by Adam Conrad
<faust> shoul I assume that it is always signed by him?
<jpds> faust: No.
<faust> jpds: verifying against debian-maintainers.gpg will always work?
<faust> the answer is "No" I guess...
<faust> so how do I fetch all the relevant keys?
<infinity> faust: Ideally, the trust path should be Releases.gpg -> Packages/Sources -> .deb/.dsc, which allows you to ignore the sig on the .dsc entirely.
<infinity> faust: Otherwise, you'd need to grab every key used to sign every .dsc
<faust> infinity: I understand, so I assume that "apt-get source" checks Releases.gpg already and I can ignore its error about missing gpg keys, correct?
<infinity> faust: Right.
<faust> infinity: thank you very much
<faust> jpds: thank you too for your time
<infinity> faust: apt-get isn't warning about missing keys (its trust path is sane), it's dpkg-source -x that's whining, because it has no way of knowing how you got the .dsc file.
<faust> infinity: thanks for the clarification
<luxermin> hi
<luxermin> How to install the patch in the new kernel linux-4.0 ??
<luxermin> I use "patch -p0 patch-4.0"
<luxermin> ?
<shudon> hi all :) interesting behavior in 14.04
<shudon> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8831040
<shudon> ok i umounted all my bind mounts to dev, dev/pts, and proc, which were bound to my upperdir/foo
<shudon> and bind mounted them in the overlay mount point itself instead, and now it works properly :)
<strikov> Hi smb! Do you know anything about nested iommu? I'm trying to understand if it's theoretically possible to use iommu-based things like vfio inside the vm or not?
<smb> strikov, Not from the top of my head, sorry.
<strikov> smb: np, thanks!
<nuno> Hello I'm having some doubts related to the tool iperf
<nuno> When I issue an iperf command towards a server and both tcp window are very low (2.3kbyte) I get the bandwidth at each second still at 90 Mbps
<nuno> I can't 'see' the tcp slow start happening. Is this normal ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-04-23
<jtaylor> hi, is the lts utopic kernel currently in proposed based on 3.16.7-ckt9?
<jtaylor> if yes is debian bug 782362 taken care of? couldn't find it in the changelog
<ubot5> Debian bug 782362 in src:linux "Regression: 3.16.7-ckt9-1: mouning rootpartition cause a deadlock at mount time" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/782362
<rtg> jtaylor, 3.16.7-ckt9 was merged as of Ubuntu-3.16.0-35.46
<jtaylor> so the proposed kernel is affected?
<rtg> jtaylor, yup, looks like it.
<jtaylor> rtg: what needs to be done to prevent the unfixed kernel from hitting updates?
<henrix> jtaylor: looking at the bug, it seems that commit 9c4f61f01d269815bb7c37 fixes it.  and this commit is already queued for the 3.16.7-ckt11 stable release
<henrix> jtaylor: which means it will hit the lts-utopic kernel in the next SRU cycle
<rtg> jtaylor, if it is a serious regression, then contact bjf
<jtaylor> henrix: what does that mean? the current proposed kernel will go to updates and the fix will come next time?
<henrix> jtaylor: correct.  i'm still going through that bug report
<rmariotti> Hi, i've just built a new kernel, looking in /boot i noticed that the initrd of the custom kernel is 5 times bigger than generic's initrd (~100 mb vs ~20 mb). it is normal?
<apw> rmariotti, sounds like an unstripped build, how did you build it
<rmariotti> apw: the initramfs or the kernel?
<apw> the kernel, as that initramfs just sucks up whatever is in /lib/modules
<rmariotti> i've just extracted the kernel, patched it, then i runned "make mrproper", "make menuconfig" and i buit it with "make bzImage modules" and "make modules_install".  Then i copied bzImage, System.map and config in /boot.
<jtaylor> henrix: a report in ubuntu: bug 1445252
<ubot5> bug 1445252 in linux (Ubuntu) "[vivid] btrfs deadlock at mount/boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445252
<henrix> jtaylor: looks like the issue is not actually a regression in the kernel in -proposed, the issue is already present in the kernel in -updates
<jtaylor> henrix: current updates is based on ckt7?
<jtaylor> that should be good
<henrix> jtaylor: the commit that introduced the issue was commit 381cf6587f8a8a8e981bc0c1aaaa8859b51dc756, which you can seen in the changelog with "btrfs: fix leak of path in btrfs_find_item"
<henrix> jtaylor: and no, current -updates is based on 3.16.7-ckt8
<jtaylor> ah ok its probably affected then
<jtaylor> k then nothing needs to be done for current proposed I guess
<henrix> jtaylor: anyway, thanks for the heads-up -- i'll keep track of your bug report and make sure the fix is in the next cycle
<henrix> jtaylor: i'm pretty sure it will be, as -ckt11 should be released with the fix
<apw> henrix, mark it up with a break-fix ...
<henrix> apw: on it ;)
<jtaylor> thanks for checking it
<apw> henrix, this is an egg :)
<rmariotti> apw: i followed the right process? The kernel works.
<apw> rmariotti, ok to do that you need to turn off debug symbols else you get huge binaries as you have, CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO needs to be off to avoid that, the ubuntu packaging packages those as are into debug packages and then strips them for the main packages
<rmariotti> apw: thank you for the help.
<zzmp> I'm on 3.10.18 and I don't have nfnetlink or nfnetlink_queue modules available in my kernel. I've looked through some of the wikis, but can't find how to get it. Does anyone know how I could either get those *.ko files, or compile them myself?
<zzmp> anyone?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-04-25
<BenC> apw: FYI, the ethernet drivers for the freescale ppc hardware I use have finally sarted to hit mainline. I’d like to be able to reintroduce the kernel configs for them (two configs, one powerpc, the other powerpc64) for yakity.
<apw> BenC, did we remove some flavours? 
<BenC> I know e500 is gone, and that’s perfectly fine with me.
<BenC> Speaking of flavours…
<BenC> rtg: Does e500mc still get built?
<BenC> Do you guys not use kernel.ubuntu.com git anymore?
<apw> those names are not great, they are generic to all freescale things right?  a 32 and 64 bit variant thereof ?
<rtg> BenC,  powerpc-smp powerpc64-smp powerpc-e500mc powerpc64-emb
<BenC> Ok.
<BenC> So the e500mc can be generalized a bit, but it doesn’t cover all 32-bit freescale (now nxp, btw)
<BenC> e500 is soft-float, so needs a special kernel, but it’s also not used in any general production compete systems that I’m aware of.
<rtg> BenC, we do still use kernel.ubuntu.com, but its not a mirror. the primary is on LP
<apw> ugg, soft-float is even, die die die
<BenC> powerpc64-emb variant is generalized enough for all book3e
<rtg> s/not/now/
<BenC> rtg: I didn’t notice that the git web listing is some 17 odd pages. I only looked at the first page
<apw> BenC, yeah you should see all our trees on k.u.c but launchpad has tehm all now, and the cgit is quicker too
<BenC> Anyway, e500mc can be renamed to powerpc-corenet, but I would need to verify the config has the correct things enabled to claim that
<BenC> And I can verify that the fman drivers are enabled, since that’s improvement for the newer kernels
<BenC> Took 5+ years, but they finally got their drivers upstream.
<BenC> Any pull requests can be against: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-yakkety.git ?
 * BenC wishes you guys would just use github
<rtg> BenC, yeah, that is fine. I think the mirror runs every 30 minutes
<apw> every 15m iirc, the master is
<apw> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/yakkety
<xnox> BenC, you can create pull requests on launchpad =)
<BenC> Shows how much I pay attention. I didn’t know lp had git support
<xnox> BenC, that's been around for like a year, or maybe more, now.
<rtg> BenC, hence the reason we don't use github.
<BenC> rtg: Are you ok with renaming powerpc-e500mc to powerpc-corenet in kernel and meta?
<BenC> I’m fairly certain I am the only user
<apw> what does "corenet" mean in this namespace ?
<BenC> It cover a class or Freescale QorIQ SoCs that are powerpc based with frame manager components
<rtg> BenC, its a bit late in the process, isn't it ?
<BenC> It also covers a class of Freescale QorIQ SoCs that are arm based, but I don’t touch those...
<BenC> rtg: I was just hoping to make it less specific for apw’s concern, but I don’t have a preference.
<BenC> It will work for e500v2 and e500mc
<apw> i was hoping to discover we would need just two variants going forward, always
<apw> musch as we now do for powerpc (IBM style for want of a name)
<BenC> Unfortunately, freescale SoCs are book3e and not book3s as IBM/Apple powerpc processors are.
<BenC> So it will have to always be a seperate kernel build
<apw> BenC, right, i mean 32/64 for each of "ibmish" and "freescaleish"
<BenC> For 64-bit, it is and can remain that way (the e in book3e is embedded, hence the powerpc64-emb)
<apw> and there is no hope of that for powerpc-emb ?
<BenC> No. I’ve been down that road with benh and neither he, myself, nor anyone else, wants to perform a ppc32/mmu kenrel reorg to make that happen, and some even say that it can’t be done anyway (technically impossible).
<apw> BenC, so no single -emb 32 bit flavour, sigh
<BenC> Yeah, unfortunately, it’s not the type of thing that is resolved with device trees
<xnox> apw, i think i might be blind
<xnox> I'm trying to find which git repository https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1572291 is committed to, if any
<apw> xnox, ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1572291 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "s390/pci: add extra padding to function measurement block" [Critical,Fix committed]
<xnox> and i'm failing
<xnox> i looked at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/+git
<xnox> then found linux/+git/xenial and linux/+get/yakkety
<xnox> yakkety doesn't have master-next branch
<xnox> xenial master-next doesn't appear to have that commit
<apw> rtg, ^ ?  he might of course be right in the middle of applying it
<apw> xnox, oh but there it is on xenial master-next
<xnox> wait maybe found it
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial/commit/?h=master-next&id=ab72705a2737c90c03d24b91afa10ef1b7403448
<rtg> xnox, not doing anything with yakkety just yet
<xnox> rtg, ok, cool.
<xnox> i guess once there is yakkety kernel upload, the git forest of trees will look like typical bushes at that point.
<apw> xnox, we work in xenail for a bit at this point and copy the kernel forard to yakkety, up till we have something which doesn't utterly stink
<xnox> hehehe
<xnox> =
<xnox> =)
<rtg> xnox, which could be 2-3 weeks yet
<BenC> rtg: What’s the plan for yakkety’s kernel version? Is it moving past 4.4.x?
<rtg> BenC, yup. I'm gonna get the latest one I can
<apw> BenC, yep, it will move rather rapidly I am sure
<rtg> maybe even an -rc if it is that close
<BenC> Ok. The updated drivers I’m looking at are in 4.5+, so I’ll hold off until then to review the config options
<BenC> 4.6 is at rc5 as of today. Seems plausible for inclusion.
<apw> i'd be supprised if its not 4.7+
<BenC> If you see CONFIG_FSL_FMAN come up in the config review, you’ll want to enable it for e500mc and ppc64-emb, but I’ll be sure to verify after you guys sync it up.
<BenC> It’s possible you want it for some arm kernels as well, but I can’t comment directly.
<rtg> BenC, you could have a look at git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/unstable which is what will become yakkety. I'm currently rebasing against 4.6-rc5
<BenC> Thanks, I’ll take a peak
<BenC> rtg: Things look good there
<BenC> But this:
<BenC> config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_FSL_FMAN=m
<BenC> Needs to be made =y
<BenC> Wait, I’m wrong.
<BenC> It can be loaded as a module, but it wont unload, so that’s fine as-is
<ben-8409> hello, i think a have a regression with latest kernel version in 16.04 (4.4.0-21) and nvidia drivers. I already filed a bug, but i wanted to check if there is anything more i can do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1574732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1574732 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Regression: Kernel Update in 16.04 from last days renders nvidia driver unusable" [Undecided,New]
<ben-8409> using grub to boot into an older release (4.4.0-18-generic) fixes the issue for me.
<kristian_on_linu> hi!
<kristian_on_linu> how do I disable N support when configuring a kernel?
<kristian_on_linu> or, to be specific, 11n
<kristian_on_linu> as mentioned here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/529347/how-do-i-keep-my-wifi-from-dropping-out
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-04-27
<Lope> I'm trying to compile the trusty kernel. Using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel I'm at the part where I run `fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs` and I've got 43 pass and 2 fail. "check-config: FAIL: (flavour powerpc-smp" and "check-config: FAIL: (flavour powerpc-smp powerpc-e500" ... how can I exclude these powerPC architectures?
<Lope> I just want to compile amd64
<Lope> nvm, compiled without errors.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-04-28
<leitao> rtg, Hello. Regarding to #1546159, the patch is having a hard time to get upstreamed. 
<leitao> Is it possible to keep it until we have a final solution?
<apw> bug #1546159
<ubot5> bug 1546159 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "ISST-LTE: high cpus number need a high crashkernel value in kdump" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546159
<apw> rtg, ^
<rtg> leitao, I assume you are comfortable that it has been tested and works well ? I likely need to get kamal to look it over as well.
<rtg> jsalisbury, I don't think bug #1576222 is a kernel problem
<ubot5> bug 1576222 in linux (Ubuntu) "Clock does not update TZ based on location" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576222
<apw> rtg, right ... that isn't a kernel issue, that is a general distro issue
<apw> rtg, move it to the ubuntu project with no package i recon
<ogra_> until tzdata becomes a module ... just wait :P
<apw> then someone else can figure out where it goes :)
<rtg> apw, yeah, Jeff admitted as much - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1576222/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1576222 in linux (Ubuntu) "Clock does not update TZ based on location" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack.  Still trying to get used to irc notifications in weechat
<rtg> jsalisbury, it doesn't seem like you have any notifications :)
<jsalisbury> rtg, crap, did  I miss a message from you earlier?
<rtg> jsalisbury, just the one about a bug not being a kernel problem.
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack, I just saw that.  I'll try to get it figured out.
<apw> jsalisbury, the highlight thing is pretty odd looking at first
<apw> jsalisbury, the keybinding alt-A takes you to a buffer that is asking for attention
<apw> jsalisbury, and alt-P in that buffer will take you to a highlight in your name
<jsalisbury> apw, yeah, I'm used to it being a big red backgrounded line.
<apw> jsalisbury, does it make your nick yellow ?
<apw> mine does that
<apw> i mean my nick yellow when i highlight you ... jsalisbury 
<jsalisbury> No.  It makes your's yellow with a purple background.
<apw> ok thats what mine does
<jsalisbury> apw, I just started using it today, so getting used to it still.
<apw> and do you get the gobbledgook next to the buffer name to tell you which buffers want you ?
<apw> alt-A shows the buffers in that order
<apw> also you can change the criteria on a per-channel basis
<apw> so i ahve like this one and the stable one appear on the active list every time there is any message
<jsalisbury> apw, hmm not when I'm on the current buffer that needs my attention.  THe current buffer is highlighted red
<apw> right if you are on the buffer its not going to add it to your list
<apw> because it is showing
<jsalisbury> apw, gotcha.  
<apw> then you cna hit alt-P to see it
<jsalisbury> apw, there are so many cool options to play with :-)
<apw> jsalisbury, so like in your weechat buffers (normally /b 1) you can use: /set weechat.notify.irc.freenode.#ubuntu-kernel message
<apw> to tell it that a channel is internesting when anything is said, rather than just your name
<jsalisbury> apw, ahh, nice
<jsalisbury> apw, I really like the split screen options too
<apw> yeha they are good, and alt-X spins you round them
<DalekSec> apw: Did you happen to see my ping about postinst/preinst scripts?
<apw> DalekSec: no, missed it i assume ...
<DalekSec> apw: I had noticed Debian updated their scripts a bit, rely more on triggers and seems to be some nice fixes there, fwiw.
<apw> ahhh, that is on my list somewhere to investigate
<DalekSec> \o/
<DalekSec> I had also pinged you about a newer cryptsetup, basically merged it and updated to latest upstream if you wanted to review (better support for newer kernals, iirc) but let it go because too close to FF.
<esanchma> I updated a Sony Vaio laptop from willy to xenial and now suspend hangs. resume-trace points to memory48. It seems to be a known regression for 4.4.0-21  (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1574125) so, does the 4.4.0-22 kernel in xenial-proposed solve that? 
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1566302 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574125 Ubuntu 16.04: Suspend freezes the system after upgrade to linux image 4.4.0-16" [Medium,Incomplete]
<esanchma> 4.5.2 is known to work and it affects a ton of people. 
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-04-29
<Toobsteak> hello there everyone ... anyone discussing kernel matters here or am I just not seeing the discussion?  :)
<TJ-> I'm seeing a strange 16.04 amd64 issue with suspend. After suspending it last evening, kern.log indicates it woke up after every 30 minutes and then went back into suspend. timestamps jump 30 minutes throughout the night until around 06:49 where it wrote a hibernation image, but seems to have immediately woken from the sleep and then lost power.
<TJ-> The way the timestamps of the pre-suspend/post-suspend are using the wrong time initially is making it hard to debug, any ideas on how to figure this out?
<TJ-> I've put the logs with bug 1576571
<ubot5> bug 1576571 in linux (Ubuntu) "S3 suspend resume cycle every 30 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576571
<apw> TJ-, well the only things i know of which can wake you like that is the BIOS EC doing it "deliberatly" or "you" setting the RTC wakealarm
<apw> TJ-, also I don't believe we trigger hibernate, so could that be one of those BIOS assisted hibernates ?
<TJ-> yeah, that's what I was wondering but no RTC set although the regularity points to something like that
<TJ-> well, that's the confusing part. the timestamps for the PM: messages 'jump' every 30 minutes but in between there is logging activity which indicates the system is alive. I'm still 1/2 asleep and not yet made sense of it
<TJ-> Its' got a pretty reasonable UEFI setup, but there's no sign of ACPI/power related options that could influence this
<apw> TJ-, pastebin the dmesg, maybe it will make sense in context
<TJ-> apw: it's in the bug report, kern.log
<TJ-> actually, just noticed, the kern.log upload is truncated to 1Kib!!
<apw> TJ-, but i see you are messing with acpi_osi, have you tested without ?
<TJ-> lol... i ran the kern.log through 'head' to check it... and didn't remove that for the final file write!
<TJ-> No I haven't - without acpi_osi= some devices are completely missing
<apw> in this kernel or previous ones, i mean have you tested this 4.4 kernel without
<TJ-> this was the first time I've noticed the suspend issue; new PC about 2 weeks ago, and it's been left powered up until now
<apw> confirmed they are still required for this one
<apw> ok
<TJ-> only used it with this latest kernel. Not even got around to puting 4.6 on this thing yet, still trying to iron out all the 16.04 bugs :)
<TJ-> It only has a bluetooth keyb, so the encrypted GRUB file-system presents a problem :P ... currently adding LUKS keyfile support to GRUB, that should be done today
<TJ-> I've edited the bug desc. to show the PM: ... 30 minute cycle clearly with grep output
<TJ-> hmmm, syslog makes it look like this is a case of an immediate resume-from-S3 but with systemd-suspend.service commanding a new sleep every 30 minutes
<apw> which would make more sense that the other
<apw> but then times before and after those are never quite clear
<TJ-> it's certainly confusing :)
<TJ-> i'll do some S3 tests today whilst I'm watching it, although when I command the suspend the PC for all intents and purposed plays dead
<TJ-> this is why it should be illegal to ship a PC without a UART serial port exposed :)
<TJ-> right, will be in-and-out now as I do some tests
<niluje> I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on arm. I have tons (247 exactly) of process that are defunct, and owned by init. How is it possible? shoudln't init wait for these processes?
<apw> niluje, i think we would expect them to be reaped by init yes
<niluje> apw: I don't even know where to begin to understand what's going on
<niluje> any idea?
<apw> pastebin a ps -ef or something and maybe there is a clue
<niluje> http://pastie.org/private/ehjsuglbpdpgmw2yqgfoow
<apw> niluje, nope they look legit and i'd expect init to deal with them
<apw> so one has to assume systemd is sleepy, does it say anything in its journal
<niluje> apw: sorry, I'm back
<niluje> nope, nothing irregular in my logs
<niluje> what I don't understand also, running strace -p 1 shows that init is waiting on "pause" and it does nothing
<apw> niluje, whihc is what yu expect it to be doing, sleeping waiting for a SIGNAL
<apw> from its children so it cna reap them
<apw> that is its prime roll
<niluje> ok
<niluje> and what could happen here?
<apw> well nothing that makes sense to me
<apw> is it is paused it should have been sent signals to tell it wake up
<apw> andit should have reaped the children befre sleeping
<niluje> note, but I guess that's ok
<niluje> if I run kill -s SIGUSR1 1
<niluje> init doesn't exit from pause
<niluje> but I guess the signal is ignored
<niluje> let me send a sigchld :p
<niluje> nope
<niluje> same
<niluje> doesn't exit from pause oO
<apw> sounds broke
<niluje> indeed
<niluje> if someone wants to take a look, I can probably spawn a server and give access to it
<niluje> or if anyone has an idea
<niluje> the issue is reproductible
<apw> so these are always KVM guests ?
<niluje> no?
<niluje> no virtualization involved
<apw> niluje, ok my lappy pid1 is not in pause
<apw> [<ffffffff81255670>] ep_poll+0x2c0/0x3d0
<niluje> yes
 * niluje starts a new instance
<niluje> grml 
<niluje> can't reproduce the issue :p
<manjo> apw, you think the yakkety rebase to 4.5 (stable) will happen in the next couple of weeks ?
<apw> we're already past 4.5, i would think the first one will be 4.6
<manjo> apw, so it will have a 4.5 tag .. on https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/yakkety/ master is 4.4
<apw> manjo, that is just a push forward for xenial kernels until we are ready, the rebased kernle is in unstable
<manjo> apw, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/unstable/ seems to be 4.4 .. 
<manjo> apw, I was hoping to find an official 4.5 tag/branch someplace on yakkety or unstable for me to base my friends patches on coz they moved to 4.5
<apw> manjo, tat second one looks to be the right place, and is 4.6 for me
 * manjo ◉_◉ 
<apw> there are no tags on there, no ubuntu ones, because its never been uploaded
<manjo> apw, yakkety once it happens after uds might have 4.5 tags ?
<apw> manjo, nope, we'll go striaght to 4.6, this is at 4.6-rc4 i think
<apw> we're not going to go backwards now
<manjo> apw, oops .. that breaks me 
<apw> ?
<manjo> apw, so I would need to checkout a 4.5 (tag/branch) to put some friendly sauce on top 
<apw> rtg might have an older 4.5
<apw> if you are lucky
<manjo> apw, coz kernel.org says 4.5 is stable my friends based their patches on 4.5
<manjo> apw, and I was hoping to see a 4.5 tag/branch in yakkety or unstable 
<apw> manjo, as i say, rtg may have one
<manjo> apw, if he does not .. what do you think is the right thing to do ? use yakkety + 4.5 based patches ?
<manjo> or ie .. 4.6 + 4.5 patches 
<apw> yeah duno, yakkety is going to be moving like a rocket ship
<niluje> apw: so, can't reproduce the issue on a newer systemd. I won't search more what was going on, but I guess that's a systemd bug that has been resolved.
<niluje> thanks for your time
<manjo> apw, you guys should not have skipped stable tags coz some people follow kernel.org to rebase their patches to stable 
<manjo> 4.5.2 is stable in kernel.org .. so we should have had 4.5.2 tags in unstable/yakkety 
<manjo> it might be hard for me to sell 4.6 mainline to friends who are hard to deal with in the 1st place 
<manjo> apw, if I take the mainline builds that you do .. and pick 4.5 and apply the 3 patches will it look more or less like ubuntu-kernel ? those 3 patch sets contain any sauce we carry ?
<apw> manjo no they are saucelss
<manjo> ouch
<apw> manjo, why should we have tags for things we never rebased to
<apw> manjo, the up here was rebased recently directly from 4.4 to 4.6
<manjo> apw, which is also a good point .. but the reason is .. there are people who will base their patches on stable kernel.org and it is easier if we rebase to stable kernel.org tags or add those as branches + sauce 
<apw> manjo, it is easier for you maybe, for us to do the work we need to do twice
<apw> but if you have no patches for a version we wasted our time
<manjo> apw, ack .. I got your point 
<apw> manjo, but as i say, rtg may well have a 4.5 around somewhere
<manjo> very valid ... just that I am stuck ☺ 
<manjo> apw, guessing he is not around today 
<manjo> traveling to cloud sprint ? 
<apw> not sure indeed
<manjo> apw, thanks for all the info .. I emailed rtg and cced you 
<pterodactyl> Consider that I want Ubuntu to change the input from a keyboard to some language other than English and then feed it to the application. Where do I have to make changes for such a tweak? Kernel or some other part of OS? 
<pterodactyl> I'm new to OS design and I was wondering if it's possible to make Ubuntu to operate entirely in some other language. 
<apw> pterodactyl, yes launguage is a selectable
<apw> pterodactyl, settings/lanuguage support
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-04-30
<sarbojit> hey guys, I have a intel skylake based HP laptop. I keep on getting error message as follows: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/9/3/475, just would like to know if it is fixed downstream ?
<sarbojit> I feel it very annoying as dmesg is flooded with it unless I pass pcie_aspm=off as command line..
<sarbojit> my kernel is stock ubuntu 16.04 kernel - no modifications.
<Guest_98765> Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> dollar is not doing Allah is doign
<sarbojit> no channel ops here?
<Guest_98765> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_98765> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_98765> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_98765> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_98765> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_98765> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Guest_98765> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_98765> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_98765> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<Guest_98765> one letter read from book of Allah amounts to one good deed and Allah multiplies one good deed ten times
<Guest_98765> hearts get rusted as does iron with water to remove rust from heart recitation of Quran and rememberance of death
<Guest_98765> heart is likened to a mirror
<Guest_98765> when a person commits one sin a black dot sustains the heart
<mamarley> We got that SPAM over in #quassel the other day too, but I am an op there so I could kick him/her/it when I saw it start to happen. :/
<apw> mamarley, they normally get bored or kicked generally
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-04-24
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<tisch> Hi, all. I'm new to reporting kernel bugs, but could I try my luck here?
<apw> tisch, you are not in the wrong place
<tisch> thats good to know, i just wanted to gather some general information for submitting a bug regarding a mainline kernel (4.10.12)
<tisch> i've previously sumbitted to systemd, but the maintainer pointed me to the ubuntu kernel maintainers. See my report here: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5790#event-1054663503
<apw> generally they are keen for you to talk to whoever packaged what you are using
<apw> as we might have broke it.  in the case of mainline kernel-ppa builds they are in theory
<apw> raw upstream bits, so the testing is more relevant there
<tisch> ok, thanks apw. could you point me to a website where i would best submit this bug?
<apw> what sort of bug is it ?
<tisch> using the 4.10.12 kernel i'm unable to login on a gnome 16.04 system. The system freezes after putting in the login information. Same happens when I try to login from the shell
<tisch> The following ouptut appears on the shell repeatedly:
<tisch> MI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [systemd-logind:913y]
<apw> tisch, sounds like a real bug indeed
<tisch> on 4.10.11 the issue does not appear. I also have the same issue on 4.11.0-rc8
<apw> sounds very bisectable then
<tisch> apw, i've never done a git bisect before. how can i aid the kernel team further to fix this bug. do you need hardware information?
<LocutusOfBorg> tisch, can you reproduce with a different pc?
<tisch> LocutusOfBorg,yes, i could try to boot my old laptop and install the kernel version. it'll take a little momemt
<LocutusOfBorg> does this happen with a vanilla kernel?
<LocutusOfBorg> where did you get that kernel?
<tisch> i installed the kernel using the ukuu kernel updated gui tool on gnome 16.04
<tisch> so, it should be vanilla i guess
<LocutusOfBorg> does this happen with 4.11.0-rc7?
<tisch> i just tried 4.10.11 (OK), 4.10.12 (error) and 4.11.0-rc8 (error) so far, but i can go ahead and try with 4.11.0-rc7 if it helps
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<tisch> ok, one sec. i'll be back in a minute
<tisch> same error on 4.11.0-rc7
<LocutusOfBorg> tisch, also, please test this packages http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, interesting
<LocutusOfBorg> so it is needed to understand if rc5, rc6 works
<LocutusOfBorg> to bisect we need to know the first rc broken
<tisch> ok, i'll work my way down the kernel rcs for 4.11 then
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, and also understanding if the kernel.ubuntu.com version works would be nice
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe this is a known and already patched/fixed issue
<LocutusOfBorg> if the problem is on the rc kernel, it has been backported on the stable branch
<LocutusOfBorg> and this is bad
<tisch> ok,  understand, how do i install the kernel from the kernel ppa mainline website you sent? So far I've really just used a gui tool like ukuu
<LocutusOfBorg> download the deb files from the website
<LocutusOfBorg> and sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<LocutusOfBorg> download only for your arch :)
<tisch> the ones for 4.11.0-rc8, i guess then  (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.11-rc8/)
<LocutusOfBorg> exactly
<LocutusOfBorg> or just dpkg -i various versions, so you can reboot a few times and quickly find the one that is bad
<LocutusOfBorg> (if canonical version suffers from the same issue)
<tisch> just out of my curiosity, those are not the same kernels which i already installed through ukuu?
<LocutusOfBorg> they carry some Ubuntu patch
<tisch> ok, i see
<LocutusOfBorg> with a big value of "some"
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<tisch> ok, so i downloaded the files for amd64 headers and generic without the lowlatency ones. i guess this is correct. 
<LocutusOfBorg> two generic and one _all.deb you need
<LocutusOfBorg> headers-generic image-generic and _all.deb
<tisch> yeah, looks right
<tisch> and now sudo dpkg -i *.deb 
<LocutusOfBorg> exactly
 * LocutusOfBorg will leave shortly
<tisch> ok, it's installed. i'll reboot and be back in a minute
<tisch> same issue with the downloaded kernel
<LocutusOfBorg> wonderful
<LocutusOfBorg> so this is an upstream issue not fixed by canonical
<LocutusOfBorg> I would complain with upstream kernel devs in this case
<tisch> should i report somewhere else?
<LocutusOfBorg> but bisecting and understanding when it has been introduced (at least the first bad rc) is required
<LocutusOfBorg> so, please try to understand that
<LocutusOfBorg> in case we find the commit, we can just email the author
<tisch> ok, so i'll just work my way down the rcs
<LocutusOfBorg> or send to kernel mail list
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<LocutusOfBorg> you can use the ppa versions, easier to install/remove
<tisch> can i use the ukuu tool or d i have to download from the ubuntu kernel ppa website?
<tisch> who should i talk to when i found the rc which introduced the regression?
<LocutusOfBorg> to me it is fine
<LocutusOfBorg> I will try to have a quick look
<tisch> thanks
 * LocutusOfBorg is going to take the train, will disconnect and reconnect
<tisch> ok, so i'll work my way down. i'll write when i found the highest working rc version
<tisch> i just checked the ukuu documentation which repository the tool uses, the doc says: "Fetches list of kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com", so i guess those are the same as i manually downloaded and installed then
<tisch> LocutusOfBorg: kernel 4.11.0-rc6 works fine
<tisch> so the regression is introduced in rc7 i guess
<LocutusOfBorg> architecture is amd64?
<LocutusOfBorg> cpu is intel I would guess
<tisch> yes
<tisch> yes it's an i7-7700
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting
<LocutusOfBorg> does this happen with other amd64 laptops?
<tisch> i haven't tried yet. but the other laptop i have at hand is pretty old. i guess it's first generation mobile i7
<tisch> build date 2009
<tisch> it's also an amd64 architecture though
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure, I see two commits that have been backported and are related to cpu
<LocutusOfBorg> this commit is really suspicious https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=7f00f388712b29005782bad7e4b25942620f3b9c
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, ugg, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, do you agree? I would like to do a test-build for him without that commit
<LocutusOfBorg> but I never looked at the ubuntu kernel
<apw> why is it suspicious ?
<apw> it sounds like it fixes something legitimate
<LocutusOfBorg> because git diff reveals only two changes in the cpu code
<LocutusOfBorg> and the second one is not so interesting
<LocutusOfBorg> this one is about locks and race conditions
<LocutusOfBorg> and both changes have been backported to stable, between 4.10.11-4.10.12
<LocutusOfBorg> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=f2200ac311302fcdca6556fd0c5127eab6c65a3e
<LocutusOfBorg> this is the other one
 * LocutusOfBorg did grep for cpu
<apw> well cirtianly you could try reverting it, but we can likely spin you a test kernel if there is a bu
<apw> bug associated with the issue
<LocutusOfBorg> tisch, can you please open a bug and subscribe me?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm downloading the artful kernel, patch it, and upload into xenial ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> and see if the stable+ the two commits is broken or not
<tisch> yes, sure. can you point me to a webpage where to open the bug
<LocutusOfBorg> ubuntu-bug linux should work
<LocutusOfBorg> even if opening bugs for not yet packaged linux versions is... strange
<apw> it may not let you file a bug, with a non-official kernle installed, it is kinda picky
<LocutusOfBorg> if my connection allows, I'm uploading a  4.10.0-19.21~ppa1 to my ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> with the two commits above
<LocutusOfBorg> otherwise, git bisect ftw
<jsalisbury> LocutusOfBorg, I can build some test kernels for you, if you need.
<LocutusOfBorg> jsalisbury, http://paste.debian.net/929141/
<LocutusOfBorg> this patch on top of the latest kernel code you have (zesty?artful?)
<LocutusOfBorg> if my assumption is correct, that will introduce the issue
<LocutusOfBorg> build for xenial please
<jsalisbury> LocutusOfBorg, that commit is upstream as of 4.11-rc7.  It's not in artful.  You want me to build you a Xenial test kernel with a pick of that commit?
<LocutusOfBorg> jsalisbury, the artful kernel, with that upstream cherry-pick for xenial
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm trying to bisect a regression between 4.11-rc6 and 4.11-rc7, and I would like to cherry-pick the two interesting commits, to see if an older kernel crashes with them
<jsalisbury> LocutusOfBorg, will do.  did you happen to open a bug yet?  
<LocutusOfBorg> no
<LocutusOfBorg> it is a mainline issue right now :)
<LocutusOfBorg> in case we reproduce the problem, either the first or the second commit will be the culprit, in that case I'll ask tisch to send emails to who wrote the patch and mail llists
<jsalisbury> LocutusOfBorg, it would be helpful if you could open a bug, that way we can keep track of everything.  I should have a test kernel ready in about 20 minutes or so
<LocutusOfBorg> I already asked tisch to do it, I'm not the person with that issue :)
 * LocutusOfBorg is leaving shortly
<tisch> yes, i can open the bug report
<jsalisbury> LocutusOfBorg, ok.  
<jsalisbury> tisch, thanks
<tisch> no, guys, thanks goes to you for all the heavy lifting
<tisch> the bug report should go here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<tisch> any suggestiosn for the summary and further information fields for the bug report?
<jsalisbury> tisch, just a basic description of the bug.
<tisch> ok, will do
<tisch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1685865
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1685865 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't login after boot with Kernel 4.11.0-rc7, soft lockup in systemd-logind" [Undecided,New]
<tisch> thats the bug report, i've subscribed LocutusOfBorg and jsalisbury 
<jsalisbury> tisch, great, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> yep thanks
<jsalisbury> tisch, I have a test kernel building now.  I'll let you know when it's done.
<tisch> thanks joseph
<jsalisbury> np
<tisch> i'll try to reproduce the bug on my other eold laptop (first gen mobile i7)
<jsalisbury> tisch, The test kernel is available for downloaded from:
<jsalisbury> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1685865/
<tisch> thanks, i'll install it right away. do i need to download and install all deb packages? 
<tisch> jsalisbury: or can i leave something like cloud-tools out?
<jsalisbury> tisch, just the linux-image and linux-image-extra .deb packages.
<tisch> jsalisbury: the issue seems to be fixed with the compiled test kernel
<ivan> http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/04/24/4
<jsalisbury> tisch, hmm, I think LocutusOfBorg believed this bug would happen if commit f2200ac311302f was added.
<jsalisbury> tisch, that might mean that commit is not the cause of the bug.
<tisch> ok, thats unfortunate
<jsalisbury> tisch, I can perform a bisect to try an narrow down the offending commit
<jsalisbury> tisch, Just to confirm the bug happens with -rc7 but not -rc6?
<jsalisbury> tisch, also, have you tried -rc8 to see if the bug was already fixed?
<tisch> jsalisbury: sure, just to confirm, the kernel i booted right now is: uname -a
<tisch> Linux tisch-XPS-15-9560 4.10.0-19-generic #21~TestKernelWithCommitf2200ac3113 SMP Mon Apr 24 17:28:58 UTC  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jsalisbury> tisch, yes, that looks correct
<tisch> jsalisbury: yes, the bug is present in all version higher than rc6 and 4.10.12
<jsalisbury> tisch, ok, I can start a bisect between -rc6 and -rc7.  It will require testing of about 7 - 10 test kernels.  Would you be able to test?
<tisch> sure, i'll be of as much help as i can.
<jsalisbury> tisch, I'll build the first kernel .  I'll post links to the test kernels in the bug report
<tisch> ok, i'll grab the links from there and install and test those kernels
<jsalisbury> tisch, thanks
<tisch> thanks to you man!
<tisch> as is said, you're doing the heavy lifting compiling kernels here
<jsalisbury> tisch, its no problem at all
<CarlFK> I likely did something wrong, but in case anyone wants a panic - pxe booted vmlinuz-4.10.0-19-generic.efi   https://veyepar.nextdayvideo.com/static/temp/pxe_efi_panic1.png
<tisch> jsalisbury: there is no linux-image-extra in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~jsalisbury/lp1685865/82f1faa86727de976e38eade5e96a1846742d71e/ so ig uess i'll just download linux-headers*_amd64.deb and linux-image*_amd64.deb?
<jsalisbury> tisch, correct, that is a mainline kernel, so there is no -extra package.  You just need to install the linux-image pacakge.
<tisch> jsalisbury: ok, thanks. i'll also leave out the linux-image*_all.deb i guess?
<tisch> jsalisbury: sorry i meant linux-headers*_all.deb
<jsalisbury> tisch, correct.  you just need this file: linux-image-4.11.0-041100rc6-generic_4.11.0-041100rc6.201704241508_amd64.deb
<tisch> jsalisbury: thanks for the clarification. and sorry for me being not really literate about installing kernels
<jsalisbury> tisch, sure, no problem
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks jsalisbury for the kernel help!
<LocutusOfBorg> and sorry for not finding the right one :(
<LocutusOfBorg> sigh maybe the culprit is c4a3fa261b16858416f1fd7db03a33d7ef5fc0b3
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-04-25
<RustJason> Guys i run systemtap today but got this error: `semantic error: while resolving probe point: identifier 'kernel' at`
<RustJason> I've got `linux-image-4.8.0-46-generic-dbgsym` installed
<tisch1> exit
<rghvdberg[m]> hi all my touchpad is not detected. already filed a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1686048
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686048 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not detected on Lenovo S21e-20" [Undecided,New]
<rghvdberg[m]> just wondering if anyone knew of a quick fix. It seems to be an old problem that should have been fixed
<tisch> exit
<cyphermox> apw: do you happen to know what ships the scripts to sign kernel modules?
<apw> the tool that signs it are in a sign something
<apw> sbsign something
<apw> and the script we use is in there in the Ubuntu delta
<apw> sbsign i think
<apw> sbsigtool
<apw> sbsigntool
<apw> cyphermox, /me looks at autocorrupt with a venomous stare
<apw> cyphermox, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbsigntool
<cyphermox> oh, really?
<cyphermox> I'm an idiot.
<cyphermox> ugh, of course, I thought "modsign" and never thought of adding a k in front.
<apw> cyphermox: of course that is not used to sign kernels binaries
<cyphermox> no, my brother was asking me how to sign a custom-built kernel module.
<cyphermox> thanks
<xnox> apw, dh_builddeb -plinux-image-4.10.0-19-generic -- -Zbzip2 -z9
<xnox> dpkg-deb: error: obsolete compression type 'bzip2'; use xz or gzip instead
<xnox> i guess this is known, kernel FTBFS in artful
<apw> cyphermox: he has no key to sign it with
<apw> xnox: bah
<cyphermox> apw: I sent over a script I use to generate the set of keys to then inject in shim to do this
<cyphermox> apw: I'm just sending doc his way so he can figure it out.
<apw> nuve
<apw>  nice
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-04-27
<dmj_s76> sforshee: I've found another bug in linux-firmware: bluetooth doesn't work on at least some systems with the intel 8265 on 16.04.2.
<dmj_s76> Adding the ibt-12-16.sfi and ibt-12-16.ddc fixes it.
<dmj_s76> dmesg reports that the kernel failed to load the ibt-12-16 firmware, and bluetooth doesn't work because those files aren't present on xenial.
<sforshee> dmj_s76: okay, we'll need a bug to sru that
<sforshee> dmj_s76: also did you see that linux-firmware for zesty needs verification for the fix for your 8000C issue?
<dmj_s76> This one can be hard to reproduce because installing a later version of Ubuntu will permanently fix it, even when installing 16.04.2 again
<dmj_s76> sforshee: I'll get on the zesty verification
<dmj_s76> sforshee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1686815
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1686815 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Missing Bluetooth firmware for intel 8265 on Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<sforshee> dmj_s76: thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-04-28
<DEvil0000> I have a issue with my 14.04 and hope to find some help here. Description: https://hastebin.com/raw/fareguzego
<DEvil0000> in short: core dumps of 32Bit processes on a 64Bit OS are not correct somehow. so its about gdb, kernel, ubuntu 14.04/16.04 and packages
<mamarley> apw: It looks like some of the mainline builds for 4.10.13 failed (i386-lowlatency is missing, for example).
<dmj_s76> sforshee: Can we get a backport for intel/ibt-12-16.* for xenial?
<sforshee> dmj_s76: soon, need to wrap something else up first
<dmj_s76> sforshee: thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-04-29
<apw> mamarley, yes we had a builder on the fritz which was unable to package the results ... i've resubmitted it
<Sarvatt> I miss you guys.
<ohsix> ^5
<mamarley> apw: OK, thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-23
<cristi> hello, I just noticed that the mainline PPA builds seem to be broken
<cristi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cristi>  linux-image-unsigned-4.17.0-041700rc2-lowlatency : Depends: linux-modules-4.17.0-041700rc2-lowlatency but it is not installable
<cristi> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc2/ only contains a handful of packages, as if the build is not yet completed
<cristi> amd64 and ppc64el are marked as succeeded, but they're actually missing some packages. All other architectures are marked as failed
<apw> cristi, hmmm, thanks for teh heads up
<cristi> my pleasure :)
<cristi> @apw: please let me know once this is fixed, I'm looking forward to try these packages 
<syoung> Hello, I posted some stable kernel patches for v4.15 but they were rejected since v4.15 is eol, see http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-media/msg132629.html
<syoung> it would be nice if they could be included in bionic at some point, lirc_zilog does not work lircd and and will oops
<syoung> I'm the submaintainer for rc-core btw
<apw> syoung, thanks for the heads up, do feel free to send those to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com, we are always interested in stable patches for our versions
<apw> (send them to kernel-team@ when sending them to stable@)
<apw> cristi (N,BFTL), that rebuild just completed
<syoung> apw: I've resent them to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<apw> syoung, thanks a lot
<apw> syoung, and stroked through moderation, thanks
<syoung> I wonder why 4.15 was picked for an lts release, considering it is eol.
 * syoung doesn't pretend to know the intricacies of picking kernel versions
<apw> syoung, becasue we would have to backport a heck of a lot of h/w shpport to use a 4.14 base
<apw> syoung, we trade one kind of work for anohter
<apw> syoung, and every choise is a tradeoff
<syoung> fair enough. No perfect answer, I guess.
<leitao> I am trying to build a new bionic kernel, and I am getting 
<leitao> "II: Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!". Any idea what am I missing this time?
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-24
<apw> leitao, the module list for the previous abi ?
<maximk> Anyone here interested in aarch64 kernel panics on ubuntu 16.04 kernel running on APM Mustang?
<cascardo> launchpad is
<cascardo> :-)
<maximk> cascardo: any link with pointers?
<cascardo> maximk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<maximk> cascardo: thanks
<PaulePanter> Hi. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc2/
<PaulePanter> The packages from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc2/ do not install under Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, as `linux-update-symlinks` is not found.
<apw> problematic indeed
<apw> PaulePanter, would you file a bug against linux-base for me, so i remember to think about it, post the bug number here for me
<PaulePanter> apw: I’ll try to do it today.
<Gargravarr> tyhicks: just wanted to say thank you very much for your help with 1759920, installed 4.4.0-121 this morning after running -119 for a week or two, machine is stable and sssd is working :)
<tyhicks> Gargravarr: that's great to hear - thanks for letting us know :)
<Gargravarr> now we look forward to the next incomprehensible microcode+auth system-freeze :)
<tyhicks> ugh, don't jinx it
<Gargravarr> surely a jinx is when you say something and the opposite happens, so by saying it, i have actually jinxed it NOT to happen? :D
<LocutusOfBorg> jsalisbury, the patch for the acer key button seems to be in the approved upstream queue, I don't know the merge window, but should go mainline soon(TM) thanks for the help! I hope bionic new kernel will be uploaded soon too :)
<jsalisbury> LocutusOfBorg, Yeah, I'm going to SRU the commit, so it's in Ubunutu and not have to wait for it to make it's way through stable.
<stgraber> ogasawara: any known problems with the fan using vxlan on 18.04?
<ogasawara> stgraber: not that I am aware.  smb ^^
<ogasawara> stgraber: if you are seeing a problem, please do file me a bug and we'll chase
<stgraber> doing some more tests to figure out what's going on, maybe it's just our fault (lxd), will file a bug after I dig some more
<ogasawara> stgraber: ack
<stgraber> doh, looks like broken logic on our side, miscalculating IPs
<stgraber> shows that we have a total of 0 users using that particular function in LXD networking then :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-25
<PaulePanter> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-base/+bug/1766851
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1766851 in linux-base (Ubuntu) "Missing `linux-update-symlinks` causes Linux package installation to fail" [Undecided,New]
<cascardo> PaulePanter: what were you trying to install that caused this?
<PaulePanter> cascardo: The Linux package.
<cascardo> well, let me look at the bug first, duh
<cascardo> ah, so you are trying to install from a ppa
<PaulePanter> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17-rc2/
<cascardo> well, we are in the process of upgrading linux-base on xenial, may not happen at all
<PaulePanter> Yes, it’s very handy for upstream testing.
<cascardo> yeah, that should also be fixed to be a versioned depends on linux-base
<cascardo> so apt won't even give you the option to install it, unless you upgrade linux-base too
<cascardo> and, then, we either need to push that latest linux-base to that ppa, or just remove xenial from the ppa
<cascardo> PaulePanter: or are you just downloading the deb packages and running dpkg?
<cascardo> oh, yeah, that's not a proper ppa, and it says it's built for unstable
<cascardo> well, let's see if that latest linux-base lands on xenial
<PaulePanter> cascardo: Yes, I am downloading the packages manually and install them using `dpkg`.
<PaulePanter> cascardo: There are a lot of guides, advising to do this for Ubuntu 16.04.3, and many upstream Linux kernel developers suggest that too.
<PaulePanter> cascardo: It’d be really good to keep this working in 16.04.3.
<leitao> Hi. I see kernel -20 just made on Bionic, but I do not see linux-image-extra for ppc64el. I.e, I can find linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic but not linux-image-extra-4.15.0-20-generic
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I'm having some problems compiling a kernel I just cloned from git
<_UsUrPeR_>  specifically this git: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/unstable.git/
<_UsUrPeR_>  error is showing ./scripts/ubuntu-retpoline-extract-one: No such file or directory
<_UsUrPeR_>  full build make-kpgk verbose output is here: https://paste.ee/p/erWzI
<_UsUrPeR_> just got booted over here from #kernel and #ubuntu
<_UsUrPeR_> what's up with retpoline-extract
<cascardo> leitao: it's now called linux-modules-extra
<_UsUrPeR_> oh man! Life!
 * _UsUrPeR_ waves at cascardo
<_UsUrPeR_> any ideas about my compiling issue above?
<leitao> cascardo, Ah, it just changed the name.
<_UsUrPeR_> I just went through a patching process to work out a DRI kernel bug, and can't compile the master branch from ubuntu/unstable
<cascardo> leitao: you should use the meta packages :-)
<leitao> cascardo, what meta packages exactly?
<cascardo> leitao: linux-generic, or linux-image-generic
<cascardo> linux-image-generic depends on the right linux-image and linux-modules-extra
<cascardo> _UsUrPeR_: may you can try the "mainline" builds, there are even build for drm-next
<cascardo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<leitao> cascardo, I have the impression it does not work well when doing development
<cascardo> I never built ubuntu kernels with make-kpkg, so can't help with using that tool
<cascardo> leitao: anything we could help about that?
<_UsUrPeR_> cascardo, to be honest, I don't care which tool I use to make the image. `make` also fails
<_UsUrPeR_> cascardo, so you're suggesting I use the drm-next source instead?
<leitao> cascardo, no. The question was answered properly, so, I will pass this change to the teams. Thank you!
<_UsUrPeR_> I mean, it looks like just this one script is failinf as it's referenced by purgatory.o
<_UsUrPeR_> I do need to compile this though - I need to include the amdgpu.dc module in the kernel
<cascardo> _UsUrPeR_: you should find the script on debian/scripts/
<_UsUrPeR_> humm. You're correct. It'
<_UsUrPeR_> It's showing as it should have downloaded with git clone
<cascardo> _UsUrPeR_: debian/rules copies it to the place where it's looked at
<_UsUrPeR_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/unstable.git/tree/debian/scripts shows it in the directory
<_UsUrPeR_> strange
<cascardo> now, if you are not using the debian/rules from ubuntu tree, certainly things might fail
<_UsUrPeR_> cascardo, okay, I must have forgotten something here, because I had thought that a `git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/unstable.git` would download the entire master git repo. What did I biff up in order to cause this problem when clining?
<_UsUrPeR_> err *cloning
<cascardo> _UsUrPeR_: are you assuming you don't have it in your tree because the build failed?
<cascardo> as I said, ./scripts/ubuntu-retpoline-extract-one is not in the tree, but is copied from ./debian/scripts/retpoline-extract-one on debian/rules
<cascardo> so, unless you are using the debian/rules from the tree, you are doomed to have a failed build
<_UsUrPeR_> cascardo, no. It's definitely not in my tree. results of ls -alh debian/scripts/ --> https://paste.ee/p/U0Vbc
<cascardo> git rev-parse HEAD
<_UsUrPeR_> `git rev-parse HEAD` results 8a197d73746fe273bc5b38ab64f270a1370cfa8a
<_UsUrPeR_> ls -al scripts/ results -> https://paste.ee/p/KFuDf
<cascardo> git diff HEAD debian/scripts/
<cascardo> I guess make-kpkg might just have written all over the debian/ dir
<_UsUrPeR_> cascardo, that results in a lot of missing files. results --> https://paste.ee/p/68Htp
<cascardo> well, I suggest you commit the changes you care about, reset the tree, and do not use make-kpkg
<cascardo> use make-kpkg only with non-ubuntu non-debian kernels
<cascardo> or better, only upstream kernels
<_UsUrPeR_> cascardo, okay, no problem. I've already created patches for the files I'd made changes to. This is pursuant to an open bug I've been working here: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106159
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 106159 in DRM/AMDgpu "When connecting or disconnecting a displayport to a DP hub with 4.16.2+ kernel, hard freeze with frozen video output" [Normal,New]
<_UsUrPeR_> I just want to make sure that the amdgpu implementation is working for stable releases. I am wholly unused to using anything above vanilla kernels. That's probably quite apparent at this point
<_UsUrPeR_> yep. Looks like make-kpkg really messed everything up. git-reset --hard worked for me
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks cascardo. I appreciate the help.
<cascardo> _UsUrPeR_: yw
<_UsUrPeR_> there we go
<_UsUrPeR_> still had to copy the script from debian/scripts to scripts/ , but it's going now.
 * _UsUrPeR_ goes to lunch ^_^
<pcd> Hey, I discovered a somewhat serious issue; systemtap 3.1-3 (the version currently available in bionic/universe)  doesn't work in 18.04. The bug is filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemtap/+bug/1766754 , but I was wondering what the turnaround time on something like this would be.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1766754 in systemtap (Ubuntu) "Linux kernel > 4.14 requires systemtap 3.2" [Undecided,New]
<tyhicks> pcd: hello - it is difficult to give a turnaround time since we don't know the extent of the issues. The Debian bug report mentions that they had trouble packaging the new version of systemtap so that complicates things.
<pcd> tyhicks: alright, thanks for taking a look at it. Do I need to talk to the debian packagers to see if they need help getting it packaged, or is there someone else I should talk to?
<tyhicks> pcd: sit tight for a few minutes while I look at something
<pcd> tyhicks: will do, thanks!
<tyhicks> pcd: the two patches mentioned in the debian bug cherry pick cleanly to the version of systemtap that's in bionic right now
<tyhicks> https://sourceware.org/git/gitweb.cgi?p=systemtap.git;a=commitdiff;h=fbb26e17a
<tyhicks> https://sourceware.org/git/gitweb.cgi?p=systemtap.git;a=commitdiff;h=0643ca2b7
<tyhicks> pcd: I'm doing a quick local build to see if systemtap will build with those patches applied and, if so, I'll upload it to a PPA and ask you to see if it works
<pcd> Awesome
<tyhicks> pcd: keep on eye on the build in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~tyhicks/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages
<tyhicks> pcd: once it finishes, the spinning clock icon will turn into a checkmark and then you can download the binary packages and give them a try
<tyhicks> (it successfully built locally for me)
<pcd> tyhicks: Awesome, will do
<tyhicks> pcd: I'm going to leave a pointer in the bug report. If you need to drop off IRC before you can test, just follow up with me in the bug report
<pcd> Can do, thanks again
<tyhicks> thank you for your willingness to test
<pcd> tyhicks: that did it! Sample systemtap script loaded and ran successfully
<tyhicks> pcd: nice! do you have any others that you can try?
<pcd> I'm mostly pulling random samples from the internet; I'm new to playing in the linux kernel, was trying to get a feel for the debugging tools available when I ran into this
<pcd> but I can try a few more
<pcd> Yeah, a couple of other scripts compiled and ran, and produced sensible looking output
<tyhicks> pcd: ok, I'll start the SRU process when I get a bit of free time today
<tyhicks> pcd: you'll likely be asked to verify the SRU in the bug report so keep an eye out for that
<pcd> tyhicks: will do
<tyhicks> pcd: the version of the new package will be greater than the version of the test package in my ppa so it'll upgrade cleanly for you
<pcd> Sounds good
<pcd> thanks again for your help
<tyhicks> np!
<tyhicks> pcd: the updated systemtap will be released (probably within the hour) before Ubuntu 18.04 itself is released tomorrow
<tyhicks> pcd: there's nothing else for you to do
<tyhicks> pcd: thanks again for your help
<pcd> tyhicks: Glad to hear it :) Happy to help
<vlee> Will Ubuntu provide an Extended Stable -ckt tree for 4.15 kernel?
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-26
<kees> sforshee: any chance you can take the patch for LP: #1766052 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1766052 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Incorrect blacklist of bcm2835_wdt" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766052
<sforshee> kees: we'll have to get acks, but the patche looks like it's missing a pipe
 * kees covers his face
<kees> I'll send a v2.
<sforshee> thanks, I'll ack it when it comes
<sforshee> replying to the original
<kees> v2 sent
<kamal> kees, sforshee: it feels icky to me, stuffing that raspi-specific exception into the generic 2-binary-arch.mk (and that it presupposes that no other platform would build bcm2835_wdt anyway (?))
<sforshee> kamal: the driver depends on ARCH_BCM2835 so we're only talking about arm64
<sforshee> and we don't really have a way to say "don't blacklist only if installing on raspi"
<sforshee> at least none that I know of
<kamal> sforshee, yeah, I don't see any already-existing better solution either, but IMHO, that "don't blacklist this specific driver" should be encoded in raspi2's abi somehow -- not just hardcoded in 2-binary-arch.mk
<kamal> *in raspi2's abi dir somehow
<sforshee> kamal: this is the generic arm64 kernel not the raspi2 derivative
<sforshee> https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/2523
<kees> kamal: One idea I had was to not blacklist watchdogs with hardware aliases, since they're _supposed_ to be autoloaded.
<kees> but then, what's the point of the blacklist? I don't understand why that exists anyway...
<kamal> kees, it was apparently implemented to fix some other broken hardware: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1432837
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1417580 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1432837 HP Proliant Servers Advices for Ubuntu Linux (cmdline, panics, firmware options)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kees> kamal: hmmm, well, I think the global blacklist is a bit too wide. :)
<kamal> kees, I agree!
<kees> also, it looks like systemd's systemd-load-module regressed from the /etc/init.d/kmod handling of explicitly loaded modules
<kees> i.e. I used to be able to put modules in /etc/modules and they would get loaded.
<kees> under 18.04, they're checked against the blacklist.
<kees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1767172
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1767172 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Regression: /etc/modules checked against blacklist" [Undecided,New]
<maccam94> I want to test a bugfix for perf, is there a handy command to rebuild just the linux-tools-<version>-generic package? (preferably with pbuilder/debuild) i have the source checked out already
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-27
<White_Light> am I missing something? I see that there is now "linux-image-unsigned" and "linux-modules" packages for the amd64 mainline kernel ppa
<White_Light> it also appears to not install properly, is this a known issue or am I making some mistake
<apw> White_Light, the files have changed names, not installing properly isn't very specific so i cannot comment to that
<White_Light> apw, what is the correct order to install them, if say you wanted to install the -generic mainline build?
<apw> you need to install linux-image-unsaigned and linux-modules together, and i would expect that to work
<apw> if it does not, you need to be more explicit than "doesn't work" for anyone to know how to help fix it
<White_Light> hmm, looks like "linux-update-symlinks" isn't found
<White_Light> yeah and linux-check-removal isn't found either, so uninstalling this is annoying
<White_Light> is this unusual? 16.04 mate doesn't have either installed by default
<White_Light> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028629/kernel-ubuntu-com-kernel-ppa-mainline-v4-16
<apw> so that must be in an older release, which needs linux-base to be updated
<juergh> White_Light, which release? linux-update-symlinks is provided by base-files.
<White_Light> quick google search shows someone else hit this
<juergh> maeh linux-base it is.
<apw> which is being sru'd to xenial to sort out linux-hwe-edge when it tries to switch to this version
<apw> and indeed has made it as far as xenial-proposed
<White_Light> ok, so just hang tight until it gets back ported?
<apw> or install it from -proposed manually yep
<hallyn> so what are the rules for joining this chan?  do you need to be authenticated as ubuntu member?  
<tych0> hallyn: i'm here now :)
<tych0> seems ok
<hallyn> oh ok :)
<hallyn> i had *just* checked for you...
<tych0> sforshee: apw: hi, so i just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/+bug/1767443
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1767443 in linux-signed (Ubuntu) "regular hard lockup on bionic kernel" [Undecided,New]
<tych0> i realize that's a terrible bug report
<tych0> but hopefully you guys can give me some more sleuthing techniques :)
<tyhicks> tych0: hey - I took a look to rule out any chance of microcode/kernel issues but everything looks correct there (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed/+bug/1767443/comments/3)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1767443 in linux-signed (Ubuntu) "regular hard lockup on bionic kernel" [Undecided,New]
<tych0> tyhicks: cool, thanks
<tyhicks> I don't have any other ideas right now :/
<tych0> no worries. at some point one of us will have a flash of brilliance :)
<bjf> tych0, you have been getting these hard lockups for months and are just now reporting a bug?
<tych0> bjf: yes, well, i was hoping to get some more info.
<tych0> but nothing has ever really popped out.
<tyhicks> tych0: not sure if it'll work with your particular lockup but you might want to write "184" to /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq and then use the "l" magic sysrq on your next lockup to see if a kernel stacktrace can still make it to your screen and/or the system logs
<tyhicks> (add "kernel.sysrq = 184" to a file in /etc/sysctl.d/ to make it persistent)
<tyhicks> that sysrq command is safe to try out now, before you experience a lockup, so that you're confident that you've got all the required finger gymnastics figured out for your specific keyboard
<tyhicks> you'll see the kernel stack traces in the syslog
<hallyn> bjf: yeah instead of reporting a bug he's just been kicking a kitten twice a day when it locks up
<tych0> i don't like kittens
<tych0> tyhicks: thanks, i'll give that a whirl
<RadicalEntity> Hello guys, anyone have an idea on what's going on with this on 18.04? The hard drives eventually come online, but it slows my boot time. https://pastebin.com/GhgfLjAe
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-28
<oursland> I'm running into a problem building perarch for v4.16.5. Linking fails on 'acpidbg' with a number of undefined references to C stdlib components.  There's also a warning about failing to find symbol _start.  Is anyone familiar with this error and it's resolution?
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-04-29
<mamarley> apw: It looks like the 4.16.6 mainline build failed: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.6/
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-04-22
<alkisg> Hi all, is the "linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge" package supposed to give bionic users the 5.0 kernel in the near future? Or that will happen with 18.04.3 in the summer?
<nacc> alkisg: it already does in bionic-propopsed
<nacc> *proposed
<nacc> alkisg: i think the intention (based upon the wiki page text) is that it will be available in -edge before it's in the normal -hwe channel, but not until it passes autopkgtests (I'm guessing that's why it's stuck, tbh)
<alkisg> nacc: thank you, hmm, I'll try to install it from proposed then, I think it's better that way, than to use the mainline ppa
<nacc> alkisg: depends on what you want to do :)
<alkisg> nacc, I want to test some dkms realtek wifi drivers to see if they work in the latest ubuntu kernels that were distributed widely to users
<alkisg> (or that will be distributed soonly)
<nacc> alkisg: ah ok 
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-04-24
<pschulz01> Greetings.. I am looking into the following bug which affects me - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1449438 - I would like to be able to build the module, but have hit several snags with UEFI and am not sure o the best way to proceed in order to built the kernel modules. 1) Get them signed with  MOK (have stuck several issues here); or 2) Turn off SecureBoot 
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1449438 in linux (Ubuntu) "Marvell 88W8797 wifi (module mwifiex) does not work on Surface Pro" [High,Incomplete]
<pschulz01> I get SSL erors when I try to run the 'modules_install' target, so signing is not working for some reason. Also, when I try to install a MOK with 'update-secureboot-policy' it won't do it unless I have a another module using DKMS (or so the message claims). This is all with linux-5.0.0 on Dingo.
<nagetier> Hi, sorry that question - I'm using the HWE Kernel in Ubuntu 18.04 with a self compiled kernel. Today a system upgrade receives debian and debian.hwe directory in /usr/src/linux-source-4.18.0, how do we apply them to the extracted kernel source?
<nagetier> I extracted and compiled the kernel source in /home/[user]/.src/ , and don't know it is enough to copy them both to that position or have to use 'patch' or something else.
<pschulz01> Can anyone point me to a suitable DKMS package that I can use to setup MOK? This appears to be the easiest way to create a MOK on my system.
<nagetier> Okay, I compiled the sources with and without that both directorys and 'make deb-pkg' apply them.. solved, thanks.
<pschulz01> Following up on a previous message.. I am trying to use 'kmodsign' to sign a module, and it only works if I give the fill pathname of the MOK.priv and MOC.der files. 
<pschulz01> It looks like this is what is causing the problem with the command ''make -C /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build M=$(pwd) modules_install" (I get the same errors)
<pschulz01> Should I report this?
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-04-25
<alkisg> Hi, does any of the *-dkms packages work with secure boot, so that I would copy its code for another *-dkms package?
<alkisg> I.e. to create signing keys, to sign the compiled modules, to add them to MOK or whatever else is needed...
<apw> alkisg, i thought that was delivered by the dkms and shim packages together somehow
<alkisg> apw, oh, I have both installed yet it's not working... I'll have a look in case I missed something
<alkisg> Thank you
<sforshee> alkisg: the first time you install a dkms module while booted under secure boot you should get prompted about creating a MOK and given further instructions
<alkisg> sforshee: thank you; I will try it
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-04-26
<pschulz01> Can I specify the MOC key to use when building modules? 
<privism> Hi all, just wants to ask why selinux config is enable on https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ mainline builds?  It does not work well with standard ubuntu
<apw> privism, you would need to be more specific about which one it is on it really, there are 100s
<privism> ok I used v5.0.9 x86_64 https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.0.9/0005-configs-based-on-Ubuntu-5.0.0-14.15.patch
<privism> I checked that in v5.0~v5.0.4 selinux is not enabled in configs, but after v5.0.5 selinux is enabled instead of APPARMOR
<apw> privism, hmmm, must be to do with the stacking patches in ubuntu; and the config changes for that
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-04-28
<privism> apw: In 5.0.10 selinux is still used, is this correct?
<snadge> i could have encountered a freezing issue which affects only the current 19.04 lowlatency kernel
<snadge> its a crash that takes approximately 24hours to manifest, so its going to take me a while to collect more data
<apw> snadge, file a bug, and get what you can into it ...
